# Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr



## Achim (14. April 2010)

*Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße*


*Ankündigung*
Der Biketreff wird *einzeln* angekündigt, d.h. die Treffs finden *fast jeden Samstag*, bei vertretbarer Witterungslage statt.

* Geeignet für erfahrene BergradfahrerInnen*
Fahrtechnik bis Level 2 und mehr
Geschwindigkeit bis Level 2

_Es geht meist locker bergauf und zügig bergab. Singletrails sollten als Salz in der Suppe gesehen werden.  _

*Wo geht es lang?*
Der Wiesbadener Westen (Platte, Schläferskopf, Hohe Wurzel) und der  Rheingau mit all seinen "Peedscher" bis zur Hallgarter Zange ...

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *erforderlich!*

*Fragen?* PN oder durchklingeln.

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Luzie (15. April 2010)

Na gut...

...dann mach ich mal für übermorgen ( 17.4.) den Anfang.

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (15. April 2010)

Habe sehr gute Laune, vorne und hinten Federung und bei Bedarf einen Helm auf dem Kopf. Bergab find ich prima! Darf ich mit? 
Bis Samstag! Frank


----------



## Achim (16. April 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Na gut...
> 
> ...dann mach ich mal für übermorgen ( 17.4.) den Anfang.
> 
> Bis Samstag



Subber 



rumblestilz schrieb:


> Habe sehr gute Laune, vorne und hinten  Federung und bei Bedarf einen Helm auf dem Kopf. Bergab find ich prima!  Darf ich mit?
> Bis Samstag! Frank



Ladührlisch


----------



## Mousy (16. April 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Habe sehr gute Laune, vorne und hinten Federung und bei Bedarf einen Helm auf dem Kopf. Bergab find ich prima! Darf ich mit?
> Bis Samstag! Frank



Vorne und hinten Federung zu haben heisst noch nicht das Du ein Bergrad hast.














Bitte vergewissere Dich vorher das es auch wirklich eins ist, nicht das es unangenehme Überraschungen gibt. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## toslson (16. April 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Subber
> 
> 
> 
> Ladührlisch



Na dann komm ich mal runter und Bergradl mit euch wieder hoch


----------



## Murph (16. April 2010)

isch auch mit will! 

Wenn´s morgen klappt!


----------



## rumblestilz (16. April 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten Federung zu haben heisst noch nicht das Du ein Bergrad hast.



Na, das Radl hat doch ne echt schnittige Geometrie!


----------



## Mr Pogo (16. April 2010)

> ... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *erforderlich!*


Bin dabei,
VG,
klaus


----------



## Misungu (16. April 2010)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Darkwing (16. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt eine "vertretbare Witterungslage" ist, sonnig und 14 bis 18°C  ?? Falls ja, bin isch am 17.04. auch mit Bergrad und Helm dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (17. April 2010)

Steffan will auch noch mitkommen.

Viele Grüße,
klaus


----------



## hallotv (17. April 2010)

so, jetzt, hier bin ich richtig. 
Thomas


----------



## Kante69 (17. April 2010)

Moin Moin, dann bin ich auch dabei.
Lg Malte


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2010)

Hi, Simone und ich kommen auch.


----------



## vest (17. April 2010)

Ich werd wohl auch kommen, auch wenn der Kopf noch nicht so richtig fit is zum biken...


----------



## Hasehern (17. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

juppedieduh,
freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Runde bei kaiserlichem Wetter.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasehern (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schön war es gestern.
Nicht nur das Wetter. Sondern auch die Runde.
Besten Dank dafür.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## Achim (18. April 2010)

Hasehern schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schön war es gestern. ...





Bis Samstag




_Rest im Album_


----------



## Achim (22. April 2010)

Schwupps - schon wieder fast 'ne Woche rum. 

Biketreff 24.04. 

de Achim

@Hartmut
hast 'ne email

@Steve
die Ausrüstung ist da und Gruß von de Mary


----------



## rumblestilz (22. April 2010)

Frank dabei! Silvio dabei! Hugh!


----------



## Luzie (23. April 2010)

Weil es letzte Woche so schön war, bin ich auch wieder dabei...

Bis morgen


----------



## toslson (23. April 2010)

und weil ich letze Woche das Eis am Hafen verpasst habe, bin ich gerne dabei.

Klaus "mr pogo" kommt auch mit


----------



## picard (23. April 2010)

Bin auch mal dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## fliege1 (23. April 2010)

Hallo,
möchte als Gastradler mitkommen!
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Mousy (24. April 2010)

Ich komme auch.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Fjellkatt (24. April 2010)

Ich bin heute auch dabei! Das Wetter ist ja wieder mal spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (24. April 2010)

picard schrieb:


> Bin auch mal dabei.


----------



## hillfreak (24. April 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei...
bis nachher!

Frank II


----------



## Darkwing (24. April 2010)

Isch auch.


----------



## Volker65 (24. April 2010)

Hallo Achim
Komme auch mal wieder mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Hasehern (24. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder Samstag, wieder kaiserliches wetter, wieder gemeinsame Runde, wieder Vorfreude.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## Fjellkatt (25. April 2010)

*Fotos, Fotos , Fotos: *

Fünf Bilder von gestern (24.04.10) findet ihr in meinem Album.






Die nächsten drei mal bin ich leider nicht mit dabei, weil:

1. Mai: 112 km-Rennradtour rund um den Donnersberg (RTF)
8. Mai: Gäsbock-MTB-Tour 'Letzte Ausfahrt Lambrecht' (75 km, 2050 Hm)
15. Mai: in Berlin.

Gruß

Ansgar


----------



## Achim (25. April 2010)

Fjellkatt schrieb:


> *Fotos, Fotos , Fotos: *
> 
> Fünf Bilder von gestern (24.04.10) findet ihr in meinem Album.
> 
> ...



Hi Ansgar,

danke für die Bilder und ...

*** V I E L _ E R F O L G ***

Achja



_Fast verschwommen und das mitten im Wald_ 

de Achim


----------



## Luzie (29. April 2010)

Hallo Achim, 

findet der Biketreff auch am 1. Mai um 14:00 Uhr statt?


----------



## Achim (30. April 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> findet der Biketreff auch am 1. Mai um 14:00 Uhr statt?



Jetz wo's Schluss sein wird mit de Hitz, 
Ganz sischeer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (30. April 2010)

Hi Achim, komme gerne mit


----------



## Mousy (1. Mai 2010)

Ich werde auch vorbeischauen.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Kante69 (1. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen, was geht heute ab. Trifft sich die Gruppe
von Achim heute ?
Lg Malte


----------



## fliege1 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
möchte auch dabei sein!
Grüße
Holger


----------



## picard (1. Mai 2010)

Kante69 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, was geht heute ab. Trifft sich die Gruppe
> von Achim heute ?
> Lg Malte



Der Biketreff findet eigentlich immer statt. Siehe:


Achim schrieb:


> Jetz wo's Schluss sein wird mit de Hitz,
> Ganz sischeer!!!


----------



## Morti (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Achim,

ich werd heute mal bei Euch mitfahren, freu mich schon 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (1. Mai 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei!
Bis gleich.


----------



## Hasehern (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal danke für die gemeinsame Runde bei kaiserlichem Wetter vergangenen Samstag.
Und jetzt freue ich mich auf die heutige gemeinsame Runde bei nicht ganz so kaiserlichem Wetter. Dafür aber mit weniger Staub.

Frische Grüße


Markus


----------



## f.topp (1. Mai 2010)

Super runde Achim Geile trails... Hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht


----------



## Murph (2. Mai 2010)

Genau

Danke für die "sportlich" Runde.
Schee war´s  
Obwohl nur 350hm .....laut Guide 
Achim,Du solltest mal dein Höhenmesser kalibrieren(lassen?)


----------



## Hasehern (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die schöne Runde. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.
Lediglich die Schmalzbrote hinterher waren widerlich. Aber die waren ja meine Idee.

Bedeckte Grüße


Markus


----------



## Kante69 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,
supi Tour ohne wenn und aber. Habe die letzte Zeit
wieder so richtig Lust aufs Biken bekommen nach über 10 Jahre Pause. Schuld sind da vielleicht die Beinhard Samstagsrunden
mit dieser tollen Truppe.Danke!!!!

Muss mir mal das Beinhart Anmeldeformular durchlesen !!!!
Lg Malte


----------



## Achim (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Alle,

mir hatt's aach gefalle. 



f.topp schrieb:


> Super runde Achim Geile trails... Hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht



Und dir 'nen gaaaaaaaaanz dicken  für's Trailkehren, äscht subber!



Murph schrieb:


> ... Obwohl nur 350hm .....laut Guide
> Achim,Du solltest mal dein Höhenmesser  kalibrieren(lassen?)



Ich kauf mir bald 'ne neue Badderi 


Achsoooo



_Bildsche (+1)_

de Achim


----------



## Achim (6. Mai 2010)

Nächster Treff am 8. Mai - und ...

das Wetter soll bis zum Wochenende von Osten her etwas besser werden (Wetter heute - soso )

Wir seh'n uns 

de Achim


----------



## Mousy (7. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## mbonsai (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Achim,

der Bonsai schliesst sich auch mal wieder an

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (7. Mai 2010)

Bis Morgen,
Michael


----------



## mbonsai (8. Mai 2010)

muss leider passen

Bonsai


----------



## Kante69 (8. Mai 2010)

Wat mut tat mut. Geinsheim ist auch dabei.
Lg Malte


----------



## Achim (13. Mai 2010)

Watt mutt datt mutt? Noah gloahr!  _Eingefriester Text odder?

_Nach vatertäglicher Runde in der Randzone des Rheingaus möchte ich es nicht versäumen auf den nächsten Bergradtreff am kommenden Samstag, *15.05.2010*, hinzuweisen. Diesen Samstag rollen wir mal wieder gaaaaanz locker in Richtung Zange. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (13. Mai 2010)

Watt mutt datt mutt? Noah gloahr!  _Eingefriester Text odder?

_Nach vatertäglicher Runde in der Randzone des Rheingaus möchte ich es nicht versäumen auf den nächsten Bergradtreff am kommenden Samstag, *15.05.2010*, hinzuweisen. Diesen Samstag rollen wir mal wieder gaaaaanz locker in Richtung Zange. 

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *erforderlich!*

*Fragen?* PN oder durchklingeln.

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Achim
Wenn es nicht Regnet,komme Ich auch mal wieder mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Achim (15. Mai 2010)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Hallo Achim
> Wenn es nicht Regnet,komme Ich auch mal wieder mit.
> Gruß Volker


 





soooo soll's werden 

Achim


----------



## Mousy (15. Mai 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> soooo soll's werden



Komme auch und hoffe das der rechte Teil des Bildes überwiegen wird.

Ausserdem werde ich Dich auf diese Aussage festnageln müssen :



Achim schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag rollen wir mal wieder *gaaaaanz* locker in Richtung Zange.





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Darkwing (15. Mai 2010)

Kurz entschlossen, komme auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (15. Mai 2010)

War ein nettes Ründchen. 



 



Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Darkwing (15. Mai 2010)

Obwohl der Boden wider Erwarten nicht gefroren war , war es eine richtig schöne Runde. Danke an Achim und Mitfahrer.

@ Hartmut: Spektakuläre Bilder, auch wenn mancheiner etwas kopflos erscheint... 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Achim (20. Mai 2010)

Jooooooooooooo hat Spaß gemacht! 

Hallo Mädels, hallo Jungs,

ich habe für den nächsten Samstag (*22. Mai 2010*) eine große Portion Sonne bestellt und hoffe, dass das was wird. 


Wie immer ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett!*

*Fragen?* PN oder durchklingeln.

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


 
Gruß
Achim

@sundayriders
Felli war latürlisch Supperklasse


----------



## Luzie (21. Mai 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe für den nächsten Samstag (*22. Mai 2010*) eine große Portion Sonne bestellt...



Wenn deine Bestellung geliefert wird, dann bin ich dabei  

Bis morgen...


----------



## Dave 007 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wäre dann als Gast dabei.
Gruß, Dave


----------



## Achim (21. Mai 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Wenn deine Bestellung geliefert wird, dann bin ich dabei
> 
> Bis morgen...








So soll das Bestellte aussehen. Ich putz' schon mal die Sonnenbrille. 



Dave 007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre dann als Gast dabei.
> Gruß, Dave



Super!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Achim
Komme auch wieder,mit euch mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Mousy (21. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Regis (22. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei 

Régis


----------



## Elbambell (22. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei. Bis später


----------



## Darkwing (22. Mai 2010)

Komme auch mit.

Achim, mail' mir doch bitte mal die Wetter-Bestell-Adresse zu , da werd' ich zukünftig mein Wetter auch bestellen! 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Hasehern (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Runde bei kaiserlichem Wetter.
Vermute, dass die Bestellung dieses wolkenlosen Traums recht kostspielig war. Und wenn Achim für die klimatische Vorbereitung schon so tief in die Tasche greift, dann soll sich die Investition doch auch für möglichst viele Teilnehmer lohnen.
Glaube ich hab' bereits 'nen Sonnenstich.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## Mousy (24. Mai 2010)

War, von der unerträglichen Hitze abgesehen , eine nette Runde.

Hier mal das Ergebniss meines Filmexperiments.
Die Kameraposition muss noch ein wenig feinjustiert werden und Adobe Premiere Elements ist eine Zumutung. 


Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Luzie (24. Mai 2010)

Danke Achim, 

für die Schönwettertour, das Hautpflegeprogramm mit Schlammpackung und den Regen auf der Heimfahrt, der wahrscheinlich auch noch für die Haut gut war, das hast du super bestellt

@ Hartmut - der Film ist super geworden


----------



## Achim (27. Mai 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Danke Achim,
> 
> für die Schönwettertour, das Hautpflegeprogramm mit Schlammpackung und den Regen auf der Heimfahrt, der wahrscheinlich auch noch für die Haut gut war, das hast du super bestellt
> 
> @ Hartmut - der Film ist super geworden



*All Inclusiv! *


Gruß
Achim

@ Hartmut - der Film ist äscht subber geworden


----------



## Achim (28. Mai 2010)

Schonn widder Schwupps, wieder 'ne Woche rumm. 

Wie immer ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett!*

*Fragen?* PN oder durchklingeln.

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (28. Mai 2010)

da morgen das Wetter das beste im Umkreis von 5 Tagen ist bin ich dabei.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## fliege1 (28. Mai 2010)

habe morgen frei und bin dabei

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Mousy (28. Mai 2010)

Ich komme auch, die staubtrockenen Trails will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## toslson (29. Mai 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ich komme auch, die staubtrockenen Trails will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen



Staubtrocken , wow gibt es hier seit 09 nicht mehr 
dann komme ich auch mal runter zum Hafen


----------



## f.topp (29. Mai 2010)

ich komm auch...


----------



## Fjellkatt (29. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute dabei!


----------



## Volker65 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Achim
Komme auch wieder mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## wunjo (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Achim,
Stefan und ich fahren auch mit ....
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kante69 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,Geinsheim kommt auch!!!
Lg Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (29. Mai 2010)

Super schoen war's, knackig und manchmal lang bergauf, und schoene Trails runter

Bis die Tage

Bonsai

P.S. Vielleicht kann mir bitte jemand den GPS Track mailen merci


----------



## helmspalter (29. Mai 2010)

Feine Runde, feine Truppe, danke Achim


----------



## toslson (30. Mai 2010)

coole Tour tolles Team

und

*Top Guide*

many thanks


----------



## Murph (30. Mai 2010)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Bonsai
> 
> P.S. Vielleicht kann mir bitte jemand den GPS Track mailen merci



Moin

Wenn Du mir mal deine Email addy schickst mach ich das gerne.
Dateien verschicken geht anscheinend nicht über´s interne Mailsystem! 

Ansonsten
.......hm,es wurde ja schon alles gesagt 
schön,schön 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. Mai 2010)

Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit netter, lustiger und diesmal großer Truppe mitzufahren.
Gruß an Hartmut: Super Video und auch klasse Musik dazu!

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Achim (31. Mai 2010)

Ein trockener Tag an diesem Wochenende und ihr habt euch so einges..., p... schämt euch. 

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat, und dass es für die Eine und den Anderen echte fahrtechnische Premieren gab. Ganz staubtrocken waren die Wege nicht, irgendwie kam stellenweise sogar ein richtiges "Gleitgefühl" auf, was von manchen zur Aufnahme von Bodenproben genutzt wurde. 

Ein sonniger Nachmittag mit viel sonnigem Gemüt und einer Ladung Eis hinterher. Subber 

Gruß
Achim

Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (1. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Filmschnippsel vom Samstag.


Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Deleted 77527 (1. Juni 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Filmschnippsel vom Samstag.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut


----------



## wunjo (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Hartmut,


> Hier noch ein paar Filmschnippsel vom Samstag.


sehr tiefgestapelt...
super Klasse dein Schnippsel 

grüße Jörg


----------



## Achim (2. Juni 2010)

_Ansichtssache_




_In Topform_




_Thomas Astreim_

unn noch welche im Album.


----------



## Achim (4. Juni 2010)

*Angesagt:* Klostertour mit Uphill-Check 

Ansonsten ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... immernoch sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


 
Bis morgen
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Achim
Komme mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (4. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Luzie (4. Juni 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei...


----------



## fliege1 (4. Juni 2010)

Komme auch
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Fjellkatt (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin heute wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (5. Juni 2010)

Komme auch wieder mit. 

Piss  später 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker65 (5. Juni 2010)

dium/P1020790.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juni 2010)

/1/4/2/7/4/5/_/medium/P1020

790.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juni 2010)

/medium/P1020792.J

PG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juni 2010)




----------



## Murph (6. Juni 2010)

Was hast Du denn da für Bilder ausgekramt?

Übrigens,das Bruchwegstadion ist laut Goggle Maps 118m üM. 
Der Parkplatz am Schützenhaus 125.

Ansonsten schön anstrengens war´s gestern wieder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Luzie (6. Juni 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Angesagt:* Klostertour mit Uphill-Check



...naja, das war wohl eher eine Klostersuchtour 

Schöne Trails, sogar berghoch, super Wetter und fast trockene Wege, was will Frau mehr...


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2010)

Achim ist leider diese Woche verhindert, daher übernehme ich gerne die Organisation des Bike-Treffs am nächsten Samstag (12.06.). Diesmal wird es wieder mal auf einen hohen Berg gehen...

Die Voraussetzungen (stehen auch im ersten Eintrag)

... funktionierendes Mountainbike, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune
... kurze Anmeldung im Forum wäre nett!

Bei Fragen bitte PN schicken.

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

Wann, wo, wie lange?
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen ca. 17:30 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage siehe Wetteronline


Gruß Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (10. Juni 2010)

Jippieh! Wie von Sinnen hinter Michael im Taunus die Berge hochhecheln!  Nach Pfalz, Elsass und Luberon kann ich nur sagen: Bin dabei! Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael
Komme auch mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Luzie (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael,

bin auch dabei und helfe Frank beim Berge hochhecheln...


----------



## toslson (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael, komme gerne mit


----------



## Mousy (12. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei.

Bis später,
Hartmut


----------



## Mr Pogo (12. Juni 2010)

komm auch mal wieder mit.
Viele Grüße,
klaus


----------



## Kante69 (12. Juni 2010)

Hi, die Geinsheimer sind auch dabei. 

(Info:Am Schiersteiner Hafen wird es heute verdammt 
voll sein, da heute die Wiesbadener Kanu-Regatta  
statt findet)

Lg Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael,hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht

emacht.


----------



## rumblestilz (13. Juni 2010)

Nett von Michael, dass er sich zurückgehalten hat und statt Level 4 nur Level 3 gefahren ist! Schee wars! Frank


----------



## Kante69 (13. Juni 2010)

Tolle Tour ohne Bodenkontakte !!! Super Konditionstest für unsere Alpentour nächste Woche. Danke Michel

Lg Malte


----------



## Mousy (14. Juni 2010)

Schön (flott) wars, das Türchen. 

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder :


Gruss,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (14. Juni 2010)

@Hartmut
Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhler Film 
Trail Videos - mommkaanplan 

@Michael
Seeeeeeeeeehr schön 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## f.topp (14. Juni 2010)




----------



## picard (15. Juni 2010)

Mir hat die Runde mit Euch auch viel Spass gemacht und wir sind noch trocken am Hafen angekommen. Hoffentlich sind die Mainzer auch noch gut über die Brücke gekommen

Gruß an alle 
Michael



Mousy schrieb:


> Schön (flott) wars, das Türchen.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder :


Klasse Video! Bis Du eine andere Tour gefahren? Auf dem Video ging es ja nur Bergab  Das nächste Mal werde ich noch ein paar Uphills mehr einbauen! 



Volker65 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht


Danke für das Lob und das Foto!



Kante69 schrieb:


> Tolle Tour ohne Bodenkontakte !!! Super Konditionstest für unsere Alpentour nächste Woche. Danke Michel
> Lg Malte


Schön das es Euch gefallen hat!



rumblestilz schrieb:


> Nett von Michael, dass er sich zurückgehalten hat und statt Level 4 nur Level 3 gefahren ist! Schee wars! Frank


Das nächste Mal versuchen wir das mit Level 4 mal.


----------



## Achim (18. Juni 2010)

*Angesagt:* Bergradtour mit ohne Regen 

Ansonsten ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schaut mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf'm Kopf
... gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung **wäre ganz nett!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt wie immer auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


 
Bis morgen
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (18. Juni 2010)

Erster ,bis Samstag
Gruß Volker


----------



## Volker65 (18. Juni 2010)

Erster!bis Samstag
Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (18. Juni 2010)

Achim schrieb:
			
		

> *Angesagt:* Bergradtour mit ohne Regen  *kurze Anmeldung **wäre ganz nett!*
> _________________
> gerne hiermit


----------



## rumblestilz (18. Juni 2010)

Auch dabei sein wollen tu! Frank


----------



## laax2006 (19. Juni 2010)

Servus!

Wäre ein Zustieg auf der Platte (Jagdschloss) möglich? Wann seit Ihr ungefähr da?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Mr Pogo (19. Juni 2010)

Na nu - Sonne?
Bin dabei!
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Achim (19. Juni 2010)

laax2006 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Wäre ein Zustieg auf der Platte (Jagdschloss) möglich? Wann seit Ihr ungefähr da?
> 
> Beste Grüße!


 
Grundsätzlich ja, aber ... 

... die "Grobplanung" geht zwar in die Richtung, ob oder wann wir zur Platte kommen kann ich nicht sagen, kommt darauf an, was sich unterwegs ergibt.





_Unterwegs_ - Ohne zwo, gespielt ...


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (24. Juni 2010)

*E H H R I N N E R U N G*

Es ist bald wieder Samstag und damit ... rischdisch. 

Nach der Nordschleife Richtung Platte am letzten Samstag, haben am Sonntag Viele beim FTT in Eppstein geübt und Einige beim DC in Ingelheim  geschaut. Nun wollen wir mal wieder Bergradfahren und zwar in den Westen. Michael hat in seinem Fundus gekramt und noch ein paar nette Peedscher gefunden. 

Und für die  Fußball-Fenns: 
Die Fußballer vom DFB lassen uns den Vortritt wollen erst  am Sonntag zeigen was sie können.


_


Best of Tannenhofsparschel-Contest _

*Erfordernisse zur Teilnahme ...*

... funktionierendes Bergrad
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... etwas Kondition und ERFAHRung
... gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung **wäre ganz nett!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt wie immer auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

*Wettervorhersage >* Wetteronline


 
Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Luzie (24. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei, obwohl ich mich frage, auf was ich mich einstellen soll    ?

  Bergraufhecheln mit Michael oder was anderes...


----------



## picard (24. Juni 2010)

Luzie schrieb:


> Bin dabei, obwohl ich mich frage, auf was ich mich einstellen soll    ?
> 
> Bergraufhecheln mit Michael oder was anderes...



Das wird wie immer werden. Du kannst ja mal langsamer fahren, aber Du willst ja immer möglichst schnell zu deinem EIS.


----------



## Volker65 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei.
bis Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (25. Juni 2010)

Also dann wohl lustiges Bergaufhinterherhecheln mit Michael ... schraub ich besser wieder die Clickies statt der Flats ans Rad, sonst ...
Bis morsche! Frank


----------



## KingMarco (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

bin auch dabei und bringe ggf. noch 2 Freunde mit.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## fliege1 (25. Juni 2010)

Komme auch mal wieder
Gruß
Holger


----------



## boettgeri (26. Juni 2010)

Hi,

komme auch mit.

Bis nachher, Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## Mr Pogo (26. Juni 2010)

Endlich Sommer!
Freue mich auf gleich.
VG Klaus


----------



## f.topp (26. Juni 2010)

Dagmar u. ich fahren auch sehr gerne mit. Sichern dann nach hinten ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (27. Juni 2010)

Lob an beide Guides,
waren 3 tolle Samstage mit schönen Strecken hoch  und runter.
Wußte garnicht das es mitten in Wambach (habe dort mal gewohnt) S3 (?) Trails gibt.
Und an allen 3 Tagen war es auch immer eine super nette Mitfahrgruppe.
Bis zu nächsten Mal,
Klaus


----------



## rumblestilz (27. Juni 2010)

... und die betreffende 3er(?)-Stelle müssen wir unbedingt (am besten nächsten Samstag) nochmal ansteuern, da der letzte Teil fahrtechnisch doch stark verbesserungswürdig war.
Und jetzt: Deutschland!!!
Frank


----------



## Achim (2. Juli 2010)

*Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. *

Am Samstag den 3. Juli 2010 besteht die Möglichkeit ab 11.00 Uhr mit Werner zu biken. 

Treffpunkt und weitere Infos

Viel Spaß beim Biken und dem anschließenden Fußballspiel.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## picard (8. Juli 2010)

Nach der Fußballpause am letzten Wochenende findet am diesem Samstag, den 10. Juli, um 14:00 Uhr wieder ein Biketreff statt. Denkt bitte an einen ausreichenden Vorrat an Wasser (mind. 2 Flaschen), da wieder Temperaturen über 30 Grad zu erwarten sind. Die Rückkehr ist gegen 17:30 Uhr geplant. Details sind dem ersten Beitrag zu entnehmen.

*Treffpunkt ist wegen dem Hafenfest diesmal nicht der Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, sondern an der Bushaltestelle Neckarstraße 3 an der Ampel. *

Bis Samstag

Michael


----------



## Volker65 (9. Juli 2010)

Hi Michael.
Gehe aufs Astafest am Freitag,wenns nicht so spät wird komme Ich am Samstag mit,wo ist die Neckarstraße.
               Gruß Volker


----------



## picard (9. Juli 2010)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Hi Michael.
> wo ist die Neckarstraße.
> Gruß Volker


direkt an der Ampel, an der wir immer die Straße in Schierstein überqueren. Habe im Beitrag auch einen Google-Maps-Link hinterlegt!


----------



## picard (14. Juli 2010)

*Der Biketreff am Samstag fällt aus*, weil kein Guide zur Verfügung steht.
Daher viel Spass im Schwimmbad!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Achim (23. Juli 2010)

*Sommerzeit = WenigZeit* 

Im Angebot: Rollingout für AlpenXler und Daheimgebliebene, natürlich auch mit bergnuff, also wie immer.

Ansonsten ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... Gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline





 
Bis morgen
Achim


----------



## toslson (23. Juli 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Sommerzeit = WenigZeit* [/SIZE]



Sommerzeit = Berghochschiebzeit 

bin dabei


----------



## rumblestilz (23. Juli 2010)

Silvio und ich sind dabei! Diedeldi di dudeldei!
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (24. Juli 2010)

Freue mich auf nachher.
Bis bald,
klaus


----------



## Guidobv (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit 2 Freunden am Samstag in Wiesbaden an der Tour teilnehmen.

Ich hoffe diese findet statt und wir können als Gastfahrer mitfahren um 14 Uhr , Schiersteinerhafen.

Viele Grüße
Guido[



QUOTE=Achim;7045692]*Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße: ganzjährig*


*Ankündigung*
Der Biketreff wird *nicht einzeln* angekündigt, d.h. die Treffs finden  *jeden Samstag*, bei jeder vertretbaren Witterungslage statt.

* Geeignet für erfahrene BergradfahrerInnen*
Fahrtechnik bis Level 2 und mehr
Geschwindigkeit bis Level 2

_Es geht meist locker bergauf und zügig bergab. Singletrails sollten als Salz in der Suppe gesehen werden.  _

*Wo geht es lang?*
Der Wiesbadener Westen (Platte, Schläferskopf, Hohe Wurzel) und der  Rheingau mit all seinen "Peedscher" bis zur Hallgarter Zange ...

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *erforderlich!*

*Fragen?* PN oder durchklingeln.

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline)


Gruß
Achim[/QUOTE]


----------



## Achim (28. Juli 2010)

*Sischer, ganz sischer* 

Im Angebot: HZ und zurück

Ansonsten ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... Gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett

*... Gäste willkommen

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Guidobv (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Achim,

die Strecke für Samstag steht also schon fest ?
"HZ" heißt ?
Weißt du denn schon wieviele km und wiviele Höhenmeter geplant sind?

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Dave 007 (28. Juli 2010)

sofern das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich als Gastfahrer dabei


----------



## rumblestilz (29. Juli 2010)

Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Wetter? Egal! HZ (für Auswärrdische: Hallgarter Zange) gutt! Frank dabei! Hugh!


----------



## Achim (29. Juli 2010)

Guidobv schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> die Strecke für Samstag steht also schon fest ?
> "HZ" heißt ?
> ...


 
Hallo Guido 

Du kennst HZ noch nicht? Dann wird es aber Zeit! 
Unsere BBT-Strecken sind meist zwischen 35 und 40 km, an Höhenmeter kommen 600 bis 800 zusammen.  (mehr oder weniger) 

Übrigens: Das Wetter soll wie's Gemüt werden - sonnig.  (mehr oder weniger)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (29. Juli 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Im Angebot: HZ und zurück*


*

Oje, da will ich nach wochenlanger Auszeit mal wieder mitfahren und dann gleich HZ. 

Naja, wird schon werden. 

Gruß,
Hartmut*


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Juli 2010)

Hartmut? Der mit dem grünen Rad, oder!?  Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2010)

solange das richtung HZ nicht so ein flachlandgeheize wird...

würde gerne nach langer zeit mal wieder mitfahren, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Achim (30. Juli 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> solange das richtung HZ nicht so ein flachlandgeheize wird...
> 
> würde gerne nach langer zeit mal wieder mitfahren, wenn ich darf.



*Sischer, ganz sischer* 

Abber bitte, wo gehts denn _flachländisch_ zude HaZett?

Bis morsche


----------



## Murph (30. Juli 2010)

HA!
HZ?Da hab ich doch noch eine Rechnung offen! 
Da bin ich doch mal gespannt ob ich diesmal heil runter komme. 
Wird wieder eine schöne Quälerei werden 

Bis Samstag,gruß Thomas


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn jetzt noch einer den Christian aktiviert (= vom Boot und der Bierbuddel wegzerrt), dann ist ja fast die alte Besetzung wieder zusammen! ippieh, das wird ein gar lustig Gequäle!


----------



## mbonsai (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe der Hartmut macht auch widder so ein schaennes Filmschen?


----------



## Darkwing (30. Juli 2010)

Dann bin ich doch auch mal wieder dabei!

Wird voll subber 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Achim,

auch ich möchte mich gerne anmelden.

Viele Grüße, bis nachher...
Frank II


----------



## Misungu (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Achim,

ich werde mich Euch auch mal wieder anschließen.
Mal schauen ob ich nach den Arbeits- und Schlechtwetterpausen, den Berg hochkomm.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Waldi76 (31. Juli 2010)

Ey super, bei einer so großen Gruppe fahr ich auch mit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## beastybaker (31. Juli 2010)

Servus Achim,

schließe mich bei dem Wetterchen doch auch mal spontan als Gast zur Zange an!

Bis nachher
Sebastian


----------



## Mousy (31. Juli 2010)

War schön mal wieder die HZ unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Danke an Guide Achim und Trailzeiger Frank. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (2. August 2010)

Gerne Hartmut und einen besonderen Dank an Frank, der dauerhaft die Nachhut sehr nett motiviert hat und damit für den Zusammenhalt sorgte. Alle sind wieder am Hafen gelandet, ein Platten, mehrere Platte und jede Menge Spaß inklusive. 

Wassähitz


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2010)

... und das tempo war auch human.

bis demnächst
2-gang andie


----------



## Achim (2. August 2010)

... Bilder von Letztens




soso




_ahja_


----------



## rumblestilz (2. August 2010)

Schöne Streckenwahl, angenehmes Tempo! Bis demnäx! Frank


----------



## Achim (3. August 2010)

Bissel unscharf  Trotzdem DANKE! 




_
Achja, falls noch jemand ein Bild oder mehrere Bilder gemacht haben sollte, 
ich glaube wir würden uns alle freuen._

Gruß
Achim

_Ich bin dann mal kurz weg!_ ;0)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (3. August 2010)

Tour hat mir gut gefallen 

hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2010)

danke


----------



## rumblestilz (6. August 2010)

Obwohl morgen keiner der Guides verfügbar ist und auch der Reserve-Guide nicht kann, sollte man doch trotzdem den Bike-Treff stattfinden lassen, oder!? Ich schlage deshalb vor, man trifft sich um 14 Uhr an der üblichen Stelle und schaut mal, wo's hingehen soll. Hat wer Interesse?
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2010)

bin unterwegs, sonst würde ich ein paar verfahrer riskieren.


----------



## Volker65 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Frank
Wir sehen uns um 14:00 Uhr.
    Gruß Volker


----------



## c.wolfangel (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
gerne würde ich als Gast & Neuling in der Region auch mitkommen wenn das ok ist!
Caterina


----------



## beastybaker (6. August 2010)

Hallo Frank,

klingt sehr vernünftig, ich schließe mich gerne an.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## rumblestilz (6. August 2010)

c.wolfangel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gerne würde ich als Gast & Neuling in der Region auch mitkommen wenn das ok ist!
> Caterina



Klar! Gäste (mit Helm) sind immer willkommen!


----------



## picard (6. August 2010)

Na dann viel Spass!

Gruß aus Nauders (Tirol)

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (6. August 2010)

Na hoffentlich finden wir auch wieder raus aus dem Wald.
Ich werde es riskieren. 
Bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rumblestilz (6. August 2010)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich finden wir auch wieder raus aus dem Wald.



Fast noch wichtiger finde ich die Frage, ob wir auch die schönen Trails finden ...  Schön, dass Du mitsuchst!


----------



## Murph (7. August 2010)

Eh das klingt gut!
Werde mich am Verwirrspiel wohl beteiligen müssen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rumblestilz (7. August 2010)

Das wird lussdisch! Jahrestreffen der Orientierungslosen, oder so ähnlich! Meine Frau stellt allerdings zur Bedingung, dass ich bis spätestens morgen wieder zurückgefunden habe, weil wir da Hochzeitstag haben ...


----------



## Achim (7. August 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

SUPPERNUMMER 

Gruß aus Hindelang 
Achim


----------



## Murph (7. August 2010)

VERDAMMT! 

Wir hatten uns ein wenig verspätet,da wart ihr leider schon wech 
Naja,da haben Sven und ich eine kleine Grundlagentour gefahren.

Ö....bis demnächst

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (8. August 2010)

War ne schöne Runde gestern dank Stefans Origami oder so ähnlich!  Und da wir ziemlich Tempo gemacht haben, hats auch mit dem Hochzeitstag noch geklappt!
Frank

P.S.: @Sebastian - Wie heisst der Film nochmal?


----------



## Achim (10. August 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ... Und da wir ziemlich Tempo gemacht haben ,...



Nur gut dass der Michael die nächsten Wochen wieder da ist und euch einbremsen wird. So geht das ja nicht. 

Bis Freitag

Gruß
Achim

 (Vogehtsen hinn?)


----------



## picard (12. August 2010)

Für die Nicht-Vogesenfahrer gibt es am Samstag eine nette Runde durch den Taunus bzw. Rheingau. 
Start ist wie immer um 14:00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße, Rückkehr wird gegen 17:30 Uhr sein.
Wer mitfahren möchte, möge sich bitte hier anmelden und die Bedingungen im ersten Beitrag lesen. Gäste sind wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (12. August 2010)

Achtung: Der Treffpunkt ist wegen des Ironman diesmal nicht der Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, sondern an der 
 Bushaltestelle Neckarstraße 3 an der Ampel.


----------



## feldbergbiker (12. August 2010)

Hallo Beinharte,

wenn das Wetter paßt, würde ich gerne mal bei euch mitfahren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Mousy (13. August 2010)

Hi,

ich werde auch am Start sein und mitfahren solange es die Kondition zulässt. 

Bis morgen,
Hartmut


----------



## fliege1 (14. August 2010)

Hallo

möchte auch mitkommen.

Holger


----------



## beastybaker (14. August 2010)

Servus!
Schließe mich auch an.... ebenfalls solange die Kondition reicht

Bis später
Sebastian


----------



## Mousy (15. August 2010)

War wieder einmal eine schöne Streckenauswahl. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (20. August 2010)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder eine nette Runde durch das Rheingaugebirge.
Start ist wie immer um 14:00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße, Rückkehr wird gegen 17:30 Uhr sein.
Wer mitfahren möchte, möge die Bedingungen im ersten Beitrag lesen und sich bitte hier anmelden. Gäste sind natürlich wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (20. August 2010)

Anmeld!


----------



## Volker65 (20. August 2010)

komme auch wieder mit.
 gruß volker


----------



## feldbergbiker (20. August 2010)

bin wieder dabei, war super das letzte mal.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Luzie (20. August 2010)

Hallo Michael, 

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei...

Bis morgen


----------



## matthias2003 (20. August 2010)

Ich komme auch!

@Silke: Ich bringe Dir was mit
@Michael: dito

bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## hillfreak (21. August 2010)

Bin heute auch gerne wieder dabei !

Grüße
Frank II


----------



## fliege1 (21. August 2010)

Komme auch!
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Darkwing (21. August 2010)

Bin auch dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Luzie (22. August 2010)

Danke Michael für die schöne Tour, auch wenn du es bei der Hitze etwas eilig hattest 
... und vielleicht finden wir ja irgendwann mal das Kloster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (25. August 2010)

Hey Achim, wo kann man sich denn mal als gast für den samstagstreff bei dir anmelden ? Will mal schnuppern kommen . Gruß Just


----------



## Murph (27. August 2010)

Hallo Freunde,wie sieht´s den morgen aus?
Da ja anscheinend kein Guide zu gegen ist,....wollen wir uns trotzdem treffen und ein paar Trails bergauf fahren und Waldautobahnen bergab?
Ich hätte schon Lust ein wenig Bewegung in meine alten Knochen zu bringen......aber keine/wenig Ortskenntnisse! 
traurig,traurig

gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (27. August 2010)

Moin,

bei einer spontanen Zusammenkunft um 14:00 am Parkplatz wäre ich dabei.
Evtl. taucht ja auch jemand mit Ortkenntnissen auf und wir finden wieder zurück. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2010)

orientierungsfahrt?

sollte man lieber die funzeln einpacken?


----------



## Murph (27. August 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> orientierungsfahrt?
> 
> sollte man lieber die funzeln einpacken?


 
Wäre bestimmt besser


----------



## Darkwing (27. August 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> orientierungsfahrt?
> 
> sollte man lieber die funzeln einpacken?



Nicht nur die Funzeln, am besten auch ne Badekappe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (27. August 2010)

Schwimmflossen rule!


----------



## Mousy (28. August 2010)

Schön das sich doch noch ein Ortkundiger eingefunden hat. 





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (28. August 2010)

Feucht war´s,anstrengend auch.......aber scheeee
Endlich mal kein Staub,wird ja auch Zeit!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2010)

der herr mit dem oldtimer scheint arg zu frieren 

was bin ich froh, dass es mich gestern nur ca 10min kalt erwischt hat...


----------



## Murph (30. August 2010)

"Nur die Hände" hat er gesagt. 
War wirklich nicht soooo kalt,......trotz regen!


----------



## Mousy (30. August 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> War wirklich nicht soooo kalt,......trotz regen!



Wenn man verzweifelt versucht an Michael dranzubleiben kann einem auch nicht kalt werden.
Das ist unmöglich.


----------



## Achim (2. September 2010)

*Angesagt:* Kloster(such)tour 

Ansonsten ...

*Die Voraussetzungen *(schau mal im ersten Eintrag) ...

... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum* *wäre ganz nett!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr
... anschließend Möglichkeit zum Eis oder Glühtee schlappern

Die Wettervorhersage: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im Detail: Wetteronline


 
Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Achim (2. September 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Schön das sich doch noch ein Ortkundiger eingefunden hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenhammdenndarechtsausse? Issedesswerklisch?


----------



## rumblestilz (2. September 2010)

Dabei! Frank


----------



## picard (2. September 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Wenn man verzweifelt versucht an Michael dranzubleiben kann einem auch nicht kalt werden.
> Das ist unmöglich.



Schnell fahren ist immer besser: Im Sommer kühlt der kalte Fahrtwind und im Winter friert man nicht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2010)

sommersprossen sind auch gesichtspunkte


----------



## toslson (3. September 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Wenhammdenndarechtsausse? Issedesswerklisch?


recht Hammar Hammer und ich war nicht dabei


----------



## Achim (3. September 2010)

toslson schrieb:


> recht Hammar Hammer und ich war nicht dabei


 
ischaachnitt


----------



## rumblestilz (3. September 2010)

Oh Herr, loss Härrrn fumm Himmel reschne, weil ohne Härrn issmer wie bleed!
 Witz Witz! Lach Lach!


----------



## Mousy (3. September 2010)

picard schrieb:


> Schnell fahren ist immer besser: Im Sommer kühlt der kalte Fahrtwind und im Winter friert man nicht.



Wirkt im Winter der kalte Fahrtwind den eisigen Umgebungstemperaturen entgegen oder warum friert man um diese Jahreszeit nicht ? 
Naja, nicht mehr lange und wir können es ausprobieren. 

Bis morgen,
Hartmut


----------



## Volker65 (3. September 2010)

komme auch mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Luzie (3. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei...

...bis morgen.


----------



## Murph (4. September 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Wenhammdenndarechtsausse? Issedesswerklisch?



Ich antworte mal in "Vertrehtung"

Jadessisse


----------



## Achim (4. September 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Oh Herr, loss Härrrn fumm Himmel reschne, weil ohne Härrn issmer wie bleed!
> Witz Witz! Lach Lach!


 
Wasse Niehwoh, benemmt euch mier kriege viellaischt noch Besuch. 

Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (5. September 2010)

Hallo BergradlerInnen,

vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (5. September 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Hallo BergradlerInnen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung.
> 
> ...


 

der Dank geht zurück- war echt schön- morgen kommt das Fax mit der Anmeldung..-)


----------



## picard (6. September 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Angesagt:* Kloster(such)tour



Obwohl das Kloster ziemlich versteckt ist, haben wir es diesmal sogar zweimal gefunden!

War wieder eine schöne Tour, die einer AX-Etappe nahe kam. Lange Schotter Auffahrt zur Zange und über tolle Trails wieder runter.


----------



## picard (9. September 2010)

An diesem Samstag gibt es wieder eine nette Runde durch den Taunus und das Rheingaugebirge. Start ist wie immer um 14:00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße, Rückkehr wird gegen 17:30 Uhr sein. Wer mitfahren möchte, möge die Bedingungen im ersten Beitrag lesen und sich bitte hier anmelden. Gäste sind natürlich wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2010)

vielleicht schaffe ich es diesmal.


----------



## f.topp (10. September 2010)

Dagmar und ich Kommen morgen gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (10. September 2010)

Ich auch......endlich mal wieder 

Einer muß euch ja schließlich ein bisschen einbremsen 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## NoTraining (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch endlich mal wieder dabei und freue mich auf Michaels schöne Trails.

Bis morsche, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. September 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Mr Pogo (11. September 2010)

Komme heute auch gerne mit.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Mousy (11. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Darkwing (11. September 2010)

Na gut


----------



## Hasehern (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Runde.

Bis gleich


Markus


----------



## Mousy (12. September 2010)

Nett wars. 

Hier ein Bild der "Abtrünnigen" :





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Mr Pogo (12. September 2010)

Bei uns wars nett und flott,  
deshalb gibt es auch kein Foto.

Hat riesig Spaß gemacht - bis zum nächsten Mal,
Klaus


----------



## jussebel (16. September 2010)

bin dabei am 18.09.10 LG Just (Claudia)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (16. September 2010)

jussebel schrieb:


> bin dabei am 18.09.10 LG Just (Claudia)



Hallo Claudia,
schön dass Du wieder mirfahren möchtes. Bis Samstag

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (16. September 2010)

hi Michael ja freue mich auch, habe auch gerade die Anmeldebestätigung von Bettina Kumm bekommen. Drück die Daumen für schönes Wetter..)


----------



## picard (17. September 2010)

An diesem Samstag (18.09.) gibt es wieder eine Runde durch den Taunus und das Rheingaugebirge. Wie immer wird der eine oder andere nette Trail dabei sein. Start ist wie immer um 14:00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße, Rückkehr wird gegen 17:30 Uhr sein. Das Wetter soll ja wieder ganz gut werden! 

Fahrdauer: ca. 3h
Distanz: ca. 40km
Höhenmeter ca.  800hm

Wer mitfahren möchte, möge die Bedingungen im ersten Beitrag lesen und sich bitte hier anmelden. Gäste sind natürlich wie immer herzlich willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## hillfreak (18. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,

auch ich bin heute gerne dabei !

Grüße Frank II


----------



## NoTraining (18. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,

Auch wenn ich nach der letzten Samstagsrunde abends ziemlich komatös abhing - es war wunderschön. Bin heute wieder dabei

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## Mr Pogo (18. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,
komme heute auch gerne wieder mit und melde Stefan noch mit an.
Bis nachher,
Klaus


----------



## SCK (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

bin am Start

Sascha


----------



## jussebel (18. September 2010)

Hi Michaelm bringe evt. meinen Freund als Gast mit. Der muß auch in den Club ..-) 
VG Just (Claudia)


----------



## boettgeri (18. September 2010)

...wenn ich's schaffe rechtzeitig da zu sein, fahre ich auch mit 

Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (18. September 2010)

Ich werde auch mit fahren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hasehern (18. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

und weil das vergangenen Samstag Spaß gemacht hat, und weil das heute passt, und weil überhaupt und weil sowieso, bin ich später gerne mit dabei.

Bis gleich


Markus


----------



## Achim (23. September 2010)

*Hallo BergradlerInnen*

Michael und ich finden, dass der Sommer 2010 nun endgültig zu Ende ist und stellen somit die *Ankündigung* des Biketreffs wieder auf den "Winterbetrieb" um.

*Gestrichen*
*Ankündigung*
 Der Biketreff wird *nicht einzeln* angekündigt, d.h. die Treffs finden  *jeden Samstag*, bei jeder vertretbaren Witterungslage statt.

*Der Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße findet, wie in den vergangenen Jahren, nur nach vorheriger Ankündigung statt.

*Vielen Dank für eure nette Begleitung in der zurückliegenden Zeit.

Bis demnächst

Euer Guide-Team


----------



## jussebel (30. September 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Biketreffs Kleinaustraße....

am Sonntag solls der Wettergott gut mit uns meinen. Gibst da evt. ne Tour??
VG Just (Claudia)


----------



## Murph (1. Oktober 2010)

Soooo Gemeinde 

Da ja keiner der Guides da ist wollen Hartmut und ich uns mal morgen so ganz lässig um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz treffen und ein ganz gemütliche Runde drehen.
Die Betonung liegt auf *ganz* *gemütlich!* 

Trainingsdefizit und so ihr wisst schon. 

Wird wohl eher so ein bisschen in Richtung AM/Enduro gehen,also keine Waldautobahn entlang rasen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bettina (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thomas,
wenn ich nur wüßte, was du unter ganz gemütlich verstehst... 
Das Hartmut ein Trainingsdefizit haben soll, kann ich nicht glauben...

Gruß Bettina, 
die noch nicht weiß, ob sie sich das zutrauen/zumuten/antun will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (1. Oktober 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Wird wohl eher so ein bisschen in Richtung AM/Enduro gehen,also keine Waldautobahn entlang rasen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Wenn ihr mir helft über die Autobahn A66 zu finden komme ich gerne mit


----------



## jussebel (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi ihr AM/Enduro Biker

ehrlich gesagt würd eich gerne mit aber die Farge ist wie auch  bei Bettina was versteht ihr unter gemütlich oder besser gesagt Enduro ? 
Autobahnen brauch ich auch nicht ..-)

VG Just ( Claudia)


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> ... Das Hartmut ein Trainingsdefizit haben soll, kann ich nicht glauben...


jammern kann er doch trotzdem.


----------



## Bettina (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
ich schone meine Schoner und eure Nerven. 
Soll heißen, ich komme nicht mit.

Viel Spaß und nehmt Rücksicht auf eure Mitfahrer 

bis bald mal wieder 
Bettina


----------



## Mousy (1. Oktober 2010)

jussebel schrieb:


> ... was versteht ihr unter gemütlich oder besser gesagt Enduro ?



Ich glaube Thomas wollte sagen das es ein normaler Biketreff werden wird bei dem gefahrene Strecke und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geringer sein werden als sonst. 

Gruß,
Hartmut

EDIT : Der durchnässte Waldboden zieht mich nicht so richtig an, ich werde es heute bei einer heimatnahen Runde belassen.


----------



## jussebel (2. Oktober 2010)

an alle hartgesottenen die behaupten es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung- für mich ist das heute zu nass. 
Morgen sollte es doch schön werden ..-- Viel Spaß an diejenigen die fahren ..-

Vg Just


----------



## Murph (2. Oktober 2010)

Da schließ ich mich doch an und bleib vorm warmen Ofen mit einer Katze auf´m Bauch liegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## toslson (2. Oktober 2010)

ok ok dann komm ich auch nicht


----------



## Mr Pogo (2. Oktober 2010)

Laut Regenradar ist es bis 14 Uhr trocken.
Da ich mich in Schierstein mit einer Mitfahrerin verabredet habe komme ich auf alle Fälle. Ich hoffe es kommt noch jemand mit der den Weg kennt.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Hasehern (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir ist die Gemütlichkeit ausgebrochen.
Deshalb von mir heute keine Anmeldung, sondern ein Dankeschön an die Guides und MitfahrerInnen für die immer wieder schönen Bike-Treffs.

Trübe Grüße


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (2. Oktober 2010)

Hasehern schrieb:


> ... auch bei mir ist die Gemütlichkeit ausgebrochen. ...



Du hattest es Dir auch schon letztens beim "Enduro-Biketreff" gemütlich gemacht. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von vorletzer 2 Woche.



 

 



Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Hasehern (4. Oktober 2010)

Du Sack!

Ich fand das gar nicht so gemütlich bei unserer kurzen Exkursion am vergangenen Samstag vor drei Wochen. Aber so kann's gehen, wenn man aus Angst vor einem Steilstück, dieses lieber zu Fuß absteigen, als mit dem Rad abfahren will. Da kann es schon passieren, dass man sich sehr plötzlich sehr lang machen muss, um wenigstens sein Fahrrad vor unsanftem Bodenkontakt zu bewahren.

Viele Grüße


Markus


----------



## rumblestilz (8. Oktober 2010)

Bin aus Frankreich zurück und morgen solls gutes Wetter geben ... geht denn was in der Kleinaustrasse oder muss ich zur "Alternativveranstaltung"?
Frank


----------



## picard (8. Oktober 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Bin aus Frankreich zurück und morgen solls gutes Wetter geben ... geht denn was in der Kleinaustrasse oder muss ich zur "Alternativveranstaltung"?
> Frank



Achim ist noch im Vinschgau und ich habe morgen keine Zeit. Werner bietet doch einen Biketreff an. (Der fährt auch gemütlicher.)

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (8. Oktober 2010)

ja gute Idee, wäre auch gerne dabei ? Gibst einne Guide ???

Just


----------



## Luzie (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ich komme morgen auch zum Biketreff, vielleicht haben wir Glück und Hartmut findet auf seinem GPS eine Tour für uns  

...oder irgend ein anderer netter Biker zeigt uns eine schöne Tour... bei dem Wetter wird sich doch jemand finden 

Bis morgen


----------



## rumblestilz (8. Oktober 2010)

Also dann morgen um 14 Uhr! Irgendwie werden wir schon ein paar nette Päädscher finden!  Gruss, Frank


----------



## jussebel (8. Oktober 2010)

ok bin auch dabei - muß man ja ausnutzen die Sonne ..

Bis dann

Just (Claudia)


----------



## luxi06 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !
Mike und Jürgen sind Morgen auch als Gäste dabei.

Bis dann viele grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xStefan (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Klaus und ich sind auch dabei.......bei dem Wetter!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mousy (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche auch da zu sein.
Ist aber nicht sicher ob es zeitlich klappt.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## jussebel (9. Oktober 2010)

gibts auch noch ei n weibliches Wesen was mit fährt? Hoffnung !!


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Oktober 2010)

Na die Silke! Die ist zwar kein Mädchen (Zitat!!!), aber eben doch ein weibliches Wesen.


----------



## jussebel (9. Oktober 2010)

ja super, bis gleich ..-


----------



## jussebel (9. Oktober 2010)

an alle die heute dabei wraen , sich als Guide versucht haben, Bikes geflickt haben, Wunden versorgt habne - hat echt Spaß gemacht und die erfahrung gebracht "man sollte ein Schaltauge dabie haben" . Bis hoffentlich am Nächsten Sa bei genauso gutem Wetter. VG Just(Claudia)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (9. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt,war eine recht angenehme Gruppe.
Hoffe nur das Dagmar sich nicht ernsthaft verletzt hat. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (10. Oktober 2010)

Habe das gar nicht so mitbekommen das Dagmar sich bei dem Sturz verletzt hat, gute Besserung.

Das Gruppenfoto gibt es diesmal, konditionstechnisch bedingt, aus einer anderen Perspektive. 





Auch ein Dank an Andie der uns die neueste Generation Downhillbikes vorgeführt hat :


 



Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## rumblestilz (10. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Radeln mit vielen Stopps - welche Panne hatten wir eigentlich nicht?
@Dagmar: Gute Besserung!
@Thomas: Danke für die zündende Idee und Werkzeug-Unterstützung bei der Zugverlegung!
@uns alle: (Fast) jeder durfte mal guiden ... 
@Andi: Coole Downhill-Sitzposition!
Bis demnäx, Frank


----------



## Dachma (10. Oktober 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Stimmt,war eine recht angenehme Gruppe.
> Hoffe nur das Dagmar sich nicht ernsthaft verletzt hat.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Passt schon. Alles gut. Knie und Ellenbogen sind dick und blau.

Frank sagt das war ein Fahrfehler ... so´n Quatsch, das waren die Wildschweine . Bis nächsten Samstag ist es hoffentlich wieder gut.

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Murph (10. Oktober 2010)

Schön zu hören das es nix schlimmes ist!


----------



## jussebel (10. Oktober 2010)

ja es waren die bösen Wildschweine- schön das es nichts ernstahftes ist . Macht nur interressanter ..-) LG just (Claudia)


----------



## Luzie (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach noch mal von mir ein Dank an die verschiedenen Guides und vor allem an Andi für seine Hilfe bei der Reparatur meines kleinen Blauen 

@ Dagmar: Gute Besserung


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2010)

die pannen dürften jetzt für ein paar touren reichen.

... und wie gut, dass niemand weiss, wie ich am nächsten morgen bei meiner herzensdame über muskelkater gejammert habe...


----------



## torfrocker (12. Oktober 2010)

Geht doch. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leut,
es ist ja ganz schön einsam hier im Forum Freitag Nachmittag!
Ich glaube es soll morgen mal nicht regnen.
Und ich würde gerne fahren - wer zeigt mir den Weg?
Na dann bis hoffendlich Morgen um 14 Uhr.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (22. Oktober 2010)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Hallo Leut,
> es ist ja ganz schön einsam hier im Forum Freitag Nachmittag!
> Ich glaube es soll morgen mal nicht regnen.
> Und ich würde gerne fahren - wer zeigt mir den Weg?
> ...




Ich denke mal das Morgen gefahren wird ....? Wenn nicht dann mach Ich halt ne Runde über die Wurzel ,grüne Bank und diverse andere Nettigkeiten. 
Ich fahr morgen ca.13:30 vom Bruchwegstadion aus zum Schiersteiner Hafen, wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. Oktober 2010)

Da ich von weiter komme bin ich mit dem Auto unterwegs, also bis 14 Uhr in der Kleinaustr. auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## dib (23. Oktober 2010)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Da ich von weiter komme bin ich mit dem Auto unterwegs, also bis 14 Uhr in der Kleinaustr. auf dem Parkplatz.



Schade das Du doch nicht mitgekommen bist!

Schön war´s trotzdem.
Tour über Georgenborn - Schlangenbad - Hausen v.d.H. - Hansenkopf mit Trailabfahrt. 
55km von Mainz aus und ca.820hm


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2010)

*A               L              S               O               !*

_Es geht wieder mal locker bergauf und zügig bergab. _

*Wo geht es lang?*
Ab und zu in den Wiesbadener Westen (Richtung Schläferskopf/Hohe Wurzel), meist in den   Rheingau mit all seinen "Peedscher" und auch mal ein gespielter Verfahrer 

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... funktionierendes Bergrad, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... Spass bei de Sach (nonörgeljabitte)  
... *kurze Anmeldung hier im Forum* *erforderlich ...*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen max. 17.00 Uhr

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline) 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber hallo!!! Dabei!
Frank


----------



## Mousy (29. Oktober 2010)

Werde mich auch sehen lassen. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## jussebel (29. Oktober 2010)

hmm - meint ihr wir sind um 17:30 wieder zurück? Hätte ja schon Lust ..
LG 

PS. mit der uhrzeit ist immer so ne Sache - kommt wohl ganz auf die möglichen Pannen an


----------



## dib (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Achim (29. Oktober 2010)

jussebel schrieb:


> hmm - meint ihr wir sind um 17:30 wieder zurück? Hätte ja schon Lust ..
> LG
> 
> PS. mit der uhrzeit ist immer so ne Sache - kommt wohl ganz auf die möglichen Pannen an



Schaumalhier: _... geplante Ankunft am Hafen max. 17.00 Uhr ..._
und Pannen gibbssowiesonitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (29. Oktober 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> ... und Pannen gibbssowiesonitt.



Keine Verschnaufpausen ? 
Muss ich halt wieder irgendeinen Leichtbaumist ohne nennenswertes Profil aufziehen durch den jeder Grashalm sticht.


----------



## Waldi76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja super. Radfahren ohne Panne.

Bin dabei wenn Wetter ist.
Naja irgend ein Wetter ist ja immer.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## rumblestilz (29. Oktober 2010)

Na denn Alle Wetter oder was!?


----------



## Luzie (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei, auch wenn der Eismann in Schierstein schon Winterschlaf hält...


----------



## Dachma (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn meine Rippe nicht weh tut und meine Torte fertig wird, komm ich ein Stück mit (und bringe Lizzys Decke mit). Aber wartet nicht extra. Ich bin wie immer pünktlich


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. Oktober 2010)

Oh, schon so viele! Dann werden es hiermit noch 2 mehr.
Viele Grüße von Stefan und Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (30. Oktober 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Keine Verschnaufpausen ?
> Muss ich halt wieder irgendeinen Leichtbaumist ohne nennenswertes Profil aufziehen durch den jeder Grashalm sticht.


Ne,brauchste nit. Ich bin widder dabei und war schonn vorsjahr immer fier a Paus gut. Wegen nur rudimentär vorhandener Kondition. Abber vieleicht entoische ich euch aach, weil ich de gannze Sommer in de Naheberge trainiert habb. Dann fallen die Pause doch aus.

Allerdings nicht mit der dortigen Gruppe der "Beinharten" , sondern mit den "Lalobikern". Kennt die einer?


----------



## jussebel (30. Oktober 2010)

schade , schade muß mich doch ausklinken heute - sniff - hätte echt Bock gehabt- aber leider leider nicht - Das nächste Mal wieder . Viel Spaß euch Allen 
und Mädels zeigts den Jungs ..-)


----------



## vest (30. Oktober 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Muss ich halt wieder irgendeinen Leichtbaumist ohne nennenswertes Profil aufziehen durch den jeder Grashalm sticht.


Mädchenreifen hab Ich nicht 
Ich versuch trotzdem mit zukommen....

Gruß Steve


----------



## Luzie (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke Achim, 

fürs lockere bergauf fahren und die vielen schönen Trails  

Glücklicherweise hab ich am Ende auch noch Eis essen können - weil Frau weiß, wo...


----------



## Achim (5. November 2010)

*Rückblick*
Kuhle Gruppe; Altbewährtes; Fastschonnabgeschriebeness ; Nullnörgelischess; Deeezuch; Schnelldaschnellfort, ausser Luzie 

Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und das Eis hinterher war super lecker - *Danke *

*Vorausblick*
Die Leute vom Wetter versprachen noch einigermaßen Trockenes für diesen Samstag, deswegen will ich wieder _so 'ne Runde_ drehen und würde mich über eine entsprechende Begleitung freuen.
*
Bedingungen*
sind im "Fred" mehrfach und werden jetzt nicht wiederholt - guggscht hier 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (5. November 2010)

Dachma schrieb:


> Wenn meine Rippe nicht weh tut und meine Torte fertig wird, komm ich ein Stück mit (und bringe Lizzys Decke mit). Aber wartet nicht extra. Ich bin wie immer pünktlich



Was iss mit der Torte? Rippe? Decke?


----------



## bastl-axel (5. November 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Schnelldaschnellfort, ausser Luzie


Seit wann gibt es denn ein geselliges Miteinander nach der Tour? Wäre dabei, sollte ich nicht total eingeschlammt sein.


Achim schrieb:


> deswegen will ich wieder _so 'ne Runde_ drehen


Ei, wielang denn diesmal? Es wird früh dunkel und ich habe keine Lupine oder Tesla.


----------



## Murph (5. November 2010)

HA!

Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder mit. 
Wir sehen uns morgen.....


Punkte,
Punkte,
Punkte,
Punkte,
Punkte 

Achja,Achim ...lässt sich´s einrichten das wir um 17Uhr am Parkplatz sind?
Hab noch ein Termin 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (5. November 2010)

Ich komme auch. 



Achim schrieb:


> *... Deeezuch; Schnelldaschnellfort ... *



Möchte nur mal vorsorglich darauf hinweisen das sich einige nun im Winterpokalmodus befinden.
Da wäre länger statt schnell angebracht. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (5. November 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> HA!
> 
> Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder mit.
> Wir sehen uns morgen.....
> ...



guggscht hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (5. November 2010)

Ei dann iss ja gut


----------



## Mr Pogo (6. November 2010)

Da ich am Do. mein Schlüsselbein mit Titan habe verstärken lassen (war nach so einem Noise-irgentwas nötig) werde ich wohl die nächsten Wochen nicht mitkommen. (Bin ja sowieso ein schön Wetter Fahrer). Deshalb hier ein schönen Dank an alle Guides von Beinhart für Biken 2010 und Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die gute Laune. 2010 war damit ein richtig rundes Bikejahr mit allem was dazugehört.
Freue mich auf 2011!!
Liebe Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Luzie (6. November 2010)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Da ich am Do. mein Schlüsselbein mit Titan habe verstärken lassen (war nach so einem Noise-irgentwas nötig) werde ich wohl die nächsten Wochen nicht mitkommen. (Bin ja sowieso ein schön Wetter Fahrer).
> Liebe Grüße,
> Klaus



Dann wünsch ich dir auf diesem Weg "Gute Besserung" 

Ich werde heute ne Runde für dich mitfahren...


----------



## Murph (6. November 2010)

Eieiei,Klaus!
Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Dann können wir zwei ja den Titanveredelten-Club aufmachen 
Ein seeehr exclusiver Verein! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (6. November 2010)

fahrt ihr denn echt bei dem Sauwetter ? In Wiesbaden regnet es wie mit ...-[QUOTE

Gruß Claudi


----------



## bastl-axel (6. November 2010)

Hier in Bierstadt, 9 Km Luftlinie vom Treffpunkt entfernt, regnet es und nicht gerade wenig.
Korrektur: Seit ca 5 Minuten regnet es nur noch normal.
Seit ihr, ausser beinhart, auch noch wasserdicht? Mit anderen Worten: "Fahrt ihr trotzdem?"


----------



## Luzie (6. November 2010)

Mir ist das von oben zu nass, ich melde mich hier ab und im Studio an...

Wünsche den echten Beinharten viel Spass...


----------



## mbonsai (6. November 2010)

Schee wars Danke furs guiden Achim


----------



## Mousy (6. November 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Seit ihr, ausser beinhart, auch noch wasserdicht?



Unsere Regenkleidung ist wasserdicht, das reichts aus. 

Schön wars im herbstlich bunten Wald. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (7. November 2010)

*Nass, kühl, kurz und knakkisch - Echt Beinhart?* 

Mit Murph, Bonsai, Mousy, Waldi, Darkwing im nassen Wald unterwegs. Fahren wir oder eher nicht? Natürlich haben wir uns das auch gefragt, aber als Dreie schon ziemlich angefeuchtet auf dem Parkplatz erschienen und der Himmel Richtung Freudenberg einen Tick heller war, gab es nur die eine Entscheidung. Trotz Dauerregen machten wir uns auf den Weg und wurden dafür nach rund 20 Minuten damit belohnt, dass der Petrus den Wasserhahn wieder zudrehte. 

Über Freudenberg ins Weilburger Tal, weiter Richtung Chausseehaus, nach Georgenborn über Schücheneiche nach Schlangenbad und zurück. Dabei noch schlammfrei, trotz deutlich wahrnehmbarer Bodenfeuchte* und glücklich nicht couchpotated zu haben. Nasse Trail sind halt besser als keine Trails und sogar teilweise bergauf ganz gut zu fahren - gelle? 

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht und nach der Dusche war's mir auch wieder warm. Das Fahrrad hat so einen dezenten Schmutzfilm, ist das bei euch auch so?

Bis nächsten Samstag, dann auf jeden Fall mit Beleuchtung und wasserdichten Klamotten, zumindest im Rucksack. 



Gruß
Achim

Nachschlag:
@Klaus-Dieter - Gute Besserung
@Alle mit Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit ... natürlich auch
@Tosl - meld dich mal
@Claudi, Bastl - Wennmerrschonndasinn 
@Luzie - denk an die WP-Stunden 
*) Wie geht das? Berufungsgeheimnis


----------



## Murph (7. November 2010)

Ja ja,war garn nicht so schlecht gestern......so allein im Wald.

Danke für´s guiden und für die überaus pünktliche Rückkehr! 

Bis nächsten Samstag. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (7. November 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> *Nass, kühl, kurz und knakkisch - Echt Beinhart?*
> 
> Mit Murph, Bonsai, Mousy, Waldi, Darkwing im nassen Wald unterwegs. Fahren wir oder eher nicht? Natürlich haben wir uns das auch gefragt, aber als Dreie schon ziemlich angefeuchtet auf dem Parkplatz erschienen und der Himmel Richtung Freudenberg einen Tick heller war, gab es nur die eine Entscheidung. Trotz Dauerregen machten wir uns auf den Weg und wurden dafür nach rund 20 Minuten damit belohnt, dass der Petrus den Wasserhahn wieder zudrehte.
> 
> ...


ja, ja so ist das mit Wetter, eigentlich habe ich ja sogar Licht und mehr oder weniger auch Regenklamotten , aber der innere Schweinehund wollte mir einfach nicht glauben das es auch bei Wasser von oben Spaß machen kann .. ich bleib am Ball- vielleicht wirds ja nächsten Sa was..
Claudi


----------



## Mousy (14. November 2010)

Lohnt sich doch immer wieder einfach mal vorbeizuschauen.
Irgendwen trifft man immer. 





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (15. November 2010)

Schade das wir nur zu dritt waren,war ziemlich einsam im Wald.

Was macht man nicht alles für die WP Punkte


----------



## picard (18. November 2010)

Am Samstag soll ja das Wetter ganz schön werden. Dann gibt es die nächste Gelegenheit bei einer lockeren Runde ein paar WP-Punkte zu machen! Vielleicht kommen ja auch ein paar WP-Verweigerer 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (19. November 2010)

picard schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll ja das Wetter ganz schön werden.



Zum Abend hin, ja. 
Aber was solls, auf dem Sofa sitzen gibt keine WP-Punkte. 

Bis morgen,
Hartmut


----------



## Luzie (20. November 2010)

Na toll, wenn ihr zwei Punkte sammelt, hab ich ja keine andere Wahl als mitzufahren  

Bis später

@ picard: Komm doch bitte mit dem Auto zum Biketreff


----------



## rumblestilz (20. November 2010)

Bis später! Frank


----------



## rumblestilz (20. November 2010)

Gewohnt erbarmungslos ... von Pause zu Pause gehetzt! Gestürzte und Verletzte wurden zurückgelassen ... und dann auch noch Milchkaffee und lecker Apfelkuchen! Bis nächste Woche, Frank


----------



## Mousy (21. November 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Gestürzte und Verletzte wurden zurückgelassen ...



Ging ja nicht, man musste sich ja unbedingt in den Weg fallen lassen um so auch noch alle auszubremsen. 
Rücksichtslos ist sowas.





Mitnehmen kann man die Erfahrung - Viel Latex, viel Pause. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (21. November 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ... von Pause zu Pause gehetzt! ...



HASTALLAWITZDA OLLEEEEEEH 


Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Luzie (21. November 2010)

Danke Michael,

für die schöne Tour, die tolle Idee mit der Einkehr und die nette Gesellschaft. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## picard (22. November 2010)

Ich war wohl wieder zu gnädig, auf dem Bild lacht ihr ja noch alle... 

Das hat am Samstag wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht und bis zum nächsten Biketreff.

Gruß Michael


----------



## bastl-axel (26. November 2010)

Das war Galgenhumor. Gejammert und geflennt wird zu hause.
Bis morgen?


----------



## picard (26. November 2010)

Es ist doch WP, da bin ich um 14:00 am Hafen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (26. November 2010)

Schneeumpflügen am Samstag ? 
Bin diesmal ohne Mädchenreifen dabei !


----------



## rumblestilz (27. November 2010)

Ich werd heut im heimischen GoWa statt uff de eebsch Seit frieren. Euch viel Spass! Frank


----------



## Darkwing (27. November 2010)

Schnee ist schee, bis gleich.

Matthias


----------



## Darkwing (27. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Ausfahrt in kleiner Runde durch den größtenteils winterlich "gezuckerten" Rheingau insbesondere an Michael, der einfach ein klasse Guide ist, wie mir heute mal wieder aufgefallen ist. 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## dib (27. November 2010)

Ich schliess mich mal mit dem Lob an! 
Hoffentlich seit ihr mittlerweile aufgetaut!


----------



## bastl-axel (28. November 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Gewohnt erbarmungslos ... von Pause zu Pause gehetzt! Gestürzte und Verletzte wurden zurückgelassen ...


 


dib schrieb:


> Hoffentlich seit ihr mittlerweile aufgetaut!


Wart ihr nur zu dritt oder habt ihr wieder wie oben gehandelt und Gestürzte und Verletzte zurückgelassen?
Wegen dieser *Erbarmungslosigkeit* bin ich heute lieber nur mit Hund im Wiesbadener Stadtwald mit dem Rad rumgestürzt.
Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Zweimal voll auf den Hintern gestürzt. 
Nächste Woche kann ich auch nicht mitfahren.
Weihnachtsfeier ab 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## picard (29. November 2010)

Stimmt, das war wieder eine erbamungslose Tour, bei -3 Grad auf die Hohe Wurzel gehetzt. Ein Wunder, dass es überhaupt drei bis oben hin geschafft haben. Wo ist eigentlich der Rest abgeblieben? 
Vielen Dank fürs Mitfahren und an Dirk für das Beweissfoto. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (5. Dezember 2010)

Murph und ich haben gestern eine kleine, spontane Runde Richtung Rauenthal gedreht.

Das war mein dritter Biketreff in Folge bei dem wir mit Jägergesindel konfrontiert wurden.
Hat man irgendwann auch mal wieder Ruhe vor denen oder veranstalten die Ihre Treibjagden nur noch Nachmittags ? 





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (5. Dezember 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Murph und ich haben gestern eine kleine, spontane Runde Richtung Rauenthal gedreht.
> 
> Das war mein dritter Biketreff in Folge bei dem wir mit Jägergesindel konfrontiert wurden.
> Hat man irgendwann auch mal wieder Ruhe vor denen oder veranstalten die Ihre Treibjagden nur noch Nachmittags ?
> ...



Aha!
Da waren wir also.  

2 Männer allein im Wald....obwohl,wir haben den/die eine/n odere andere/n Jogger/in gesehen.

Man war das anstrengend mit den Spikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (5. Dezember 2010)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Respekt!


----------



## talybont (6. Dezember 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Man war das anstrengend mit den Spikes!



Lieber mit Spikes mehr strampeln müssen als ohne auf die Kauleiste fallen. Meine gebe ich nicht mehr her!


----------



## Murph (6. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## toslson (12. Dezember 2010)

Mousy schrieb:


> Das war mein dritter Biketreff in Folge bei dem wir mit Jägergesindel konfrontiert wurden.
> t


----------



## rumblestilz (17. Dezember 2010)

Aus gut informierten Kreisen ist zu vernehmen, dass im Rheingau/Taunus das Fahren aufgrund der Schneemengen eher schwierig ist. Ich schlage deshalb vor, den Samstagsbiketreff uff de anner Rhoi-Seit, nämlich im Gonsenheimer Wald, stattfinden zu lassen. Bei Interesse bitte kurz anmelden. Treffpunkt dann: Samstag 14 Uhr unter der Schiersteiner Brücke (Mainzer Seite). 
Grüße, Frank


----------



## picard (17. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe der Schnee ist im GoWa nicht so hoch wie hier.

Bis morgen

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (17. Dezember 2010)

GoWa? bin dabei!

Treffpunkt HIER am grünen Pfeil?


----------



## rumblestilz (17. Dezember 2010)

dib schrieb:


> GoWa? bin dabei!
> 
> Treffpunkt HIER am grünen Pfeil?



Nicht ganz, sondern noch'n Stück mehr Richtung Rhein, direkt an der Autobahn-Auf-/Abfahrt (unser Schlangenbadenser findet's dann wahrscheinlich besser). Bis morsche!
Frank
P.S.: Keine Ahnung, wie man einen grünen oder auch andersfarbigen Pfeil in Googlemaps setzt, sonst tät ich's.


----------



## dib (18. Dezember 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> P.S.: Keine Ahnung, wie man einen grünen oder auch andersfarbigen Pfeil in Googlemaps setzt, sonst tät ich's.



1. Gewünschten Ort suchen.
2. Rechtsklick -> "Was ist hier?" anklicken
3. Linksklick auf den Grünen Pfeil -> MEHR -> SENDEN
4. Jetzt erscheint ein Fenster in dem unter anderem eine FETT GEDRUCKTE Zahlenreihe erscheint (über der kartendarstellung).
5. Rechtsklick auf den Fett gedruckten Link -> "Link Adresse kopieren" anklicken.
6. Im Forum - > Scheiben ;-)
7. Irgend ein Wort markieren und den Link einfügen Button drücken.
8. Den Link einfügen.

Thats all.
Ist einfacher gemacht als geschrieben. 

Also nochmal, Hier oder?


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo der Treffpunkt ist. Wie kommt man da hin? Gibt es keinen Strassennamen? Heute fahre ich zwar nicht mit, aber nächste Woche.
Huch, Dib hat was gefragt, während ich meine Frage stellte. Dann warte ich noch mal ab.


----------



## rumblestilz (18. Dezember 2010)

dib schrieb:


> Also nochmal, Hier oder?



Genau! Und danke für den Google-Tip! Bis nachher! Frank


----------



## Achim (18. Dezember 2010)

_Vielleicht könnten wir mal 'nen Google-Maps-Kurs machen_. 

Bis gleich


----------



## dib (18. Dezember 2010)

So, da wir ja hoffentlich alle wieder gesund und munter zuhause sind gibt´s jetzt den obligatorischen Fotobeweis das wir uns das Weizenbier auch verdient haben! 


​ 


​


----------



## Achim (19. Dezember 2010)

auf dem Heimweg fehlte irgendwie die Sonne und ...


----------



## rumblestilz (19. Dezember 2010)

... Glühwein?


----------



## Achim (19. Dezember 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ... Glühwein?



Summ Bleistift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Achim (1. Januar 2011)

PROSIT NEUJAHR. 

Auf ein Neues.


----------



## Murph (3. Januar 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> PROSIT NEUJAHR.
> 
> Auf ein Neues.


 
Ebenfalls 

Hast Du dir auch viel,schöne,gute Vorsätze gemacht für´s neue Jahr?


----------



## Achim (4. Januar 2011)

Hoi Thomas

Aufgetaut? 

Gute Vorsätze? Sischer, ganz sischer. 
Momentan ist BB (Bike basteln) angesagt.
Dann Skiing.
Dann Fliehing.
Dann Biking.
Juno?

Bis demnächst


Achim


----------



## Murph (4. Januar 2011)

Aufgetaut?
War nie eingefroren!
Hatte höchstens manchmal Wasser im Ohr.
Da kann man nicht mehr vernünftig gerade aus gehen und babbelt noch mehr Käse als sonst  

BB kommt bei mir auch nächste Woche (hoffentlich ).
Wenn denn mal die Teile für meine Laufräder da sind bin ich erst mal im Keller 

hechel,hechel,lechtz,sabber,sabber

Was iss´n am Samstag?


----------



## Achim (6. Januar 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Aufgetaut?
> War nie eingefroren!
> Hatte höchstens manchmal Wasser im Ohr.
> Da kann man nicht mehr vernünftig gerade aus gehen und babbelt noch mehr Käse als sonst
> ...



Wahrscheinlich foischt.   Zu foischt.


----------



## rumblestilz (6. Januar 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich foischt.   Zu foischt.



Na ja, Schlamm-Catchen würd gehen ...


----------



## Murph (6. Januar 2011)

ihr määädscher


----------



## rumblestilz (7. Januar 2011)

Du Matscho ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (14. Januar 2011)

Bei Interesse wäre ich morgen um 14:00 Uhr in Schierstein!
Bitte hier melden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Zeitfenster ist morgen für die andere Rheinseite leider etwas zu knapp bemessen. Schade! Demnäx dann wieder. Viel Spass! Frank


----------



## Mousy (15. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wird es heute leider auch nichts. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Michael

Für eine kleine Runde wäre ich zu haben,wenn Du Lust hast auf mich zu warten.

Sag nochmal bescheid ob Du fahren willst!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (15. Januar 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Hi Michael
> 
> Für eine kleine Runde wäre ich zu haben,wenn Du Lust hast auf mich zu warten.
> 
> ...



Na gut, dann bis 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Murph (15. Januar 2011)

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (15. Januar 2011)

Drill sergeant Mike war glaube ich nicht zufrieden mit mir.
Hechel,hechel.hechel....so in etwa frei nach Udo Bölts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....los,quäl dich du S**

Nichtsdestotrotz,schön war´s,gar nicht so schlammig wie vermutet. 

Wir sollten uns mal Gedanken darüber machen ob wir nicht zusammenlegen und dem Michael irgenso ein Downhillteil schenken,damit der auch mal müde wird! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> ...
> und dem Michael irgenso ein Downhillteil schenken
> ...


sand in den rahmen?


----------



## Murph (17. Januar 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sand in den rahmen?


 
Dachte schon an Bleigewichte in die Reifen.Aber deine Idee ist auch sehr nett!


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2011)

das copyright hat wohl jemand anderes.


----------



## Achim (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels & Jungs - Neuigkeiten aus Teneriffa

Wir müssen anders trainieren, die Leutchen fahren hier alle einen ganzen Zacken (ein Level) schneller und das ist hier ganz normal. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## mbonsai (26. Januar 2011)

Na dann aber auf.....zackig vorwärts....ich wink Dir dann am Dienstag aus Flieger mal zu


----------



## toslson (26. Januar 2011)

Sólo digo: PRAR carreras 



Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels & Jungs - Neuigkeiten aus Teneriffa
> 
> Wir müssen anders trainieren, die Leutchen fahren hier alle einen ganzen Zacken (ein Level) schneller und das ist hier ganz normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## grosser (26. Januar 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Na dann aber auf.....zackig vorwärts....ich wink Dir dann am Dienstag aus Flieger mal zu



Hallo Bonsai,
Wo geht es hin?
Ich melde mich mal , wenn du wieder im Lande bist wegen Slowenien!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jussebel (27. Januar 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels & Jungs - Neuigkeiten aus Teneriffa
> 
> Wir müssen anders trainieren, die Leutchen fahren hier alle einen ganzen Zacken (ein Level) schneller und das ist hier ganz normal.
> 
> ...


 
wie du bist auf Tennerifa heimlich am trainieren !- um die Zeit fährt man doch Ski. Freue mich schon auf den Saisonstart mich euch. Viel Spaß noch. Claudi


----------



## dib (28. Januar 2011)

Wird morgen eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (28. Januar 2011)

Jo, allerdings im GoWa und in der Gemarkung. Treffpunkt ist 13 Uhr an der 14 Nothelfer-Kapelle.


----------



## dib (28. Januar 2011)

Beim GoWa umpflügen bin ich dabei!


----------



## rumblestilz (28. Januar 2011)

Ei subber! Boden war heut allerdings eher gefrierig angehärtet. Von wegen Umpflügen müssen wir uns dann halt ein bisschen Mühe geben.


----------



## grosser (28. Januar 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Ei subber! Boden war heut allerdings eher gefrierig angehärtet. Von wegen Umpflügen müssen wir uns dann halt ein bisschen Mühe geben.



Dann viel Spaß!
Bin leider noch nicht so fit, sonst würde ich kommen!


----------



## Dachma (28. Januar 2011)

Frank und ich kommen auch mit! Und freuen uns schon ganz doll,hat Frank gesagt!


----------



## Darkwing (29. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank an Rumblestilz für die schöne Tour. Es waren tatsächlich ein paar Trails im GoWa dabei, die ich noch nicht kannte. Opti!


----------



## Achim (29. Januar 2011)

Schönes Wetter hier im Süden und nur 20° kälter als vorgestern.
Was es alles gibt. Und Danke Franke.



mbonsai schrieb:


> Na dann aber auf.....zackig vorwärts....ich wink Dir dann am Dienstag aus Flieger mal zu


Urlaub iss schon wieder rum 
Ich wünsche dir oder euch viel Spaß.


----------



## grosser (29. Januar 2011)

Ei, wie gut das niemand weis, dass rumblestilz Frank heißt!

War widder suppper im GoWa!


----------



## dib (29. Januar 2011)

Aus Rücksich vor unseren dauerverwundeten mitfahrern gibt´s heute nur Bikerwaden zu bewundern!
War übrigens klasse heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (30. Januar 2011)

schön wars....D+F


----------



## rumblestilz (30. Januar 2011)

Ei isch fannds aach schee! Unn so sonnisch!  
Nächste Woche mal wieder uff de eebsch Seit? (wenn ichs früh genug aus dem flachen Hamburg übers kasselige Bergland zurückschaffe)


----------



## mathias (30. Januar 2011)

Ah, Schade da kann ich nicht. Bin da schon mit Bonsai und Susi beim Freeriden auf der grünen Isla Bonita

Hoffe aber mal die Sonne scheint so shee als wie hier

@Achim , du weißt doch rauf sind sie alle schnell
@Grosser, da sehen wir uns ja dieses Jahr in Slowenien
@Bonsai, bin schon ganz aufgeregt

Grüße
Mathias

P.S Rumpelstengel ich hoffe du fütterst meine Handschuhe schön.....


----------



## Achim (31. Januar 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> @Achim , du weißt doch rauf sind sie alle schnell



Unn runner erst - mir fehlten die Worte.
Nur eins - Wheeelie bei Vollgas stehend auf dem Sattel 
Schönen Urlaub mit tollem Wetter wünsch ich euch.


----------



## mbonsai (31. Januar 2011)

Danke danke.....Wettervorhersage sieht jedenfalls gut aus


----------



## Achim (31. Januar 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche mal wieder uff de eebsch Seit?



Mache merr so.

*Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr*
*Parkplatz Kleinaustraße* (wie letzt Jahr) 

@claudi - auf (unnab) geht's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (31. Januar 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> P.S Rumpelstengel ich hoffe du fütterst meine Handschuhe schön.....



Du hast nicht gesagt, mit was, also hab ich die ganze Zeit mal genommen, was so übrig war ... viel Spass beim Anziehen! ... und natürlich beim freigeistigen Gereite!


----------



## Murph (4. Februar 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Mache merr so.
> 
> *Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr*
> *Parkplatz Kleinaustraße* (wie letzt Jahr)
> ...


 

Wie jetzt?
13.00 Uhr wie oben oder
14.00 Uhr wie im Threadtitel?

Bin ja irgendwie völlig verwirrt 

Aber schön das anscheinend mal wieder ein Biktreff statt findet.
Hab langsam kein Bock mehr auf diese Soloveranstaltungen....menno


----------



## Dachma (4. Februar 2011)

Ich komme mit. 13 Uhr dann, richtig? Frank hat keine Zeit.


----------



## picard (5. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei!

Michael


----------



## Mousy (5. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich denke 13:00 schaffe ich nicht.
Vielleicht begegnet man sich im Wald. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (5. Februar 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke 13:00 schaffe ich nicht.
> Vielleicht begegnet man sich im Wald.
> ...




*ACHDUNG* Startzeit *14.00* Uhr

Damit sich Alle auf dem Parkplatz begegnen können wird, nach Rücksprache mit Michael, der Start auf "Standard 14.00 Uhr" gedreht


----------



## Murph (5. Februar 2011)

Seeehr gut! 

Bis nachher.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (6. Februar 2011)

War eine schöne Runde ... mit kleinem Kettenblatt wärs noch schöner gewesen. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (6. Februar 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde ... mit kleinem Kettenblatt wärs noch schöner gewesen.



Genau! 
Glücklicherweiße haben wir die ganzen "Rampen desTodes" ausgelassen.

So langsam find ich auch wieder ein Rad unter dem ganzen Schlamm.....
hab irgendwie den Eindruck ich bin wo anders gefahren als ihr. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dachma (6. Februar 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde ... mit kleinem Kettenblatt wärs noch schöner gewesen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut




Ich fand das mit dem Kettenblatt gar nicht so schlimm, da war ich nicht so alleine hinten.

Ja, war schön matschig und anstrengend. Danke Michael!

Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (6. Februar 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich fand das mit dem Kettenblatt gar nicht so schlimm, da war ich nicht so alleine hinten.



Wenn ich ein kleines Blatt gehabt hätte wäre ich alleine hinten gewesen.
Denn dann wäre ich ja langsamer gefahren. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (7. Februar 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde ... mit kleinem Kettenblatt wärs noch schöner gewesen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut



Die kleinen Kettenblätter werden völlig überbewertet, genauso wie die Speichen. Wenn man keins hat kommt man doch auch den Berg hoch. 

Ja das war mal wieder eine schöne Runde mit Euch, beim nächsten mal gibt es auch wieder Steile Rampen. Versprochen!

Gruß an die winterharten Mitfahrer

Michael


----------



## Murph (8. Februar 2011)

picard schrieb:


> ..... beim nächsten mal gibt es auch wieder Steile Rampen. Versprochen!


 
Gott sei dank 
Ich glaub ich fang an Schach zu spielen......
oder irgendwas was nicht anstrengt


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst einfach ein vernünftiges rad, mann.
... oder ein 20er kettenblatt.


----------



## Murph (9. Februar 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... oder ein 20er kettenblatt.


 
Hab ich doch 
Ev. sollt ich´s mal montieren 
oder abnehemn
oder mehr trainieren
oder..
oder.


----------



## bastl-axel (9. Februar 2011)

Genau in der Reihenfolge. Danach kannst du das 20er-Kettenblatt ja wieder tauschen.


----------



## Otterauge (12. Februar 2011)

Fahrt ihr heute ?

Eben ist mir auch was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## Achim (16. Februar 2011)

*Sodele *

Volker und ich haben am Samstag unseren "Dauerbiketref" ausprobiert und waren tatsÃ¤chlich zu zweit, das hatte den Vorteil, dass wir die Dauer der Veranstaltung sehr schnell inÂdiÂviÂduÂeÌ£ll [-vi'duÉl] anpassen konnten. 

_Sonnig wars nicht.
Geregnet hats nicht.
Trocken wars nicht richtig.
Keinen Dreck gabs nicht.
SchÃ¶n wars trotzdem._

Bis demnÃ¤chst


Achim


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> *.....*
> Bis demnächst
> 
> 
> Achim


 
Samstag oder was?
Oder wann ist demnächst? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (17. Februar 2011)

Ich würd auch mitfahren am Samstag.


----------



## Achim (18. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich nehm das Radd mit auf die Arbeit und bin um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## Murph (19. Februar 2011)

Schön,schön! 

Dann bis später.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dachma (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute nicht fit für euch und fahre nur ein bisschen im Schlangenbader Wald rum. Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Mousy (20. Februar 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nicht fit für euch und fahre nur ein bisschen im Schlangenbader Wald rum. Grüße Dagmar



Ich war auch nicht fit genug wie ich feststellen musste.
Aber so ist mir wenigstens nicht kalt geworden. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (20. Februar 2011)

War doch eine nette Runde "Alpencrosstraining" 
Kalt war mir allerdings auch nicht....ganz im Gegenteil!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (20. Februar 2011)

*Voll_de_WP_Modus_odder_wie_?*

Trails_ennuff_FP_nunner_unn_dess_alles_sooooooo_langsamm_dess_merr_nitt_friehrt.

Merr_sied_sisch.


----------



## Dachma (25. Februar 2011)

Fahrt ihr morgen? Wenn´s nicht regnet, würde ich ja schon gerne.
Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Achim (26. Februar 2011)

*Direkt um Thema*: Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline)  

Ischdrotzdemmnet


----------



## NoTraining (5. März 2011)

Fährt heute wirklich keiner? Ich mag es bei diesem Wetter eigentlich nicht glauben und komme mal um 14:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch nicht allein.

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## dib (5. März 2011)

Alsoichtätkommen....


----------



## jussebel (11. März 2011)

hi, hi fahrt ihr morgen ? ist ein weibliches Wesen auch dabei - Dagmar???
Nach langer Winterpause wirds bestimmt schwer ( bei mir jendefalls), wie sieht den eurer Plan für morgen aus. Hätte schon Lust auf ne schöne Tour ..VG Just/Claudi)


----------



## Murph (11. März 2011)

Würde auch gerne eine Runde drehen.
Ich denke das ich morgen um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz sein werde.
Soll ja schön warm werden......jedenfalls relativ 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SCK (12. März 2011)

Jungs und Juss, der Werner fährt net, da komm ich bei euch mit!? wenns recht ist


----------



## NoTraining (12. März 2011)

Werde auch um 14:00 Uhr dabei sein.

Gruß Clemens


----------



## jussebel (12. März 2011)

ok , ich komme auch. Gruß Claudi(just)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (12. März 2011)

Ein paar Impressionen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/852412]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Murph (13. März 2011)

Schön war´s!
Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Wärme,obwohl stellenweiße hab ich ganz schön geschwitzt.
Ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt. 

Es war alles dabei,technische Defekte,Stürze(ohne nennenswerte Verletzungen!!!!) leider auch ein paar Ausfälle.
Egal alles wird gut. 

Achja
Danke Michael für´s Guiden! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (14. März 2011)

hu hu, du mit dem genius 50 und dem bekannten  Dämpferproblem.( sorry weiß deinen Namen nicht) Hab gleich mal bei dem Händler angerufen und ihm das geschildert . Und siehe da er kannte das Problem . Nun schick ich den Dämpfer zu ihm ( Bike ist von der Schwäb. Alb) und er sendet es zu SCott- 2 Wochen sagt er - und hoffe ich natürlich auch. Also vielen Dank nochmal - hätte ich nie gemerkt Claudi


----------



## rumblestilz (18. März 2011)

Fährt morsche wer odder wie odder was?


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2011)

nö


----------



## Murph (18. März 2011)

ischaaachnett,.....habkoazeit.:kotz:


----------



## Achim (18. März 2011)

De Michel wollt fahrn,  esSilke ewenduell, isch habb kaa zeith


----------



## picard (19. März 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> De Michel wollt fahrn,  esSilke ewenduell, isch habb kaa zeith



Genau, ich möchte heute fahren. Kommt noch jemand zum Biketreff?


Gruß Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (19. März 2011)

Kommt etwas spät, bin jetzt anderweitig (anderrheinseitig) unterwegs. Viel Spass im Taunus-Schlammbammbes! Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (20. März 2011)

Wärt Ihr mal dagewesen, es war sonnig, warm und trocken. Und anstrengend, Sch...winter.


----------



## Achim (24. März 2011)

*Moin* -* Ankündigung* - (Wiederholung)

*BBT goes Bärstadt - Sonnige Runde im Kessel *
 
*Geeignet für BergradfahrerInnen*
Fahrtechnik bis Level 2
Geschwindigkeit Level 2 und weniger - _(weeche demm Friehling)_

_Es geht locker bergauf und locker bergab. _

*Wo geht es lang?*
Schlangenbad, Bärstadt, Hausen und ...

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... funktionierendes Bergrad
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sonnige Laune 
... *Anmeldung im Forum* *erforderlich!*


*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Wann, wo, wie lange?*
... 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... geplante Ankunft am Hafen nach 17.00 Uhr

*Die Wettervorhersage* >(Wetteronline)


----------



## Murph (24. März 2011)

Aaaaaah
Endlich mal wieder eine Ankündigung!

Mit!


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## Volker65 (24. März 2011)

Komme auch mit.
 Gruß Volker


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. März 2011)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (24. März 2011)

Klingt wirklich gut - nur "leider" bin ich in der nördlichen Pfalz unnerwechs. Tut Euch nict weh!
Bis demnäx, Frank


----------



## picard (25. März 2011)

Dann komme ich auch mit!

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (26. März 2011)

ich auch bis später Just


----------



## jussebel (26. März 2011)

Danke Achim für die schöne Tour und sorry das wir schon abgehauen sind.-hatte kein Licht mit uns musste ja noch ein paar kilometerchen fahren 
Gruß Just (Claudia)


----------



## picard (26. März 2011)

Danke an Achim für die schöne Tour. Musste leider früher aussteigen... 
Die Hausener Feuerwehr hatte das Feuer schnell gelöscht. Es waren wohl zwei Kinder die ein Lagerfeuer gemacht hatten (Sie wurden gesehen!) Die Eltern hatten zwischenzeitlich nicht viel weit entfernt Kaminholz gemacht.


----------



## matthias2003 (27. März 2011)

schön wars, leider war ich auch einer der Abhauer! Sorry, aber die Sauna war vorgeheizt und mir wars dann zum Abschluß doch etwas kalt!

Beinhart against Waldbrand:
Ich hoffe der Kreisbrandmeister Picard ist auch noch gut nach Hause gekommen! Hat die Feuerwehr direkt zur Brandstelle gefunden, oder musstest Du noch lange warten?
Sowas gab es bisher ja auch noch nicht, das kommt ins Clubbuch! 
LG
Matthias


----------



## picard (27. März 2011)

Ich habe die Feuerwehr zur Brandstelle gelost und mich noch vom Erfolg der Löschmaßnahmen überzeugt. Nach 10 min. bin ich weiter gefahren.


----------



## Achim (27. März 2011)

*Abhower???*

Volker und ich sind auch angekommen. Abhower - Ich fand das so in Ordnung, die Gesundheit geht vor - _imma schee logger bleibe_ . Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldung und ein schönes Restwochenende.

LG Achim


----------



## Murph (27. März 2011)

Hätt ich doch fast vergessen 

Auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön für´s guiden.
Hat wie immer Spass gemacht!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker65 (27. März 2011)

Nochmals vielen Dank,Achim fürs nach hause fahren.Die vielen Weizen vom Vortag waren doch nicht so gut.(war mir eine Lehre).So platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr.Auch mir hat es wieder Spass gemacht.Auch wenn Ich nur hinterher  Gefahren bin.

        Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2011)

abflug: der rothaarige hatte hunger...

schöne runde, achim!

und die stehzeiten waren kein problem.


----------



## Achim (29. März 2011)




----------



## Achim (1. April 2011)

*Lahdürrlisch, schonn wehje de *



 
*
Samstag, 2. April 2011, 14.00 Uhr*
Sonst Alles wie gehabt. 
Bis dann.


----------



## Murph (1. April 2011)

Geht doch! 
Mit! 

Biss denne
Thomas


----------



## jussebel (1. April 2011)

claro - ich auch  Viele Grüße Just( Claudi)

ps. an alle Frauen - was ist los mit euch - ich brauch Unterstützung ..-)


----------



## fliege1 (1. April 2011)

Melde mich als Gast an, wenn ich mein Bike finde, zuletzt hatte ich es im Keller gesehen!


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2011)

hoffentlich bleibt etwas schlamm über.

so wie es aussieht bin ich auch dabei.

@ruderbock: würde mit dem cx anrollen, kann verstärkung gebrauchen


----------



## f.topp (1. April 2011)

bin auch gerne mit dabei


----------



## Ruderbock (2. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt etwas schlamm über.
> 
> so wie es aussieht bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> @ruderbock: würde mit dem cx anrollen, kann verstärkung gebrauchen



heute FoBi, morgen Geburtstagsfeier der Oma,
echt grausam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoTraining (2. April 2011)

bin heute auch dabei

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## Mr Pogo (2. April 2011)

ich komm heut auch und mach ein wenig Reha.
Grüße,Klaus


----------



## Luzie (2. April 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> ps. an alle Frauen - was ist los mit euch - ich brauch Unterstützung ..-)



Okay, dann komm ich auch mal wieder mit, aber als Belohnung möchte ich Eis ...


----------



## xStefan (2. April 2011)

sodenn...bin auch dabei!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Murph (2. April 2011)

Scheeee war´s! 
Schade das ich leider keine Zeit mehr für´n Eis hatte 
Aber Grill war schon an,Bier gekühlt,Fleisch massig vorhanden.......bis de babba satt war! 

Danke Achim für´s guiden!

gruß Thomas


----------



## Erik66 (3. April 2011)

Tour war gut, Guide war gut, Wetter war gut...was will man(n) mehr;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (3. April 2011)

Danke Achim,

fürs Guiden, das gute Tempo, die schönen Trails, die Fahrtechnikübungen und das Abschlußeis


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2011)

der erste teil war ein gemütlicher mtb ausflug.
achim wie immer entspannt 

nach dem kette umnieten + speiche nachziehen hatte ich noch ein paar trails als tourenabschluss.

mountainbikes sind übrigens - im gegensatz zum abreissen von grünzeug/ästen - umweltverschmutzung.
was eltern ihren kindern teilweise für einen scheiss beibringen...


----------



## Achim (4. April 2011)

Erik66 schrieb:


> Tour war gut, Guide war gut, Wetter war gut...was will man(n) mehr;-)



br & Gran Canaria das kann nur mein Kumpel Maik (MaikTheBike) sein. 
Hat ein bißchen länger gedauert, du weißt schon die grauen Haare und so.



Luzie schrieb:


> Danke Achim,
> fürs Guiden, das gute Tempo, die schönen Trails, die Fahrtechnikübungen und das Abschlußeis



die Fahr... ??? hä??? Vielen Dank für die Bilder vom Sonntag und so ...



a.nienie schrieb:


> der erste teil war ein gemütlicher mtb ausflug.
> achim wie immer entspannt
> 
> nach dem kette umnieten + speiche nachziehen hatte ich noch ein paar trails als tourenabschluss ...



Die Hauptsache ihr (Stefan?) seid heile nach Hause gekommen.





Mehr Bilder


Achim


----------



## Murph (5. April 2011)

Hab ja auch noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Mr Pogo (5. April 2011)

Vielen Dank Achim für's guiden und danke an die netten Mitfahrer, das hat nach diesem sch... Winter richtig gut getan. Gut für den Rücken und gut für die Psyche.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## xStefan (6. April 2011)

Auch vielen Dank fürs guiden!! leider musste ich ja früher aussteigen......hab den weg nach hause aber gefunden....war ja zum Glück nicht weit!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Achim (7. April 2011)

Samstag, 9. April 2011

Se sehm brosiedscher ess letzte sammsdach.

Dabei!!! ))


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2011)

sehr gut, ich hätte da noch eine rechnung an dem großen steinhaufen offen


----------



## jussebel (8. April 2011)

ich auch wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe -

"Se sehm brosiedscher ess letzte sammsdach" --> bitte für die Hessen in Deutsch 

sammdach= samstag
brosiedscher = 100% sicher ???
se sehm = das selbe ???


----------



## Murph (8. April 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> ich auch wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe -
> 
> "Se sehm brosiedscher ess letzte sammsdach" --> bitte für die Hessen in Deutsch
> 
> ...



du ju know "Dinner for One" ? 

Also nochmal für die welche des Rheinhessischen denglisch nicht mächtig sind.
"Das gleiche Prozedere wie letzten Samstag"
oder
einfacher gesagt
Achim fährt 

Ich auch....so Gott oder wer auch immer es zuläßt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (8. April 2011)

Komme auch gerne wieder mit. Dagmar freut sich auch schon, (ganz besonders auf die Fahrtechnikübungen )


----------



## fliege1 (9. April 2011)

Komme auch!
Holger


----------



## Mr Pogo (9. April 2011)

Se sehm wie letzten Samstag?
Klasse! Bin dabei.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Luzie (9. April 2011)

Wenn es so, wie letzten Samstag ist, dann komme ich auch mit...


----------



## jussebel (9. April 2011)

hey ihr alle, war ne schöne Tour wie immer,hat Spaß mit euch gemacht  sorry fürs vor euch hinfallen ---

Achim  Hilfe ich brauch Fahrtechnik !!
Claudi (just)


----------



## Achim (10. April 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> hey ihr alle, war ne schöne Tour wie immer,hat Spaß mit euch gemacht  sorry fürs vor euch hinfallen ---
> 
> Achim  Hilfe ich brauch Fahrtechnik !!
> Claudi (just)



Der erste Schritt ist ja getan. 

LG Achim


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

hat spass gemacht 












ps: bilder?


----------



## Achim (13. April 2011)

Silke hat ein paar Fotos geschickt.  Danke!




_Ganz am Anfang_ 




_Fast am Ende_ 




_Fast ganz am Ende_ 


Bis Samstag


----------



## Murph (13. April 2011)

Ach gugg e mol de Waldi 

Auch mal wieder am Start gewesen ? 
Wieder genesen?
Schön,schön

Gruß Thomas
bis hoffentlich am nächsten WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (13. April 2011)

Ich hab mer gedacht, wenn der Thomas mit fährt dann muß ich da ach mit.
Und dann war er nicht da! Hat´s deine Frau verboten? 
Bis demnächst

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Murph (14. April 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Ich hab mer gedacht, wenn der Thomas mit fährt dann muß ich da ach mit.
> Und dann war er nicht da! Hat´s deine Frau verboten?
> Bis demnächst
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 So in etwa  

Aber übermorgen bin ich wieder am Start.......
vorausgesetzt es findet ein Biketreff statt!


----------



## Achim (14. April 2011)

Samstag, 16.04.2011, 14.00 Uhr 

Ei logisch!


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2011)

*i*Logisch


----------



## jussebel (14. April 2011)

ich leider erst wieder Ende April ( habe am Samstag Geburtstag ..)

Dagmar hast du auch ein paar schöne Bilder??

LG Just/Claudi

PS. Viel Spaß an alle und machts mir nicht nach ( das mit dem Hinfallen von 2cm Höhenunterschied ..-)


----------



## Murph (15. April 2011)

Logisch?
Logisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speesu (15. April 2011)

Bonsai und ich sind auch dabei 

Gruß Susi


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2011)

hier die bilder von dagmar

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39185


----------



## Volker65 (15. April 2011)

Bin dabei  

 Gruß Volker


----------



## Dachma (15. April 2011)

Das sind ja tolle Bilder, wo kommen die denn her? 
Danke Andi, fürs einladen. Ich werd´mich mal damit befassen, demnächst.

Hiermit melde ich mich auch für morgen zum Radeln an!
LG Dagmar


----------



## jussebel (15. April 2011)

danke für die schönen Bilder ( ausser das mit dem erschreckten Gesichtsausdruck ..-)

schade das ich morgen nicht dabei sein kann- 

Claudi


----------



## fliege1 (15. April 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Mr Pogo (16. April 2011)

Komme auch wieder mit. Und schöne Geburtstagsgrüße an Claudi.
Bis nachher,
Klaus


----------



## luxi06 (16. April 2011)

Hallo
Komme auch mal wieder vorbei.

Gruß mike


----------



## Murph (16. April 2011)

Danke Achim für die,wie immer schöne Tour. 

Es nächst mal bitte etwas wärmeres Wetter bestellen ja? 

Gruß Thomas

Achja,fast vergessen

Auf diesem Weg alles Gute Claudia


----------



## jussebel (17. April 2011)

danke, danke für die netten Wünsche
VG Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (17. April 2011)

Danke Achim, 

für die schöne Tour und das es trotz der großen Guppe keine Pleiten, Pech und Pannen gab... 

Schöne Ostern euch allen...


----------



## Achim (18. April 2011)

Wie immer waren ALLE gut druff. 




_An der Salzquelle (Die Bilder hat Silke eingefangen)_ Doanke.




_Eins geht noch_

Den einen oder anderen Trail soll's auch gegeben haben. 



Bis denne.
Achim


----------



## Achim (20. April 2011)

*Der Samstag* - zwischen Karfreitag und Ostersonntag - *14.00 Uhr*, am *Parkplatz Kleinaustraße*.

*Das Thema*
Biketrefflich und beinhart unterwegs zur *HZ* 
_(irgendso ein Werkzeug benannt nach einer Großstadt im Rheingau). _Ein, zwei lustige Trails für die Abwechslung - versprochen. *
*
*Und sonst*
Der Parkplatz 
Das Wetter 
Der 1. Eintrag*

Bis dann*
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (20. April 2011)

Bin am Samstag wieder dabei.
 Gruß Volker


----------



## Murph (21. April 2011)

Ich?
Mit!


----------



## Foxman (21. April 2011)

Findet die Tour auch am Ostersamstag statt?

Grüße


----------



## rumblestilz (21. April 2011)

Foxman schrieb:


> Findet die Tour auch am Ostersamstag statt?
> 
> Grüße



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...  Guckemol weiter unten!
Anyway, isch tät dann auch mal wieder mit kommen. Und Marcello (el diavolo del trail) bring isch auch mit.
Frank


----------



## Achim (22. April 2011)

Foxman schrieb:


> Findet die Tour auch am Ostersamstag statt?
> 
> Grüße



Wenn Ostersamstag - *Der Samstag* - zwischen Karfreitag und Ostersonntag - ist, dann *JA*.


----------



## Achim (22. April 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...  Guckemol weiter unten!
> Anyway, isch tät dann auch mal wieder mit kommen. Und Marcello (el diavolo del trail) bring isch auch mit.
> Frank



Frank? (werbistenduvomtrail-mischgipsaachnoch) 
Nach Hatschihalleffomma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (23. April 2011)

Ich freu mich auch wieder aufs bergfahren bei Sonnenschein 
Bis gleich,
Klaus


----------



## Waldi76 (23. April 2011)

Ich bin ach dabei.
Ich werd es Schlußlicht mache.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Achim (23. April 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Ich bin ach dabei.
> Ich werd es Schlußlicht mache.
> 
> Gruß Andreas




Ich auch


----------



## rumblestilz (23. April 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Ich auch



Naa, isch! Frauen, Kinder und Rumblestilz zuletzt!


----------



## hillfreak (23. April 2011)

Hallo Achim,
auch ich möchte heute gerne dabei sein.
Bis nachher,
Frank II


----------



## Fjellkatt (23. April 2011)

Ich bin heute auch dabei! Bis gleich!

Ansgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (23. April 2011)

Ja, gut!


----------



## rumblestilz (23. April 2011)

Super schöne Tour heute! Gewohntes Hinterher-Hecheln berschuff, klasse Trails berschabb. Danke Michael!
Frank


----------



## Darkwing (23. April 2011)

Das war spitze!  Danke an Michael und die Mitfahrer.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Fjellkatt (24. April 2011)

Dank an Achim und Michael für die schöne Tour. Hier sind ein paar schöne Bilder für Euch, aufgenommen direkt vor der Gruppenteilung.


----------



## Fjellkatt (24. April 2011)

Ihr findet alle acht Bilder von gestern in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß

Ansgar


----------



## Mr Pogo (24. April 2011)

Dank an allen Guides für die mal wieder etwas längere Tour.
Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Murph (24. April 2011)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! 

Achim,ich hoffe Du bist wieder fit?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (24. April 2011)

Auch von mir ein Danke an die zahlreichen Guides.

War die Zange eigentlich schon immer so weit weg ? 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (25. April 2011)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Das hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht. Es war ein sehr harmonische Gruppe, sowohl berghoch als auch bei den Trails.

Gruß Michael


----------



## napsterr (28. April 2011)

*Gibt es am 30.04 eine Tour..??*

Wenn ja würde ich gerne als nicht-mitglied mitfahren.

helm, bike und gute laune hab ich immer mit dabei )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha (29. April 2011)

wenn ihr einen Saarländer mitnehmt, bin ich mit dabei!
bis morgen. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Achim (29. April 2011)

aloha schrieb:


> wenn ihr einen Saarländer mitnehmt, bin ich mit dabei!
> bis morgen.
> 
> Gruß Marc



_Immer diese Saarländer, furchbar, ganzzzzzz furchbar. _

Ich habe gerade mit Michael telefoniert, er wird den Biketreff morgen guiden - ich darf leider noch nicht und wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß. 

LG Achim


----------



## Achim (29. April 2011)

napsterr schrieb:


> *Gibt es am 30.04 eine Tour..??*
> 
> Wenn ja würde ich gerne als nicht-mitglied mitfahren.
> 
> helm, bike und gute laune hab ich immer mit dabei )



Hallo napsterr,

es gibt sogar zwei Touren:

Biketreff Rheingaustraße, 13:30 Uhr (Guide: Werner)
Biketreff Kleinaustraße, 14:00 Uhr (Guide/s: Michael und (bei Bedarf) Frank)

Aber das hast du sicher schon gesehen odder? 

LG Achim


----------



## picard (29. April 2011)

Morgen gibt es eine Tour im lockeren Level 2 Tempo auf die Hohe Wurzel. Also lange berghoch und dann auf Singletrails ins Tal. Rückkehr wird gegen 17:30 Uhr sein, also kann danach noch ein Eis am Hafen gegessen werden!
Treffpunkt wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Schiersteiner Hafen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (29. April 2011)

bin dabei Lg Claudi


----------



## rumblestilz (29. April 2011)

Und ich wünsch viel Spass - bin mich morgen mit Uwe und ein paar anderen Gebück-Veteranen bücken oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Luzie (29. April 2011)

Ja, wenn nach der Rückkehr noch Zeit für ein Eis ist, dann bin ich dabei...

Bis morgen...


----------



## Murph (30. April 2011)

Damit ihr euch nicht verfahrt werd ich euch helfen die Orientierung zu verlieren. 
Bis später 
Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. April 2011)

picard schrieb:


> Also lange berghoch ...
> Gruß Michael


Das klingt doch gut  - bin dabei.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napsterr (30. April 2011)

Na dann bis gleich.... das wetter spielt auch mit )


----------



## Darkwing (30. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Mousy (30. April 2011)

Ich fahre auch ein Stückchen mit. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (30. April 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tour Michael.
Hatten wir ja mal wieder GlÃ¼ck mit dem Wetter. 

GruÃ Thomas

Ãbrigens,das mit so einem Grillzwischenstop sollten wir mal ausdiskutieren 
ist ja nicht fair,so ein Geruch mitten aufá¸¿ Trail


----------



## Monte_Cassino (30. April 2011)

Hi ihr Beinharten Burschen und Burschinnen  
Ich und meine Freundin wären auch gerne mal dabei wir sind ein mega sportliches Päärchen ( falschgeschrieben ich weiß ) wir inlinern auch schon das leben lang und machen jeden anderen Sport zusammen und seit ein paar Monaten haben wir Mountainbiken in unsere Sportarten mit eingeschlossen und es macht mega spaß. Wir wohnen in Rüsselsheim und würden gerne mal mitdüsen bei einem eurer Touren. Geht das einfach so, dass wir uns mal anschließen? Allerdings geht es diese Woche nicht mehr da ich einen Muskelfaserriss im Oberschenkel vom Sturz habe ansonsten aber nächste Woche mega gerne, freue mich auf Antworten.

mfg Marc & Sandra


----------



## Murph (1. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen,antworte aber trotzdem mal. 

Gedächtnisszitat von Achim im ersten post:"Gäste sind jederzeit willkommen"
So oder so ähnlich 
Helm...bla
Bike...bla
usw.usw.

Einfach hier anmelden,da sein,mitfahren,Spass haben 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (1. Mai 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen,antworte aber trotzdem mal.



Nichts anderes erwartet man von Dir. 

War schön gestern, nur dieser BERG am Schluss war gemein.
Da denkt man es ist geschafft und dann sowas. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Achim (1. Mai 2011)

Monte_Cassino schrieb:


> Hi ihr Beinharten Burschen und Burschinnen
> Ich und meine Freundin wären auch gerne mal dabei wir sind ein mega sportliches Päärchen ( falschgeschrieben ich weiß ) wir inlinern auch schon das leben lang und machen jeden anderen Sport zusammen und seit ein paar Monaten haben wir Mountainbiken in unsere Sportarten mit eingeschlossen und es macht mega spaß. Wir wohnen in Rüsselsheim und würden gerne mal mitdüsen bei einem eurer Touren. Geht das einfach so, dass wir uns mal anschließen? Allerdings geht es diese Woche nicht mehr da ich einen Muskelfaserriss im Oberschenkel vom Sturz habe ansonsten aber nächste Woche mega gerne, freue mich auf Antworten.
> 
> mfg Marc & Sandra



Hallo ihr Beiden,
eine Antwort habt ihr ja schon (Danke Murph ) und hier nochmal der Link zum 1. Eintrag. Gäste sind beim MTB-Club Beinhart jederzeit willkommen, das hat Tradition. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (1. Mai 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> Nichts anderes erwartet man von Dir.



Aaaah
Das tut weh


----------



## picard (1. Mai 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> War schön gestern, nur dieser BERG am Schluss war gemein.
> Da denkt man es ist geschafft und dann sowas.



Das war der ausdrückliche Wunsch eines Teilnehmers!

Gruß Michael


----------



## napsterr (2. Mai 2011)

vielen dank auch von mir...
musste leider abbrechen. ich war aber wirklich bei NULL, da ging garnichts mehr.

der weg zurück war aber gut 

der sommer ist ja noch ne weile... irgendwann schaff ich es!!!


----------



## Darkwing (2. Mai 2011)

Mousy schrieb:


> War schön gestern, nur dieser BERG am Schluss war gemein.
> Da denkt man es ist geschafft und dann sowas.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut



Freu Dich doch, dass es nur EINEN Berg gab und den auch ganz am Schluss!  

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour, war mal wieder schön. 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## aloha (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bedanke mich auch für die schöne Tour am Samstag. Wenn ich wieder mal in Ingelheim bin, komme ich gerne wieder vorbei!! 
War doch nett das letzte Hügelchen.... 

Grüße Marc


----------



## picard (5. Mai 2011)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder eine Tour Richtung Schlangenbad und dann weiter in den Rheingau! 
Gefahren werden bei Tempolevel 2 (9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung) etwa 35km bei 700hm. Bitte beachten!
Treffpunkt ist wieder 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. Rückkehr ist nach 17:00 Uhr. Mitfahrer mögen sich hier eintragen. 
Weitere Infos findet Ihr im ersten Beitrag.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (5. Mai 2011)

diesmal der 1. Eintrag von mir
Bin dabei - ist doch immer wieder schön

LG Claudi


----------



## Volker65 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Michael
komme auch mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanstahl (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

sofern ich mein Rad bis morgen wieder fit kriege, würde ich auch gerne als Gast teilnehmen. Ich hoffe, dass die Strecke für ein Hardtail technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Erik66 (7. Mai 2011)

Da simma dabei...
freu mich auf schönes wetter und schöne anstiege!!!!!!
lg e


----------



## fliege1 (7. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## Achim (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leutz,
Michael und ich sind an diesem Samstag zusammen mit vielen anderen Beinharten auf dem Flowtrail und dem Fahrtechnik-Übungsplatz in Stromberg unterwegs. 

*Wie ist da aussieht, na ungefähr so:*

*Flowtrail*



_Photocredits: smubob_

*Übungsplatz*



_Photocredits: smubob_

Um 12.00 Uhr geht es offiziell los, ab 12.30 Uhr steht hier am Übungsplatz der Beinhart-Pavillion mit lecker Kuchen, frischem Kaffee und kalten Getränken (ohne Alk), Beinhart-T-Shirts und ... natürlich mit der supernetten Beinhart-Standbesatzung. Auf und rund um den Platz bieten Sascha, Clemens, Peter, Frank und ich Schnuppereinheiten in Sachen Fahrtechnik an. Zwischendurch besteht die Möglichkeit gemeinsam den Flowtrail zu erkunden. Dazu seid ihr recht herzlich eingeladen. Gäste sind, wie bei allen Beinhart-Veranstaltungen, gerne gesehen. 
*
Was geht?*


Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Begrüßung durch Bürgermeisterin & Co
> ...


 *Der Zeitplan ist noch nicht ganz aktuell!* 

_Wir würden uns freuen euch am Samstag in Stromberg zu sehen._

LG Achim


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2011)

warum Ihr das nicht SO gemacht habt...

viel spass da hinten


----------



## Achim (13. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> warum Ihr das nicht SO gemacht habt...



Ai weil merr Sonndachs in die Kärsch geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wegbeschreibung nach Stromberg 
Nur für die Beinharte Materialanlieferung zum Fahrtechnik-Übungsplatz:
Nicht nach Schindeldorf abbiegen sondern geradeaus, über die L 242, links halten L 240, links abbiegen zur K 45, am Parkplatz 1 vorbei bis zum Rettungspunkt 6012-523, links abbiegen auf Forstweg bis zum Übungsplatz. 

Achim


----------



## Ripman (13. Mai 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Wegbeschreibung nach Stromberg
> Nur für die Beinharte Materialanlieferung zum Fahrtechnik-Übungsplatz:
> Nicht nach Schindeldorf abbiegen sondern geradeaus, über die L 242, links halten L 240, links abbiegen zur K 45, am Parkplatz 1 vorbei bis zum Rettungspunkt 6012-523, links abbiegen auf Forstweg bis zum Übungsplatz.
> 
> Achim



Wo parkt mer dann am Beste, wenn mer zum Schdandpersonal gehehrt??


----------



## Achim (13. Mai 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wo parkt mer dann am Beste, wenn mer zum Schdandpersonal gehehrt??



Uff die Schnelle - P1 unn moins unn obends schaddele odder schlappe 
Ein Vorschlag - Parkplatz Nr. 1, den Rufbus *Ü* benutzen oder die Strecke mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß bewältigen.

In Schindeldorf, im Bereich dieser 180°-Kehre gibt es einen Parkplatz, da steht allerdings so ein rundes Schild mit irgendeinem unverständlichen Zusatz. 

Ich kümmer mich drum und melde mich wieder. 

Achim


----------



## Ripman (13. Mai 2011)

Rotwild und Steppenwolf wären schon dabei. Wir müssen daher gar nicht bis ganz in den Wald mit dem Auto, aber nahe dran wäre doch nicht schlecht 

Please call 0176 24 187 174

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (14. Mai 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Rotwild und Steppenwolf wären schon dabei. Wir müssen daher gar nicht bis ganz in den Wald mit dem Auto, aber nahe dran wäre doch nicht schlecht
> 
> Please call 0176 24 187 174
> 
> ...



Notiert! Bis später 

Achim


----------



## Achim (14. Mai 2011)

Du hast eine Nachricht


----------



## Ripman (14. Mai 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Du hast eine Nachricht



Du auch


----------



## picard (20. Mai 2011)

Am Samstag findet nach der kleinen Pause wieder der Level II - Biketreff statt. Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz an der Kleinaustraße um 14:00 Uhr.

Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei! Frank


----------



## jussebel (20. Mai 2011)

ich auch

VG Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (20. Mai 2011)

Bin doch nicht dabei. Mist!


----------



## T0mas (20. Mai 2011)

hi,

bin neu hier in der Gegend und würd auch mitkommen

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## hillfreak (21. Mai 2011)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei.

Bis nacher
Frank II


----------



## jussebel (21. Mai 2011)

sorry ich muss auch wieder absagen - bis nächsten SA dann

VG Claudi


----------



## Mr Pogo (21. Mai 2011)

Fahre heute auch gern wieder mit.

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## xStefan (21. Mai 2011)

Fahre heute auch mal wieder mit!!

Bis später
Stefan


----------



## Volker65 (21. Mai 2011)

dabei
Gruß Volker


----------



## paulistano (21. Mai 2011)

Servus,
werde mich euch anschließen!
VG u bis später
p


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Michael,
war ne super Tour mit tollen Rampen.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## picard (26. Mai 2011)

Am Samstag gibt es für die Nicht-Gardasee-Fahrer wieder eine Tour. Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz Kleinaustraße um 14:00 Uhr.
Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (27. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ich denke ich werde mal wieder dabei sein 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (27. Mai 2011)

ich auch Gruß Claudia


----------



## Volker65 (27. Mai 2011)

auch dabei.
Gruß Volker


----------



## hillfreak (27. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei !
Grüße Frank II


----------



## luxi06 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
bin als Gast dabei

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mr Pogo (28. Mai 2011)

Die Sonne lacht,
ich komme auch.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## xStefan (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auch wieder dabei!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mr Pogo (4. Juni 2011)

Nanu - wird heute nicht gefahren?
Ist doch so schön warm.
VG,
Klaus


----------



## titanstahl (4. Juni 2011)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Nanu - wird heute nicht gefahren?
> Ist doch so schön warm.
> VG,
> Klaus



Ja schade. Ich wäre gerne wieder als Gastfahrer dabei gewesen, nachdem ich urlaubsbedingt ein paar Wochen aufs Taunusradeln verzichtet habe.

VG und bis zum nächsten Mal, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (4. Juni 2011)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Nanu - wird heute nicht gefahren?
> Ist doch so schön warm.
> VG,
> Klaus



Bei der Hitze radfahren ? 

Das ist doch bestimmt nicht gesund.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Luzie (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da morgen unsere beiden Guides keine Zeit haben , 

wollte ich fragen, wer mit mir auf die Suche nach einem schönen Trail gehen will ?

Treffpunkt 14:00 auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## jussebel (10. Juni 2011)

ja hätte auch Lust - notfalls habe ich noch den Track vom letzen Mal ( Hallgartener Zange) aber ich bin nicht der super geübte GPS Guide.


----------



## Dachma (10. Juni 2011)

Ich komme mit und so ein bisschen kenn ich mich ja auch aus. Wenn ich nicht wieder umfalle wie beim letzten Guiden könnt´s was werden.
LG Dagmar


----------



## Adra (10. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Volker65 (10. Juni 2011)

auch mit
LG Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja schon so gespannt auf den neuen Trail denn Silke uns zeigen will.
Ich bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas

@ Volker: hast Du Dein neues Rad schon?


----------



## Achim (11. Juni 2011)

Grüße


----------



## Murph (11. Juni 2011)

Na dann werd ich doch auch mal mitkommen.
Bis später 

thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (11. Juni 2011)

Bin bei der Trailsuche auch dabei.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## lux33 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich schließe mich auch gerne an.
Bis später.
Lucas


----------



## Littlejohn (11. Juni 2011)

Komme auch mit

Jochen


----------



## fliege1 (11. Juni 2011)

Komme auch!

Holger


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## Darkwing (11. Juni 2011)

Auch dabei!

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Luzie (11. Juni 2011)

Soo, ich bin gut zu Hause angekommen, das Eis war lecker...

Sorry, das ich euch aufgehalten habe    ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch eine schöne Tour...

Danke für eure Fürsorge  

Ich wünsche euch schöne Pfingsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. Juni 2011)

Schön war`s.

Danke an Dagmar für`s Guiden und bis die Tage


----------



## Adra (11. Juni 2011)

Silke, schön zu hören, dass es dir gut geht. Wir haben dich beim Eis essen vermisst, dachten wir würden dich noch antreffen


Danke an Dagmar für eine sehr trailige, schöne Tour.


----------



## Murph (13. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches dankeschön, war eine schöne Runde mit netten Leuten!

Dagmar, super geguidet (heißt das so?)

Gruss Thomas

Ich vergaßie Reperaturpause.
Mit Anweißungen der Damen ;-D.........................iss gar nicht wahr :-D


----------



## huberghr (14. Juni 2011)

Das schaut ja klasse aus was ihr da so an Touren auf die Beine stellt .
Ich bin nächsten Samstag (19.6.2011)  auch mal dabei!!
Als ewiger "Allein-Fahrer" freu ich mich mal richtig drauf in einer Gruppe von Gleichgesinnten zu fahren.

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## hillfreak (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Silke,
schön zu erfahren, dass das Eis lecker war und Du gut zu Hause angekommen bist. Dann kann ja die nächste Tour kommen!

Hallo Dagmar,
vielen Dank für die flowig-schöne Tour.

Hallo Eric,
vielen Dank für Deine fachkundige Mithilfe in Sachen Reifenwechsel!
Dass dies sogar schon im Netz dokumentiert ist.....

Bis bald, bis nächsten Samstag
 Frank II


----------



## picard (17. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter soll morgen etwas schlechter werden, aber ich möchte trotzden wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr eine Tour anbieten. Bitte hier im Forum anmelden, damit ich weiss ob jemand zum Treffpunkt Kleinaustraße kommt.

Näheres zum Biketreff ist im ersten Beitrag zu finden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (17. Juni 2011)

ei da bin ich doch dabei 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## huberghr (17. Juni 2011)

ja , wiegesagt , ich bin als "neuer" in der gruppe dabei.

gruss
gerd


----------



## Adra (17. Juni 2011)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, aber nur, wenn es hier beim losfahren nicht regnet...


----------



## titanstahl (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da es beim ersten Mal so schön war, möchte ich erneut als Gast mitradeln.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juni 2011)

hi,  ich würde auch gerne kommen! 

Wobei es auch nicht ab dem Startpunkt stark regnen sollte!

gruß

andreas


----------



## Mr Pogo (18. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Der Regen zieht drumrum.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## fliege1 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche es mal.
Holger


----------



## Darkwing (18. Juni 2011)

Schönes Wetter, ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (18. Juni 2011)

Leider schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht. Das nächste Mal dann.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## huberghr (18. Juni 2011)

schöne tour heute !
war alles dabei , regen , sonnenschein , wind , schaltaugenbruch , plattfuss und ein hundebiss!
klasse , bin in 14 tagen höchstwahrscheinlich wieder dabei!

gruss
gerd


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juni 2011)

Danke auch nochmal! Der Regen war das beste 

Ich hätte nur einen Wunsch ....das nächste mal vllt ne technisch schwierigere Abfahrt 


Gruß


----------



## picard (18. Juni 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur einen Wunsch ....das nächste mal vllt ne technisch schwierigere Abfahrt



Ich habe den geplanten Trail aufgrund des Wetters und der Zeit ausgelassen. Ausserdem gibt es hier in der Gegend keine wirklich technisch schwierige Abfahrten (alles max. S1-S2) Diese sind eher am Feldberg zu finden.


----------



## titanstahl (18. Juni 2011)

Mir hat`s auch Schpass gemacht und ich bin demnächst gerne wieder dabei.

Christian 

Ach übrigens: Schaltauge sei wachsam


----------



## Darkwing (18. Juni 2011)

War 'ne schöne Tour ohne allzuviel sinnlose Radfahrerei . Dafür ein Fahrrad mitten im Wald komplett überholt, einen apokalyptischen Schauer überstanden und ein Sprichwort eindeutig bewiesen ("Den Letzten beißen die Hunde", ich hoffe, das mit dem Schaum vor dem Mund hat sich wieder gegeben ). 
Danke an den Guide Michael, bis zum nächsten mal
Matthias


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Murph (19. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal ein Dankeschön an Michael für´s guiden.

Ansonsten...
bis nächstes Wochenende! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (19. Juni 2011)

War wirklich eine recht abwechslungsreiche Tour ohne 





> allzuviel sinnlose Radfahrerei ....("Den Letzten beißen die Hunde", ich hoffe, das mit dem Schaum vor dem Mund hat sich wieder gegeben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Der Schaum kam wohl doch eher von dem einem steilen Anstieg - hoffe ich jedenfalls. 
Danke Michael fürs Guiden in allen Disziplinen. (Tour, Technik, Hundebissversorgung)
Bis zun nächsten Mal,
Klaus


----------



## jussebel (22. Juni 2011)

Gibts  morgen evt. auch ne Runde ? Wetter soll ja einigermassen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (23. Juni 2011)

Offiziell gibt es keine Tour aber bei Interesse ab 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.

Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (23. Juni 2011)

Stimmt ja gar nicht. Hier gibt es was: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529893

gleicher Treffpunkt!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

wird heute gefahren??? :-(


----------



## odu (24. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand ob Samstag (also morgen) gefahren wird?

Grüßle


----------



## picard (24. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter ist für morgen nicht so gut angekündigt. Ich werde mich morgen früh hier nochmal melden, ob eine Tour stattfindet.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Erik66 (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin dabei....egal welches Wetter!!!!!
LG E


----------



## titanstahl (25. Juni 2011)

Ich würde als Gast auch auf jeden Fall teilnehmen, denn es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Sommerreifen 

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## picard (25. Juni 2011)

Also dann um 14:00 Uhr eine kurze Runde. Regenzeug nicht vergessen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (25. Juni 2011)

Dann werde ich wohl auch antreten......müssen 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (25. Juni 2011)

Hi @ll,

also hier bei mir (Flörsheim) regenet es nun seit ca 1,5 Std. 
Es sieht auch nicht nach Besserung aus. Alle Wetterfrösche zeigen es an!  

Melde mich ab....   

Für die die fahren, viele Spaß

Grüßle


----------



## Murph (26. Juni 2011)

Schön war´s.......schön nass 
Egal!
War nicht schlecht,danke an Michael für´s guiden und das auslassen der ganz tiefen Pfützen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (27. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter war doch gar nicht so schlecht und kalt war es bestimmt auch keinen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Achim (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz,
ich hatte eigentlich vor morgen zu guiden, leider muss ich absagen, weil ich mir den linken Vorderlauf geprellt habe. Sorry. 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (1. Juli 2011)

Schade      da gehts dir wie mir .... Aber ich wenigstens unter geringem schmerz biken 
Gibts denn ein guide Ersatz ? Gruß


----------



## Achim (1. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Schade      da gehts dir wie mir .... Aber ich wenigstens unter geringem schmerz biken
> Gibts denn ein guide Ersatz ? Gruß



Wird gerad geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huberghr (1. Juli 2011)

hey....
bin die woche auch 3 mal auf die fresse gefallen beim biken , lach......
bin aber morgen auf jeden fall dabei ab 14 uhr. 
wenn sich kein guide findet , dann lass uns ohne fahren. 
wir werden schon irgendwas auf die beine stellen , oder??

gruss
gerd


----------



## picard (1. Juli 2011)

Morgen wie gewohnt ab 14:00 am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße!

Gruß Michael

An alle Gäste: Bitte den ersten Beitrag mit der Biketreff-Beschreibung lesen!


----------



## jussebel (1. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei
Gruß Claudi


----------



## Volker65 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Michael
Komme mit,  aber ich habe erst um 14.30 Uhr Feierabend . Könnt ihr wenn es bei mir bis 14.00 Uhr zeitlich nicht hinhaut,  so 5-10 Minuten auf mich warten, das wäre nett von euch. Gruß Volker
P.s Meine Handynummer ist 017640396515 habe Morgen Frühschicht.


----------



## picard (1. Juli 2011)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> Komme mit,  aber ich habe erst um *14.30 Uhr* Feierabend .



???


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (1. Juli 2011)

Bin auch da  aber fahrt ihr nich schon immer ab 10.30 h ? Warum so spät


----------



## Darkwing (1. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Luzie (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Michael,

ich brauche noch ne Trainingseinheit , bin dabei...

bis morgen...


----------



## Waldi76 (1. Juli 2011)

So einen tollen Job hätte ich auch gerne. Um 14:30 Feierabend aber um 14:00 bis 14:10 beim Biketreff.

Ich habe morgen ganz frei und werde mich dieser Selbshilfegruppe anschliessen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## fliege1 (2. Juli 2011)

Sonne scheint bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (2. Juli 2011)

Müsste heute auch zu meiner Selbsthilfegruppe, fahre aber lieber bei euch mit.


----------



## Murph (2. Juli 2011)

Selbsthilfegruppe?
Sinnlose Freizeit "sinnvoll" (was mach ich eigentlich hier?)verbringen?
Da bin ich doch dabei!

Bis später
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (3. Juli 2011)

Riesen großes Dankeschön an den guide heute! Die tour war ziemlich gut! Freu mich auf die nächste 
Vor allem die trials


----------



## huberghr (3. Juli 2011)

ja , war ne richtig tolle tour , auch ein paar schöne steile wege bergauf!! alpentraining!!
die trials waren wirklich das sprichwörtliche salz in der suppe. 
nächsten samstag bin ich gerne wieder dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

bin mal auf die tracks gespannt um zu schauen wo wir überhaupt waren , lol.

gruss
gerd


----------



## jussebel (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Michael, ja vielen Dank war wiedre mal ne schöne Tour. Also er den Track möchte und auch noch einen von dre Hallgartener Zange - Sendet mir eure Email.
@ Silke ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deiner A-Überquerung

 Claudi


----------



## Luzie (3. Juli 2011)

Danke Michael, 

für die tolle Trainingseinheit, in der Gruppe macht sowas einfach mehr Spass... 

@ Claudi: Danke für die Wünsche 

Bis demnächst mal wieder...


----------



## Murph (3. Juli 2011)

Möcht mich auch noch anschließen beim Bedanken.
War ne schöne (Tor)Tour.

Achj,wegen dem Track von gestern,hier hab ich ihn mal abgelegt.


----------



## huberghr (3. Juli 2011)

Hab die beiden Touren ,bei denen ich mitgefahren mal online gestellt.
Hier :http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.huberghr.html

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## picard (7. Juli 2011)

Schön, dass es Euch am letzten Wochenende gefallen hat!
Das nächste steht schon wieder bevor, also wieder um 14:00 Uhr in Schierstein, diesmal ist der Treffpunkt hinter der Ampel an der Bushaltestelle in der Neckarstraße! 
Achtung es ist Hafenfest!

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Juli 2011)

Gibts dazu vllt ein google maps Eintrag bitte .


----------



## picard (7. Juli 2011)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.044904,8.1924&spn=0.00489 9,0.012467&z=17&iwloc=A

jetzt funktioniert der Link hoffentlich.


----------



## huberghr (7. Juli 2011)

bin wieder dabei....

gruss
gerd


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. Juli 2011)

okay also nur die straße bissel weiter hoch fahren ;-) bekomm ich hin :-D  


also bin looogisch auch wieder dabei ;-)

greetz


----------



## titanstahl (9. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte heute gastweise wieder mitfahren.

Sportliche Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Mr Pogo (9. Juli 2011)

komm heut auch mal wieder mit.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (9. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## huberghr (9. Juli 2011)

hey...

danke für die geile tour!! hat richtig spass gemacht.
bin in 3 wochen ,falls ich meinen alpX überlebt habe ;-)  wieder dabei !

hier der link zum heutigen track , den ich aufgezeichnet habe :
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84069.html

gruss
gerd


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. Juli 2011)

Danke nochmal ...für das guiden!


----------



## Mr Pogo (10. Juli 2011)

Ein Dank an den Guide und den netten Leuten für die schöne Tour.
Viel Spass bei Deinem Alpx Gerd.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Murph (10. Juli 2011)

Ja,war eine schöne Tour,nette Leute inklusive.
Bis nächsten Samstag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (15. Juli 2011)

*Samstag, 16. Juli 2011*

wie gewohnt ab 14:00 am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße!

Plan: Gemütliche Runde Chausseehaus, Schläferskopf ...


Gruß 
Achim

Beschreibung, Teilnahmebedingungen und Hinweis für Gäste: Bitte hier lesen!


----------



## jussebel (15. Juli 2011)

ok bin dabei
VG Claudi


----------



## Murph (15. Juli 2011)

AHA  ,der Achim 

Schön das Du mal wieder guidest (????? komisches Wort) oder einfacher:vorne weg fährst! 

Da bin ich doch dabei!
Bis morrsche
Gruß Thomas


----------



## f.topp (15. Juli 2011)

hört sich gut an... komme auch gerne mit.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanstahl (16. Juli 2011)

Schönen Guten Morgen,

ich möchte gerne wieder die Möglichkeit des Gastfahrens in Anspruch nehmen.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Mr Pogo (16. Juli 2011)

Super Achim,
dann haben wir ja trotz Schlangenfest einen der vorne weg fährt.
Freue mich auf nachher umsomehr da ich auch offiziell wieder darf.

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. Juli 2011)

Thanks ...für die Tour heute !!!

und gute Besserung dem verletzten Invaliden !! :-D 


Ich hätte gerne die Tour heute ....gerne als gpx datei ....falls die mir jemand geben könnte oder wie das letzte mal hier posten würde ...wäre toll!

mein navi hat ungemerkt nach paar metern den geist aufgegeben :-(

Außerdem habe ich heute ja einiges an Videomaterial gesammelt.... und nach der ersten Durchsicht ... sind wohl brauchbare Aufnahmen dabei!!

Ich werds bissel zurecht basteln, dann hochladen...und den Link dann hier posten!

gruß

ps. viel spaß den beinharten die in kürze die "sondertour" machen nach frankreich!


----------



## jussebel (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Goldener reiter. schick mir einafch ne email dann schick ich den den Track. VG Just Claudia (jussebel)


----------



## Mr Pogo (17. Juli 2011)

Schöne Tour gestern und Danke Achim für's Löchersuchen, da wäre ich am ersten Tag wo ich wieder darf sehr ungern reingefahren. Und heut ist ja das beste Wetter zum wundenlecken. 
Mit vielen Besserungsgrüßen,
Klaus


----------



## Achim (17. Juli 2011)

Man merkt halt doch, daß man wieder ein Jahr äter ist.  
Die Sosse auf dem Knie sah doch aus wie Brombeereis. 
@Jürgen 
hat mich SLO erinnert, nur die Kneipe war zu weit weg. 
Bis demnächst

Achim


----------



## Murph (17. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön für´s guiden 
Hat wie immer mächtig Spass gemacht,schöne Trails ,top Wetter,lecker Eis....was will man(n) mehr?

Übrigens,Silke hat mich gestern auf dem nach Hauseweg angerufen....
Diesmal hat´s mit dem Alpencross bei ihr verletzungsfrei geklappt!!!

Bis in 14 Tagen,falls ich die Vogesen überlebe 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## f.topp (17. Juli 2011)

Coole Runde, Achim u. gute Besserung...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich heute ja einiges an Videomaterial gesammelt.... und nach der ersten Durchsicht ... sind wohl brauchbare Aufnahmen dabei!!
> 
> Ich werds bissel zurecht basteln, dann hochladen...und den Link dann hier posten!
> 
> ...



Hier der LINK zum Video: Trail Schläferskopf!

http://youtu.be/CZV2In25Beo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. Juli 2011)

Was ziehmlich cool wäre,wenn man den Video mir einem Track verlinken könnte.
Also quasi in einem zweiten Fenster sehen würde wo die Aufnahme enstanden ist.

Los mach mal!  

Btw,hast Du von Claudia den Track bekommen?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juli 2011)

Dazu kann ich dir kurz und schmerzlos sagen nööö!


----------



## Murph (19. Juli 2011)

Na dann nimm  dies!!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Juli 2011)

Da hast du nich nicht verstanden.... Ich hab dem Track  
Aber nö das ich das ins Video einbaue!


----------



## Murph (20. Juli 2011)

Ah
OK


----------



## picard (22. Juli 2011)

Obwohl für morgen Mittag kein besnders gutes Wetter angekündigt ist findet wieder der 14.00 Uhr Biketreff statt. Es gibt eine nette Runde durch das Rheingau-Gebirge. Bei wenig Regen werden wir auch den einen oder anderen Trail fahren.

Gruß Michael

p.s. Regenjacke besser einpacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei...

Im Regen fahren, hab ich letzte Woche geübt


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei wenn es eine halbe stunde vor Start nicht schifft wie aus Eimern.
Gruß


----------



## Murph (22. Juli 2011)

Da unser geplantes Vogesenwochenende leider ausfällt  muß ich doch auch mitkommen....irgendwie abreagieren!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (22. Juli 2011)

wie die Vogesen fallen aus , da ist ja echt schade ... ( vermute wegen dem Wetter) aber dann habe ich ja evt. irgendwann doch ne Chance mitzukommen wenns wiederholt wird .... hi.


----------



## titanstahl (23. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,
auch ich möchte selbst in Anbetracht suboptimaler Bedingungen nicht darauf verzichten wieder als Gast teilnehmen zu dürfen. 

Noch scheint die Sonne...

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. Juli 2011)

Gibt es was schöneres als bei wenig Regen den einen oder anderen Trail zu fahren?
Bin dabei.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Volker65 (23. Juli 2011)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß heute.
Da die Vogesen ausgefallen sind,habe ich auch keinen Urlaub genommen,und muss heute Mittag leider Arbeiten.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Mr Pogo (24. Juli 2011)

Hat gestern sehr viel Spass gemacht und wir haben das beste Wetter gehabt das es gibt - zumindest im Vergleich zu heute. (@Andeas da gibt es rein gar nichts zu mekkern)
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Murph (24. Juli 2011)

Rischdiiiiiesch 
Gutes Wetter,schöne Trails,gute gruppe,was will man mehr?
Danke an Michael für´s guiden,diesmal ohne Verletzte und ohne größere technische Defekte.
Der verlorene Sattel zählt nicht 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Luzie (24. Juli 2011)

Vor dem Start...




... und bei der Belohnung 





Danke Michael, 

für den schönen Trail bergauf und die vielen Trails bergab, es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht 

@ Murph: Danke für den Tip, wie du siehst, hab ich es mit den Fotos geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (24. Juli 2011)

Ist wiedermal alles super gewesen. Super Strecke Super Wetter Super Leute Super Eis.

@ Mr. Pogo: Nörgeln und Meckern ist normalerweise mein Part. Hab Dich nur zurecht gestutzt weil Du schneller warst.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

erstmal DankeschÃ¶n an den Guide fÃ¼r die Tour! Hat ja alles gepasst! 

AuÃerdem habe ich ja wie ihr wisst wieder ein paar Bildaufnahmen gemacht die ich euch nicht vorenthalten mÃ¶chte:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5pt-tphML8"]âªGoPro HD Hero Wiesbaden (Germany) Taunus "Steinener Tisch" Trailâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Beschwerde an Mr. Pogo:  Du warst mir definitiv zu schnell^^ :-D

Danke Andreas fÃ¼r die Emotionale UnterstÃ¼tzung beim Uphill....! Hatte ja zwischenzeitlich extrem Kreislauf.. ;-) 


Ps. Bitte auf den Schluss des Videos achten .... hab den Fall des Sattels schÃ¶n auf Bild 

greetz


----------



## picard (25. Juli 2011)

Nicht das jemand denkt wir wären nur zur Eisdiele gefahren. Es lagen 35km und 700hm dazwischen. Danke Silke für die Bilder!
Schönes Video, aber das nächste Mal muss meinen Sattel mal richtig fest schrauben 

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal

Michael


----------



## grosser (29. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> erstmal DankeschÃ¶n an den Guide fÃ¼r die Tour! Hat ja alles gepasst!
> 
> ...



SchÃ¶ne Tour und Video!
Einige TeilstÃ¼cke der Tour sind mir unbekannt.
Hat jemand den Track, dann kÃ¶nnte ich die Tour mal nach fahren.

GruÃ
Dieter


----------



## huberghr (29. Juli 2011)

hey....
wie schauts aus morgen um 14uhr?
findet ne tour statt??

gruss
gerd


----------



## picard (29. Juli 2011)

Am Samstag, Treffpunkt Kleinaustraße - Tour ab 14:00 Uhr. 

Gruß Michael

p.s. Gäste bitte hier anmelden und Ausschreibung in Beitrag 1 beachten!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (29. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei !!!

gruß andreas


----------



## huberghr (29. Juli 2011)

bin dabei!
gruss
gerd


----------



## Dachma (29. Juli 2011)

Ich komm auch mit.
Dagmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesterhead7500 (29. Juli 2011)

würd auch gern mitfahrn ! bin allerdings dann als Gast unterwegs


----------



## Murph (29. Juli 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Schöne Tour und Video!
> Einige Teilstücke der Tour sind mir unbekannt.
> Hat jemand den Track, dann könnte ich die Tour mal nach fahren.
> 
> ...


schittebön



picard schrieb:


> Am Samstag, Treffpunkt Kleinaustraße - Tour ab 14:00 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Michael
> 
> p.s. Gäste bitte hier anmelden und Ausschreibung in Beitrag 1 beachten!


Mit


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Juli 2011)

Zur feier des Tages melde ich mich mal an. 

Bin dabei. Ich freu mich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. Juli 2011)

Bevor der Winter hereinbricht komme ich auch noch schnell mit.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Luzie (30. Juli 2011)

Na gut, dann komm ich auch noch mit...

Bis gleich


----------



## Ralle-WI (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
da ich soeben unerwartet frei bekommen habe , würde ich mich gerne als Gastfahrer anmelden.
Bis gleich!
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (30. Juli 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> schittebön
> 
> 
> Mit



schankedön!


----------



## mbonsai (30. Juli 2011)

Danke Michael fuer eine schoene Tour durch die Natur, auch wenn sie die Kondition ein bissel gefordert hat 

@ Waldi - noch gut nach Hause gekommen oder musstest Du schieben?
@ jesterhead7500 - den Weg noch gut gefunden?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja war ja wieder mal ganz toll. Hab mir ein winziges Stöckchen gefangen. 5 Speichen abgerissen und eine verdengelt. Hab nach Walluf geschoben. Ich hatte etwas angst mir die Felge zu demolieren. Ein Freund hat mich dann mit Kaffee versorgt und mich nach Hause gefahren. Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein paar geile rote Nippel und einige passende Speichen im Keller liegen. 
Ich habe das Rad schon wieder heile gemacht. 
So ein paar Ersatzteile im Keller kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe wieder mal bewiesen das ich der Vernichter bin.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

@ Waldi ...Su bist aber auch ne arme sau  hatten auch heute wieder einen platten zu versorgen....! Aber du hast ja dein bike wieder heile gemacht  und lustige Farben


----------



## Murph (31. Juli 2011)

@Waldi

Tse,tse,tse
Was Du so alles im Keller hast...rote Nippel und so 

Michael,danke für die Tour!


----------



## Luzie (31. Juli 2011)

Danke Michael, 

für die schöne Tour, die netten Steigungen und das angenehme Tempo 

@ Murph: Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen...


----------



## Murph (1. August 2011)

Hehe


----------



## huberghr (1. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour am Samstag! 
Vor allem für das prompte Aushelfen mit dem Fahrradschlauch!

Bis nächsten Samstag.
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## picard (3. August 2011)

Schön, das es Euch gefallen hat. Durch die nichtgeplanten Pausen waren wir etwas später zurück am Hafen.

@ Waldi: Gut zu hören, dass dein Rad wieder läuft, leider habe ich vorne deinen Ausfall nicht mitbekommen. 

@Bonsai: Danke, dass Du die Truppe hinten zusammen gehalten hast. War bei der großen Gruppe auch notwendig. 

Gruß an alle 
Michael


----------



## Mr Pogo (5. August 2011)

Es ist zwar noch keine Ankündigung für morgen da, aber leider kann ich die nächsten zwei Mal sowieso nicht. 
Dafür noch ein spätes Dankeschön an Michael für letzten Samstag.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (5. August 2011)

Hallo wird Morgen nicht gefahren.kurze info wäre schön. Gruß Volker 65


----------



## mbonsai (5. August 2011)

Hi,

wir sind morgen auf jedenfall nicht da.

Susi und Bonsai


----------



## Murph (6. August 2011)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Hallo wird Morgen nicht gefahren.kurze info wäre schön. Gruß Volker 65



Wir könnten uns ja auf jeden Fall mal treffen.
Irgendwelche Wege werden wir schon finden! 

Sag nochmal bescheid,weil alleine hab ich auch keine Lust. 

gruß Thomas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. August 2011)

Ich komme aufjedenfall! Nehme auch mein navi mit. Würde gern die strecke fahren wo der Waldi sein Schaltauge abgerissen hat.

Also 14.00h ? 

Gruß


----------



## Volker65 (6. August 2011)

Ok bin dann um 14:00 da
Gruß Volker


----------



## picard (6. August 2011)

Mein Rad ist zur Zeit beim Bikehändler. Es wohl heute Mittag fertig, dann bin ich auch um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz.

Gruß Michael


----------



## R.Elf. (6. August 2011)

Servus,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich auch 14 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Ciao, Robert


----------



## luxi06 (6. August 2011)

Hallo

bin auch mal wieder dabei
Gruß mike


----------



## Murph (6. August 2011)

Schön,schön.
Dann kommt ja wenigstens jemand. 

Michael,drück drauf! 

Bis um 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (7. August 2011)

Schön war's gestern....schön nass!!! 

Biketreff inklusive Hochdruckreinigung quasi auf dem Trail,hatten wir,glaube ich
,bis jetzt auch noch nicht.

Danke Michael für's um's Gewitter "drumrumfahren"!


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2011)

war jedenfalls eine gute runde 



Murph schrieb:


> ... Danke Michael für's um's Gewitter "drumrumfahren"!


es hätte ja fast geklappt, wenn nicht dauernd jemand anderes die jacke an oder ausgezogen hätte. das nächste mal kollektiv


----------



## picard (8. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es hätte ja fast geklappt, wenn nicht dauernd jemand anderes die jacke an oder ausgezogen hätte. das nächste mal kollektiv


Hatte ja auf der Hohen Wurzel darauf hingewiesen, die Jacken anzuziehen. 

Aber auch ohne die Unterbrechungen hätten wir es nicht trocken zum Hafen geschafft. So nass war ich beim Radfahren schon lange nicht mehr. Aber der Regen ging noch, problematischer fand ich den Wind. Daher wollte ich auch so schnell wie möglich ins Tal. Der umfallende Baum auf dem Weg nach Dotzheim verfehlte uns nur um 50m!

Dann bis zum nächsten Biketreff mit besseren Wetter 

Michael


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

Gude, also danke nochmal fürs guiden!

Hat ja super geklappt mit dem Wetter^^

Hier das Video zum Fahrradausflug :-D 

Regentour mit Hindernissen



a.nienie schrieb:


> war jedenfalls eine gute runde
> 
> 
> es hätte ja fast geklappt, wenn nicht dauernd jemand anderes die jacke an oder ausgezogen hätte. das nächste mal kollektiv



dazu kann ich nur sagen... ich  ziehe meine (regenjacke) dann an wenn es regnet ;-)

Hätte ...wäre ... wenn ... *** und Hätte ...hätte ...fahrradkäääätte ^^

Ich sag nur Operation Plattfuß ;-) da hat das Kollektiv auch gewartet 

nicht weil du es wolltest ..sondern weil wir wie die marines ..keinen mann zurücklassen 

greetz


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> ... Ich sag nur Operation Plattfuß ;-)


hab da schon routine. das dauert kaum länger als die regenjackennummer.


----------



## Murph (8. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Regentour mit Hindernissen



Das war aber auch dunkel auf einmal! 
Ich glaub das nächste mal nehm ich mein Licht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Das war aber auch dunkel auf einmal!
> Ich glaub das nächste mal nehm ich mein Licht mit.



Ja leider ...falls es dir aufgefallen ist,habe ich nach dem ersten Trail ,den 2. Trail rausgeschnitten.da der fast schwarz war ....und im mittleren Teil ist es auch düster  
Zu wenig Licht für die cam! 

Ich musste im Wald kurz die Brille ausziehen ..weil ich nix mehr gesehen habe ^^

Greetz


----------



## Luzie (12. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs, 

wie sieht es aus, wer ist morgen außer Michael und mir um 14.00 am Hafen?


----------



## jussebel (12. August 2011)

habs auf jeden Fall vor, wenns Weinfest nicht zu heftig wird.


----------



## Murph (12. August 2011)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es aus, wer ist morgen außer Michael und mir um 14.00 am Hafen?



Ei ich


----------



## picard (12. August 2011)

Hatte noch nicht gepostet. Morgen wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. August 2011)

Hi,

Wünsche euch morgen gaaanz viel Spaß ;-)

Muss leider bis September aussetzen!

Warum??? Mein Dusselkopf hat ein Dussel!

Siehe hier: Mein Tag aufm Flowtrail

LG Andreas


----------



## picard (12. August 2011)

Oh, dann gute Besserung. Gut das nichts gebrochen ist, hoffentlicht ist der Schaden am Bike nicht zu groß.


----------



## Carvolli (13. August 2011)

Morsche!

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

picard schrieb:


> Oh, dann gute Besserung. Gut das nichts gebrochen ist, hoffentlicht ist der Schaden am Bike nicht zu groß.




Danke Michael! 

Ich muss es noch zum Cycle Planet bringen, aber auf den ersten Blick hat das Vorderrad einen dicken "Achter" drin... mal sehen ob das noch zu retten ist! Und von meiner RS Reverb ist am Sattel der Anschluss zur Hydraulik-Leitung (Fitting) abgerissen. Ob sonst noch was ist wird sich klären.

Hier das Video zu meinem Sturz:

Abfahrt FLowtrail + Sturz

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Carvolli (13. August 2011)

War ne schöne Runde, trotz Matsch und Regen am Ende der Tour!

Danke Michael fürs Guiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (14. August 2011)

Eieiei Andreas,was machst'n du für Sachen?
Wünsche dir natürlich auch gute Besserung!

Michael,danke für die,zumindest für mich,seeeeeehr anstrengende Tour. 
Diesmal hat's mit dem timing besser funktioniert.
Wir waren ja fast trocken zurückgekommen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Luzie (14. August 2011)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die tolle Tour und vor allem, das Michael mich rechtzeitig zurückgeschickt hat, 
ich hatte noch Zeit für ein Eis und bin trocken an meinen Ziel angekommen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (14. August 2011)

Danke Murph :-D  


@ Luzie wie kams dazu? mussteste auf die Stille Treppe :-D

LG


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2011)

auch ein danke von den zwei crossern.


----------



## Achim (18. August 2011)

*Samstag, 20. August 2011*

wie gewohnt ab 14:00 am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße!

*Plan:* Gemütliche Runde Rauenthal, Grüne Bank, Hansenkopf, Hausen ...






Gruß 
Achim

*Beschreibung, Teilnahmebedingungen und Hinweis für Gäste*
Bitte hier lesen!


----------



## jesterhead7500 (18. August 2011)

Juli?


----------



## Achim (18. August 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> Juli?


 August!


----------



## MTB-Olaf (19. August 2011)

Hallo,
Komme morgen mit als Gast.
geht klar oder?
mfg


----------



## rumblestilz (19. August 2011)

Hallo! Ich bin der mit dem grünen Fahrrad und komm morgen auch mal wieder.  Muss ich ein Zelt mitbringen?
Grüsslis, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi2203 (20. August 2011)

Hi, ich komme heute auch mal als Gast vorbei. Natürlich nur wenns OK geht.

Mfg Fabi


----------



## Achim (20. August 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ...  Muss ich ein Zelt mitbringen?...



August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gäste sind immer willkommen!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## huberghr (20. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei falls ich aus der Arbeit heil rauskomme .

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## huberghr (20. August 2011)

muss leider doch absagen,klappt heut net. viel spass euch allen...

gruss
gerd


----------



## Mr Pogo (20. August 2011)

Bin heut auch mal wieder dabei.
Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## hillfreak (20. August 2011)

Hallo Achim,
bin heut´auch mal wieder dabei !
Bis nachher  Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastybaker (20. August 2011)

Hi Achim,

ich schließe mich heute auch mal wieder an. Werde dann mal schauen, wie weit ich komme, bin etwas angeschlagen.... aber bei dem Wetter!!! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## toslson (20. August 2011)

bin als Guest dabei


----------



## Waldi76 (20. August 2011)

Ich werde mich heute auch mit freuden anschliessen.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## nicoleII (20. August 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> *Plan:* Gemütliche Runde


Das hört sich einfach zu verlockend an ... Ich schließe mich also auch mal an. Mal sehen, wie lange ich mit Eurer 'Gemütlichkeit' mithalten kann  ... 
Bis gleich! 
Nicole
_(aber bitte nicht warten!)_


----------



## Fjellkatt (20. August 2011)

Bin heute mit dabei! Freue mich!

Ansgar


----------



## nicoleII (21. August 2011)

Achim, Danke für die schöne Tour mit dem munterem Mix aus aufs und abs! Dazu lauter nette Leute und klasse Wetter - hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern! (Nur die Bratwurstbude unterwegs hat mir zum perfekten Glück gefehlt. )
Bis zur nächsten gemütlichen Runde,
Nicole


----------



## Achim (23. August 2011)

Hallo Nicole

Danke für dein Feedback 

LG Achim


----------



## Dachma (25. August 2011)

Ja, das war wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour letzten Samstag und so waahnsinnig gemütlich, bin direkt als ich nach Hause kam eingeschlafen 

Nächsten Samstag ist Achim unterwegs und Klaus und ich wurden gefragt, ob wir die Tour führen. Also wer Lust hat, wir sind um 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Und dann wird es richtig! gemütlich: keiner darf die Guidine bergauf überholen 

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Achim (25. August 2011)

Danke Mädels 

Ich wünsche für den kommenden Samstag viel Spaß 

LG Achim


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Und dann wird es richtig! gemütlich: keiner darf die *Gardine* bergauf überholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (25. August 2011)

Da simmer dabei das ist prihiiima ......viiiiiva kollonia......
(oder so  )

Will sagen: MIT

Gruß Thomas


----------



## toslson (25. August 2011)

bin dabei,
evtl. klappts ja mit dem foto diesmal besser ;-)



Dachma schrieb:


> Also wer Lust hat, wir sind um 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
> 
> Und dann wird es richtig! gemütlich: keiner darf die Guidine bergauf überholen
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Pogo (27. August 2011)

@Achim





> Danke Mädels


 Danke für die lieben Grüße,
und gemütlich wird es bei dem Wetter sowieso.
Bis nachher,
Klaus


----------



## Murph (27. August 2011)

Muß leider absagen,hab keine Zeit!
Euch viel Spass!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dachma (27. August 2011)

So, dann sag ich jetzt auch ab. Tosl und Klaus sind ja schon groß und finden den Weg alleine.

Ich bin heut´morgen eh schon mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht und glaube dieses Wetter ist dann nicht so gut. Bis nächste Woche!

Klaus sagt er kommt auf jedenfall.

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## picard (1. September 2011)

Nächster Biketreff: Samstag, den 3. Sept., 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.

bisherige Planung ca. 40km 800hm bei Beinhart Ausdauer- und Techniklevel 2. Auf dem Weg zur HZ noch einge Trails mitnehmen und dann über Zangendownhill und Nordwestpassage zum Unkenbaumtrail. 

Bitte hier im Forum anmelden. Auf der Tour gilt absolute Helmpflicht! Gäste können gerne mitfahren, aber bitte die Bedingung im ersten Beitag lesen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2011)

mal gucken. aber die strecke klingt gut.


----------



## rumblestilz (1. September 2011)

Klingt sogar sehr gut! Dabei! Frank


----------



## jussebel (1. September 2011)

ja klingt echt gut, muss aber leider passen - geh fremd - ! nein keine Angst kein anderer MTB Club ..- nächsten Sa wieder. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (1. September 2011)

Mal schauen ob´s diesmal funzt dabei zu sein. 
Ich hoffe es mal!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (2. September 2011)

Bis dann


----------



## rumblestilz (2. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Bis dann



Gehts Kniele denn wieda?


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob´s diesmal funzt dabei zu sein.
> Ich hoffe es mal!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


stell Dich nicht so an. zum aufwärmen locker mit schnitt 20 am main + rhein lang.


----------



## Murph (2. September 2011)

Daran liegt´s nicht!
Kennst Du die Firma "DESDO"? 

machmal des do, mach mal des do


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2011)

das muß liebe sein *stichel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (2. September 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Daran liegt´s nicht!
> Kennst Du die Firma "DESDO"?
> 
> machmal des do, mach mal des do


 
das Leben ist halt hart..) aber DESDO ist geil darf ich nur nicht weitererzählen sonst wird das auch noch gegen mich benutzt.


----------



## Luzie (2. September 2011)

Hallo Michael, 

schön das du wieder da bist... ich bin gespannt auf den Bericht von deinen Alpencross 

Bis morgen...


----------



## Murph (2. September 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> das Leben ist halt hart..) aber DESDO ist geil darf ich nur nicht weitererzählen sonst wird das auch noch gegen mich benutzt.



HA!
Weißt Du eigentlich das die Firma DESDO weiblich ist?????


----------



## rumblestilz (2. September 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> HA!
> Weißt Du eigentlich das die Firma DESDO weiblich ist?????



Genau wie die Firma GEMA ...  seufz!


----------



## Mr Pogo (3. September 2011)

Oh, Michael ist in nach Alpencrossform, dann wird es heute heiß.
Komme aber trotzdem mit,
Klaus


----------



## stonyhow (3. September 2011)

Hy Achim,

ich habe mir gerade ein neues bike geleistet und bin wenn auch begeisterte Fahrerin, doch noch Anfängerin.

Mit Freunden und allein bin ich zwar schon ein paar mal auf der Platte, Schläferskopf und hier im Taunus rumgegurkt, aber ich hätte Lust in einer Gruppe regelmäßig zu üben, um dazu zu lernen.

Habe auf eurer Internetseite auch gesehen, das ihr noch weitere Touren habt. Leider konnte ich aber keinen Kontakt auf der Seite finden und probiere es desshalb hierrüber.

Ich hätte auch Interesse an Fahrteschnikkursen.
Wenn du hier weitere Infos oder Kontakte hättest würde ich diese dankend entgegnnehmen 

Liebe Grüße!
Sabrina


----------



## Achim (3. September 2011)

stonyhow schrieb:


> Hy Achim,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade ein neues bike geleistet und bin wenn auch begeisterte Fahrerin, doch noch Anfängerin.
> 
> ...



Hoi Sabrina,
ich habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt.


LG Achim


----------



## stonyhow (3. September 2011)

Hy Achim,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
habe in mein Postfach und Spamfach für [email protected] geschaut und leider noch nichts bekommen.

Du hast mir doch die Antwort als mail geschickt?
Wenn nicht probiere es bitte nochmal.
Postfach ist auch leer.

Merci,
Sabrina


----------



## Achim (4. September 2011)

*Was ä Hitz* 

Hallo Michael - Danke für's Guiden.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (4. September 2011)

stonyhow schrieb:


> Hy Achim,
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort....



Okay? Und jetzt?



Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Oh, Michael ist in nach Alpencrossform, dann wird es heute heiß....



Hellseher? 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (4. September 2011)

Scheee war´s. 
Aber anstrengend und,sagen wir mal,SOMMERLICH!!! 
Ich glaub die 2 Liter Wasser die ich dabei hatte hab ich einfach raus geschwitzt.

Danke Michael,war eine schöne Tour.
Oder um mir treu zu bleiben:"War s*****e wie immer" 

Gruß Thomas
Man iss mir übel


----------



## Achim (4. September 2011)

@steinus kann es sein, dass? 


Gruß
Achim

Es klapperten die Klapperschlangen - Juppheidi heida
Bis ihre Klappern schlapper klangen - Juppheidi heida.


----------



## Murph (4. September 2011)

Bin zwar nicht angesprochen aber trotzdem:

Nene Achim! 

Das heißt :"Er würgte eine Klapperschlang bis ihre klapper schlapper klang"


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2011)

danke michael.
abwärts war's ein traum


----------



## picard (5. September 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Diesmal endlich mal ohne Verluste und Pannen.
War leider diesmal etwas länger, aber die HZ ist weit weg. 
(44km und 800hm)




a.nienie schrieb:


> abwärts war's ein traum



Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich Dir abwärts was bieten könnte, bisher gab es ja nur die Rampen für deinen Singlespeeder. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2011)

mobbing


----------



## Luzie (5. September 2011)

Hallo Michael, 

auch von mir noch schnell ein Dankeschön für die etwas längere Tour, meinen Bike und mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht 

...bis Samstag


----------



## Volker65 (9. September 2011)

Hallo wird Morgen nicht gefahren. 
Gruß Volker


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2011)

bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (9. September 2011)

bin mal pauschal dabei


----------



## Achim (9. September 2011)

Hallo Leutz,
Michael und ich sind morgen nicht da. 

Für die nicht ganz so Schnellen bietet Jürgen ab 13.30 Uhr eine Tour am Startplatz Rheingaustraße (Unter der Autobahnbrücke) an. 
Die Schnelleren müssten sich selbst organisieren, ist aber sicher kein Problem - odder?

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und würde mich freuen euch Alle beim Beinharten Sommerfest am Sonntag in der Alten Ziegelei zu sehen. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (9. September 2011)

Kommt jemand um 14Uhr. Brauche ein Guide. 
Gruß Volker


----------



## Volker65 (9. September 2011)

Ok.fahre beim Jürgen mit.


----------



## Luzie (9. September 2011)

Ich bin um 14:00 uhr am Treffpunkt, der andere Biketreff ist mir zu früh, das schaff ich morgen nicht 

Also Claudi, dann pack mal dein Navi ein, damit wir einen schönen Weg finden können...

Bis morgen


----------



## jussebel (9. September 2011)

ja mache ich doch glatt habe noch die Tour Chauseehaus und den Weg vo Achim ins Loch gefallen ist ( sorry Achim.-) , Kanzel etc. drauf ca. 28km 700hhm - also wer mag noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huberghr (9. September 2011)

ich meld mich mal unter vorbehalt an. wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
muss das schöne wetter noch mitnehmen..

gruss
gerd


----------



## Mr Pogo (10. September 2011)

Schade ums schöne Wetter - ich kann heut nicht.
Aber euch allen viel Spass und passt auf das Loch auf.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## jussebel (10. September 2011)

hey Silke wie es aussieht sind wir nur zu dritt odre evt. nur zu zweit - du kommst aber oder? Bring mein Navi mit VG Claudi


----------



## DanField (10. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin kein prof. MountainBiker würde aber gerne bei eurer Tour mitmachen.
Kann man noch aufspringen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fjellkatt (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch um 14 Uhr dabei. Ich hoffe mal, dass wir dann ein paar Leute sind. Ein wenig kenne ich mich auch aus. Notfalls könnte ich auch eine Tour mit ein paar schönen Trails guiden, aber lieber wäre es mir, einfach mitzufahren! Bis gleich!


----------



## jussebel (10. September 2011)

schlecht mit links zu schreiben.-)geschrubbt, genäht und verbunden.trinage wegen dem loch kommt morgen rauss 1 woche sportverbot -sniff glück gehabt.leider wird mit "dem sich bedienen lassen" nichts denn ich komme nach hause und mein freund sitz auch mit blauen verband am arm un knie da. ist beim rennradfahren gegen ein auto -schon sehr ironisch- vielen lieben dank euch allen für die tolle versogung und begleitung. war nicht mein plan euch die tour zu vermasseln- vg claudi


----------



## Fjellkatt (10. September 2011)

Hallo Claudia,

zum Glück ist es nicht allzu übel ausgegangen. Hört sich so an, als sei in spätestens zwei, drei Wochen alles wieder in Ordnung. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ein ganz normaler Sturz in den Schlamm so Folgen haben konnte. Ich habe meinen Augen kaum getraut, als ich das viele Blut gesehen habe, das aus Wunde rausgeflossen ist. Ich kannte bisher fast nur Schürfwunden.
Jedenfalls brauchst du dir null komma null Gedanken zu machen, du hättest uns irgendwas vermasselt. Wir sind nur froh, dass bei dir alles wieder in Ordnung kommt. Hoffentlich ist dein Freund in ein paar Wochen auch wieder voll genesen.

Grüße aus Mainz

Ansgar


----------



## Murph (10. September 2011)

Ei Claudia,was machst´n Du für Sachen? 

Anscheinend liegt mal wider ein Fluch auf den Guides 
Ich hoffe es ist nix schlimmes passiert!

Gruß und gute Besserung 
Thomas


----------



## Achim (10. September 2011)

Hallo Glaudi,

auch ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und lass uns am Montag mal telefonieren, falls das mit der linken Hand geht.

LG Achim


----------



## Luzie (11. September 2011)

Hallo Claudia,

danke fürs Guiden und die Tour hast du uns *nicht* vermasselt... 
Die Versorgung ist selbstverständlich, das gehört dazu, wenn Frau mit den Beinharten fährt und nachdem wir uns von dem Schreck erholt hatten, haben wir noch der Hohen Wurzel einen Besuch abgestattet, dank Gerd seinem Navi 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und ganz viel Spass auf Hawai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huberghr (11. September 2011)

Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt , dass es doch noch einigermassen gut ausgegangen ist mit deinem Arm!
Die Tour hast du uns definitiv nicht vermasselt , sowas kann passieren und da hält man auch zusammen (auch wenn man kein "Beinharter" ist , grins).

Wir haben ja noch ne einigermassen angenehme Tour auf die Beine gestellt ,obwohl der Weg den wir gefahren sind schon recht chaotisch war (nach Auswertung auf dem Rechner....lach).

Also ,auch gute Besserung von meiner Seite!!!

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2011)

gute besserung, claudi.


----------



## stonyhow (13. September 2011)

Bei mir klappst diesmal leider nicht.
Viel Spaß euch!

Sabrina


----------



## stonyhow (13. September 2011)

wupps, hier wollt ich gar nicht reinschreiben 

Aber dann auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## jussebel (14. September 2011)

danke euch allen-leider musste ich gestern plötzlich operiert werden, da sich der ganze mist entzündet hatte . bin aber nach 1 nacht schon wieder draußen - alles wid gut.-)


----------



## picard (14. September 2011)

Hallo Claudia, machts Du denn für Sachen? Hoffentlich heilt es nach der erneuten OP jetzt schnell.
Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir! 

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2011)

aber der arm ist noch dran? 
dann wünsche ich schnelles verheilen.


----------



## Achim (15. September 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> danke euch allen-leider musste ich gestern plötzlich operiert werden, da sich der ganze mist entzündet hatte . bin aber nach 1 nacht schon wieder draußen - alles wid gut.-)



Guten Morgen Claudi,
du hast 'ne eMail 
LG Achim


----------



## picard (16. September 2011)

Morgen wieder um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.
etwa 35km und 600hm

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2011)

für die ssp quote: am start


----------



## Dachma (16. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> für die ssp quote: am start



Was issn das? Also, ich bin dann für die llr quote (lonely langsam rider) am Start. 
Bis morsche.
Dagmar


----------



## picard (16. September 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Was issn das? Also, ich bin dann für die llr quote (lonely langsam rider) am Start.
> Bis morsche.
> Dagmar



SSP: Single Speed (die immer den Schnitt versauen )


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2011)

jingle speed, weil mob(bing) rules


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jingle speed, weil mob(bing) rules



HA HA HA HA ;-)  kauf dir mal ein ordentliches Fahrrad^^ ach haste ja ...en Speiseeis Pitch ...mit dem ich dich noch NIE  fahren hab sehen^^  

würd gern morgen mitfahren ..morgen is leider Kreuznachtour angesagt!

greetz!


----------



## nicoleII (17. September 2011)

Ich reihe mich dann hier mal irgendwo zwischen ssp und llr ein, wenn's genehm ist ...
Bis gleich!
(wenn ich es zeitlich noch schaffe, also wie immer: nicht warten!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (18. September 2011)

Schön war´s Michael, bißchen viel bergauf vielleicht?! Kam mir nur so vor.
Bin noch immer ganz müde. Vielen Dank für´s warten jedenfalls und bis nächste Woche.
LG
Dagmar


----------



## picard (18. September 2011)

Dachma schrieb:


> Schön war´s Michael, bißchen viel bergauf vielleicht?! Kam mir nur so vor.
> Bin noch immer ganz müde. Vielen Dank für´s warten jedenfalls



Danke! Genaugenommen waren es 656hm und 29km. Wir warten doch gerne auf Dich, der Anstieg nach Georgenborn war mit teilweise 20% auch extrem fies!


----------



## nicoleII (18. September 2011)

Reichlich spät, aber trotzdem noch Danke für das Tourangebot für die "Daheimgebliebenen"! 
Ich fand's auch ziemlich anstrengend...(und nicht nur den einen Anstieg ), hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht! 
Bis irgendwann mal wieder,
Nicole


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2011)

schee war's, michael.
die 20% schotter haben meinen lenker verbogen.

gibt es schon schadensmeldungen aus x-nach?


----------



## Achim (22. September 2011)

*Der "Altweibersommer" ruft*. 

Samstag, 24.09.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer*: ca. 3 Stunden
*Wo*: Kiedrich und so ... 
*Guides*: Michael, Achim


----------



## Dachma (22. September 2011)

Ja schön. Ich komm mit. Vielleicht geht´s ja diesmal nur bergab


----------



## Murph (22. September 2011)

Ei Dagmar,Du weißt doch:

"Beim Biketreff geht´s tendenziell immer bergab!" 

Melde mich auch mal an,in der Hoffnung das meine Ersatzteile bis morgen da sind. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mbonsai (22. September 2011)

Was fuer Ersatzteile ? Knie   Wartest Du immer noch aufs Schaltauge....sind die bei den Canyons AM und XC nicht  gleich? Dann haette ich vllt eins zum ueberbruecken?

Ach so ich fahr auch mal mit, aber auch nur runter 

Gute Nacht Bonsai


----------



## Murph (23. September 2011)

Hmmmm

Ich hab gestern die Versandbestätigung bekommen,denke mal das es heute kommt.

Die bestellte Kondition lässt auch noch auf sich warten!


----------



## aloha (23. September 2011)

Würde auch mitkommen, wenn ihr mal wieder einen Saarländer mitnehmen würdet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (23. September 2011)

Super - nur bergab und Altweibersommer - bin dabei.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2011)

alles lüge.


----------



## Achim (23. September 2011)

aloha schrieb:


> Würde auch mitkommen, wenn ihr mal wieder einen Saarländer mitnehmen würdet...



Heißt dess bei den Saarländern ala hopp?


----------



## jussebel (23. September 2011)

fahrt mal ne Runde mit für mich Alles ist wieder gut verheilt, aber bei mir dann doch erst lieber nach dem Urlaub - VG Claudi


----------



## R.Elf. (23. September 2011)

Servus,

lang lang ist es her ...
Aber morgen bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Ciao bis morgen
Robert


----------



## Achim (23. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alles lüge.


a.nee.nee


----------



## hillfreak (24. September 2011)

Hallo Achim,
auch ich möchte heute gerne bei tollem Altweiberwetter
dabei sein.
Viele Grüße, bis nachher Frank II


----------



## Achim (24. September 2011)

jussebel schrieb:


> fahrt mal ne Runde mit für mich Alles ist wieder gut verheilt, aber bei mir dann doch erst lieber nach dem Urlaub - VG Claudi



Mache mir und - Schönen Urlaub, erholt euch mal.


----------



## fliege1 (24. September 2011)

Melde mich an!
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-biker (24. September 2011)

Hi alle zusammen
War heute als Gastbiker mit dabei,bin freundlich aufgenommen worden und die Tour war auch super. 
Vielen dank
Gruss Stephan


----------



## toslson (24. September 2011)

hillfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> auch ich möchte heute gerne bei tollem Altweiber...



Hallo Achim, Michael.
danke für die schöne Tour, gerne immer wieder,


----------



## Murph (25. September 2011)

Hast Du sie nicht gesehen? 
Lauter alte (Wasch)Weiber! 

Auch von mir eine Dankeschön für die Tour. 

@all die in Kreuznach sind,kommt ohne größere Verletzungen wieder! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mbonsai (25. September 2011)

Danke fuer ne schoene Tour....Kreuznach hat jeder ueberlebt und schee war's


----------



## Achim (25. September 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Heißt dess bei den Saarländern ala hopp?



Alleh hopp soll's heißen  "a"ha - Puh, Glück gehabt! 

Mord's flowig war's - berchrunner und nach langer Zeit wieder mal 'nen Eis hinnerher. 

@Silke - Das hat gut geschmeckt. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (30. September 2011)

*Der "Altweibersommer" ruft immer noch*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Samstag, 01.10.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer*: ca. 3,5 Stunden
*Wo*: Rheingau und so ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (30. September 2011)

Mit!


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2011)

willkommen zu einer neuen folge von
*auf der suche nach den zwei bäumen*


----------



## Volker65 (30. September 2011)

Auch mit.


----------



## NoTraining (1. Oktober 2011)

Noch schöneres Wetter gibt's wohl nicht...

--> auch mit

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (1. Oktober 2011)

Dabei


----------



## fliege1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch mit!


----------



## Mr Pogo (1. Oktober 2011)

Muß auch mit.


----------



## picard (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn so viele mitfahren wollen, muss ich auch mit kommen.


----------



## titanstahl (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte nach ein paar Wochen Unterbrechung gerne wieder einmal als Gast teilnehmen.
Freundliche Grüße, Christian


----------



## Fjellkatt (1. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute mal wieder mit dabei! Ich freue mich auf Euch!

Gruß

Ansgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke Achim für die Tour.

Hat,wie immer,Spaß gemacht! 
Nette Truppe,schöne Trails und vor allem goiles Wetter. 
Was will man(n) mehr?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (2. Oktober 2011)

Die gestrige Übungseinheit hat sich heute auf dem Flowtrail ausgezahlt, da sag ich nur: _Unke Olé_! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mr Pogo (3. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir mal wieder ein Dankeschön an die Guides!
War eine schöne lange Tour mit einigen rasanten Abfahrten (da brauchts gar keinen Flowtrail) und netten Leuten. Einen extra Dank an Achim für das Holzeinsammeln mit dem Fahrrad - so bleiben die Trails immer schön sauber.

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Dachma (7. Oktober 2011)

Fahrt ihr morgen? Ich würd´schon gerne. Wenn´s schüttet vielleicht nicht aber sonst eine kleine Runde vielleicht?


----------



## Achim (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht?!? Morgen soll's nicht soooooooooo schön sein, eher so:
_
Am Samstag überwiegt windiges Schauerwetter mit kurzen sonnigen Abschnitten, die Höchsttemperaturen bewegen sich um 13 Grad._ 

Also - mal sehen.


----------



## Murph (7. Oktober 2011)

Seit neuestem wasserscheu oder was? 
Hab mir gestern eine neue "Regenhose" gegönnt,die will getestet werden!! 

Also Achim....mach hin!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (8. Oktober 2011)

Guggma


----------



## Murph (8. Oktober 2011)

Und das bedeutet?
Ich hab keine Regenvorhersage gesehen 
Was iss´n dann heute?
Nix oder was?

Eieiei


----------



## mbonsai (8. Oktober 2011)

das er nit kimmt.....und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (8. Oktober 2011)

Genau, isch habb misch ferr de Ove unn de Cappu entschiede, Weichei halt.


----------



## Mr Pogo (8. Oktober 2011)

Regenpause (Auch Weichei)


----------



## mbonsai (8. Oktober 2011)

The lonely Bonsai Tour....keiner kam zum Treffpunkt...dabei bin ich in Meenzbaden bei 18 Grad gestartet und hatte den einzigen kleinen Schauer des ganzen Nachmittags an der Theodor Heuss Bruecke....der Regen war schon kalt auf den nackten Waden....am Treffpunkt dann schon 12 Grad....ueber Schloss Freudenberg zum Schlaeferskopf und dann zur Eisernen Hand. Dort waren bei 10 Grad die kurzen Hosen schon grenzwertig. Auf der Platte dann mal schnell in die langen Hosen gesprungen und schoen den Bersch runner und nach Haus. Hoffentlich iss naechste Woche wieder mehr los ihr Wasserscheuen.... 

Bonsai


----------



## Mr Pogo (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, nächsten Sa ganz sicher dabei - egal was die Wettervorhersage hergibt. Eigendlich hat es heut hier erst ab 18 Uhr so richtig geregnet. Ich brauch noch nen Regenschutz für die Füß. Aber Hut ab for lonely rider Bonsai.


----------



## toslson (14. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> The lonely Bonsai Tour....keiner kam zum Treffpunkt...dabei bin ich in Meenzbaden bei 18 Grad gestartet und hatte den einzigen kleinen Schauer des ganzen Nachmittags an der Theodor Heuss Bruecke....der Regen war schon kalt auf den nackten Waden....am Treffpunkt dann schon 12 Grad....ueber Schloss Freudenberg zum Schlaeferskopf und dann zur Eisernen Hand. Dort waren bei 10 Grad die kurzen Hosen schon grenzwertig. Auf der Platte dann mal schnell in die langen Hosen gesprungen und schoen den Bersch runner und nach Haus. Hoffentlich iss naechste Woche wieder mehr los ihr Wasserscheuen....
> 
> Bonsai


Schapoo, 

und nach Rückkehr dabei


----------



## Achim (14. Oktober 2011)

*Schonn widder "Altweibersommer"?*






*Samstag:* 15.10.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer:* ca. 3,0 Stunden
*Wohin:* Mal gugge ...
*Tempo:* sonnig gemütlich
*Wetter:* Wetteronline

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

*Weitere Infos:* hier






Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (14. Oktober 2011)

Aha,Aha,Aha

So,so 

Da bin ich doch mal wieder dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonnig und gemütlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da komm ich gern auf eigene Gefahr mit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## mbonsai (14. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid mir ja ein paar Beinharte, letzte Woche alle gekniffen tstststs  ...dann meld ich mich mal *ab*.....ab in den Schwarzwald


----------



## Waldi76 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mich bei so einem tollen Wetter auch mal wieder blicken lassen.
Ich freu mich.

Andreas


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (15. Oktober 2011)

Dabei


----------



## Murph (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke Achim für die anstrengende Tour. 

Top Wetter,schöne Trails...was will man mehr?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (16. Oktober 2011)

Schließe mich Thomas an.
(So "harte" Beine hatte ich lang nicht mehr)
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Achim (17. Oktober 2011)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Schließe mich Thomas an.
> (So "harte" Beine hatte ich lang nicht mehr)
> Grüße,
> Klaus



 Ihr hattet die Wahl - Die Trails im Hellen oder ...

Danke für die nette Begleitung, das "Trailknaddern" hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht. 


Bis dann
Achim


----------



## picard (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Tour, war eine gutes Training für die Lahn-Trails.

Danke Achim!


----------



## Achim (20. Oktober 2011)

*Ausgeruht? Herbst genießen?*






*Samstag:* 22.10.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer:* ca. 3,0 Stunden
*Plan:* Rheingau, "HZ/UBT" ...
*Tempo:* Gleichmäßig, Level 2
*Sonstiges:* wenig Pausen
*Wetter:* Wetteronline


*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*


*Weitere Infos:* hier *Gäste **bitte unbedingt lesen! 
* 





*Achim 		*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (20. Oktober 2011)

Gibts am Sa eine Tour ?

Gruß

Tante Edit : Achims Eintrag nicht gesehen.

Dabei!


----------



## toslson (20. Oktober 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> *Samstag:* 22.10.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße


komme mal runter = dabei


----------



## Murph (21. Oktober 2011)

Ei dann werde ich mich doch auch mal am Parkplatz einfinden. 

Thomas


----------



## titanstahl (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte mich als Gast auch wieder bei einer herbstlichen Tour erfrischen.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## toslson (22. Oktober 2011)

sorry habe mich umentschieden fahre um 13.30 mit Thomas II und der Nerobergbahn. 
Euch auch viel Spass


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. Oktober 2011)

toslson schrieb:


> sorry habe mich umentschieden fahre um 13.30 mit Thomas II und der Nerobergbahn.


 Na - dann komm ich halt mit 
Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Samstagsrunde 

Hoffe das Tempo von mir in der schnellen Gruppe war i. O. !?!

Bis zum nächsten Mal .... 


ps.  ihr seit alle Langärmelige Jacken Warmduscher 


oder wie hat Murph so schön gesagt ...im Alter friert man schneller aus 


Greetz

Andreas


----------



## Murph (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja ja
komm mal in unser alter! 

Danke Achim und Michael für´s guiden.
War mal eine etwas entspanntere Runde mit der "Altherrenabteilung" ,in der ich als "Jammervorsitzender" durchgehe. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (24. Oktober 2011)

Das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun - manche Leute haben halt xps platten unter der Haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten Dank an die Guides für die Einrichtung der "Altherrenabteilung" so hatte ich noch Sonntag ein paar Körner für die Bingen - Flowtrail Tour übrig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis bald,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer, hat mir auch Spass gemacht. 



Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Hoffe das Tempo von mir in der schnellen Gruppe war i. O. !?!
> 
> ps.  ihr seit alle Langärmelige Jacken Warmduscher
> 
> oder wie hat Murph so schön gesagt ...im Alter friert man schneller aus



@Andreas: Dein Tempo war doch gut, es gab nie lange Wartepausen zund wir kamen pünklich zurück!

p.s. Wir sind keine Warmduscher: bei dem langsamen Tempo, haben wir Berghoch gefroren und mussten wir uns daher warm anziehen!


----------



## Achim (27. Oktober 2011)

*Guude! Brauchst Du LST*?*





*Samstag:* 29.10.2011, 14.00 Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer:* ca. 3,0 Stunden
*Plan:* Besuch beim Förster B. ...
*Tempo:* Gleichmäßig, Level 2
*Sonstiges:* wenig Pausen
*Wetter:* Wetteronline


*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*


*Weitere Infos:* hier *Gäste **bitte unbedingt lesen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 





*Achim
*_*) Last Summertime Training_


----------



## Luzie (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch zwar vor dem Winter kein Training mehr...

... freue mich aber auf nette Biker zum Schwätzchen halten, in den wenigen Pausen 

Bis Samstag


----------



## Murph (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch aber Training!

MIT!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

dann fahr doch erst um 11 bei werner mit. 
wenn die zeitig zurück sind, bist Du gleich warmgefahren.

... noch unschlüssig.


----------



## Murph (28. Oktober 2011)

Der war gut! 

Anschließend lass ich mich einliefern.
Obwohl,man könnte auch den Rettungswagen für 17Uhr an den Parkplatz bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (28. Oktober 2011)

um 11 muss ich noch  shoppen ...

also um 2 gerne mal wieder dabei


----------



## NoTraining (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nicht unschlüssig und komme. Bin vorher nicht shoppen.

Gruß, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## Kante69 (29. Oktober 2011)

Geinsheim lebt !!!!!
Mal schauen wie ihr so druff seit.

Ich bin dabei
Malte


----------



## Mr Pogo (29. Oktober 2011)

Komm auch mit!
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## jussebel (29. Oktober 2011)

muss jetzt erst mal schlafen - mal schauen ob ich rechtzeitig aufwache also wenn ich um 14:00 nicht da bin dann schlafe ich noch ..ansonsten gerne


----------



## karpfenandi (29. Oktober 2011)

hi,
ich probier es dann heut auch mal.
gruss andi


----------



## Darkwing (29. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch.


----------



## mbonsai (29. Oktober 2011)

Schoene Tour danke Achim


----------



## mbonsai (29. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## toslson (29. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Schoene Tour danke Achim


Danke auch and Achim und deine Bilder,

Besonderen Dank aber an Clemens für die Drinks und die perfekte Aussicht 

revangiere mich gerne mal mit Glühwein im Winter in Wehen falls wir soweit kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (30. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für´s guiden.
War,wie immer,"sauanstengend". 

@Achim
Hier noch das von Dir gewünschte Höhenprofil.




Wenn Du das Bilchen suchst,findest Du es in meinem Album!


Im KML-Link findest Du den Track als KML für den Herrn google  und im GPX-Link für den Herrn Garmin oder sonstwas. 

Gruß Thomas

@Toslon
Das mit dem Glühwein sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal festhalten!


----------



## Achim (30. Oktober 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> @Toslon
> Das mit dem Glühwein sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal festhalten!



@murph
Sischer sischer, dess mache merr!
Da fahr'n merr afach moins los unn abenss middemm Buss retour! 
De Gliewoi soll nämlisch in Wehe' verkost werr'n! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schee war's, nicht nur das Wetter. 

Über Walluf, an Martinsthal und Rauenthal vorbei, nach Schlangenbad. Flirteinlage, Wasser tanken, Stufen nuff, Brötchen- und Riegelfuttern, Musensitzbesuch und rauf nach Bärstadt, in dieser Reihenfolge. Fast noch den F.T. verloren, dann aber doch gefunden. Den Förster B. kurz gesehen, Gruß und Dank an uns U. zum Thema Gebückweg, Wildschwein- und Klostertrail noch mitgenommen und zum Abschluss dem Clemens bei der Vernichtung seiner Partyreste geholfen.

Danke Schön.


----------



## f.topp (30. Oktober 2011)

like


----------



## Luzie (30. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour gestern, das war ja doch Training 

@Clemens: Danke für die Einkehr bei dir


----------



## jussebel (30. Oktober 2011)

ja schön wars und so ne kleine Einkehr hinterher tut immer gut - danke schön 
Glühwein hört sich auch gut an da brauche wir aber eine Bus der und dann nach Hause bringt.-)


----------



## Mr Pogo (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke Achim fürs guiden und die schöne Zusammenfassung - da kann man die Tour schön gedanklich nachfahren (und es ist nicht so anstengend)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für die überraschende Einkehr noch ein Dank an das Geburtstagskind.


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

morgen 1400?

[ ] ja
[ ] nein
[ ] vielleicht


----------



## Dachma (4. November 2011)

Ja, unbedingt.
Ich bringe warscheinlich noch einen Gast mit.

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. November 2011)

Komme auch! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (4. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> morgen 1400?
> 
> [x] ja


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

ok, dann machen wir drei gruppen
- gemütlich
- nur forstwege
- schnell


----------



## Murph (4. November 2011)

Wenn ihr möchtet das ich mitkomme sollten die letzten beiden Chararkteristika wegfallen. 

Gruß Thomas
der noch nicht so genau weiß ob er morgen Lust hat 

Edit sagt:Verdammt,waren ja 3 Gruppen....wer lesen kann ist eben doch klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Littlejohn (4. November 2011)

Wie ist das mit den drei Gruppen zu verstehen?

Grüße Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

nur ein scherz.


----------



## Mr Pogo (4. November 2011)

Bin dabei - gibt es auch eine Trail Gruppe?
VG,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (4. November 2011)

ja cool
Bin dabei

mfg
Olaf


----------



## SimpleSimon1 (5. November 2011)

Hallo,
wurde auch gern als Gast dabei sein.
Geht das?
Bin seit woechen nicht auf ein Rad.

Mark


----------



## picard (5. November 2011)

SimpleSimon1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wurde auch gern als Gast dabei sein.
> Geht das?
> Bin seit woechen nicht auf ein Rad.
> ...


Na klar geht das!
Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (5. November 2011)

Heute: Trails an der Hohen Wurzel. (30km 600hm )

Rückkehr ca. 17:00 Uhr

Lampen für die Rückfahrt nicht vergessen!


----------



## Erik66 (5. November 2011)

Wer kann bei solch einem schönen Herbstwetter schon wiederstehen....
bin dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## titanstahl (5. November 2011)

Dear riders,
I would like to join you as a guest on your wild chase with your steel horses through the enchanted woods around the high root.
Cheers und sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## karpfenandi (5. November 2011)

moin,
bin auch dabei und bring noch jmd mit und

bitte nicht so langsam wie letzte woche 

gruss andi


----------



## bastl-axel (5. November 2011)

titanstahl schrieb:


> Dear riders,
> I would like to join you as a guest on your wild chase with your steel horses through the enchanted woods around the high root.
> Cheers und sportliche Grüße,
> Christian


Je ne pale pas anglais.


----------



## toslson (5. November 2011)

picard schrieb:


> Heute: Trails an der Hohen Wurzel. (30km 600hm )



Michael, Danke für´s auflesen und die nette Tour.

Endlich kann ich im Treat "Baumfällarbeiten um Wiesbaden" mal mit senf posten...;-)

bis denn


----------



## Murph (6. November 2011)

Ja,nett und schee war's!
Schöne Trails,viel Holz im Weg,goiles Wetter,nette Leuts....MTBler Herz was willst Du mehr? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (6. November 2011)

Ich fand´s auch sehr schön. Danke Michael!!


----------



## Mr Pogo (6. November 2011)

Jaa - war alles klasse!
Und super das alle in der Trailgruppe mitgefahren sind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ja - und Danke fürs Wegzeigen Michael.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. November 2011)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> ...gibt es auch eine Trail Gruppe?


Was ist denn damit gemeint?
Trail: Pfad, Spur, Wanderweg oder eventuell doch vielleicht Trial??
Also tricky-mäßig?
Dann würde ich doch lieber wieder mit euch statt mit dem Werner (13.30 Gruppe) fahren.


----------



## toslson (6. November 2011)

http://translate.google.de/?hl=de&tab=wT#en|de|trail


----------



## Murph (7. November 2011)

Trail,trial....alles krimminelle Elemente hier!


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2011)

wobei der trailanteil ruhig etwas höher ausfallen hätte können.
*aber* die alternativroute macht laune 

... wenn jetzt noch jemand die äste vor mir wegnimmt


----------



## Murph (7. November 2011)

Warum denn die Äste wegnehmen?
Ich finde der leicht Erdton auf deinem Helm steht dir ausgesprochen gut!
Er unterstützt quasi deinen natürlichen Teint. 

Tja,wer den Schaden hat......


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2011)

... braucht für den spott...

Ihr seid doch nur geknickt wegen der sprünge, Ihr mädchen


----------



## toslson (9. November 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ihr seid doch nur geknickt wegen der sprünge, Ihr mädchen


Evtl.. sollten wir den Start der gemeinsamen       Ausfahrt im       Winter etwas vorverlegen, z.b. 13.00 Uhr

     damit die spring fähigen Bergradfahrer nicht im       Dunkeln       landen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (9. November 2011)

Alles eine Frage der Beleuchtung! 

In so einem speziellen Fall gilt:
Viel hilft viel!


----------



## Achim (11. November 2011)

*Drei Zehen? - das würde mir auch passen.*


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2011)

könnt Ihr das bitte zeitnah klären? sonst steh ich um 14uhr da und Ihr seid schon zurück


----------



## Kokomikou (11. November 2011)

wie?? es wird nur 1 Stunde gefahren???


----------



## Achim (11. November 2011)

*Booooah! Neustart!* 

*Samstag:* 12.11.2011, *13.00* Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

*Dauer:* bis etwa 16.00 Uhr
*Plan:* Querwaldein Richtung Rheingau ...
*Tempo:* Gleichmäßig, Level 2
*Sonstiges:* wenig Pausen
*Wetter:* Wetteronline

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*


*Weitere Infos:* hier *Gäste **bitte unbedingt lesen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 





Gruß
*Achim*


----------



## Kokomikou (11. November 2011)

Na, das hört sich doch mal nach nem gescheiten Plan an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (11. November 2011)

Wenn Ich in irgendeiner Ecke meines Kellers leichte Reifen finde, dann komme Ich auch mit 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Mr Pogo (11. November 2011)

Dann stell ich meine Uhr immer noch nicht um. Summertime ist ja auch viel besser als Winterzeit.


----------



## toslson (11. November 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> *Samstag:* 12.11.2011, *13.00* Uhr, ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße



Wenn mich der Schläfer vorbei lässt bin auch da


----------



## titanstahl (12. November 2011)

Guten Morschen,
ich wäre gastweise auch um 13 Uhr gerne dabei. 
Sportliche Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## Kante69 (12. November 2011)

Ups,das kommt wenn man die Kiste erst kurz vorm Cowntoun hochfährt.
Werde es wohl nicht bis 13 Uhr schaffen!!! Dann werd ich mir erst mal
einen Capo reinziehen.
Lg Malte


----------



## toslson (12. November 2011)

dreizehn *****
Scharfer Stein *****
 Querwaldein *****
_Freiwilliger_ Helfer der Volkspolizei 
Mitfahrer und Guide ***** 

4 x 5 Sterne


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2011)

der helfer wäre ohne den effenberg vermutlich entspannter gewesen.

lockere runde und ein paar stufen. goldi, wo bleibt die footage?


----------



## Mr Pogo (14. November 2011)

Schön war's!
Kehre Nr.5 gekriegt und mal wieder ein Abgang ohne Kratzer.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## Kante69 (26. November 2011)

MoinMoin,wann gehts heute los ????? 
lg malte


----------



## bastl-axel (26. November 2011)

Scheinbar gar nicht. Letzten Samstag ist es auch ausgefallen.
Kannst aber hier mitfahren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543072&page=7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kante69 (26. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Scheinbar gar nicht. Letzten Samstag ist es auch ausgefallen.
> Kannst aber hier mitfahren.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543072&page=7


 Danke für Info, bin um 13:30 dabei.
Lg Malte


----------



## Werner (26. November 2011)

Hallo Malte,

der Start in der Rheingaustraße ist bereits um 13.00Uhr.

s.a. HIER!

Bis dann...
...Werner


----------



## picard (1. Dezember 2011)

An diesem Samstag gibt es bei halbwegs guten Wetter wieder mal eine Tour. Treffpunkt dieses Mal um *13:00 Uhr* am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.
Gruß Michael


----------



## toslson (1. Dezember 2011)

gerne dabei


----------



## Murph (2. Dezember 2011)

Sofern niemand aus meinem näheren Familienumkreis was anderes mit mir vor hat komm ich auch endlich mal wieder mit! 

Man sieht sich ja heute Abend,......denke ich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kante69 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bin dann auch dabei.
Gruß Malte


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2011)

die trails dürften ja heute noch mal gut gewässert werden, könnte also spass machen... ich sag mal bis morgen.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (2. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die trails dürften ja heute noch mal gut gewässert werden, könnte also spass machen... ich sag mal bis morgen.



w0rd!


----------



## Mr Pogo (3. Dezember 2011)

Komme auch mal schauen was die Bewässerung so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (3. Dezember 2011)

Michael, danke für die nette Forstfahrzeugausweichroute heute 

Und endlich mal wieder ein echter Reifen Praxistests auf extra gewässertem Untergrund mit einem klarem Testsieger


----------



## Kante69 (4. Dezember 2011)

Gemüdliche 40km Tour mit leichter Bewässerung. 
Super Tour, Top Guide !!!
Gruß Malte


----------



## Murph (4. Dezember 2011)

toslson schrieb:


> Und endlich mal wieder ein echter Reifen Praxistests auf extra gewässertem Untergrund mit einem klarem Testsieger


Und der wäre??? 

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön!
Nette kleine Gruppe,besch******s Wetter,keine Kondition....was will man(n) als Beinharter mehr? 

Bis demnäxst 
Thomas


----------



## Mr Pogo (4. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank Michael für die schöne Herbsttour!
@Murph: Laut Michael war das Wetter "halbwegs gut".


> die trails dürften ja heute noch mal gut gewässert werden, könnte also spass machen...


 immerhin ein paar Schlammlöcher gefunden und einen höllisch gatten Rasenfurchenweg runtergefahren. Hat Spass gemacht!
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## toslson (4. Dezember 2011)

.....
_klarem Testsieger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_



Murph schrieb:


> Und der wäre???


non Schwalbe Murph beim Rechtsüberholen auf höllisch gatten Rasenfurchenweg


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2011)

der murph hat auch genug andruck 

ich bemängele eine wenig das fehlen von trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
- Wetter war besser als ich befürchtet habe
- Maxxis ist der Sieger beim Nass-Grip-Test
- Einige Trails habe ich angesicht des rutschigen Untergrundes ausgelassen bzw. mussten aufgrund der Umplanung, weil Tolson zur Efen wollte, entfallen. Diese werden aber bei trockenen Wetter nachgeholt!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (5. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der murph hat auch genug andruck


Sag ich doch immer....Masse zieht!!!
Auch,oder gerade wenn´s Bauchmasse ist.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier kurzer Clip vom Tripp mit Achim demletzt .. zur Burg Scharfenstein...!
Treppe Ahoi

tschööö


----------



## Dachma (8. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Versuch meine Trailrunde loszuwerden ;-)

Ich könnte anbieten:  kommenden Samstag *13 Uhr* Treff Kleinaustraße.
Frauenstein, Georgenborn, Schlangenbad, Rauenthal. Meine Lieblingswege und bergauf nicht so schnell.

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2011)

zu 75% dabei.


----------



## bastl-axel (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn's nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Karl.MTB (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi Dagmar,

würde gerne als Gast mitfahren!

Gruß Karl


----------



## Dachma (10. Dezember 2011)

Mütze und Schal nicht vergessen
Bis später
Dagmar


----------



## jesterhead7500 (10. Dezember 2011)

suppa wetter da simma dabei


----------



## Luzie (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dagmar,

werde bei dem schönen Wetter auch dabei sein...

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (10. Dezember 2011)

Also gut wenn die Luzi fährt, muss ich ja auch Punkte machen verd..

Bis gleich
Mathias


----------



## Waldi76 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach heute auch mit.
Bin so gut wie unterwegs.
Bis gleich

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Luzie (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke Dagmar, 

das du uns den Weg gezeigt hast und dabei ein paar nette Trails mit uns gefahren bist.  

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## Achim (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2011)

schee war's. bisschen schnell


----------



## Karl.MTB (12. Dezember 2011)

Super Tour, nette Mitfahrer, gerne wieder!


----------



## picard (12. Januar 2012)

Am nächsten Samstag soll das Wetter ja einigermaßen trocken werden. Bei Interesse gibt es dann um 13:00 Uhr wieder einen Biketreff.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Luzie (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Michel, 

ich habe Interesse nachher mit dir zu fahren, aber nur, wenn du langsam machst...

Bis später


----------



## picard (14. Januar 2012)

Dann bis später!

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (15. Januar 2012)

Danke Michael, 

das du uns gezeigt hast, das auf der Hohen Wurzel noch Schnee ist... 
Dank guter Streckenauswahl sind wir nur selten durch tiefen Matsch gefahren 

Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## picard (16. Januar 2012)

Luzie schrieb:


> Danke Michael,
> 
> das du uns gezeigt hast, das auf der Hohen Wurzel noch Schnee ist...
> Dank guter Streckenauswahl sind wir nur selten durch tiefen Matsch gefahren
> ...



Habe ich doch gerne gemacht!


----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Heute den 21/01/12 gibts es ein biketreff? wann geht es los?
kann ich reinschnuppen?

Schöne Gruesse

Sam


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Januar 2012)

sam060669 schrieb:


> Wann geht es los?


Gute Frage. Auch hier geht es immer öfters schon um 13.00 los.


----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

ok bin um 13h dort zum reinschnuppen wenn´s was gibt

cu

Sam


----------



## picard (21. Januar 2012)

Liebe Mitradler,
in den Wintermonaten findet der Biketreff unregelmäßig und nur nach vorheriger Ankündigung statt. Bis Februar wird dies um 13.00 sein. Gefahren wird nur wenn sich Leute anmelden. Gibt es keine Anmeldungen, fällt dann der Biketreff automatisch aus! 
Regelmäßige Touren wird es erst wieder im Frühjahr geben. Zurzeit sind die Wegeverhältnisse im Taunus durch das nasse und milde Wetter und zusätzlich durch verstärkte Waldarbeiten des Forstes leider recht bescheiden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

Salut Michael

findet die heute statt? wenn ja bin ich dabei
hab kein Ahnung ob sich jemand angemeldet hat oder nicht

Gruss

Sam


----------



## sam060669 (21. Januar 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Am nächsten Samstag soll das Wetter ja einigermaßen trocken werden. Bei Interesse gibt es dann um 13:00 Uhr wieder einen Biketreff.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Gab darüber Anmeldungen?

bin verwirrt :-(

Cu

Sam


----------



## picard (21. Januar 2012)

Nein, heute gibt es keinen Biketreff! (Das hatte sich auf letzte WE bzogen) Im Wald ist zur Zeit alles verschlammt!


----------



## toslson (26. Januar 2012)

Alles verschlammt, viel zu kalt, Nass von oben und unten..
und Singel Trail fahren wird doch ehh bald verboten. 

Werde am Samstag  um 13.00 unten in der Rheingaustr.  und dann so gegen 13.15 in der Kleinausstr. sein

 Vieleicht finden sich ja noch in paar Mitfahrer/Guides


----------



## picard (26. Januar 2012)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder ein Biketreff! 
Treffpunkt *13:00* Uhr in der Kleinaustraße. Anmeldungen bitte hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (27. Januar 2012)

Bin auch am überlegen eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Komme aber erst um 14 Uhr in die Kleinaustrasse,13 Uhr ist mir zu früh!
Außerdem bin ich nicht fit genug für Level 2!

Vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere "Miteinsauer".

Falls sich jemand beteilgen möchte beim durch die Wälder irren,mein Tempolevel wird sich so irgendwo zwischen 0,5 und 0,6 einpendeln. 

Naja,schau´n mer mal

Thomas


----------



## rübi (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich werd mich mal so um  13 Uhr einfinden, bis dann,

Stefan


----------



## Volker65 (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo 
wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand Morgen am Samstag den 04.02 unterwegs ist.Hätte mal wieder Lust .
Gruß volker65


----------



## rübi (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Volker,

würde auch endlich mal probieren wie das so ist mit Handschuhen zu fahren. Welche Uhrzeit?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Volker65 (3. Februar 2012)

ist mit Handschuhen zu fahren. Welche Uhrzeit?

Gruß

Stefan[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Stefan 
13:00Uhr kleinaustrasse.ist das ok.
wenn was dazwischen kommt bitte bescheid geben .
Gruß Volker


----------



## rübi (4. Februar 2012)

ok, 13 Uhr. Bis dann


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2012)

Hi

Werde wohl morgen um 14Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustrasse sein um eine kleine runde in Angriff zu nehmen.
Falls jemand beim verfahren mitmachen möchte bitte bescheid sagen sonst fahr ich bei mir in der Nähe oder Gowa einen Runde.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mbonsai (17. Februar 2012)

Hi Murph,

mal schauen, wenn ich mich traue schließ ich mich für ne halbe oder auch ne ganze Std. an......je nachdem wie weit die Kräfte halten

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## jussebel (17. Februar 2012)

puh das schaff ich glaube ich nocht nicht - muss erstmal für mcih selbst fahren - gerne ab März wieder. Viel Spaß Murph und alle die fahren


----------



## Volker65 (17. Februar 2012)

Hi Murph
Komme auch mit,was ist wenn es Regnet?
Gruß Volker


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2012)

Dann isses nass! 

@mbonsai
Mach hin!Wir werden eh nur Waldautobahn unter die Räder nehmen....glaub ich jedenfalls.
Ich weiß ja nie wo ich bin!

@jussebel
Fahr ruhig mit,bin Konditionel auf dem Niveau einer Weinbergschnecke....oder so


----------



## Volker65 (17. Februar 2012)

bin doch ein schönwetter- fahrer.
gruß volker


----------



## mbonsai (17. Februar 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Dann isses nass!
> 
> @mbonsai
> Mach hin!Wir werden eh nur Waldautobahn unter die Räder nehmen....glaub ich jedenfalls.
> ...



Wenn Du die Weinbergschnecke machst was bin ich dann? Bin seit ueber vier Monaten gerade mal 20 km gefahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (17. Februar 2012)

ich überlegs mir bis morgen nach dem Aufstehen - mit Weinbergschnecken fahren hört sihc gut an


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Weinbergschnecke machst was bin ich dann? Bin seit ueber vier Monaten gerade mal 20 km gefahren!!!



Man nannte ihn:Die Lunge
Klappt schon,raff dich auf!
Anette(mein Herzilein  ) fährt auch mit.


----------



## mbonsai (18. Februar 2012)

Nach einem ersten Blick nach draussen, naja und der Meldung von meinem Arm (tut mal wieder gut schmerzen) zieh ich doch den Schwanz ein .....bin halt doch nen Weichei 

Bonsai


----------



## hallotv (18. Februar 2012)

Ich würde evtl. mitfahren, alleine kann ich ich nicht aufraffen...


----------



## Murph (18. Februar 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Nach einem ersten Blick nach draussen, naja und der Meldung von meinem Arm (tut mal wieder gut schmerzen) zieh ich doch den Schwanz ein .....bin halt doch nen Weichei
> 
> Bonsai



MEMME! 

Nee,quatsch.
Schon dein Arm lieber noch ein bisschen....wird schon!

Übrigens,es nieselt nicht mehr. 
Trotzdem für nachher Regensachen nicht vergessen!


----------



## mbonsai (18. Februar 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> MEMME!
> 
> Nee,quatsch.
> Schon dein Arm lieber noch ein bisschen....wird schon!
> ...



Ja ja gebs ja zu ..... aber ich komm hier ja auch nicht raus, hier kommt doch nachher der Umzug direkt vor der Tuer vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (18. Februar 2012)

also ich bin auch rauss ist mir zu feucht von oben - nächstes Mal dann


----------



## hallotv (18. Februar 2012)

habe auch gerade entschieden, dass lesen bildet.


----------



## Murph (19. Februar 2012)

Hab auch gehört,der Trend geht ganz klar zum Zweitbuch! 

Ihr habt was verpasst,keine Nässe von obern,wenig Nässe von unten,kleine Runde im ganz kleinen Kreis,schön piano,nicht zu lange/weit.
Mir hat´s Spass gemacht,vor allem der Kaffee......

So jetzt muß ich Kreppel machen.

Hellau


----------



## Murph (24. Februar 2012)

Sodele

Ich werde morgen wieder um 14Uhr am Parkplatz sein.
Wer mit möchte.......bla,bla,bla. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2012)

isch guck mal.


----------



## toslson (24. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> isch guck mal.


ich guck auch mal


----------



## Darkwing (24. Februar 2012)

Sind wir hier im Kino? 
Na gut, isch kuck auch ma.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Februar 2012)

ich kuck auch ma ..aber wenn der Murph blank zieht ..kuck ich schnell weg^^ haha   ..wieviel uhr morgen???????


----------



## Murph (25. Februar 2012)

guggst du oben

14Uhr!


----------



## Darkwing (25. Februar 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt ein paar "Samstagserledigungen" machen. Falls dabei nichts Unerwartetes dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

Wo ist noch mal der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (25. Februar 2012)

Ja voll super.
Ich will mal wieder eine richtig geile Waldautobahn fahren.
Bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (25. Februar 2012)

genau ..wie komm ich jetzt dahin?  Dude ... hey man wo is mein ...fahrrad^^ (Filmzitat:Hey man wo is mein auto)  :-D


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Februar 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> 14Uhr!


Ah,back to the roots. Nicht mehr um 13.00? 
Ich guck dann auch mal.


----------



## Murph (26. Februar 2012)

War eine schöne Runde,Eisenstangentrail,Musensitz an der grünen Bank vorbei den Zick-Zacktrail noch mitgenommen und zurück.
Aber ganz schön anstrengend! 
Trotz mehrerer leichten Stürze keine Verletzten,nur geringfügige Technische Blessuren und sogar vollzählig wieder zurück!
Mal von Hartmut abgesehen der aber freiwillig abkürzte....aber immerhin mal wieder am Start! 





Gruß Thomas


----------



## Darkwing (26. Februar 2012)

Die Tour war langweilig, dreckig, anstrengend und doof. Die Guides hatten gar nichts drauf, die Mitfahrer waren das Letzte und das Wetter ging gar nicht. Deshalb hat es überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht. 

Vielen Dank (besonders an Murph) und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2012)

also ich fand's voll knorke, ey.

hat jemand mein rücklicht gesehen?


----------



## Murph (2. März 2012)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Vielen Dank (besonders an Murph) und bis nächste Woche!


 
Wofür???

Rad geputzt,Klamotten gewaschen?
Egal wie,ich werde morgen um 14 Uhr wieder am Start sein.
Mal schaun wo´s uns(?) diesmal hinführt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

habe gerade erfahren das ich zeit hätte. ich pack mal einen extra riegel für die durststrecke schierstein - mz ein, oder hat die eisdiele endlich wieder auf?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (2. März 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Wofür???
> 
> Rad geputzt,Klamotten gewaschen?
> Egal wie,ich werde morgen um 14 Uhr wieder am Start sein.
> ...



Also ich bin wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (2. März 2012)

Ich hab´s befürchtet


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

e-bike?


----------



## Waldi76 (2. März 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Nicht fahren ist ja auch keine Lösung.
was haltet ihr denn von eine kleinen Zangenrunde?
@GR: Das nenn ich Kampfgeist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (2. März 2012)

@murph:  extra NUR wegen DIR :-D

@a.nienie: gerne ... haste eins?

@waldi: ääähm logisch? was anderes erwartet?? 

...denn nach meinem Crash (inkl. Krankenhaus) aufm Flowtrail letztes Jahr bin ich ne Woche später wieder im Ahrtal gewesen ... da gings mir auch nich gut ...trotzdem durchgezogen!

...nach menem crash mit der leitplanke nach dem Sommerfest war ich paar Tage später auch wieder am Start bei 4 Touren hintereinander , Gowa,Stromberg,KH,Bingen .... das alles mit nem verletzten Knie ....trotzdem durchgezogen!

also ...! 

ihr müsst halt nur immer ein bisschen bergauf warten ...aber mit bisschen teamgeist klappt des oder ?


----------



## Waldi76 (2. März 2012)

Klar bring Deinen Kumpel halt auch mit.
Wie wollen alle den Teamgeist mal kennen lernen.
Oder siehst Du den immer erst nach 200hm?
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (2. März 2012)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Klar bring Deinen Kumpel halt auch mit.
> Wie wollen alle den Teamgeist mal kennen lernen.
> Oder siehst Du den immer erst nach 200hm?
> Alles wird gut.



Wat wer bist du denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (2. März 2012)

Nicht schlagen Jungs ich will ne richtige Schlammschlacht


----------



## Waldi76 (2. März 2012)

Hallo Bonsai,

wie schauts aus? Machst Du morgen auch mit?
Denk an den Winterpokal. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mbonsai (2. März 2012)

Das kann ich dem armen GR ja nicht antun aber wir hatten es überlegt nachdem ich letzte Woche gut durch den Gowa durchgekommen bin


----------



## Waldi76 (2. März 2012)

Das verstehe ich nicht was hat den GR damit zutun?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (2. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Das kann ich dem armen GR ja nicht antun aber wir hatten es überlegt nachdem ich letzte Woche gut durch den Gowa durchgekommen bin



Der Herr kann mitfahren wo , wann und wie er will!

Also mich bitte daraushalten ...dankeschön!


----------



## Dachma (2. März 2012)

Ich komm auch mit. 
Bis morgen 14 Uhr.
Viele Grüße Dagmar


----------



## karpfenandi (3. März 2012)

moin,
bin dabei um vierzehnhundert, wenns nit regnet 
mit o ohne achim?
gruss andi


----------



## Mr Pogo (3. März 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Nicht schlagen Jungs ich will ne richtige Schlammschlacht


Scheint heut ja recht spannend zu werden.
Muß auch mal wieder mitkommen.
Bis nachher,
Klaus


----------



## f.topp (3. März 2012)

juchu, radeln im nebel und Matsch!!!! Und für Unterhaltung ist auch gesorgt...


----------



## Murph (3. März 2012)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich komm auch mit.
> Bis morgen 14 Uhr.
> Viele Grüße Dagmar



Schön,wenigstens jemand mit Ortskenntnissen dabei. 



f.topp schrieb:


> juchu, radeln im nebel und Matsch!!!! Und für Unterhaltung ist auch gesorgt...



Bist Du auch dabei?
2 mit Ortsk.......wird ja immer besser. 

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (3. März 2012)

Ja cool Schlam schlacht, bin dabei bring und einen Crosser mit Slicks mit

mfg


----------



## mbonsai (3. März 2012)

Schoene erste Tour fuer mich Danke an die Guidin

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## toslson (3. März 2012)

Danke für die Nette Tour Heute*

Dachma,  Murph *
*keep on going    











*


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (3. März 2012)

Danke an die guides!  Kann der Bildermacher die Bilder zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke


----------



## Murph (4. März 2012)

Danke für´s Feedback.
Und vor allem Danke an Dagmar für´s guiden!!!!! 
War eine schöne,entspannte Runde mit unglaublich vielen Beinharten und welche die es noch werden wollen.

Die gestrige Tour....diesmal auch mit Höhenprofil! 






BTW

@Toslson
BILDER!


----------



## jussebel (4. März 2012)

ihr seid ja echt alle fleissig Hut ab - ab Ende März bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## jussebel (6. März 2012)

Hallo hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wi ich die Ankündigung für So den 1 April finden kann (tour Binger Wald) mit Daniel Bohlander? Hab zwar den Beinhart Kalender aber irgendwie finde ich die Touren nie odre bis immer zu spät . Wollte mal früh sein und mich dort auch evt. anmelden

HELP !!


----------



## Murph (6. März 2012)

Im Notfall könntest Du ja den @Fubbes mal anmailen.


----------



## mbonsai (6. März 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wi ich die Ankündigung für So den 1 April finden kann (tour Binger Wald) mit Daniel Bohlander? Hab zwar den Beinhart Kalender aber irgendwie finde ich die Touren nie odre bis immer zu spät . Wollte mal früh sein und mich dort auch evt. anmelden
> 
> HELP !!



Normalerweise wird es hier im Forum eine Woche vorher gepostet, nur keinen Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (7. März 2012)

Funk Daniel doch einfach an. Schau mal bei den "Sonntagsrunden ab Münster-Sarmsheim" vorbei, oder *klick hier*


----------



## picard (8. März 2012)

Samstag 14:00 Uhr Biketreff Kleinaustraße!

Gäste sind wie immer herzlich willkommen. Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. März 2012)

D a a a a a a b e i ! 

Bis denne


----------



## Dachma (8. März 2012)

Ich auch, wenn Frank mich nicht noch mit seiner Vogelgrippe ansteckt.

Hi, hi zwei gegen einen. Das wird eine gemütliche Tour 

LG
Dagmar


----------



## Murph (9. März 2012)

Ne ne
Wieso 2 gegen einen?
Ich bin doch bei euch!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (9. März 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Ne ne
> Wieso 2 gegen einen?
> Ich bin doch bei euch!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Macht euch keine großen Hoffnungen auf eine flotte Tour, ich bin dieses Jahr kaum gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (9. März 2012)

Jaja
Sowas sagst Du immer 

Werden wir ja morgen sehen.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Macht euch keine großen Hoffnungen auf eine flotte Tour, ich bin dieses Jahr kaum gefahren!



hahahahahaha ..... das macht wieviel jahrzehnte biken ...wett???

schwätzer


also dann nurnoch Tempo 20km/h bergauf 

hihi


----------



## Dachma (10. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch Halsweh. Sage ab.
Bis nächste Woche hoffentlich.

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. März 2012)

N N N E E E E I I I I I N ..... jetzt bin ich als langsame Gurke wieder alleine mit den Roadrunnern :-(

gute besserung!


----------



## Mr Pogo (10. März 2012)

hab gehört es wird eine ganz gemütliche klitzekleine Runde geben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da bin ich gern dabei.
Bis später.


----------



## Luzie (10. März 2012)

Hallo Michael,

ich begleite dich ein Stück, werde dank der Rüsselseuche, wahrscheinlich früher aussteigen...

Bis gleich


----------



## titanstahl (10. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin durch den momentanen Sonnenschein aus meinem Winterschlaf erwacht und mein Rad ist auch noch nicht ganz verrostet. Daher möchte ich gerne wieder einmal als Gast mitradeln. Ich hoffe, dass ich mithalten kann.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Kante69 (10. März 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Ne ne
> Wieso 2 gegen einen?
> Ich bin doch bei euch!
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 Moin Moin Thomas, hast du schon eine Tour im Kopf die wir
heute fahren!!! Bin noch net so Top on the Bike.
Starten wir wieder um 14Uhr!!!
Lg Malte


----------



## Darkwing (10. März 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Luzie (10. März 2012)

Danke Michael, 

das du mich das Stück mitgenommen hast... 

... hier noch das Beweisfoto der heutigen Tour





bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (11. März 2012)

War eine schöne kleine Runde auf die Hohe Wurzel und zurück.





Leider hatten wir diesmal 2 Ausfälle auf der Tour.
Aber immerhin keine verletzten!!!!

Bis in 14 Tagen......am nächsten Samstag bin ich Zeremonienmeister auf der Geburtstagsfeier meines Töchterleins! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kante69 (11. März 2012)

Danke an die Guides , für die Tour.
Von wegen, keine Verletzten!!! Habe
mir konkreten Fully Virus geholt und kann seit 
der Tour nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Darkwing (11. März 2012)

Kante69 schrieb:


> Von wegen, keine Verletzten!!! Habe
> mir konkreten Fully Virus geholt und kann seit
> der Tour nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich Dir in diesem Fall "gute Besserung" wünschen soll...


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2012)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich Dir in diesem Fall "gute Besserung" wünschen soll...


das wächst sich raus


----------



## Murph (12. März 2012)

Kante69 schrieb:


> Danke an die Guides , für die Tour.
> Von wegen, keine Verletzten!!! Habe
> mir konkreten Fully Virus geholt und kann seit
> der Tour nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.
> Gruß Malte


 Die Goisemer


----------



## Mr Pogo (12. März 2012)

Kante69 schrieb:


> Danke an die Guides , für die Tour.
> Von wegen, keine Verletzten!!! Habe
> mir konkreten Fully Virus geholt und kann seit
> der Tour nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.


Keine Sorge, das ist keine Krankheit. Bist nur zum Bergauffahrer mutiert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die fahren halt lieber länger bergauf und dafür kürzer bergab und das geht mit einem Fulli eben besser. 
Ansonsten eine super Tour die mir viel Spaß gemacht hat.
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. März 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das ist keine Krankheit. Bist nur zum Bergauffahrer mutiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Logik verstehe ich nicht ....

wenn ich viel bergauf fahren möchte und nur kurz runter .... dann hol ich mir doch grade ein HT .... denn fully unnötige technik und gewicht .. die man beim kurzen bergab nich brauch 

aber naja :-D

trotzdem danke für die tour 

ich war nich der die das "letzter"


----------



## Mr Pogo (12. März 2012)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Die Logik verstehe ich nicht ....


Ja eben, die Zeit die man mit bergaufahren verbringt wird länger und die Zeit die man mit bergabfahren verbringt wird kürzer - zumindest solange man nicht shuttelt.
LG


----------



## Darkwing (12. März 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Ja eben, die Zeit die man mit bergaufahren verbringt wird länger...
> LG



Das möchte ich einfach mal anzweifeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (13. März 2012)

Carl Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Logik will immer Eines und bedenkt nicht, dass es viele Logiken gibt."


Na gut - dazu habe ich das hier gefunden


----------



## Darkwing (13. März 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Na gut - dazu habe ich das hier gefunden


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. März 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand? An der Kleinaustraße?


----------



## picard (16. März 2012)

Ich will morgen schon fahren, kann aber leider erst morgen sagen was es gibt, da mich noch eine Erkältung plagt.


----------



## Kante69 (16. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kante69 (16. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Ich will morgen schon fahren, kann aber leider erst morgen sagen was es gibt, da mich noch eine Erkältung plagt.


Zwei´heiße Gläser Äpelwoi uf ex und du bist morgen Top Fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (16. März 2012)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Ich will morgen schon fahren, kann aber leider erst morgen sagen was es gibt, da mich noch eine Erkältung plagt.



Dann erstmal gute besserung michael!

und frage an Kante? 

ich hab ja genügend GPS Tracks drauf ... wäre die Frage ob wir auch fahren , falls der michael sich nich so gut fühlt?

gruß


----------



## riker1 (17. März 2012)

Hallo, bin neu, würde gerne fahren...gute Vorsätze
Geht heute was?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (17. März 2012)

Heute ist eine Tour zur Hallgartner Zange geplant. Das bedeutet Singletrails bis S2 (Beinhart Level 3) mit etwa 800hm und 40km. Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße Rückkehr 18.00 Uhr. Bitte alle mit Helm und funktionsfähigen MTB. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen, fahren aber auf eigenes Risiko mit.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Heute ist eine Tour zur Hallgartner Zange geplant. Das bedeutet Singletrails bis S2 (Beinhart Level 3) mit etwa 800hm und 40km. Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße Rückkehr 18.00 Uhr. Bitte alle mit Helm und funktionsfähigen MTB. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen, fahren aber auf eigenes Risiko mit.



Jawoll  bin dabei!


----------



## Waldi76 (17. März 2012)

Bei dem Wetter wollt Ihr vor die Tür?
Naja irgendein Wetter ist ja immer.
Ich fahr auch mit

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mr Pogo (17. März 2012)

Ich komm wohl auch mit obwohl man bei dem Wetter auch gut faul in der Sonne rumliegen könnte.
VG Klaus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. März 2012)

Bild von Heute HZ tour:


----------



## picard (18. März 2012)

Die Tour wurde noch etwas länger als ich dachte. 46km und 900hm. Ich hoffe die Trails an der HZ waren es wert. Trocken und griffig waren sie auf jedenfall! Danke an alle Mitfahrer, das hat wieder sehr großen Spass gemacht.


----------



## Kante69 (18. März 2012)

Coole Tour!!! Leider ging mir in Walluf die Luft aus. Danke für die Ärtzliche Versorgung Klaus. Muß wohl noch bissel mehr km
runter spulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. März 2012)

Ich fand den trail auch super! Hab leider an der Stelle wo die Luft das erste mal ausging mein Handsxhuh verloren...


----------



## Mr Pogo (18. März 2012)

Danke Michael für die schöne Runde und Aufzeichnungen.
Und vielen Dank für das hochkant Gruppenfoto an GR.
@Kante - hab ja nur das OP Besteck bereitgestellt, operiert hast Du ja selbst.
Noch etwas müde Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## riker1 (19. März 2012)

Hi 
hat mir als Neuling auch Spaß gemacht. Hoffe es klappt öfters..-)
Mal gut die andere Rheinseite besser zu erkunden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (22. März 2012)

yuhu - kann enlich auch mal wieder - Wie immer Samstag 14:00?

Dagmar, Silke und Co was ist mit euch..unterstützt ihr den weiblichen Anteil


----------



## picard (22. März 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> yuhu - kann enlich auch mal wieder - Wie immer Samstag 14:00?



Ja, Samstag wieder um 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (22. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag wieder um 14:00 Uhr!



Du hoffe das haut mit dem Wetter hin , hab gesehen es soll Pipi regnen ...


----------



## Luzie (22. März 2012)

Hallo Claudi,

na gut, wenn du Verstärkung brauchst, dann bin ich am Sa. dabei...


----------



## jussebel (23. März 2012)

super Silke -  freu mich schón aufs Eis hinterher


----------



## Murph (23. März 2012)

Eis? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Italiener noch im Wintermodus sind,quasi noch nicht aufgetaut! 

Wenn meine Terminplanung passt bin ich auch wieder am Start.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2012)

also der italiener nähe GoWa treff hatte schon geöffnet.
habe ich zufällig im vorbeifahren gesehen.

wenn es bis zum start trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## jussebel (23. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also der italiener nähe GoWa treff hatte schon geöffnet.
> habe ich zufällig im vorbeifahren gesehen.
> 
> wenn es bis zum start trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


 
Wo seht ihr immer nur den Regen ? Einfach nur auf weeter.de schauen die haben immer positive Vorhersagen


----------



## Regis (23. März 2012)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Darkwing (23. März 2012)

Regis schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## maifelder (23. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es auch mal wieder.


----------



## Mr_Marco (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche morgen auch mal wieder dabei zu sein. Hoffe meine Vorlesung geht nicht zu lange 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (23. März 2012)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Regis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Darkwing (23. März 2012)

Ja gut!


----------



## Kante69 (24. März 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


>


Alles wird gut


----------



## Murph (24. März 2012)

Soooo

Nachdem ich zum dritten mal meine hinteren Bremsbeläge verloren hatte dachte ich mir,......gut dann fahr ich eben heim! 
Ist ganz schön merkwürdig so mit ohne hintere Bremse! 

War trotzdem bis dahin(Schlangenbad) eine schöne Tour mit einer riiiiiesen Gruppe,ich glaube 20 Leuts warens.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ein paar schöne Trails so ohne mich 

Danke Michael für´s guiden,warten,helfen usw.,usw.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. März 2012)

Ja Murph hatten wir 

Käfertrail war super und den Treppentrail an der Burg S. !

Danke Michael!

Kann mir bitte jemand den GPS track von heute geben,Danke

Meine batterien haben den Geist aufgegeben!


----------



## boettgeri (24. März 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> ....Danke Michael für´s guiden,warten,helfen usw.,usw.



Dem Dank schließe ich mich gerne an. War 'ne schöne Tour 

Wer sich für den Streckenverlauf interessiert kann hier nachsehen.

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## boettgeri (24. März 2012)

boettgeri schrieb:


> ...Wer sich für den Streckenverlauf interessiert kann hier nachsehen....



Sorry für den fehlerhaften Link; - der hier sollte richtig sein:

http://www.everytrail.com/fullscreen.php?trip_id=1499066&units=metric

Albrecht


----------



## Darkwing (24. März 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Soooo
> 
> Nachdem ich zum dritten mal meine hinteren Bremsbeläge verloren hatte dachte ich mir,......gut dann fahr ich eben heim!
> Ist ganz schön merkwürdig so mit ohne hintere Bremse!



Mensch Murph, die Dinger sind doch viel zu teuer, um die dutzendweise in die Botanik zu pfeffern! 

Ansonsten schöne Tour, Danke Michael.


----------



## Murph (25. März 2012)

Du sagst es! 
Hab gerade mal ein paar von den Dingern für fast 70 Neuronen bestellt.  

Bei meinem Verschleiss/meiner Verlustrate


----------



## mbonsai (25. März 2012)

Danke Michael hat viel Spass gemacht mit der grossen Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (25. März 2012)

Hallo Michael,

den Danksagungen schließe ich mich gerne an, schöne Trails, angenehmes Tempo und dank der großen Gruppe ganz viele Möglichkeiten zum Schwätzchen halten  

Danke, das du die Gruppe nicht geteilt hast, obwohl sowas für einen Guide sehr anstrengend ist 

Ach übrigens, die Eis - Saison ist wieder eröffnet, hab heute das erste Softeis gehabt


----------



## jussebel (26. März 2012)

hmm lecker -- musste meins dann zu Hause aus der Tiefkühltruhe essen ..


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2012)

******** wie immer 

hätte ich gewusst, dass Ihr so lange fahren wollt, hätte ich meine aufwärmrunde etwas kürzer gehalten. so lange saß ich schon lange nicht mehr auf dem rad.



Murph schrieb:


> Du sagst es!
> Hab gerade mal ein paar von den Dingern für fast 70 Neuronen bestellt.
> 
> Bei meinem Verschleiss/meiner Verlustrate


ärgerlich.
Du solltest mal eine shimano bremse montieren, da werden die beläge mit einer schraube gesichert


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (26. März 2012)

@ a.nienie: 

Du bist so ein schwätzer^^ 

1. Von ganz hinten sah deine Performance vom Anfang bis zum Schluss nicht schlecht aus!
Und solange du nicht so wie ich bergauf aus dem allerletzen loch pfeifst ....kanns du nich so kaputt gewesen sein .. mein Lieber 

2. Das liegt an seiner Mini bremse ....juicy ... Denn an meiner Avid Bremse ... Code ...hab ich ein splint + ein bolzen drin ...da fällt nix in die Gegend außer mir selbst 
Ich war beim Burger König ....hm lecker Burger und Milchshake verdrückt 

Greetz


----------



## Murph (30. März 2012)

Holla Gemeinde 

Wenn's Wetter nicht schlechter wird,was ich nicht glaube,werde ich morgen um 14 Uhr wieder am Start sein.

Wer mit möchte bitte hier bescheid geben!

Falls doch noch die Welt unter zu gehen droht werde ich bis morgen um 12 Uhr absagen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2012)

wenn ich das knacken aus dem antrieb bekommen.. ieeeh.. putzen  würde ich mitrollen.


----------



## toslson (30. März 2012)

wenn ich das Weltuntergangsknacken aus den Knien herausbekommen, würde ich auch mal mitschieben


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. März 2012)

wenn ich das Weltuntergangswetter an Ostern sehe sollte ich morgen gasgeben.


> Greetz


----------



## mbonsai (30. März 2012)

toslson schrieb:


> wenn ich das Weltuntergangsknacken aus den Knien herausbekommen, würde ich auch mal mitschieben



 ich geh mal wandern, ueberrollt mich bitte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (31. März 2012)

schön,schön
Lauter gehbehinderte.....na das wird ja lustisch


----------



## Kante69 (31. März 2012)

na dann viel spass mit deinen gehbehinderten.Kann heute
leider nicht.
Lg malte


----------



## titanstahl (31. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass meine Anmeldung nicht Murph(y)s Law unterfällt, d.h. das Wetter dadurch noch schlechter wird. Denn wenn dem so wäre würde ich gerne und immer noch als Gast teilnehmen.
Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Mr Pogo (1. April 2012)

Hi Thomas,
leider konnte ich gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig absagen.
Aber ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht gewartet und eine schöne Tour gehabt.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Murph (1. April 2012)

Nein kein Problem....wir sind dann einfach mal los gefahren 

Nach einigen Irrungen und Wirrungen auf dem Weg zur Platte und zurück,zogen wir es vor ab Alt Klarenthal den mehr oder weniger direkten Weg durch Dotzheim Richtung Biebrich zu nehmen....war ja auch schon spät! 
Da hatte sich schon der zweite Beinharte verabschiedet......die Krönung dann,da lassen mich doch die letzten drei ab der Schiersteiner Brücke alleine!!!!! 



Mir hat's jedenfalls Spass gemacht,war eine nette homogene Gruppe von 5 1/2 Beinharten(Du merkst Christian,Du gehörst schon quasi dazu ).
Es waren dann doch laut GPS 42,8km und 1052HM. 

Michael wäre stolz auf uns gewesen.


----------



## wunjo (1. April 2012)

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, der "Notabstieg" aus Klarenthal war aus Zeitgründen ganz gut, 
hatte noch was vor. 
 Hoffe das alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind. ( Marcel auch..?)
Heute Andy schon wieder kurz vor Stromberg beim Training gesichtet. 
bis nächstes mal  
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (2. April 2012)

Ich hatte Marcel noch unter der Schiersteiner Brücke getroffen,dachte eigentlich das er mit Andi die andere Richtung eingeschlagen hätte.
Der ist dann kurz nach euch auf die andere (äääbsch  )Seite gewechselt.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2012)

murph, die runde war wirklich lustig - abfahren und dann wieder hoch - hat das zeug zum running gag.
wetter hätte etwas besser sein können 



wunjo schrieb:


> ...
> Heute Andy schon wieder kurz vor Stromberg beim Training gesichtet.


warts Du mit dem motorrad unterwegs?

hab in roth abgedreht und dann noch ein paar beinharte getroffen. mit uwe über die hügel zurück. mir langt's erstmal.


----------



## hallotv (2. April 2012)

@ a.nienie:


> wenn ich das knacken aus dem antrieb bekommen.. ieeeh.. putzen würde ich mitrollen


wenn es nicht klappt, komm`halt mal bei mir vorbei, oder lass das Teil mal einen Tag bei mir. Und schon ist Ruhe. (Ich putze aber nicht, weder meine noch andere Räder!)
Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2012)

danke thomas 
mittlerweile ist der ganze antrieb (bis auf die kette) getauscht und bis auf die pedale läuft alles geschmeidig.
die pedale kriegen demnächst mal eine reinigung/schmierung und ich kann wieder lautlos dahingleiten


----------



## wunjo (2. April 2012)

warts Du mit dem motorrad unterwegs?

ne, wir waren mit ´nem Beetle ohne Dach unterwegs, 
hatte sogar mal gewunken


----------



## wunjo (2. April 2012)

warts Du mit dem motorrad unterwegs?


ne, wir waren mit ´nem Beetle ohne Dach unterwegs, 
hatte sogar mal gewunken


----------



## picard (3. April 2012)

Murph schrieb:


> Nein kein Problem....wir sind dann einfach mal los gefahren
> 
> Nach einigen Irrungen und Wirrungen auf dem Weg zur Platte und zurück,zogen wir es vor ab Alt Klarenthal den mehr oder weniger direkten Weg durch Dotzheim Richtung Biebrich zu nehmen....war ja auch schon spät!
> Da hatte sich schon der zweite Beinharte verabschiedet......die Krönung dann,da lassen mich doch die letzten drei ab der Schiersteiner Brücke alleine!!!!!
> ...



Muss ja eine schöne Tour gewesen sein, bei 1052hm müsst ihr ja jeden Hügel mitgenommen haben. Ja, wenn man in den Rabengrund fährt, kommt man da so schnell nicht mehr raus


----------



## jussebel (5. April 2012)

wirds am Samstag ne Tour geben ?


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2012)

ja. also ich fahre bei erträglicher witterung.


----------



## picard (5. April 2012)

Bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter, gibt es am Ostersamstag wieder um 14.00 Uhr eine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. April 2012)

Macht dann jemand bis spätestens Sa morgens ne offizielle Ankündigung ob ne tour gefahren wird?

wäre supi...

gruß


----------



## jussebel (6. April 2012)

bin auch dabei wenns erträglich ist mit dem Wetter


----------



## picard (7. April 2012)

Das Wetter sieht nicht toll aus, aber zu einer MTB-Tour sollte es reichen. Leichte Regenbekleidung nicht vergessen! Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.
Bitte hier posten, falls ihr mitfahren wollt, damit ich nicht alleine dort stehe.
Gruß Michael


----------



## titanstahl (7. April 2012)

Hallo,
der ewige Gast (ich schaue heute ganz bestimmt noch nach dem Aufnahmeformular, isch schwör) würde jedenfalls dabei sein.
Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Dachma (7. April 2012)

Ich komm auch mit.

Dagmar


----------



## jussebel (7. April 2012)

ok ich auch 
Claudi


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. April 2012)

Ich auch!


----------



## jussebel (13. April 2012)

hat noch keienr was geposted ?


----------



## picard (13. April 2012)

Morgen gibt es wieder eine nette Tour durch den Taunus. Geplant ist u.a. Förster Bitter Eiche, Kloster Eberbach, Kiedrich. 
ca. 40km bei 800hm 
Tempolevel 2.
Treffpunkt Samstag, 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Klainaustraße

Bitte hier anmelden. Gäste sind mit funktionstüchtigen MTB und Helm willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (13. April 2012)

bin die 1. ..-)
Claudi


----------



## Murph (13. April 2012)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit.

Achso
Nr. 2  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-Olaf (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich die drei dann 

mfg
mtb


----------



## Mr Pogo (14. April 2012)

Hurra die Sonne scheint!
Bin dabei.
(erst die Nr. 4 ?)
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## titanstahl (14. April 2012)

Hallo,
wenn Ihr mich nochmals als Gast zulasst (ich weiß, dass ich ein Schluri bin), dann würde ich gerne wieder mitfahren. Ich weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ichs schaffe. Daher wartet nicht auf mich: Wenn weg, dann weg.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (14. April 2012)

bin erst gestern ne knapp 60 km tour mit 1300 hm gefahren ...aber ich versuchs zu schaffen ... hängt davon ab wie ich mich fühle ...bin bissel schlapp^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karpfenandi (14. April 2012)

moin,
fahre heut mit,
bis gleich..


----------



## riker1 (14. April 2012)

so Garten bleibt liegen, spontan dabei....bis gleich...muss los


----------



## picard (20. April 2012)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder ein Runde durch den Taunus. Geplant sind wieder ca. 40km und 800hm. Gäste sind wie immer herzlich willkomen. 
Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. 
Bitte hier im Forum anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mr Pogo (21. April 2012)

Das Wetter sieht zwar nicht so gut aus. Würde aber, wenn bis 12 Uhr keine Absage, kommen.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## picard (21. April 2012)

Da sich bisher nur ein Teilhnehmer angemeldet hat und das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht erfolgt hiermit eine *Absage *des Biketreffs. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit sich beim Biketreff Rheingaustraße um 13:30 Uhr anzuschliessen.


----------



## Mr Pogo (21. April 2012)

Gut, das werde ich machen.


----------



## Dachma (21. April 2012)

Aber wehe du fährst zu langsam, Klaus!


----------



## MTB-Olaf (27. April 2012)

AhhHH Schmerzen

Was ist mit morgen brauch mein kik


----------



## Darkwing (28. April 2012)

Hallo Leute.

es liegt zwar keine "offizielle" Tourankündigung vor, aufgrund der erstmals fast sommerlichen Temperaturen in dieser Saison schlage ich jedoch vor, dass wir uns trotzdem regulär um 14:00 Uhr zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit dem Bergfahrrad treffen. Irgendeinen Weg irgendwohin werden wir dann schon finden, Rückkehr ungewiss .

Wer ist dabei?

Bis nachher, viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## hallotv (28. April 2012)

Ich schwanke noch, ob ich mit Werner fahre. Abergrundsätzlich habe ich Interesse.

-Erledigt, starte bei Werner und steige früher aus, schade.
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (28. April 2012)

Komme auch, hatte die letzten Tage nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## lux33 (28. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch mit. 
Lucas


----------



## jussebel (28. April 2012)

ich komme auch 
Claudia


----------



## titanstahl (28. April 2012)

Ein später Gast möchte auch noch in die Sonne reiten.
Sportlichen Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Darkwing (28. April 2012)

Es war eine (fast uneingeschränkt) schöne Tour bei sommerlichen Temperaturen. Mein besonderer Dank geht an den Mechaniker, Materialspender, Spontan-Bike-Shop-Betreiber und Guide Michael. 

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen Mitfahrer für die Geduld bei meinen (gefühlt) 137 Platten am Stück, die sich trotz vieler helfender Hände einfach nicht beheben lassen wollten. 

Auch wenn ich mein Rad zwischendurch am liebsten in die nächste Müllpresse geworfen hätte  (glücklicherweise war keine in der Nähe ), war es trotzdem eine tolle Tour.

Bis demnächst
Matthias


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

dafür war das eis gut


----------



## Hans-Guenther (1. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, dass ich mit euch fahren durfte. Es war eine super Tour trotz des Aufenthaltes durch meinen Platten.Habe viel gelernt und werde hoffentlich das nächste mal das richtige Werkzueg dabei haben.
Gruß aus Finthen

Hans-Guenther


----------



## Maffe (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist morgen - trotz schlechter Wetterprognose - eine Tour geplant?


----------



## picard (5. Mai 2012)

Bei dem schlechten Wetter ist heute ist keine Tour geplant.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (5. Mai 2012)

Eine gute Entscheidung, wenn ich so nach draußen schaue...

Dann hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende wieder.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Moorhuhn (11. Mai 2012)

Hi- und wie sieht es mit einer Tour morgen, 12.05., aus ? Die Wetterprognose sieht doch ganz gut aus- spätestens zum Eisessen sollte die Sonne voll da sein !


----------



## picard (11. Mai 2012)

Morgen gibt es bikefreundliche 12 Grad ohne Regen. Daher findet der Biketreff wieder statt. 
Geplant sind etwa 40km und 800hm bei Beinhart Tempolevel II durch den Taunus und das Rheingaugebirge.

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Rückkehr gegen 17.30 Uhr


----------



## Murph (11. Mai 2012)

Aaaaah

Wollte auch gerade was schreiben,das Wetter soll ja morgen nicht sooooo schlecht werden.

Also bis morgen 14 Uhr!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker65 (11. Mai 2012)

Werde auch mal wieder mitkommen.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Murph (12. Mai 2012)

Kann heute doch nicht mitkommen....hab andere Termine.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß euch ! is Mir zu windig ... und der suff steckt in den knochen:kotz:


----------



## hallotv (12. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, ich bin dabei. Aaaber langsam!!!!


----------



## titanstahl (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wäre schon schön, wenn Ihr mich wieder als Gast mitnehmen würdet.
Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. Mai 2012)

Grade gesehen. das wäre doch was für euch Giganten 

YAK ATTACK 5400Hm Moutainbikerennen


----------



## Sparcy (14. Mai 2012)

titanstahl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre schon schön, wenn Ihr mich wieder als Gast mitnehmen würdet.
> Sportliche Grüße,
> Christian



Wie, immer noch kein Mitglied


----------



## carboni (16. Mai 2012)

Lockere Runde am Samstag, 19.05.2012, um 14.00 Uhr.
Mal wieder und wie immer ...


----------



## Flotte_Biene (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs,

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen.

LG
Biene


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (16. Mai 2012)

carboni schrieb:


> Lockere Runde am Samstag, 19.05.2012, um 14.00 Uhr.
> Mal wieder und wie immer ...



erschtmoo gugge wie des wedder wird!


----------



## carboni (17. Mai 2012)

Die Wettervorhersage >(Wetteronline)


----------



## jussebel (18. Mai 2012)

ich komme auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2012)

+2
(bringe noch meinen bruder mit)


----------



## fliege1 (18. Mai 2012)

Bin als Gast dabei

Holger


----------



## Mr Pogo (18. Mai 2012)

Komm auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## Dachma (18. Mai 2012)

Ohh, bei einem so seltenen Gast ähh Guide versuche ich auch mal wieder bei Euch mitzuhalten. Bis morgen.

Dagmar


----------



## Maffe (19. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich der Runde an (Gast).


----------



## Dachma (19. Mai 2012)

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour. Und ich hab sogar bis zum Ende durchgehalten. Vielen Dank Achim, für die Motivations-Arbeit 

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## jussebel (20. Mai 2012)

Achim danke für die echt schöne erlebnissreiche Tour - Bike und Fahrer sind wieder einigermassen vom Schlamm befreit.


----------



## Mr Pogo (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht, und es waren teils lustige "Wege" dabei


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2012)

der trail im nadelwald ist ausbaubar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Gemeinde 

Ich werde morgen mal wieder am Start sein! 
Mal schauen wo mich(uns?) das Schicksal hin treibt.

Ansonsten gilt.......siehe erster post 

Bin mal gespannt wer sich traut 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## picard (25. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## carboni (25. Mai 2012)

Ischaach


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

zweitaccount?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (25. Mai 2012)

carboni schrieb:


> Ischaach



DU bist echt doof!!! Wollt die ganze zeit mit dir mal fahren ... und jetzt wo ich scheinbar am Tiefpunkt meiner Kondition bin und morgen eeeeh in Ottweiler aufm Flowtrail bin ..also nich kann ... fährst du .. wie letzte woche


Mannooo jetzt muss ich


----------



## titanstahl (26. Mai 2012)

Hallole,
nehmt Ihr mich auch wieder mit, bitte?

Im Voraus vielen Dan,
mit sportlichen Grüßen

Euer (Gast) Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (27. Mai 2012)

War doch gar nicht so schlecht gestern die Tour! 
Die Route ging über diverse Wege Richtung Kloster Eberbach und zum Eis zurück!

Es war eine angenehm homogene kleine Gruppe von 6 Leuts wobei sich die Gruppe in 3,5 Mitfahrer und 2,5 Guides aufteilte. 





Bis die Tage

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (1. Juni 2012)

Gibts morgen einen Guide?


----------



## Murph (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich nicht,bin nächstes WE wieder am Start.


----------



## Dachma (1. Juni 2012)

Ich werde um 14 Uhr da sein. Dann findet sich schon was.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein echter Guide. Sonst guidinen wir uns selbst.

Liebe Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Mr Pogo (1. Juni 2012)

Würde auch gerne fahren. 

Das ging ja schnell mit dem Guide


----------



## huberghr (1. Juni 2012)

ich meld mich auch mal als gast unter vorbehalt an.

gruss
gerd


----------



## picard (1. Juni 2012)

Morgen gibt es wieder einen Biketreff, ich kam nur nicht dazu was zu schreiben.

Start ist wieder um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
Geplant sind ca. 35km und 750hm. Bitte wieder mit Helm und funktionierenden Mountainbike. Gäste sind willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Luzie (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Michael,

na wenn du guidest, dann bin ich doch dabei... ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Schlangenbad


----------



## Ripman (1. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,

werde versuchen pünktlich am Start zu sein. Bin mal gespannt, wo es so längs geht.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (2. Juni 2012)

Na gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (2. Juni 2012)

ich fahre auch mit


----------



## Volker65 (2. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß Volker


----------



## karpfenandi (2. Juni 2012)

Auch dabei!


----------



## huberghr (2. Juni 2012)

Hey....

war eine echt geile Tour (41 km , 734hm)!!!

Hier ein paar Bilderchen oben auf der Wurzel.

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/71483841/2/Touren/Beinhart(2.6.2012)?h=9e7a98

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Ripman (2. Juni 2012)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, vielen Dank fürs Zeigen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## picard (8. Juni 2012)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder um 14.00 Uhr eine lockere Runde (ca. 40km , 800hm) durch das Rheingaugebirge.

Gruß Michael


----------



## hallotv (8. Juni 2012)

da bin ich dabei, wenn`s nicht gießt.


----------



## huberghr (8. Juni 2012)

ich meld mich auch wieder (unter vorbehalt....) an.

gruss
gerd


----------



## Murph (8. Juni 2012)

Auch wieder mit komm ich.  

Bis morgen,gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich auch mit 
Gruß Volker


----------



## Luzie (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Dachma (8. Juni 2012)

Ich auch, wenn es nicht doll regnet.
Achim, kommst du auch für die langsame Gruppe?


----------



## Mr Pogo (9. Juni 2012)

Es regnet nicht - da komm ich auch.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Achim (9. Juni 2012)

Dachma schrieb:


> Ich auch, wenn es nicht doll regnet.
> Achim, kommst du auch für die langsame Gruppe?



Welche langsame Gruppe? 
Bis später!


----------



## Kante69 (9. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei und bring Verstärkung mit!!!!
Gruss Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (9. Juni 2012)

Das war eine schöne Runde hat super viel Spaß gemacht...und war gar nicht so anstrengend . Vielen Dank Michael.


----------



## Murph (10. Juni 2012)

Stimmt 

Danke Michael für's guiden.
Schöne Gruppe,schönes Tempo,goiles Wetter und schöne Runde.......
was will man(n) mehr?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## huberghr (10. Juni 2012)

hey.....

geile tour, wie immer eigentlich!

greets
gerd

p.s. mein mitgliedsantrag ist versendet! wie schon angekündigt.....


----------



## Kante69 (10. Juni 2012)

Danke für das Timing Michael, sind pünktlich daheim angekommen.
Gruss Malte


----------



## grosser (10. Juni 2012)

War eine super Tour, hat sich gelohnt als Seiteneinsteiger mit zu fahren! Hat jemand zufällig einen Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## huberghr (11. Juni 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> War eine super Tour, hat sich gelohnt als Seiteneinsteiger mit zu fahren! Hat jemand zufällig einen Track aufgezeichnet?



Natürlich.....

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84069.html
Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## picard (11. Juni 2012)

huberghr schrieb:


> Natürlich.....
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84069.html
> Grüsse
> Gerd


Bist Du eine andere Tour gefahren?


----------



## huberghr (11. Juni 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Bist Du eine andere Tour gefahren?



Oje,
recht hat er......

falscher Link!!!

Hier der Richtige
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.102361.html

Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## grosser (12. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Achim (12. Juni 2012)

Und doch noch einen neuen Trail gefahren. Danke Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (15. Juni 2012)

Helloo! Fährt da wer morgen?


----------



## picard (16. Juni 2012)

Heute findet um 14.00 Uhr kein Biketreff statt. Wer trotzdem fahren möchte kann sich Werner um 13.00 Uhr in der Rheingaustraße anschliessen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Werner (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Michael,

eine weise Entscheidung, heute nicht zu fahren. Gerade habe ich auch abgesagt, sozusagen im Minutentakt .

Schöne Grüße...
...Werner


----------



## Dachma (16. Juni 2012)

Na gut, dann geh ich laufen und schwimmen und trainiere für den Schlangenwettkampf.


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. Juni 2012)

Wird morgen gefahren bei dem trockenen Wetter?


----------



## Achim (22. Juni 2012)

Ich würde dann auch ...


----------



## Volker65 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Achim komme auch mit,habe aber frühschicht komme 5-10 Minuten später .
Ist das ok für euch .Gruß Volker


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. Juni 2012)

Super - da wird gerne gewartet.
Dann darf ich ja heute noch sportliches Fußball kucken. (Mit Bier und Ships ....)


----------



## Ripman (22. Juni 2012)

Isch gomm auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (22. Juni 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Super - da wird gerne gewartet.
> Dann darf ich ja heute noch sportliches Fußball kucken. (Mit Bier und Ships ....)



Klar Bier muß sein damit die Schiffe auch schön schwimmen

Möchte auch mitkommen


----------



## picard (23. Juni 2012)

Also dann bis später!


----------



## Ripman (23. Juni 2012)

Gerade umorientiert, bin doch nicht dabei, sorry.


----------



## Achim (24. Juni 2012)

BT | Marathontraining*










Scheewars


----------



## Mr Pogo (25. Juni 2012)

...und wie versprochen ging es ganz gemütlich hoch. Immerhin 30 km für so einen kleinen Berg. VG


----------



## Etri (29. Juni 2012)

werde morgen mal als gast bei euch mitfahren. war am dienstag schon bei der feierabendrunde dabei.. 

grüsse silvio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (29. Juni 2012)

Morgen wird wieder gefahren, es sei denn es gibt morgen Mittag starke Gewitter.

Wie gewohnt werden es 40km und 800hm sein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Luzie (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Michael,

wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei...


----------



## jussebel (29. Juni 2012)

bin auch dabei auch


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2012)

Also ungefähr 50+ km und 1342 hm, aber was soll`s, ich muß üben für Nauders.


----------



## jussebel (30. Juni 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Also ungefähr 50+ km und 1342 hm, aber was soll`s ich muß üben für Nauders.


Gute Einstellung


----------



## Mr Pogo (30. Juni 2012)

Komme auch wieder mit.


----------



## Dave 007 (30. Juni 2012)

ich fahre heute auch mit


----------



## Luzie (1. Juli 2012)

Danke Michael,

für´s guiden  und die Schlammpackung, ich habe gehört, sowas soll gut für die Haut sein


----------



## picard (6. Juli 2012)

Morgen findet der 14:00 Uhr Biketreff wie gewohnt statt. Aufgrund des Hafenfestes in Schierstein ist der Treffpunkt diesmal die Bushaltestelle in der Neckatstaße (an der Ampel).

Gruß Michael


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei 
Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (6. Juli 2012)

ich probier mal mitzufahren ...!


----------



## Mr Pogo (6. Juli 2012)

Komme auch mit - mal schaun ob das Wetter hält.
Muß mein Schwingenlager welchseln (altes Scottbike) und kriege es wohl nicht alleine hin.
Wer kennt denn eine gute, nette, günstige und natürlich kompetente Bikewerkstatt?
Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## karpfenandi (6. Juli 2012)

Treffpunkt so 200 m nördlich des p
arkplatzes?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (6. Juli 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Komme auch mit - mal schaun ob das Wetter hält.
> Muß mein Schwingenlager welchseln (altes Scottbike) und kriege es wohl nicht alleine hin.
> Wer kennt denn eine gute, nette, günstige und natürlich kompetente Bikewerkstatt?
> Viele Grüße,
> Klaus



Frag Doch mal unseren bikebauer ausm club . Thomas V. Alias Hallotv?!


----------



## fliege1 (6. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei!

Holger


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (7. Juli 2012)

Absage ... Hänge heute lieber in Stromberg ab ....!


----------



## Mr Pogo (8. Juli 2012)

War eine schöne Runde (gpx gegen mailadresse) bei bestem Wetter.
Vielen Dank fürs guiden an Michael.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2012)

... und einen extra daumen für das bonuslevel mit frank


----------



## Mr Pogo (13. Juli 2012)

Morgen könnte es ein Regenloch von 12 bis 18 Uhr geben. (laut www.wetteronline.de)
Wenn das morgenfrüh auch noch da ist würde ich gern ein bischen gemütlich fahren.
Beste Sommergrüße,
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (14. Juli 2012)

Also doch nur Sommerloch - hier regnets.


----------



## picard (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen gibt es bei schönen Wetter wieder einen Biketreff.
Treffpunkt ist wieder um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. Gefahren werden etwa 40km und 700hm im Taunus. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Luzie (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Michael,

damit du nicht allein fahren brauchst, komme ich morgen mal wieder zum Biketreff...


----------



## hallotv (20. Juli 2012)

So, wie es aussieht, wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Mr Pogo (21. Juli 2012)

Komme auch den Sommer suchen.


----------



## jussebel (21. Juli 2012)

wenns nicht regnet komme ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (21. Juli 2012)

Sorry Michael, 

aber bei dem wechselhaften Wetter verschieb ich das Rad fahren lieber auf morgen...

Wünsche all den beinharten viel Spass


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. Juli 2012)

War ne flotte Runde in kleinster Gruppe.
Der Sommer wurde gefunden. (kein Troppe)
Danke Michael fürs kommen.
VG


----------



## picard (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen gibt es wieder um 14.00 Uhr eine nette Runde durch den Taunus. Bei Interesse bitte hier anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (28. Juli 2012)

Sind wohl alle im Urlaub, daher erfolgt hiermit die *Absage *des heutigen Biketreffs.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Volker65 (3. August 2012)

Was ist mit Morgen fährt keiner Gruß Volker


----------



## picard (4. August 2012)

Die meisten sind noch im Urlaub, daher bitte bei Werner um 13:00 Uhr mitfahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9752198&postcount=347

Gruß Michael


----------



## rübi (4. August 2012)

Hallo Volker,

13 Uhr ist mir auch zu früh, sollen wir uns einfach mal 14 Uhr treffen und versuchen ne Runde zu fahren und auch wieder zurückzufinden?
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Darkwing (4. August 2012)

Da mach ich mit. Den Hinweg finden wir bestimmt....

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Volker65 (4. August 2012)

Kann heute nicht,hatte gestern zuviel getrunken .Gruß Volker


----------



## Luzie (10. August 2012)

Hallo Beinharte,

ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und würde morgen gerne biken...
Gibt es jemanden, der eine schöne Strecke kennt und mitkommen möchte???

Wie immer um 14:00 auf dem Parkplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (10. August 2012)

komme auch.Gruß Volker


----------



## feldbergbiker (10. August 2012)

...komme auch. Gruß Rainer


----------



## Waldi76 (11. August 2012)

......komme auch.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Luzie (11. August 2012)

Danke Waldi, 

fürs Weg zeigen, vor allem der Käfertrail war wie immer super...

@ Volker: Ich hoffe, du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Volker65 (12. August 2012)

Ja ich hoffe ihr habt euern Spaß gehabt .Gruß Volker


----------



## Mr Pogo (17. August 2012)

Morgen gibt es schönes Wetter - hat keiner Lust zu fahren?
Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-Olaf (18. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin 14 Uhr da und würde eine ganz lokere Runde bei dem Wetter machen.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## MTB-Olaf (18. August 2012)

Hallo,

Was war den los???
Drei Leute heute nur on Tour?
Wollte Achim heute nicht guiden?
Ich mach das ja gern, sorry Klaus hätte ich früher gewußt
das keiner Guide spielt hätte ich früher geschrieben.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Mr Pogo (19. August 2012)

Hi Olaf, das war zu spät - habe ja leider eine lange Anfahrt.
Immerhin drei Leute.
Naja, dann bis nächsten Sa. vielleicht.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (20. August 2012)

Ich kann am Samstag nicht.

Gruß


----------



## picard (24. August 2012)

Nach längerer  Pause gibt es morgen wieder einen Samstag Biketreff durch den Taunus und das Rheingaugebirge.
Treffpunkt ist wieder 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Fahrzeit etwa 3 Stunden mit 35km und ca. 700hm.

Gäste sind willkommen, bitte hier im Forum anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## huberghr (24. August 2012)

Hi,
wenns keine Bindfäden regnet bin ich um 2 Uhr da!

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Mr Pogo (24. August 2012)

Ich auch ohne Bindfäden bitte.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## fliege1 (24. August 2012)

Ohne Bindfäden bin ich auch dabei.

Holger


----------



## feldbergbiker (24. August 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (25. August 2012)

War mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour, teilweise durch eher selten befahrenes Terrain rund um das Taunuswunderland. Dabei haben wir nicht einen einzigen Bindfaden gesichtet und zum Schluss gab's für den harten Kern sogar noch ein lecker Eis. 

Vielen Dank an Michael und die Mitfahrer, bis nächste Woche
Matthias


----------



## picard (30. August 2012)

Auch an diesem Wochenende findet der Biketreff statt:
Sa. 14.00 Uhr 
Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Anmeldungen bitte hier!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Darkwing (30. August 2012)

Erster!  Bin dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Waldi76 (31. August 2012)

2. Bin ach dbei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mr Pogo (1. September 2012)

Bronze - super!
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Mr Pogo (2. September 2012)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und dem Guide für die zwar lange aber lockere Tour zur Zange.
Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
VG


----------



## Darkwing (2. September 2012)

Was meinst Du mit "locker", welche Tour bist Du denn gefahren? 

Aber Spaß hat es mir auch gemacht.


----------



## Mr Pogo (3. September 2012)

Naja - ich hatte nur an die ganzen gesparten Höhenmeter gedacht.


----------



## Mone2075 (7. September 2012)

Würde gerne morgen mitfahren, wenn es denn stattfindet???
Grüße Simone


----------



## picard (7. September 2012)

Ja morgen findet wieder ein Biketreff statt.
14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße.

geplant ist durch das Lippbachtal und die Eiserne Hand zur Hohen Wurzel zu fahren und dann über Trails nach Schlangenbad. Sind dann etwa 36km und 700hm. Rückkehr ca. 17.30 Uhr

Gäste sind wie immer willkommen. Helmpflicht! Anmeldung hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbergbiker (8. September 2012)

...bin dabei.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. September 2012)

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## fliege1 (8. September 2012)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## matthias2003 (8. September 2012)

ich komme auch
Matthias


----------



## april_su (8. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich komme auch mit.

Suzah


----------



## Sparcy (8. September 2012)

Ich komme auch mit. 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## picard (14. September 2012)

Morgen gibt es wieder einen Biketreff: ca. 30km 600hm (eventuell gibt es den Käfertrail!)

Start 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
Rückkehr 17:00 Uhr


Anmeldung hier im Forum!


----------



## feldbergbiker (14. September 2012)

....bin dabei.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Mr Pogo (15. September 2012)

komm auch wieder mit. Grüße, Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tino-k (15. September 2012)

Würde gerne auch mit kommen, wenns nicht zu kurzfristig ist.
Gruß Tino


----------



## picard (21. September 2012)

Morgen Samstag Biketreff Kleinaustraße 14:00 Uhr
Rückkehr gegen 17.30

Gäste sind wilkommen, Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## feldbergbiker (21. September 2012)

wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Waldi76 (22. September 2012)

Ich werde auch mitfahren und bring noch jemanden mit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## xStefan (22. September 2012)

Ich bin nach langer Pause auch wieder dabei

Gruß Stefan


----------



## f.topp (22. September 2012)

Nun dann...werde ich euch mal ein wenig einbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (22. September 2012)

Ich möchte auch mitbremsen!


----------



## Achim (23. September 2012)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mitbremsen!


----------



## picard (29. September 2012)

Heute gibt es eine gemütliche Runde mit Achim.

Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Gruß Michael


----------



## fliege1 (29. September 2012)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## Maffe (29. September 2012)

Ich komme als Gast dazu.


----------



## Darkwing (29. September 2012)

Mache auch mit, bis gleich.


----------



## rübi (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

keine Lust heute ne Runde zu fahren?
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## picard (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin leider krank, aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar andere.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Darkwing (13. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## picard (18. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag, den 20. Okt, findet nach einer Pause mal wieder der Level 2-Biketreff in der Kleinaustraße bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen statt. 
Wetter: 20 Grad, leicht bewölkt siehe hier

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Kleinaustaße, 14:00 Uhr

Strecke: ca 45km, 900hm
Zum Saisonende gibt es etwas anderes. Diesmal geht es in den Norden von Wiesbaden: Hohe Wurzel, Platte, Rabengrund.

Beinhart-Geschwindigkeitslevel 2+
Beinhart-Techniklevel 2

sonstiges: Helmpflicht, Gäste sind willkommen.
Anmeldung hier im Forum

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Pogo (19. Oktober 2012)

> Wetter: 20 Grad, leicht bewölkt


das sollte genutzt werden...


----------



## jussebel (19. Oktober 2012)

wie wärs denn schon mit 13:00 starten ? 

@ Michael was meisnt du mit Special: Special Wetter, Special Trails, oder weils einfach special ist ..-)
Gruß


----------



## picard (19. Oktober 2012)

@jussebel: Von Special stand nichts in der Ankündigung. Aber auf die Platte kommen wir in Rahmen des Biketreffs eher seltener hin, es gibt aber auch einen "neuen" Trail nach Wiesbaden herunter, Wahrscheinlich kennen diesen schon alle Wiesbadener, aber er ist auf jedenfall schöner als der Telegrafentrail...

Ich weiss nicht ob allen 13:00 rechts ist, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## tino-k (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich war vor 4 Wochen schon mal mit dabei und werd zu 99 % auch morgen um 14 Uhr am Start sein.
Gruß Tino


----------



## fliege1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mein möglichstes tun damit ich es schaffe
Holger


----------



## Mr Pogo (21. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank Michael für schöne mal etwas andere Runde.
Das Wetter bestens ausgenutzt.
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Darkwing (21. Oktober 2012)

Mr Pogo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Michael für schöne mal etwas andere Runde.
> Das Wetter bestens ausgenutzt.
> Grüße Klaus



Genau!


----------



## picard (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die Tour war mit 43km und 850hm doch etwas kürzer als geplant. Dank den schnellen Mitfahrern waren wir auch wieder rechtzeitig am Schiersteiner Hafen. Diese Tour mit Euch hat bei schönen Wetter nochmal richtig Spass gemacht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (27. Oktober 2012)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen Mitfahrern des Samstags Biketreff für die regelmäßige Teilnahme bedanken. Heute findet aufgrund des mäßigen Wetters kein Biketreff statt. 
Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit hören nun die regelmäßigen Samstags-Biketreffs auf. In den Wintermonaten geht es bei guten Wetter aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen weiter, also auf die Postings in diesem Forum achten. Ich persönlich möchte mich erstmal bis Anfang Dezember von Euch verabschieden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir auch Michael war immer sehr schön mit dir zu fahren . Hoffe das geht 2013 so weiter . VG Claudi


----------



## Achim (1. November 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> Danke dir auch Michael war immer sehr schön mit dir zu fahren . Hoffe das geht 2013 so weiter . VG Claudi


----------



## MTB-Olaf (16. November 2012)

Tach,

Morgen eine Runde mit dem Radel?
Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## tino-k (17. November 2012)

Ja


----------



## MTB-Olaf (17. November 2012)

Okay dann 14:00 Uhr wie immer.

mfg


----------



## toslson (19. November 2012)

http://www.beinhart92.de/?p=5024


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (19. November 2012)

Mir fehlen die WORTE!


----------



## bastl-axel (24. November 2012)

Ist das samstägliche Fahren schon so zur Routine geworden, daß niemand mehr hier darüber "spricht" oder fährt im Moment keiner??
Was ist denn eigentlich mit der 13.30-Uhr-Gruppe?? Hier ist ja nicht mal mehr ein Unterforum dazu.


----------



## Luzie (25. November 2012)

Hallo Bastl Axel,

hier ist die Info, die du gesucht hast...



picard schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen Mitfahrern des Samstags Biketreff für die regelmäßige Teilnahme bedanken. Heute findet aufgrund des mäßigen Wetters kein Biketreff statt.
> Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit hören nun die regelmäßigen Samstags-Biketreffs auf. In den Wintermonaten geht es bei guten Wetter aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen weiter, also auf die Postings in diesem Forum achten. Ich persönlich möchte mich erstmal bis Anfang Dezember von Euch verabschieden.
> 
> Gruß Michael


----------



## bastl-axel (29. November 2012)

Jo, danke! Aber, was ist mit den 13.30 Uhr-Treffs mit Werner?? Gilt da das Gleiche??


----------



## Werner (29. November 2012)

Hallo Axel,

die Biketreffs in der Rheingaustraße sind seit geraumer Zeit auf 13.00Uhr vorverlegt worden. Prinzipiell findet der 13.00-Uhr-Treff immer nur dann statt, wenn es kurz vorher, also Donnerstag oder Freitag, eine entsprechende Ankündigung in diesem Beitrag dazu gibt.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## bastl-axel (30. November 2012)

Danke, aber wo ist denn jetzt das Unterforum
*Beinhart-Biketreff-Rheingaustraße, Samstag, 13.00Uhr??*
Finde nur 
*Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr.*


----------



## Werner (1. Dezember 2012)

Also:

Link zum Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543072


Beispiel für Ankündigung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9982779&postcount=367

Damit sollte es klappen!

...Werner


----------



## Littlejohn (1. Dezember 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Danke, aber wo ist denn jetzt das Unterforum
> *Beinhart-Biketreff-Rheingaustraße, Samstag, 13.00Uhr??*
> Finde nur
> *Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr.*



Vermutlich wird Dir nur die Themen angezeigt, wo innerhalb der letzten 30Tage etwas geschrieben worden ist. (Standardeinstellung)
Du kannst ober- und unterhalb der Themen (Unterforum) die Anzeige-Eigenschaften einstellen. Dann siehst du auch wieder die älteren Themen. 
Oder wartest bis Werner wieder eine Tour um 13:00Uhr ankündigt, dann erscheint das Thema wieder automatisch.


----------



## rübi (28. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat  Lust am Samstag das angekündigte gute Wetter zu nutzen und ab 14 Uhr eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen?
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bastl-axel (28. Dezember 2012)

13.00 Uhr wäre mir lieber. Wird im Moment doch ziemlich schnell dunkel und vor allem dann auch kälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rübi (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Axel, können wir uns auf 13:30 einigen? Muss mich ansonsten zusehr hetzen.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2012)

Kannst dir Zeit lassen. Tochter mit Enkel kommen heute nachmittag zu Besuch. Fahre deswegen jetzt schon. Viel Spaß dennoch und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (29. Dezember 2012)

Tach,

Ich schau mal vorbei so um 1330.

mfg


----------



## Murph (15. Februar 2013)

Es war einmal vor laaanger Zeit.......

da gab es ein Biketreff in der Kleinaustrasse! 

Weil der Frühling naht,das Weihnachtsessen immer noch auf den Hüften hängt ,es langsam mal wieder Zeit wird,usw. und so fort......

wollte ich morgen mal wieder auf dem Parkplatz für eine gemütliche Runde im Tempolevel 0,1 - 0,2 einschlagen 

Ev. hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit mal die Gegend nach dem Winter zu erkunden.Morgen soll es ja bestes Beinhartwetter geben,Regen bei 6C°.....TOP 

Hmmmm
alles weitere sollte ja bekannt sein,wenn nicht,siehe ersten Beitrag!
bis auf das mit dem Tempolevel!!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Darkwing (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Murph,

es freut mich sehr, von Dir zu hören, endlich kommt wieder etwas Bewegung in unser "Kleinaustraße-Thread". Inhaltlich sprichst Du mir voll und ganz aus dem Herzen. Würde auch gerne mal wieder eine schöne Tour wagen, jetzt wo der Frühling schon fast beinahe in nahezu greifbare Nähe gerückt ist. 

Natürlich gibt es auch ein "aber": bin heute schon anderweitig verplant, außerdem ist mir die Wettervorhersage etwas zu beinhart. 

Wäre aber gerne bereit, mich nächste Woche mit Tempolevel 0,1 in ein Rheingau-Abenteuer zu stürzen (Rückkehr ungewiss), zumidest wenn es keine Elche und Zebras regnet. 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Murph (16. Februar 2013)

Leider geht's bei mir "nur noch" im 2 Wochenrytmus.....Schatzilein muß alle 2 Wochen Samstags arbeiten,nur ein Auto......

Egal
Man(n) sieht sich!!!!


----------



## Achim (17. Februar 2013)

NexxtSa
Ich kann am 23.02. eine LV1-Gruppe, 2 Stunden, gemütlich mit wenig hm guiden.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2013)

War gestern doch ganz schön viel Schnee im Rheingau! 
Mit Spikes wäre man(n) auf jeden Fall sicherer unterwegs gewesen.

Da ich fast alleine war  ,"nur" mein Weibchen dabei hatte ,ging die kleine Runde nur mal Richtung Georgenborn und am Golfplatz vorbei zurück nach Schierstein........kein einziger Trail dabei,nur Waldautobahn.Bäh
Aber ganz schön "schlüpfrig".


----------



## bikeMT01 (17. Februar 2013)

ich möchte gerne mit 2 Freunden am Samstag in Wiesbaden an der Tour teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (17. Februar 2013)

Kein Thema, Gäste sind immer willkommen, bitte Seite 1 lesen.


----------



## jussebel (18. Februar 2013)

LV1 gemütlich das hört sich gut an - dann hoffe ich mal auf einigermassen gutes Wetter - dann wäre ich nämlich auch dabei - Die Hoffnung stirbts zu letzt


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2013)

es geht wieder was


----------



## Murph (18. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es geht wieder was


Wie im wahren Leben,einer muß mal anfangen!


----------



## Tolpan76 (18. Februar 2013)

Da könnte man ja glatt mal versuchen sich aus der Couch zu schälen... 
Mal sehen was das Wetter macht....


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2013)

murph: wir haben gar nicht erst aufgehört, aber es ist halt variabler, wenn man keinen "biketreff" daraus macht, gelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (19. Februar 2013)

so hab ich's auch gemeint!


----------



## Achim (23. Februar 2013)

Schierstein, Walluf, Eltville, Erbach, Kiedrich und zurück.
Kurz, knakkisch kalt und ... 
bis demmnexxt 


Achim


----------



## Murph (1. März 2013)

Wollte morgen ev. eine kleine Runde drehen,falls jemand mitkommen möchte!
Wird aber wahrscheinlich ein bisschen später.

Also hier bescheid sagen,ansonsten bleib ich zu Hause. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adra (1. März 2013)

Hallo ich muß mich heute unter einem anderen Namen anmelden. ( Ich kenn mein Password nicht)
Ich bin der Waldi76.
Ich möchte morgen eine normale Runde drehen. Aber etwas früher. Ich dachte an 13:00.
Wer kommt mir?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## grosser (1. März 2013)

Adra schrieb:


> Hallo ich muß mich heute unter einem anderen Namen anmelden. ( Ich kenn mein Password nicht)
> Ich bin der Waldi76.
> Ich möchte morgen eine normale Runde drehen. Aber etwas früher. Ich dachte an 13:00.
> Wer kommt mir?
> ...



Huch, und das in deinem Alter? Was soll ich da sagen? 

Wo bin ich hier eigentlich????

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Darkwing (1. März 2013)

Adra schrieb:


> Hallo ich muß mich heute unter einem anderen Namen anmelden. ( Ich kenn mein Password nicht)
> Ich bin der Waldi76.
> Ich möchte morgen eine normale Runde drehen. Aber etwas früher. Ich dachte an 13:00.
> Wer kommt mir?
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wie ich heiße, wäre aber dabei.

Grüße
....ähhh....???


----------



## MTB-Olaf (2. März 2013)

Morgen,

Eine kleine Runde bei Sonnenschein, da bin ich dabei.

mfg


----------



## Murph (2. März 2013)

Schön,schön 

Da Waldi (oder wer auch immer  ) eh fahren wird  ,macht bitte was untereinander aus.
Bei mir wird's heute leider doch nichts! 

Viel Spass
Thomas


----------



## Murph (8. März 2013)

Morgen soll's zwar nicht viel Sonne geben,ist aber egal! 

14 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustrasse ist der Treffpunkt 

Regenjacke nicht vergessen!
Tempolevel?........geschätzt 0,5 - 0,6 
schön langsam halt.

ANTRETEN!
MARSCH,MARSCH


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2013)

was jetzt schön langsam oder antreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (8. März 2013)

14.00 Uhr könnte ich schaffen, aber bitte nicht warten. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich dabei, wenn nicht ....


----------



## Murph (8. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was jetzt schön langsam oder antreten?


Du sollst antreten!
Zum Biketreff!


----------



## rumblestilz (8. März 2013)

Und wenns dann gelegentlich pressiert, ist dann auch mal austreten erlaubt?


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2013)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Und wenns dann gelegentlich pressiert, ist dann auch mal austreten erlaubt?



 frank, ich will kein kind von Dir.


----------



## rumblestilz (8. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> frank, ich will kein kind von Dir.



Schaaad ... ich hatte mir schon einen Namen überlegt ...


----------



## Achim (8. März 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr könnte ich schaffen, aber bitte nicht warten. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich dabei, wenn nicht ....



Dito. 


Achim


----------



## Dirk09 (9. März 2013)

Hallo, ich versuche auch zu kommen. Gruß Dirk

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murph (9. März 2013)

Eisenstangentrail dann nochmal hoch zur Wurzel,blauer Punkt und wieder zurück.
Nette Runde ,nette Gesellschaft ,nur noch wirklich vereinzelte Schneereste (endlich)auf dem Weg zur Wurzel,keine Defekte,keine Verletzten!!!!!
Und stellenweise viel Schlambes,ob die Gerätschaft jemals wieder sauber wird?

Was aber wirklich ärgerlich ist,der Trail Blauer Punkt wird absichtlich mit Bäumen zugelegt.
Wer macht den sowas? 
Es gibt anscheinend überall Id***en,traurig,traurig.



 



Weiter unten im zweiten Abschnitt war's noch schlimmer,da müssten wir mal mit einer hundertschaft anrücken und aufräumen. 

Danke für's mitfahren.


----------



## Luzie (9. März 2013)

Danke, 

das ihr mich ein Stück mitgenommen habt 

... wie ich sehe, hattet ihr zwischendurch keinen Spass, da quält ihr euch auf die Wurzel hoch und dann habt ihr noch nicht mal die Belohnung bei der Abfahrt  

Mein Rad ist schon sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (9. März 2013)

Danke für die schöne Tour. Mein rad ist wieder sauber. Genauso wie ein teil des blauen Punkt Trails.


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2013)

ach was, das war trotz bäumen alles fahrbar 

sagt der mit dem plattfuß


----------



## Waldi76 (15. März 2013)

Hat jemand Lust eine Samstags-Tour zu machen?
Ich möchte morgen um 14.00 am Parkplatz Kleinaustrasse starten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Darkwing (15. März 2013)

Jaaaa, ich will Schlammschlacht!

Bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## rübi (16. März 2013)

ja, ich mach mich auch mal dreckich

bis nachher,
Stefan


----------



## Waldi76 (16. März 2013)

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde. Matsch hiel sich in Grenzen. Schnee gab es reichlich. Die Tour ging von Schierstein-Rausch-Grüne Bank-Hausen-Zange-Heim. 
Jetzt heißt es erstmal für eine positive Energiebilanz sorgen.







Schnee is sche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (17. März 2013)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Schnee is sche



NEEEEE!!!!
Schnee ist eben nicht sche 

ES REICHT,ICH WILL KEINEN SCHNEE MEHR!!!!!


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)

wo muß ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Achim (24. März 2013)

Der Winter ist bald vorbei. Hoffentlich. 

Start der regelmäßigen Treffs wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Mitte April sein. 

Infos über unsere Touren und Treffs findet ihr auch im Beinhart-Clubkalender.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## picard (10. April 2013)

Am nächsten Samstag (13. April) findet nach längerer Pause bei hoffentlich trockenen Wetter wiedermal ein Biketreff statt. Am Anfang des Jahres ist das Tempo noch geringer (Tempolevel 1-2). Gefahren werden gut 30km und ca. 600hm Richtung Hohe Wurzel. 
Treffpunkt ist 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
Gäste sind willkommen.
Bitte an die Helmpflicht denken!

Anmeldungen bitte hier in Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2013)

wenn das wetter zus chön für 15km laufen ist, komme ich zum radfahren.


----------



## huberghr (11. April 2013)

ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich da sein, sollte das wetter mitspielen. vllcht bring ich noch jemanden mit.
gruss gerd


----------



## Achim (12. April 2013)

Ich bin da  15km Laufen schaff' ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Volker65 (12. April 2013)

Denke mal das ich auch komme. Gruß bis Samstag


----------



## mophi (12. April 2013)

hi,

wie ist das mit dem verbindlichen zu- oder absagen? bis wann muss das geschehen? ich würde gerne morgen mal mitfahren, allerdings war ich diese woche krank und würde es gerne davon abhängig machen wie fit ich mich morgen fühle.


----------



## picard (12. April 2013)

Im Prinzip geht dies auch kurzfristig. Samstag bis 12:00 Uhr wäre aber schön.
Dann eventuell bis morgen, 
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (13. April 2013)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## mophi (13. April 2013)

Hi, bei mir wird es leider nix heute. Bin noch nicht fit. Das ärgert mich. 
Ein anderes Mal.


----------



## huberghr (13. April 2013)

ich sag ab! hier in ginsheim regnets ohne ende!!
gruss
gerd


----------



## Achim (14. April 2013)

ErFAHRungsbericht: BT Kleinaustraße wieder on Tour

Fazit:
Netter Guide, lustige Truppe, schöne Tour, tolles Wetter 


Danke
Achim


----------



## mbonsai (15. April 2013)

Achim schrieb:


> ErFAHRungsbericht: BT Kleinaustraße wieder on Tour
> 
> Fazit:
> Netter Guide, lustige Truppe, schöne Tour, tolles Wetter
> ...



Lustisch geschrieben


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2013)

so so...

war schon um 13 uhr am treffpunkt und hatte da schon keinen bock mehr. crosser gerade geputzt und überall nass


----------



## mbonsai (15. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so so...
> 
> war schon um 13 uhr am treffpunkt und hatte da schon keinen bock mehr. crosser gerade geputzt und überall nass



Seit wann putzt DU?


----------



## Murph (16. April 2013)

Da bin ich jetzt auch etwas erstaunt!


----------



## grosser (16. April 2013)

hat er auch net geschrieben!
Vielleicht lässt er putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (17. April 2013)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die nette Begleitung bei dem "ersten offiziellen" Biketreff in diesem Jahr. Bis auf einen kurzen Regenschauer von gefühlten 2min war es zu mindestens von oben trocken geblieben. Es waren diesmal 35km und 600hm, was für den Anfang auch reichte. Am Hafen gab es dann wieder das obligatorische Eis!
 @Achim: besonderen Dank für den schönen Bericht und das Bild!


----------



## picard (18. April 2013)

Der nächste Biketreff Kleinaustraße findet am Samstag, den 20. April, um 14:00 Uhr statt. Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum. Ansonsten gelten wie immer die Bedingungen aus dem ersten Beitrag!

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (18. April 2013)

Hi Michael bin dabei und hoffe auch auf Eis danach ..-


----------



## Achim (19. April 2013)

picard schrieb:


> der nächste biketreff kleinaustraße findet am samstag, den 20. April, um 14:00 uhr statt. Anmeldung bitte hier im forum. Ansonsten gelten wie immer die bedingungen aus dem ersten beitrag!
> 
> Gruß michael



:d


----------



## Volker65 (19. April 2013)

Komme auch wieder mit
Gruß Volker


----------



## mophi (19. April 2013)

hi,
ich bin diese mal auch dabei.
best...
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (19. April 2013)

Ich brems dich morgen ein   und möchte zur Belohnung auch ein Eis haben


----------



## mophi (19. April 2013)

ich hab noch eine frage, da ich wahrscheinlich mit dem auto kommen muss: kann man da gut parken? ist der parkplatz kostenpflichtig?


----------



## picard (19. April 2013)

mophi schrieb:


> ich hab noch eine frage, da ich wahrscheinlich mit dem auto kommen muss: kann man da gut parken? ist der parkplatz kostenpflichtig?



Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden und kostenfrei!


----------



## Achim (20. April 2013)

Bitte einen Parkplatz freihalten. 


Bis spätherr ...


----------



## DanField (20. April 2013)

HAllo Leute,

ich hab mit Aufmerksamkeit eure Beiträge verfolgt und werde mich eurer Runde heute mal anschließen.

So komm ich 14Uhr zum besagten Treffpunkt wenn das ok ist!?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hallotv (20. April 2013)

Wenn die Arbeit es erlaubt und ich nicht putzen muß...


----------



## picard (20. April 2013)

DanField schrieb:


> HAllo Leute,
> 
> ich hab mit Aufmerksamkeit eure Beiträge verfolgt und werde mich eurer Runde heute mal anschließen.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist dies ok, vergesse Dein Helm aber nicht!


----------



## FabianR89 (20. April 2013)

Hi,

bin der Fabian und erstemal heute dabei


----------



## DanField (20. April 2013)

Schön...dann bis gleich...Wetter ist super


----------



## jussebel (20. April 2013)

danke Michael für die schöne Tour guter Einstieg für die noch folgenden Samstage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabianR89 (20. April 2013)

War super  bis zum nächstenmal !!!

Hier mal die Tour

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.115954.html


----------



## Achim (21. April 2013)

e schee Rund ...


----------



## Luzie (21. April 2013)

Danke Michael, 

das du bei deiner Tour ein paar Spitzkehren eingebaut hast . 
Es war eine schöne Tour, mit wenig Schlamm und vielen Trails und dann zum Abschluß noch das Belohnungseis mhhh


----------



## mophi (21. April 2013)

hi, auch ich kann mich den Lob- und Danksagungen nur anschließen. War klasse gestern . schöne strecke und eine gute entspannte stimmung.
sofern es mein Vorlesungsplan zulässt werde ich bestimmt öfter kommen.


----------



## picard (26. April 2013)

Angesicht der schlechten Wetteraussichten werde ich morgen, höchtswahrscheinlich nicht fahren. Falls das Wetter morgen doch wieder erwartend besser wird, melde ich mich morgen früh nochmal. Bei Interesse kann ich aber am 1. Mai wieder eine Mai-Tour anbieten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## mophi (26. April 2013)

Hi Michael,
ich könnte morgen nicht, hätte aber grds. Interesse an einer Mai Tour, wenn ich da mitfahren dürfte. Allerdings feiern wir immer gut in der Hexennacht ;-) d.h. ich würde es von der Startzeit abhängig machen.


----------



## picard (3. Mai 2013)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr Biketreff Kleinaustraße!
Bitte hier im Forum anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Achim (3. Mai 2013)

Bis speehderr


----------



## Volker65 (4. Mai 2013)

Komme auch mit, könnt ihr auf mich bitte warten denn ich hab erst um 13:15 Feierabend. Beeile mich auch. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (4. Mai 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Komme auch mit, könnt ihr auf mich bitte warten denn ich hab erst um 13:15 Feierabend. Beeile mich auch. Gruß Volker



naguud


----------



## Waldi76 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch mal wieder.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Achim (6. Mai 2013)

*Schwarze Wolken Ã¼ber dem Rhein, Gewitterstimmung und noch spÃ¤t dran â¦*

 Wir machten uns kurz nach 14.00 Uhr  auf den Weg hinter den Berg. Frauenstein, Weilbacher Tal, Chauseehaus  und der SchlÃ¤ferskopf standen auf dem Programm. 








Mehr ...


GruÃ
Achim


----------



## Juli1 (8. Mai 2013)

Liebe Beinharte, hätte kommenden Samstag 11.5. endlich mal Zeit mit euch mitzubiken! VG Juli


----------



## picard (10. Mai 2013)

Morgen um 14:00 Uhr findet wieder der Biketreff Kleinaustraße statt! 
ca. 35km durch den Rheingau und den angrenzenden Taunus. 
Gäste sind willkommen. Bitte hier im Forum anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2013)

oh wie schön ist schlangenbad (frei anch janosch).
wenn es nicht zu gutes wetter hat... dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbergbiker (11. Mai 2013)

....bin auch mal wieder dabei.  Gruß  Rainer


----------



## rübi (11. Mai 2013)

Ich auch, 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## R.Elf. (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter hält, komme ich auch

Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-Olaf (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

dann komme ich auch


----------



## Murph (17. Mai 2013)

Sodele liebe Gemeinde 

Ich werde am Samstag endlich mal wieder beim Biketreff aufschlagen.
Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen in den unendlichen Weiten des Verirrens im Taunus/Rheingau kann sich ja hier im Forum kurz anmelden.

Regeln sollten klar sein 

Bis morgen 14 Uhr!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Arachne (17. Mai 2013)

wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet...bin ich dabei


----------



## Volker65 (17. Mai 2013)

Hi Thomas das wir das noch mal erleben.   Du fährst noch Mountain Bike. Dann komme ich auch mit. Gruß Volker


----------



## mophi (17. Mai 2013)

hi,
ich komme morgen auch mit.


----------



## Luzie (18. Mai 2013)

Er lebt noch    , dann bin ich dabei und hoffe, das du in letzter Zeit genauso wenig, wie ich gefahren bist


----------



## hallotv (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn`s klappt, fahre ich auch.
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (18. Mai 2013)

Ich schließe mich an - meine erste Ausfahrt als Beinhart-Mitglied .


----------



## Maffe (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

leider ist bei mir was dazwischengekommen - ich versuche noch, rechtzeitig zu kommen, aber ihr braucht nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Darkwing (18. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei.

Bis gleich
Matthias


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2013)

nun scheint die Sonne und mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. :-(


----------



## grosser (18. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## grosser (18. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Murph (19. Mai 2013)

War eine schöne Tour!
Super Wetter,der Untergrund trockener als gedacht,keine gravierenden technischen Defekte oder Verletzungen und last but not least nette Leuts!
Beinharter was willst Du mehr? 

Es ging über die Hohe Wurzel,den Schläferskopf noch mitgenommen dann noch am Schützenhaus vorbei zurück nach Schierstein.
Nach ~32km und 808 Hm war's,Zitat von Darkwin," fast eine richtige MTB-Tour "   

Danke an alle für's mitfahren und Wege finden 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Luzie (20. Mai 2013)

Danke Murph,

fürs vornewegfahren, die nette Gesellschaft und die erfolgreiche Trailsuche


----------



## picard (24. Mai 2013)

Morgen gibt es um 14:00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße wieder einen Biketreff. Aufgrund des Dauerregens der letzten Tage wird es wohl nicht so viele Trails geben. Rückkehr gegen 17:30 Uhr 
Gäste sind willkommen. Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2013)

mal gucken. wenn es trocken bleibt. und denkt daran. samstag ist towel day!


----------



## picard (24. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mal gucken. wenn es trocken bleibt. und denkt daran. samstag ist towel day!


Oh dann müssen wir ja 42km fahren


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2013)

genau. bis zum restaurant am ende des universums.


----------



## Adra (24. Mai 2013)

... so long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## fliege1 (25. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei im Schlamm!


----------



## Kokomikou (25. Mai 2013)

Schlamm klingt gut.....ich bin dann auch mal dabei....
Bis später.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansvolldampf (25. Mai 2013)

Dabei,
Gruß
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## DanField (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß
Dan


----------



## Murph (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn morgen das Wetter passt werde ich wieder eine kleine Runde drehen.
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen und die Unwägbarkeiten des Rheingau-Taunus Gelände zu erforschen?

Regeln sind klar....denke ich 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Murph (1. Juni 2013)

Na gut 

Wenn sich keiner meldet fahr ich halt auch nicht!
Wetter ist eh nicht so der Reißer,denke auch durch den starken Wind ist's ziemlich ungemütlich und nicht ungefährlich im Wald!

Also....ABSAGE

Bis demnäxt 
Thomas


----------



## picard (6. Juni 2013)

Also am diesen Samstag gibt es endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter. Daher findet der Biketreff Kleinaustraße wieder statt. 

Treffpunkt:
14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
ca. 40km durch den Taunus und den Rheingau 
Gäste sind wie immer willkommen. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko. Helmpflicht! 
Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Volker65 (7. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei
Gruß Volker


----------



## Luzie (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Michael, 
ich bin dabei und spiele deine Bremse


----------



## Volker65 (7. Juni 2013)

Nein Silke die Bremse spiele ich schon.


----------



## NoTraining (7. Juni 2013)

Nach langer Samstags-Abstinenz bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei. 
Gruß, Clemens


----------



## Achim (8. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch da.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (8. Juni 2013)

Komme auch mal wieder.an alle mainzer die uferpromenade am rhein war am mi noch wegen Überschwemmungen gesperrt


----------



## Strich8 (8. Juni 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## Luzie (9. Juni 2013)

Danke Michael, 

für die schöne Tour , das nächste Mal aber bitte ohne Blutsauger... die haben mich ganz schön angezaft


----------



## Achim (10. Juni 2013)

Eine kuhle und fast trockene Tour zur Hohen Wurzel und zurück. Leider musste ich mich etwas früher verabschieden, dass war gut so, weil ich zwischen Schlangenbad und Walluf schon mal 'nen Vorduschgang bekam und entsprechend schnell unterwegs war. Den Bus um 17.54 habe ich dann tatsächlich noch erwischt ... (geduscht - logisch ) Danke Michael, dein nächstes Eis geht auf mich.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Strich8 (10. Juni 2013)

Mir hat's auch gut gefallen, auch wenn die letzten _Gegenanstiege_ echt schwer fielen. Dank an die Gruppe fürs oben und unten warten!

Die Tour war definitiv schöner als 4 Stunden im Keller auf der Rolle ;-)

Nächsten Sa. bin ich wohl nicht dabei, weil ich am So. mit meinem Sohn zur CTF nach Kronberg möchte. Aber danach bestimmt gerne mal wieder!

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## picard (13. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen beim letzten Biketreff. Für die Anstiege bin ich verantwortlich, aber die Stechmücken kamen bestimmt erst beim Eis essen am Rhein!


----------



## picard (13. Juni 2013)

Am diesem Samtag geht es mit dem Biketreff weiter. Wieder ca. 35km und 700hm.

14:00 Uhr Parkplatzkleinaustraße

Rückkehr ca. 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Murph (13. Juni 2013)

Ei schön 
Da bin ich doch dabei 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## huberghr (14. Juni 2013)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2013)

wenn ich es schaffe rolle ich etwas mit...


----------



## hillfreak (14. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei -
LG Frank II


----------



## MTB-Olaf (14. Juni 2013)

Na dann komme ich auch


----------



## Volker65 (15. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Achim (15. Juni 2013)

Na guud, isch mach aach midd.  

Achim


----------



## Strich8 (15. Juni 2013)

Na dann will ich auch meine Teilnahme zusagen!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei !


----------



## R.Elf. (15. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei.
Grüße
Robert


----------



## paddiee (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo allerseits, ich würde mich heute gerne bei euch anschließen. Komme aus Mainz und würde mich freuen die trails in Wiesbaden besser kennenzulernen. Bis gleich


----------



## Achim (16. Juni 2013)

ScheeWars ... unn Spass hatt's gemacht. 


MerciAll
Achim


----------



## Juli1 (16. Juni 2013)

Mir hat es auch richtig gut gefallen! LG


----------



## Murph (16. Juni 2013)

Fand ich auch

Es waren laut dem Herrn Googel 911 Hm!!!!!
Wollt ich nur mal erwähnt haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Strich8 (16. Juni 2013)

Strava hat nur 839 Hm ermittelt. Schee war's für mich auch!


----------



## jussebel (21. Juni 2013)

huhu, wenns morgen ne Tour gibt bin ich dabei .-)

Claudi


----------



## huberghr (21. Juni 2013)

bin morgen dabei!  gruss gerd


----------



## picard (21. Juni 2013)

Morgen findet um 14:00 Uhr wieder den Biketreff statt!

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (22. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## Achim (22. Juni 2013)

Ich schaff's heut' leider nicht, wünsch' euch 'ne schöne Tour. 
Bis demmnexxt



Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (24. Juni 2013)

sehr schöne Runde Michael  Danke


----------



## Strich8 (3. Juli 2013)

Findet am nä. Sa. eine Tour statt?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## jussebel (5. Juli 2013)

ja würde auch kommen - befürchte aber es sind alle beim Schlangendreikampf


----------



## Volker65 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte auch fahren.


----------



## mophi (5. Juli 2013)

Ich auch. Schreibe morgen meine letzte Klausur für das Semester und würde danach auch gerne fahren.


----------



## Fenrir (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Da ab Rheingaustraße morgen offenbar keiner fährt, würde ich gerne hier mitfahren. Ich würde gerne wissen, welches Level gefahren wird, bei Level I wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Volker65 (5. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin morgen mal um 14 uhr da .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (5. Juli 2013)

HAt nicht jemand eine Streckenaufzeichnung (GPS-Tracks) von einer der vielen tollen Touren mit picard?


----------



## Volker65 (5. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade dabei. Möchte hallgarter Zange auf meinem gps speichern. Gruß


----------



## mophi (6. Juli 2013)

Auf dann. Bin auch um 14h da. Oder wollen wir uns schon irgendwo vor der Brücke treffen, Volker? Würde heute auch mitm Radl anreisen.


----------



## jussebel (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Volker Hallgartener zange hört sich gut an. Versuche auch mal den Track noch zu finden Habe glaube ich noch einen vom letzen Jahr mal schauen bin um 14 auch am Parkplatz wie immer 
Claudi


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juli 2013)

Können wir tun.13:30 vor dem fahrrad-franz. Gruß Volker


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht, kann euch aber einen track schicken wenn Ihr möchet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Einmal der Weg von Mainz-Mombach zur Zange, quer über den Rheingau (bin ich letzten Sonntag gefahren).
Anschließend geht es über den Downhill runter nach Erbach zum Rhein. Es ist nicht der Zangendownhill der auf der Rückseite des Turms runter geht, sondern nach vorne Richtung Rebhang. Am Rebhang angekommen geht es ein Stück bergauf und einen zweiten leckeren single trail downhill nach Kiedrich. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß ! Die trails sind nur zum Teil auf der TOPO / OSM eingezeichnet.


----------



## jussebel (6. Juli 2013)

Volker ich habe einne track vom letzem Jahr
schierstein, frauenstein geogenborn,schlangenbad,hausen v.d,h, zange,ebersbach, kiedrich. ca. 55km. 
können ja unsere beiden tracks zusammen schmeissen und dann wird das schon was ..


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Die Wege die ich als Tourguide fahre sind in der Regel immer gut ausgebaute breite Forstwege. Die trails hingegen sind eher was für technik-freaks.


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juli 2013)

Kann den track nicht finden.ich finde die .gmap oder .gmapi nicht. 
Also auch keine hallgartner zange.


----------



## jussebel (6. Juli 2013)

Ich habe wie gesagt den track vom letzten Jahr / siehe auch oben 
Volker habe dir gerade ne mail geschickt, falls du den track auch haben möchtest

Treffen oder Nicht Treffen? Möchte ungerne umsonst nach schierstein radeln.


----------



## Fenrir (6. Juli 2013)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen, ob gefahren wird oder nicht, und vor allem, ob der Zangendownhill auch für einen Fahrtechnik-Anfänger mit Hardtail (100mm Federweg) machbar ist.


----------



## mophi (6. Juli 2013)

Ich komme. @Volker: bin um 13:30 am Fahrrad Franz.


----------



## mophi (6. Juli 2013)

@Fenrir: Komm einfach mit. schieben geht immer.


----------



## Ripman (6. Juli 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Kann den track nicht finden.ich finde die .gmap oder .gmapi nicht.
> Also auch keine hallgartner zange.



Der Track sollte Dir im .gpx-Format vorliegen. Den kannst Du dann z.B. mit Hilfe von Mapsource, BaseCamp oder QLandkarte GT auf das GPS übertragen. Du findest den Track dann auf dem Gerät im Hauptmenü unter Tracks.

Bin noch zu Hause. Wenn Du willst, dann komm vorbei, dann zeige ich Dir das.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## jussebel (6. Juli 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Der Track sollte Dir im .gpx-Format vorliegen. Den kannst Du dann z.B. mit Hilfe von Mapsource, BaseCamp oder QLandkarte GT auf das GPS übertragen. Du findest den Track dann auf dem Gerät im Hauptmenü unter Tracks.
> 
> Bin noch zu Hause. Wenn Du willst, dann komm vorbei, dann zeige ich Dir das.
> 
> ...


 
hier der gpx track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fenrir (6. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis später!


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Dann seid Ihr jetzt fleißig am radeln, wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2013)

Welche Strecke seid Ihr nun gefahren ?


----------



## jussebel (6. Juli 2013)

Hey jungs hat echt spass gemacht mit euch.coole trails...
..
Gerd:such mal in ebay nach bicycle light SSCP7
Filiale:wir waren auf der zange ein mix von allen danke dir auch fur das bereitstellen des gpx


----------



## Volker65 (6. Juli 2013)

War eine super Tour und eine tolle Gruppe, hat echt Spaß gemacht. 
Gruß


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2013)

Freut mich dass es Euch gefallen hat 
In 2 Wochen bin ich auch mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## mophi (8. Juli 2013)

mir hat es auch wieder super viel spaß gemacht! danke.


----------



## picard (12. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag findet wieder der Biketreff statt. 

14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Etwa 40km und 800hm.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (12. Juli 2013)

Hi Michael, wo gehts denn grob hin?
Gruss Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (12. Juli 2013)

Hmm
Mist
Hab gerade gelesen das ihr letztes WE an der Zange wart,da wollte ich eigentlich morgen hinfahren. 

Naja,mal sehen was Micheal so vor hat.
Bis morgen!


----------



## HaCX2 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte mich morgen zum ersten mal anschließen ... muss ich außer guter Laune noch etwas mitbringen? 

gruß
christian


----------



## picard (12. Juli 2013)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hi Michael, wo gehts denn grob hin?
> Gruss Claudia



Trail am Steinernen Tisch - Spitzkeren!


----------



## jussebel (13. Juli 2013)

Super dann bin ich doch dabei


----------



## taxbiker (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben, war schon länger nicht mehr dabei und bin auch schon länger keine Spitzkehren mehr gefahren. Aber eine Woche Istrien MTB und einen Sturz hat mich hoffentlich fit gemacht. Ich wäre dann heute dabei. Nehmt ihr mich so mit


----------



## Murph (13. Juli 2013)

Ich muß leider absagen. 
Wir haben um 17:30 Uhr einen Termin,das wird mir dann zu stressig!
Da hab ich keine Lust drauf!

Euch viel Spass!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulle888 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Biker,

habe Euch gerade im Netz gefunden und mich gleich im Forum angemeldet. Ich würde gerne bei Euch an einem der kommenden  Samstage vorbeikommen und eine Tour mitfahren! Sollte ich mich dazu  irgendwo anmelden?

Wohne in Wiesbaden im Trommlerweg, bin  sportlich unterwegs, auf dem MTB-Gebiet aber erst seit kurzem aktiv. Ein  Taunus-taugliches MTB und ein Helm hab ich natürlich am Start. Freue mich über Eure Meldung!

Beste Grüße,
Kulle


----------



## Ripman (17. Juli 2013)

Kulle888 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> habe Euch gerade im Netz gefunden und mich gleich im Forum angemeldet. Ich würde gerne bei Euch an einem der kommenden  Samstage vorbeikommen und eine Tour mitfahren! Sollte ich mich dazu  irgendwo anmelden?
> 
> ...



Hallo Kulle,

es ist zwar für den kommenden Samstag noch nicht explizit eine Tour angekündigt, ich denke aber, der Biketreff wird, wie fast jeden Samstag, stattfinden. Sobald der Aufruf erfolgt ist, kannst Du Dein Kommen hier entsprechend ankündigen.

Alternativ dazu finden noch voraussichtlich bis Mitte September die wöchentlichen Biketreffs im Gonsenheimer Wald statt. Hierzu ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich.

Weitere Hinweise dazu (aber auch noch jede Menge andere nützliche Informationen) findest Du auf der Beinhart-Heimatseite.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## picard (18. Juli 2013)

An diesem Samstag findet der Biketreff Kleinaustraße wieder um
14:00 Uhr statt

ca. 40 km und 800hm 
Tempolevel 2 (siehe Beinhart Homepage)

Gäste sind wilkommen. Anmeldung wie immer hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## huberghr (18. Juli 2013)

bin dabei!
gruss
gerd


----------



## Ripman (18. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr mal als Gast mit, mal sehen, wo der Unterschied ist 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## mophi (18. Juli 2013)

hi,
ich fahre auch mit.


----------



## Achim (19. Juli 2013)

Debai 

-


----------



## Strich8 (19. Juli 2013)

Auch dabei!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MitSchmackes (20. Juli 2013)

Da sin mer dabei, dat is priiiiiima.


----------



## Ripman (20. Juli 2013)

MitSchmackes schrieb:


> Da sin mer dabei, dat is priiiiiima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (20. Juli 2013)

Strich8 schrieb:


> Auch dabei!
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


----------



## Ripman (20. Juli 2013)

Sodele, 
auch wieder daheim
Nach dem Assimilieren einer Suzuki und einer Bratwurst (oder war es Souvlaki?) sowie 2 Bitburger Pils waren bei Michael und mir die Lebensgeister für die Heimfahrt wieder geweckt. Somit stand für Michael und mich der Heimreise via Laubenheim nichts mehr im Wege. Auf dem Weg zurück nach G-Town traf ich dann noch Philipp. Ein gelungener Turn, auch wenn wir nur relativ kurz zusammen unnerwechs waren.

Dankeschön.

Jürgen


----------



## picard (20. Juli 2013)

Heute stand die Hohe Wurzel auf dem Programm. Rückfahrt über Fischbach, Hausen und die Rausch. Das war heute schon ganz ordentlich für eine Samstag-Nachmittag-Tour:
52km und 900hm Schnitt 14,9 km/h  Dies war aber nicht mehr Level 2. 
Danke an Jürgen und Achim fürs Teilen der Gruppe. 
Und an alle Mitfahrer: Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bis demnächst. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## mophi (21. Juli 2013)

Ja, war echt wieder gut. Danke.


----------



## MitSchmackes (21. Juli 2013)

Für meine erste Samstag-Nachmittag-Tour habt Ihr euch mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. Vielen Dank und gerne wieder.


----------



## Strich8 (21. Juli 2013)

War noch eine schöne Tour mit Jürgen und Achim. Nächstes Mal reise ich wieder mit dem Auto an, dann klappt's hoffentlich auch mit dem Biketreff ;-)


----------



## Achim (22. Juli 2013)

picard schrieb:


> Heute stand die Hohe Wurzel auf dem Programm. Rückfahrt über Fischbach, Hausen und die Rausch. Das war heute schon ganz ordentlich für eine Samstag-Nachmittag-Tour:
> 52km und 900hm Schnitt 14,9 km/h  Dies war aber nicht mehr Level 2.
> Danke an Jürgen und Achim fürs Teilen der Gruppe.
> Und an alle Mitfahrer: Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bis demnächst.
> ...



Soso ... 

Bis demmnext ...


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2013)

Plant jemand am Sa zu fahren ? Ich frage auch nochmal im anderen thread / Rheingaustrasse.


----------



## picard (26. Juli 2013)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr Biketreff Treffpunkt Kleinaustraße.
Etwas kürzer als letzte Woche und das Tempo wird bei der Hitze auch etwas langsamer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rübi (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Michael,
auf zur Hitzeschlacht; bis später,
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2013)

bis gleich


----------



## picard (2. August 2013)

Auch morgen ist wieder um 14:00 Uhr Biketreff in der Kleinaustraße. Rückkehr bis 18:00 Uhr. Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum anmelden.


----------



## Fjellkatt (2. August 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei und bringe noch einen Freund (Alex) mit.

Freue mich drauf, bis morgen!

Ansgar


----------



## tino-k (3. August 2013)

Hallo, 
ich werd auch um 14:00 Uhr da sein


----------



## himAgain (9. August 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein HEAD HT 1.0. Ich bin allerdings erst 15, kann man da schon mitfahren?

Gruß,
Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (9. August 2013)

Morgen Biketreff Kleinaustraße 14:00 Uhr zur HZ

Rückkehr 18:00 Uhr

ca. 45 km, 800hm und Techniklevel 2+

Gruß Michael


----------



## huberghr (9. August 2013)

ihr fahrt jedesmal zur hz wenn ich keine zeit hab....grrrr...;-)


----------



## himAgain (9. August 2013)

Und ab wie viel Jahren sollte man kommen? Bzw. Gibt es andere Leute in meinem Alter?


----------



## picard (9. August 2013)

himAgain schrieb:


> Und ab wie viel Jahren sollte man kommen? Bzw. Gibt es andere Leute in meinem Alter?



Grundsätzlich gibt es kein Alterslimit, allerdings benötigen Minderjährige die schriftliche Einverständniserkärung der Eltern.


----------



## jussebel (9. August 2013)

super da sag ich doch schon mal pro forma zu - muss ja mal technik üben

Gruss


----------



## Volker65 (9. August 2013)

bin dabei
bis morgen


----------



## jussebel (9. August 2013)

Edu ist auch dabei


----------



## titanstahl (10. August 2013)

Ich würde nach der kurzen Unterbrechung von nicht einmal 1 1/2 Jahren auch wieder mal ganz gerne als Gast mitfahren.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christian


----------



## abhouser (15. August 2013)

Hi, ich wäre gerne dabei am 17.08. 
Grüße Raphael


----------



## picard (16. August 2013)

Erinnerung: 
Morgen Biketreff Kleinaustraße 14:00 Uhr. Diesmal etwas kürzer Rückkehr gegen 17:00 Uhr.
Bitte hier im Forum anmelden. Gäste bitte den ersten Beitag in Thread beachten!
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (16. August 2013)

Ich fahre mit.


----------



## abhouser (17. August 2013)

Ich muss leider wieder absagen...
Familienprogramm kam dazwischen:-(
Grüße
RAphael


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## fliege1 (17. August 2013)

Bin dabei!
Holger


----------



## st_works (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

würde heute auch gerne mal mitfahren. 

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## picard (23. August 2013)

Morgen kann ich leider keinen Biketreff guiden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jussebel (23. August 2013)

och schade-
fährt jemand und hat jemand ne schön Streck evt. auch mit ein paar Trails drin?


----------



## Murph (24. August 2013)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt wollte ich heute endlich mal wieder fahren.
Konditionell natürlich wieder völlig am Ende aber egal. 
Wenn Du Lust hast Claudia können wir zusammen mal schauen wo's uns hintreibt!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fliege1 (24. August 2013)

Ich würde mich auch zu einer Tour hinreißen lassen!
Gruß

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (24. August 2013)

Hallo Murph,
na, wenn du mal wieder fährst, dann kann ich dich ja nicht alleine schnaufen lassen...


----------



## jussebel (24. August 2013)

ok dann 14:00 Thomas hast du einen Track ? ich bin ja immer so orientierngslos -) kenne nur den Weg zur Wurzel fahre ich aber zu oft ist irgendwann langweilig.....


----------



## Murph (25. August 2013)

Sodele,nachdem ich die Schwimmhäute wieder entfernt hab kann ich auch was schreiben. 

War eine kurze Runde über den Eisenstangentrail,ein bisschen durch die Wälder Richtung Georgenborn.Da wurden wir dann heftigst vom Regen unvorbereitet erwischt! 
Das war dann,nach einer kurzen Pause an einer Bushaltestelle das Ende der Tour. 
Nach ein paar ziemlich frischen km mehr oder weniger auf Strassen waren wir gegen 16:30 porentief gereinigt am Parkplatz.

Ich hoffe es sind alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (25. August 2013)

Hi Thomas ja sind wir denke ich,  habe Silke noch beim Eis essen erwischt ..-
Komischerweise hats anscheinded nur da wor wir gerade waren so mega geschüttet , bei uns war fast gar nichts ..-- Schuhe oder besser gesagt Flossen sind erstmal die nächsten Tage nicht zu gebrauchen.....
Aber es war trotzdem super, danke fürs guiden


----------



## Murph (26. August 2013)

gerne


----------



## picard (30. August 2013)

Nach einer Testrunde heute, kann ich morgen doch den morgigen Biketreff guiden. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (31. August 2013)

ich bin diesmal auch dabei


----------



## feldbergbiker (31. August 2013)

bin dabei, Gruß Rainer


----------



## picard (6. September 2013)

Morgen gibt es wieder einen Biketreff im gemäßigten Tempo. 
14:00 Uhr 
Startort ist wie immer der Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße.

Gäste sind wie immer willkommen. Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## himAgain (6. September 2013)

Ich bin diesesmal wahrscheinlich auch dabei, Einverständniserklärung ist dabei!

Gruß,
Sam


----------



## himAgain (7. September 2013)

Fällt die Tour heute flach? Wegen des Regens... 

Gruß,
Sam


----------



## picard (7. September 2013)

Aufgrund der des Regens und der wenigen Anmeldungen, sage ich den heutigen Biketreff ab. Auch an den nächsten zwei Wochenenden kann ich wegen einer Clubtour keinen Biketreff übernehmen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Achim (18. September 2013)

Das Wetter, die Termine, ... 
so wie es momentan aussieht findet am 21.09.2013 ein Biketreff statt.  

NÃ¤chster geplanter Biketreff-KleinaustraÃe 14.00 Uhr am 28.09.2013 

Ab 5.10.2013 geht es dann um 13.00 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt los.

Passend zum Herbst ist N'DURO angesagt. 

Kurzgesagt: 
NâDURO â bedeutet GelÃ¤nde, enge Trails, winkelige Hindernisse, steile Passagen ... Fragen, wie "Wo ist denn hier der Weg?", wird euch der Guide gerne erklÃ¤ren.
Lasst euch Ã¼berraschen.


GruÃ
Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (18. September 2013)

Na, da bin ich doch dabei, wenn ich wieder aus den Pürrenäähen zurück bin.


----------



## Achim (18. September 2013)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich doch dabei, wenn ich wieder aus den Pürrenäähen zurück bin.



Dann ma viel Spass in de Kart......pürreneen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. September 2013)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Pürrenäähen


Muhahahh! 
Fährsde zu de Spahnieher odder zu de Fransohse?

Im Oktober kennt ich aach mohl mitkomme.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## rumblestilz (18. September 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Fährsde zu de Spahnieher odder zu de Fransohse?



Ei, zu die Franzohse. Abber die Spananier sind ganz in der Nähe. Die Andorranier auch, was mir als Andromedaner ja ganz gut zupass kommt.


----------



## Ripman (19. September 2013)

Ei dann mohl viehl Schbass dooh.


----------



## grosser (19. September 2013)

Ich bin dehahm und komm mol mit!


----------



## Murph (20. September 2013)

Achim schrieb:


> Das Wetter, die Termine, ...
> so wie es momentan aussieht findet am 21.09.2013 kein Biketreff statt.
> 
> Gruß
> Achim


 
Wie kommst Du darauf? 
Ich wollte eigentlich morgen (hatten wir nicht am Telefon darüber gesprochen?) auf eine Runde starten.
Wetter soll ja recht angenehm werden,wenn auch wahrscheinlich nass von unten. 

Wie auch immer......
bei Interesse hier melden!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (20. September 2013)

Murph schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> Ich wollte eigentlich morgen (hatten wir nicht am Telefon darüber gesprochen?) auf eine Runde starten.
> Wetter soll ja recht angenehm werden,wenn auch wahrscheinlich nass von unten.
> 
> ...



Umso bässähr!  


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (21. September 2013)

Schade eigentlich 
Aber da sich niemand gemeldet hat mach ich meinen eigenen Biketreff hier in meiner Gegend.
Ein bisschen Grundlage fahren. 

Ö


----------



## picard (26. September 2013)

Vor dem Beginn der Enduro-Treffs gibt es noch mal eine etwas längere Runde zur Zange. - Aber natürlich auch mit anspruchsvolleren Trails. 
ca. 40km und 800hm

Treffpunkt Samstag, den 28.09.13, 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße

Anmeldung zur Tour bitte hier im Forum!

Gruß Michael


----------



## himAgain (26. September 2013)

Hallo! Ist ein Hardtail für diese Tour geeignet? Danke für Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (26. September 2013)

Schade das ich noch nicht zurück bin....
Viel Spaß


----------



## picard (26. September 2013)

himAgain schrieb:


> Hallo! Ist ein Hardtail für diese Tour geeignet? Danke für Antworten!



Im Prinzip schon, aber die Trails an der Zange sind schon etwas ruppiger.


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2013)

himAgain schrieb:


> Hallo! Ist ein Hardtail für diese Tour geeignet? Danke für Antworten!



Du solltest sicher auf dem rad sitzen und kontrolliert abwärts fahren können, also auch mal slow motion wenn's steil wird.


----------



## hallotv (27. September 2013)

Falls nichts dazwischen kommt und ich mein plattes Hinterrad bis dahin repariert habe...fahre ich gerne mit. (Wenn`s nicht zu ruppig wird  )


----------



## fliege1 (27. September 2013)

Da bin ich dabei! 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Volker65 (28. September 2013)

Komme auch mit. 
Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (28. September 2013)

Na gut ... 

Achim


----------



## Volker65 (28. September 2013)

Wann geht es dann los 13 Uhr oder 14uhr.


----------



## feldbergbiker (28. September 2013)

....bin auch dabei

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## picard (28. September 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Wann geht es dann los 13 Uhr oder 14uhr.



Heute nochmal um 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Achim (29. September 2013)

Die perfekte Welle. Scheewars. 






Den Kurzbericht gibt es hier.

Bis Samstag.
Achim


----------



## Volker65 (29. September 2013)

Ja hat wieder soooooo viel Spaß gemacht. Gruß Volker


----------



## fliege1 (29. September 2013)

Da hat also die Defekthexe meinen Platz eingenommen. Na ja Hauptsache die Frau war zufrieden, ich war pünktlich zu Hause.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## picard (29. September 2013)

Insgesamt hatten wir bei der Tour 45km und 850hm, doch ganz ordentlich für den Abschluss der diesjährigen Biketreffsaison. 
An dieser Stelle sei noch nochmal ein herzliche Dank an die zahlreichen Mitfahrer in diesem Jahr. Alle Touren gingen ohne größere Pannen, Schaltaugen zählen nicht und gehören in den Ruchsack  oder Stürze zu Ende. Dann bis zum nächten Jahr oder Ihr müsst Samstag zu den N'DURo-Treffs kommen, die jetzt im Oktober beginnen. Achim wird euch dann die besten Trails zeigen.

Michael


----------



## Achim (4. Oktober 2013)

Ab SA, 5. Oktober 2013, 13.00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße



Gruß
Achim


----------



## himAgain (4. Oktober 2013)

Mist, ich nerve mich schon selbst die ganze Zeit damit... Ich würde liebend gerne mitfahren, aber ich habe nur ein Hardtail mit schlappen 100mm :/ Sußerdem erst knapp 16 Jahre alt. Ist das was für mich?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Die Elite Rockt alles mit Hardtrails bsp. Spitz.
Also abschecken. Komme leider nicht.
Wenn du 16 bist sind fuer dich einige Oldies dabei.
Die sind aber ganz cool.

mfg

Olaf


----------



## Ripman (4. Oktober 2013)

himAgain schrieb:


> Mist, ich nerve mich schon selbst die ganze Zeit damit... Ich würde liebend gerne mitfahren, aber ich habe nur ein Hardtail mit schlappen 100mm :/ Sußerdem erst knapp 16 Jahre alt. Ist das was für mich?
> 
> Danke!



Federweg ist nicht alles im Leben, man kann vieles auch mit guter Fahrtechnik fahren, das Stichwort hier ist Enduro, nicht Freeriden und auch kein Downhill. Du kannst natürlich auch mit 100 mm mitfahren und Deinen Spaß haben. Und 16 Jahre sind auf keinen Fall ein Hindernis.
Du kannst also gerne dazustoßen.

*Aber Achtung*: Im Titel steht 14:00 Uhr, wir starten aber schon um 13:00Uhr!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (5. Oktober 2013)

Na subber 

Ich stelle fest:

Es hat  gerade aufgehört nachzulassen stärker zu regnen - odder soo.

N'DURO für heute ist *abgesagt*, die Vernunft hat gesiegt.

Das Wetter für heute - 99% Regen, etwas zu feucht.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (10. Oktober 2013)

Auf ein Neues 

Momentan sieht es so aus, als dass die Biketreffzeit auf eine Regenpause trifft. Eine 100%ige Verbesserung im Vergleich zum letzen Samstag ist folglich zu erwarten. Die erste N'DURO-Runde geht übrigens nach Kiedrich - Guude Olli. 






Grafik: www.wetter.de
 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (10. Oktober 2013)

na dann hoffe ich mal und bin dabei wenn deine Vorhersage so stimmt..-)


----------



## Achim (11. Oktober 2013)

jussebel schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich mal und bin dabei wenn deine Vorhersage so stimmt..-)


Die Chance bei der Wettervorhersage ist 50:50 
Aktuell soll es sogar noch 'nenTicken besser werden - abber merr waas ess nitt hunnerdbrotzsenndisch.


----------



## hallotv (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wenn`s denn stimmen tut, sonst: Glühwein und Pizza für Bonsai vorbereiten...


----------



## jussebel (12. Oktober 2013)

huhu findet heute bei dem zwar von oben trocken aber von unten matschepampe Wetter was statt?


----------



## hallotv (12. Oktober 2013)

Das bißchen Matsch...Lieber nicht schon wieder ausfallen lassen, ich wäre dabei (sage ich mal so, im Trockenen und Warmen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (12. Oktober 2013)

Recht hast du ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## hallotv (12. Oktober 2013)

Dann sind wir ja schon drei, oder soIrgend ein Depp findet sich sicher noch.


----------



## riker1 (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei. Thomas


----------



## hallotv (12. Oktober 2013)

siehste...
Also, auf zum Enduren zu viert, denn *Achim* *muß* jetzt ja ...


----------



## riker1 (12. Oktober 2013)

komme aus Östrich mit der Fähre und dem Rad. Hoffe bin pünktlich....


----------



## hallotv (12. Oktober 2013)

5 Minuten machen es auch nicht, außer es schüttet. Aber dann wird es ja eh grausam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (12. Oktober 2013)

suppeeeer dann mache ich mich mal bald auf dem Weg muss ja noch 45min hinstramplen


----------



## Achim (13. Oktober 2013)

Runde mit indirekter Anfahrt zur Scharfenstein
Zu fünft machten wir uns auf den Weg, zunächst nach Walluf und durch die Weinberge nach Martinsthal. Das Mädel und die Jungs waren irgendwie im Sommermodus, langsam war doch angesagt. Durch den Wald auf den grünen Punkt runter und wieder rauf nach Rauenthal. Kindergarten-Trail runter zur Rausch, am Forsthaus vorbei zur Scharfenstein. Ein wenig Kurventraining am Grillplatz und direkt danach zur Trailbesichtigung/-befahrung runter nach Kiedrich. Über den Schlangentrail zum Schützenhaus, rauf zum Höhenweg zur "gespielten Reifenpanne" (ich) und von dort auf den Wildschweinpfad. Dann die Frage: "Wann hört der Weg eigentlich auf?" Zugegeben bei den Wegverhältnissen zog sich das ganz schön. Noch ein paar Höhenmeter und dann der Wiesentrail runter zur Rausch, flach zurück nach Eltville. Den Thomas aus I. zur Fähre in Ö. verabschiedet und mit dem Rest um 16.30 Uhr am Hafen angekommen.

Danke für die nette Begleitung und Mithilfe bei der Reifenpanne.

Bis zum nächsten Mal


Achim


----------



## Juli1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi Achim, morgen 13h Kleinaustr. steht die Tour? Hätte mal wieder Zeit mitzukommen! VG Juli


----------



## Murph (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor endlich mal wieder zu kommen......
Aaaaaaber,weil ich heute abend nach Mainz auf's Oktoberfest gehe und morgen
wahrscheinlich ein "überhopfung" ;-) haben werde wird's wohl wieder nix!

Aber man(n) soll ja niemals nie sagen 
Schaun mer mal


----------



## Achim (18. Oktober 2013)

Juli1 schrieb:


> Hi Achim, morgen 13h Kleinaustr. steht die Tour? Hätte mal wieder Zeit mitzukommen! VG Juli



Sehr schön, der Termin steht, wo es hingeht, -fährt oder -führt sehen wir morgen.


----------



## Achim (18. Oktober 2013)

Murph schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor endlich mal wieder zu kommen......
> Aaaaaaber,weil ich heute abend nach Mainz auf's Oktoberfest gehe und morgen
> wahrscheinlich ein "überhopfung" ;-) haben werde wird's wohl wieder nix!
> 
> ...



So schlimm wird es nicht werden odder?


----------



## himAgain (18. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, kannn doch nich kommen.


----------



## NoTraining (19. Oktober 2013)

Versuche ebenfalls zu kommen, wird zeitlich aber knapp. Wartet nicht auf mich, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin. Liebe Grüße, NoTraining


----------



## Achim (19. Oktober 2013)

Eine Wetterwarnung!






Quelle: www.wetter.de

Die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (19. Oktober 2013)

yeap bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (19. Oktober 2013)

Sänk you werri matsch vor e lott of fann!

Werklisch sehr entschbannt und trotzdem schbannend. Schee wars.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Tolpan76 (19. Oktober 2013)

Jop... War eine schöne Runde.
Bin auch gut Heim gekommen 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Juli1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fands auch Klasse! Gerne wieder!


----------



## Achim (22. Oktober 2013)

Donke 

DO 24.10.2013 | N'DURO in BK
Start 8.30 Uhr in MK bei mir
Dauer mit An- und Abfahrt etwa 5,5 Std.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## hallotv (22. Oktober 2013)

Wo soll`s hingehen? Schnell und bergauf oder tricky und bergab?


----------



## Juli1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Das war einfach super heute! Danke fürs guiden und das Techniktraining! LG Juli


----------



## Cynthia (25. Oktober 2013)

Juli1 schrieb:


> Das war einfach super heute! Danke fürs guiden und das Techniktraining! LG Juli



Sehr schöner Urlaubstag! Danke - auch fürs "Festhalten" einiger Highlights


----------



## Achim (25. Oktober 2013)

*Gestern 24.10.2013*

Gemütlich bergauf, das 2. Warmup bergab ... 
Die Geländespielerei hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt.

@ Juli - Schöne Bilder, danke. 

*Morgen 26.10.2013*

13.00 Uhr | N'DURO-Treff in der Kleinaustraße.

Trailpflege ist angesagt.

Vorsicht - es soll unterwegs Schlangen, Käfer, steinerne Tische und irgendwelche Köpfe und allerlei andere Sachen geben, zickzackisch könnte es auch noch werden und nass.

Zum Wetter für morgen, es wird so vorhergesagt:
Am Vormittag bescheiden RW 64%, ab 12.00 Uhr immer noch RW 35% zum Abend hin RW 13%. Ich hoffe da auf ein Wunder. Falls sich trotzdem bis 11.00 Uhr mindestens zwei Unbeirrbare anmelden, komme ich gerne dazu, ansonsten verschieben wir das Vorhaben.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (25. Oktober 2013)

Lust auf jeden Fall schauen wir mal aufs Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hey Achim - mach kein Quatsch - wir fahren ! Ausser es regnet Hunde und Katzen natürlich


----------



## Ripman (25. Oktober 2013)

Isch gomm ooch!


----------



## jussebel (26. Oktober 2013)

sorry zu nass von oben und unten .. ich verweigere heute und hoffe morgen auf einen Regenfreien Tag ..


----------



## Achim (26. Oktober 2013)

jussebel schrieb:


> sorry zu nass von oben und unten .. ich verweigere heute und hoffe morgen auf einen Regenfreien Tag ..



Ich drück dir dann für Morgen mal richtig die Daumen, dass es nicht regnet.  

Und weil ich gerade das Schutzblech montiert habe, werde ich mich mal zum Treffpunkt bewegen. In Kostheim wird es langsam heller und die Straße ist schon fast wieder trocken. 

Ich würde sagen: Schaunmerrmal!


Bis späder
Achim


----------



## Achim (26. Oktober 2013)

Juli1 schrieb:


> Hey Achim - mach kein Quatsch - wir fahren ! Ausser es regnet Hunde und Katzen natürlich



Ich stell mir das gerade vor.


----------



## jussebel (26. Oktober 2013)

na gut überredet komme doch auch mit Blech.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2013)

Kostheim ist von hier ja nicht weit weg, entsprechend knallt hier gerade die Sonne runter. Ich rüste mich mal... (ohne Blech, oder doch?)


----------



## Ripman (26. Oktober 2013)

Schee wars  Vielen Dank für die heutige Runde, feines N' duro, so kanns weitergehen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (26. Oktober 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Schee wars Vielen Dank für die heutige Runde, feines N' duro, so kanns weitergehen.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Bittascheen 

NENA
_Wunder geschehen
ich hab`s gesehen
es gibt so vieles was wir nicht verstehen
Wunder geschehen  _

Siehste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Trotz der Regenvorhersage ist es trocken geblieben, zumindest von oben.

 Pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr waren alle und noch mehr am Parkplatz.  Matthias kam noch auf einen Kurzbesuch vorbei, er hatte seine Tour schon  hinter sich gebracht und sein Trikot sah vielversprechend aus.

 Der Weg nach Rauenthal war die erste Hürde ins heutige NDURO-Land.  In den Weinbergen war es noch halbwegs trocken, oben auf dem Eselspfad  stand jede Menge Wasser, wie angekündigt war es nass. Kurz darauf  erreichten wir die Rauenthaler Grillhütte, eventuell unser zukünftiges  Club-Festgelände. Nach kurzem Stop führte unser Weg mit einer kleinen  NDURO-Plus-Einlage nach Schlangenbad.

 Am Schwimmbad vorbei und rund um den Kurpark ging es zum Musensitz,  von dort wieder zurück in Richtung Käferweg. Ach, fast den kleinen Umweg  vergessen, den haben wir natürlich auch noch gemacht. In der  Matschkurve zum Käferweg abgebogen und den Weg fast gar nicht erkannt.  Tiefe, wassergefüllte Spurrillen, die Äste kreuz und quer und den  Abzweig fast übersehen. Dafür machte die anschließenden Abfahrt richtig  Spaß, ihr folgte der fast finale Anstieg zum steineren Tisch. Ein Blick  auf die Uhr  hat doch ein bißchen länger gedauert. Zügig runter und  rauf auf den Rhein-Mein-Schnellweg. Kurz nach drei  erreichten wir den  Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße.

Zu acht losgefahren, zu acht angekommen, alle da und keine/r verletzt. 

Ihr Freunde der Fann-Go-Packung, ich muss sagen: Ihr habt euch wacker  geschlagen, seid alles mitgefahren und habt sogar ab und zu ein  Stückchen geschoben.

*Fazit:* Knapp 36 km, ein paar Höhenmeter, abgerundet durch eine gehörige Portion Spaß und Unterhaltung.

Alles bestens, bis demnexxt.


Achim

Übrigens: Wetterbedingt habe ich die geplanten Treppen rausgenommen,  das müssen wir unbedingt nachholen. Die Bilder, die ich unterwegs  gemacht habe sind alle verschwommen, wie gesagt Wunder geschehen


----------



## Ripman (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Juli1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Schade dass die Woche nur einen Samstag hat ð Ich hatte viel Spass (auch wenn es nicht immer so ausgesehen hat ð) Freu mich auf die nÃ¤chste Tour, vermutlich leider erst in 3 Wochen ð Bis dahin wÃ¼nsche ich euch mindestens so viel GlÃ¼ck mit dem Guide, Trails und Wetter wie wir es hatten ð


----------



## Achim (28. Oktober 2013)

Juli1 schrieb:


> Schade dass die Woche nur einen Samstag hat ï¿½ï¿½ Ich hatte viel Spass (auch wenn es nicht immer so ausgesehen hat ï¿½ï¿½) Freu mich auf die nÃ¤chste Tour, vermutlich leider erst in 3 Wochen ï¿½ï¿½ Bis dahin wÃ¼nsche ich euch mindestens so viel GlÃ¼ck mit dem Guide, Trails und Wetter wie wir es hatten ï¿½ï¿½




Nachtrag: 







GruÃ
Achim


----------



## Achim (1. November 2013)

Wenn's morgen nicht regnet (Scherz!) bzw. um 12 Uhr nicht mehr regnet (möglicherweise), dann treffen wir uns um 13 Uhr auf'm PP und radeln gemütlich zum Dirtville, in der Hoffnung dort ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu treffen. 


Bis dann
Achim

*Beinhart-Termine ... merr tun ma wass

 04.11.2013 IBC | Start Winterpokal
 07.11.2013 Beinhart-Biketreff Mainz (19.00 Uhr)
 08.11.2013 Guidetreffen, Ingelheim (19.00 Uhr)
 09.11.2013 N'DURO Biketreff Wiesbaden (13.00 Uhr)
 10.11.2013 Enduro-Tour Donnersberg

 so mal vorab, Details auf der HP
*


----------



## Murph (1. November 2013)

Ja wenn's so kommen sollte bin ich doch (endlich) mal wieder dabei.
Hoffentlich hält's Wetter!


----------



## jussebel (1. November 2013)

yuph ich komme auch- Daumen drücken ist angesagt


----------



## Achim (2. November 2013)

Die Aussichten für Wiesbaden

M | Regen 100% | 8°
M | regnerisch 98% | 12°
A | wolkig 21% | 12°

Quelle: wetter.de

Zusammengefasst: Es sieht rischdisch gut aus. 


Bis später
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (2. November 2013)

was heisst das jetzt  ? ja oder Ja Halle ?


----------



## Murph (2. November 2013)

Na DAS ist doch mal eine Ansage! 

Die Devise lautet:Wetterfest machen!
(Ich seh schon das Gesicht meiner Frau wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme  )


----------



## jussebel (2. November 2013)

ich fahre jetzt mal los, wenns nicht stattfindet, fahre ich halt wieder zurück


----------



## Murph (3. November 2013)

Danke Achim für die Fangopackung. 

War eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm wie angenommen.....
und habe doch glatt unter dem braunen Klumpen in meinem Hof ein Bike gefunden! 
Sachen gibt's.... 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (3. November 2013)

Danke auch von meiner Seite! 
Endlich mal einen triftigen Grund, Rössli und Reiterin zu wässern. Bis zum nächsten Mal ...


----------



## Achim (3. November 2013)

Es hat zwar nicht viel geregnet, es war aber auch nicht so richtig trocken.  
Schön, dass es euch trotzdem gefallen hat, irgendwie hatte es auch was "Historisches". 

Ich habe noch zwei Foddos, die muss ich allerdings noch der Kamera holen, das versuch' ich morgen.


Gruß
Achim

Bei den Chills (WinterpokalerInnen) sind noch zwei Plätze frei.


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2013)

es war schon nasser


----------



## Achim (9. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es war schon nasser


Sischar ... 

Ich bin heute um 13.00 Uhr in der Kleinaustraße und möchte eine "kleine chillige Runde" fahren. Durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen ist heute wahrscheinlich überall N'DURO. Ab 12.00 Uhr sollte es halbwegs trocken sein (von oben). 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2013)

wenn ich Ausgang bekomme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (9. November 2013)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich Ausgang bekomme, bin ich dabei.



Subbär


----------



## Achim (11. November 2013)

09.11.2013

Mit Gerd bei spätherbstlichem Sonnenschein _gaaaanz chillisch_ im Rheingau rumgekurvt. 

Frauenstein, Grauer Stein, Rauenthal, Wassertretstelle, Grüne Bank, Hansenkopf, ZickZack, 
Rheinsteig, RMS, Eselspfad, Rauenthal, Walluftal, Walluf, Rheinweg, Hafenbrücke.








Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (15. November 2013)

Morgen trocken von oben - da geht doch was oder?


----------



## Achim (15. November 2013)

Kann sein, dass ich morgen 'ne Pause machen muss, dess zeichd sisch morsche frieh.


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Würde auch ne Runde vorfahren, wobei ich gleich sagen muss, dass meine Ortskenntnisse zu wünschen übrig lassen. Aber schaun mer mal 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## picard (16. November 2013)

Ich bin heute im Odenwald unterwegs! Viel Spass beim N'DURO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. November 2013)

Keiner sonst auf Punktejagd?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 1300 in Schierstein und drehe ne Runde, die ich eben ausgeknobelt habe. Ich hoffe, mein GPS verlässt mich nicht 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Murph (16. November 2013)

Ich werde heute auch wieder am Start sein.Mal schauen wo's uns hintreibt:-D


----------



## Achim (16. November 2013)

Ich muss noch deham was schaffe ... 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ripman (16. November 2013)

Sodele,

wieder zu Hause. Danke für die angenehme Begleitung. Zwar verließen wie schon vorzeitig die angepeilte Runde, weil wir deutlich langsamer vorankamen, als gedacht. War aber trotzdem fein.
Hauptsache an der frischen Luft gewesen und ein paar WP-Punkte eingesammelt 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## jussebel (16. November 2013)

Ja super, hat doch alles super gepasst und soooo langsam waren wir auch wieder nicht.Wir haben den Durschnitt sogar  erhöht.


----------



## Murph (17. November 2013)

Eben,ich fand auch das wir nicht langsam waren.......ganz im Gegenteil 

Danke Jürgen für's guiden.
War doch mal wieder nett trocken und nicht so versaut wieder nach Hause zu kommen! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (19. November 2013)

Am Samstag, den 23.11.2013, sind unsere Guide beim Guide-Workshop beschäftigt. Eventuell wird es dafür einen N'DURO-Treff am Sonntag geben. Es kommt darauf an, wie wir den Workshop überstehen, meine neuen Winterklamotten sollen übrigens spätestens morgen eintrudeln. 
Merr waas ja niiiii. Vielleicht findet sich jemand (murph?) der den Weg zeigen möchte. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (19. November 2013)

Nee Du
Nächten Samstag iss nicht!
Erst wieder am 30. 

Aber ev. Sonntag?
Hmmm


----------



## jussebel (23. November 2013)

Kommt heute jemand zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2013)

Ja 
War doch ganz schön zu fahren.
Relativ gemäßigt nasser untergrund und Rückenwind auf dem heimweg. Ps: der bäcker im globus kann nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (23. November 2013)

Jeah, danke Andie für die nette Begleitung. Immerhin haben wir heute auch schon ein paar verdiente Winterpünktchen geholt.


----------



## hallotv (23. November 2013)

Ah, wir merken uns: Treffunkt 14 Uhr, geposted gegen halb sieben= maximal 17 Punkte. Andie trainiert heimlich...


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2013)

Treffpunkt 1300 also fahrzeit mind 5std 15min

Training? Bin ich vorher jemals da hoch statt runter...


----------



## Murph (26. November 2013)

Ei,ei,ei

Da macht mein Namensvetter Punktekontrolle?

Schön das ihr beiden euch gefunden bzw. getroffen habt......
nächsten Samstag bín ich wieder mal da!


----------



## hallotv (26. November 2013)

Ihr wißt ja, Vertrauen ist gut... Aber kaum Punkte im Winterpokal Team abliefern, und hier fährt er, quasi stundenlang. Da muß man ja mal nachfragen . Vorgeblich fährt er ja auch Crossrennen, aber wer weiß...
@ Andie: gehst Du auf die Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2013)

Vielleicht, wenn dann aber später. Das kulinarische ist nicht so meins.


----------



## hallotv (28. November 2013)

Auch noch asketisch... Aber die Soße war wirklich so lala


----------



## Murph (29. November 2013)

Zurück zum Thema:
Morgen, 30.11.; 13:00 Uhr; Treffpunkt Kleinaustrasse
ALLE MANN/FRAU ANTRETEN!!!!!! 

Ich werde eine kleine Runde drehen bei hoffentlich entspanntem Wetter.
Bitte um Anmeldung....eildiweil wenn keiner kommt bleib ich auch zu Hause 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jussebel (29. November 2013)

huhu murph -nichts da Couching geht nicht !! - Ich komme vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (29. November 2013)

Merr komme 

Zitat: Antwort auf eine Anfrage
Am Samstag mache merr N'DURO, dass ist entspannt bergauf und bergrunter normal schnell. Murph ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei und der mag es lieber langsamer berchänuff. Treffpunktzeit im Winter ist 13.00 Uhr, angepeilte Fahrzeit 2,5 bis max. 3 Std., Einkehrschwung: nein, also rein ins Auto, Heizung an und los. Viele fahren im Winterpokal, wo bekanntlich die Zeit in Bewegung zählt 

In diesem Sinn 


Achim


----------



## Achim (29. November 2013)

Achja, ich rechne mal mit mindestens +1


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2013)

Bin in der pfalz um mich mit überambitionierten rollewarmfahrern im schlamm zu duellieren


----------



## Ripman (29. November 2013)

Isch kann leidär nitt


----------



## Murph (29. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bin in der pfalz um mich mit überambitionierten rollewarmfahrern im schlamm zu duellieren


 Du aber ohne Rolle oder?
Ich nehm mal an Du fährst dich auf der Hinfahrt,per pedes,warm! 

Machseplatt


----------



## Ripman (29. November 2013)

@ Murph: Erklär mal, wie man sich per pedes warm fährt, das kapier ich jetzt grad nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (29. November 2013)

Man tritt doch mit den Füßen auf die Pedale! 

Außerdem war's doch nur Sinngemäß gemeint!


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2013)

genau. ich reise mit zelt + campingkocher am vortag an


----------



## Achim (29. November 2013)

G Zimmer mit Heizung und Warmwasser  
Viel Spass


----------



## Ivonnche (29. November 2013)

Achim schrieb:


> Merr komme
> 
> Zitat: Antwort auf eine Anfrage
> Am Samstag mache merr N'DURO, dass ist entspannt bergauf und bergrunter normal schnell. Murph ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei und der mag es lieber langsamer berchänuff. Treffpunktzeit im Winter ist 13.00 Uhr, angepeilte Fahrzeit 2,5 bis max. 3 Std., Einkehrschwung: nein, also rein ins Auto, Heizung an und los. Viele fahren im Winterpokal, wo bekanntlich die Zeit in Bewegung zählt
> ...



Komisch die Antwort kenn isch


----------



## Achim (30. November 2013)

Der Fahrplan für heute
Frauenstein, Georgenborn, Wambach, Musensitz, Nonnenschlucht 


Bis später
Achim


----------



## Achim (1. Dezember 2013)

*N'DURO puro*

Wir haben die Wegmarkierungen gefunden, die Brücke gesucht und die ProfiHochsitzTrails entdeckt. 

Ich muss mich mal informieren auf welche Weise diese "Trails" in den Wald gekommen sind. Völlig laubfrei verbinden sie die Rückschneisen mit den ProfiHochsitzen, nobel kann man da nur sagen. 

Bis dann


Achim


----------



## Murph (1. Dezember 2013)

Lusdisch war's 

Hat wie immer Spass gemacht!
Danke Achim für das durch's Unterholz führen. 

Ich hab dir ne Mail über den Club geschickt,hab von dir persönlich ja keine.....
muß mal bei der NSA nachfragen,die sollten ja ein haben. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Achim (2. Dezember 2013)

Murph schrieb:


> Lusdisch war's
> 
> Hat wie immer Spass gemacht!
> Danke Achim für das durch's Unterholz führen.
> ...



Wass ferrn Unnerhollz? Kaans gesehn! 

Die eMail ist angekommen, danke für den Dreck. 

-
-


----------



## Achim (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute kein Treff wegen div. Feiern und so. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2013)

Will jemand trotzdem fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (13. Dezember 2013)

Samstag, 14.12.2013, 13.00 Uhr

Das Zielgebiet in dezentem Schlammbraungrau (Rainer Zufall) 







Lockeres An- und Einrollen bis nach Kiedrich zum Trailcheck. Eine weite Kurve durch Wald und Flur, dann trailig über Kisselmühle und Kloster Eberbach zurück.

Zielzeit Schiersteiner Hafen 16.00 Uhr, d.h. Lampe einpacken. 

Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Murph (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin leider raus......hab morgen wichtige Termine 

Trotzdem viel Spass!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adra (13. Dezember 2013)

Dabei x2.


----------



## rübi (14. Dezember 2013)

komme auch


----------



## Achim (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leutz,

das Regenfass iss voll, der Wetterfrosch hat sich auch verkrochen und das Leidwilli friert mit mir um die Wette. 

Kurzum: Ich mag heute nicht radeln. 

Und die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter wieder besser werden. 

Ich wünsche euch 'nen schönen Dritten.


Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Achim (19. Dezember 2013)

All N'DUROs - Zeit für 'ne Pause 

Ich sag dann mal für dieses Jahr Tschüss bis demnexxt, der beinharte N'DURO-Biketreff macht mal 'ne Pause. 
Danke an alle MitfahrerInnen, schöne Feiertage und 'nen guten Rutsch.

de Achim

Beinhart-Termine
SO, 22.12.2013, 11.00 Uhr,  Rheingau-Tour zum Jahresabschluss (ausgebucht)
MI, 01.01.2014, 11.00, Neujahrswanderung im Odenwald


----------



## picard (3. Januar 2014)

Der Trail über den Rheinhöhenweg von Georgenborn nach Schlangenbad durch die Unterführung ist wieder komplett fahrbar!


----------



## Achim (6. Januar 2014)

picard schrieb:


> Der Trail über den Rheinhöhenweg von Georgenborn nach Schlangenbad durch die Unterführung ist wieder komplett fahrbar!




Am nächsten Samstag, 11.01.2014, Biketreff mit der Jugend. Start möglicherweise schon um 12.00 Uhr, also uffbasse!

Wenn's mal nicht passt: Absagen bis spätestens eine Stunde vor dem Starttermin.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (11. Januar 2014)

Okay, überredet!

HEUTE KEIN BIKETREFF - Wir warten auf schöneres Wetter. 

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (17. Januar 2014)

Morgen Ausfahrt? Wetterchen soll ja nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Januar 2014)

Lange nicht mehr dabei gewesen. Wie viel Uhr soll es losgehen? 12, 13 oder erst um 14 Uhr?


----------



## Achim (18. Januar 2014)

Heute 13.00 Uhr | Sonnige Wingertstour Richtung OeWi
Morgen 11.00 Uhr | Nicht ganz sonnig, deshalb GANS & Co. ganz kurvig


Gruß
Achim

Generelles zu Startzeiten/-orte
Sommersaison 14.00 Uhr | Wintersaison 13.00 Uhr
Andere Startzeiten/-orte werden angekündigt und gelten dann nur für diesen Tag.


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Januar 2014)

Achim schrieb:


> Sommersaison 14.00 Uhr | Wintersaison 13.00 Uhr


Orientiert sich die Saison an der offiziellen Winter- und Sommerzeit, wo auch die Uhren umgestellt werden?
Gestern gestürzt, Rad kaputt, bin noch am reparieren, weiß aber nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## paddiee (18. Januar 2014)

Ich werde kommen und bringe noch einen Freund mit. Bis gleich!


----------



## Achim (19. Januar 2014)

Ich sag das mal so: Einen Versuch war es wert.

Momentan scheint im Rheingau und dem angrenzenden Wäldchen die Suche nach den Betonwegen angesagt. Gestern ist es mir tatsächlich gelungen mit dem Tretlager den Schlamm zu berühren, entsprechende Spuren am Winterbike versuche ich heute zu beseitigen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (24. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter für SA 25.01.2014




*3°* gefühlte Temperatur



*0%* Regenrisiko *0 l/m²* Niederschlag



leichte Brise *(6 km/h)* aus Ostsüdost mit schwachen Böen *(15 km/h)*

Nitt schlecht. ;-)

Start am Hafen um 13.00 Uhr, gemütliches Einradeln in Richtung GoWa zum Meeting um 14.00 Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle. Anschließend BikePlaying und entspannte Runde durchs Wäldchen.

Wie immer: Seite 1 beachten. 

Falls sich Keine/r bis 11.00 Uhr anmeldet fahr ich direkt zum Meetingpoint in den GoWa.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Adra (25. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei - 14.00 Uhr 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## Achim (25. Januar 2014)

Adra schrieb:


> Bin dabei - 14.00 Uhr 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle.
> 
> Gruß,
> A.



Bis später ... 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (26. Januar 2014)

Schee wars 

Besonders die berühmten GoWaBaKrockos haben mir gefallen, das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen. 
Das Wetter hat gehalten und das Putzen kann ich mir dieses Mal sparen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ripman (27. Januar 2014)

War ne entspannte und abwechelungsreiche Runde, hat auch mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Achim (31. Januar 2014)

Trockenere Trails, ein paar Stufen, ein, zwei Sprünge … Biketreff um 14.00 Uhr im GoWa an der Kapelle (wie letzten SA)
(Falls entsprechende Anmeldungen bis  SA, 10.00 Uhr eingehen - ab 13.00 Uhr am Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße zum gemeinsamen "Transfer" … 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## jussebel (31. Januar 2014)

Achim schrieb:


> Trockenere Trails, ein paar Stufen, ein, zwei Sprünge … Biketreff um 14.00 Uhr im GoWa an der Kapelle (wie letzten SA)
> (Falls entsprechende Anmeldungen bis  SA, 10.00 Uhr eingehen - ab 13.00 Uhr am Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße zum gemeinsamen "Transfer" …
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jussebel (31. Januar 2014)

hört sich doch gut an - Kapellenstrasse ist das was mein Navi wissen muss oder?


----------



## Ripman (31. Januar 2014)

jussebel schrieb:


> Kapellenstrasse ist das was mein Navi wissen muss oder?



Ja, so ist es. Zur Sicherheit gibts aber auch noch Google Maps


----------



## Achim (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulk86 (31. Januar 2014)

hallo
also ich würde morgen zu dem Treffpunkt an der Kleinaustraße um 13 Uhr kommen wenn das ok ist ?
Gruß Paul


----------



## Ripman (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Paul,
das ist absolut OK. Achim will ja ebenfalls um 13.00 Uhr vor Ort sein ... und ich denke, ich kann auch noch ein paar Kilometer gebrauchen.
Aber Obacht, es geht in den berühmten Gonsenheimer Wald


----------



## jussebel (1. Februar 2014)

würde auch nach Schierstein kommen ein paar Km kann ich auch gebrauchen.Falls es zu stark regnet kann ich das Bike ja immer noch ins AUto schmeißen. Jürgen was meoinst du mit Obacht es geht .......


----------



## mophi (1. Februar 2014)

hi, ich werde auch wieder kommen. werde dann um 14h an der nothelferkapell sein. bis dahin habe ich ja dann auch schon ein paar km


----------



## Ripman (1. Februar 2014)

@ Phll:


----------



## Achim (1. Februar 2014)

@all
Bei dem Wetter treffen wir uns besser direkt im GoWa. Ich bin um 13.45 Uhr am Bahnhof MZ-Nord und sammel dort den bahnreisenden Paul ein. 


LG Achim


----------



## Ripman (1. Februar 2014)

Sodele, Wetter war suboptimal, aber das kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen. Ansonsten hatten wir heute wieder ein paar schöne Stages zum ben und Sicherheit gewinnen und ne schöne Runde haben wir auch zusammenbekommen 

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Morgen gehts um 14.00 Uhr weiter. Bei Interesse einfach kurz melden und dazustoßen ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo

wo und was steht heute an?
wären heute auch "Hobbyfahrer" am start?


----------



## Ripman (2. Februar 2014)

Es gibt ne Runde Gonsenheimer Wald mit ein paar Möglichkeiten die Fahrtechnik zu schulen. Nix Wildes, aber 2 Stunden sind ebenso geplant, wie ne Einkehr in Costas Sportklause. Es ist keine reine Beinhart-Veranstaltung, Gäste sind willkommen. Was meinst Du mit "Hobbyfahrern", sind wir das nicht Alle?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. Februar 2014)

Ripman schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Runde Gonsenheimer Wald mit ein paar Möglichkeiten die Fahrtechnik zu schulen. Nix Wildes, aber 2 Stunden sind ebenso geplant, wie ne Einkehr in Costas Sportklause. Es ist keine reine Beinhart-Veranstaltung, Gäste sind willkommen. Was meinst Du mit "Hobbyfahrern", sind wir das nicht Alle?
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



na beim letzten mal als ich dabei war gabs zwei gruppen mit hardcorefahrern und ner eher gemütlichen gruppe


----------



## Ripman (2. Februar 2014)

Nein, Hardcore ist heute nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Ripman (2. Februar 2014)

So, wieder ne schöne Runde mit spontanen Technikübungen und insgesamt zwei glimpflich (hoffentlich) abgelaufenen Stürzen. Gute Besserung an Dieter und Andreas. Ansonsten tolles Wetter und ne angenehme Truppe. Gerne wieder.


----------



## Achim (8. Februar 2014)

Samstag, 08.02.2014 | 8°/1° | Sonnenstunden: 0 | Regenrisiko: 90% 
Treffpunkt Mainz im GoWa (Kapelle), 14.00 Uhr
Wer mag?

LG Achim


----------



## Ripman (8. Februar 2014)

War doch heute nett soo schlecht, oder?


----------



## grosser (9. Februar 2014)

Ripman schrieb:


> War doch heute nett soo schlecht, oder?


Jo, war GUT!
Kann mehr wo die Vids mol sehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (9. Februar 2014)

Blos nicht


----------



## Ripman (10. Februar 2014)

grosser schrieb:


> Kann mehr wo die Vids mol sehe?


Habe noch nie versucht, diese Videoaufnahmen zu exportieren und weis daher gar nicht, ob das geht. Ich schau mal.


----------



## Achim (14. Februar 2014)

*Dess Wedder ...*
Es ist stark bewölkt oder hochnebelig. Die Chancen auf Sonnenschein sind gering, aber nur selten ist mit geringem Niederschlag zu rechnen.

Ich nehme mir mal fürs WOE eine Auszeit. Jürgen wird, so habe ich gehört oder besser gelesen, das Alternativprogramm im GoWa um 14.00 Uhr starten. Treffpunkt, wie gehabt an der Kapelle.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ripman (14. Februar 2014)

Es wird tatsächlich eher Alternativprogramm, als große Runde. Aber Techniktraining hat doch auch was  Treffpunkt und Zeit stimmen aber.


----------



## Murph (14. Februar 2014)

Techniktraining?
Wollte morgen auch endlich ma wieder in die Pedale treten.......
was hast Du denn vor?


----------



## Ripman (14. Februar 2014)

Komm vorbei und mach mit, war bisher eigentlich immer lustig und doch lehrreich. Ich hab auch wieder mein iPad dabei, soviel sei verraten


----------



## Murph (14. Februar 2014)

Hab ich vor.....


----------



## jussebel (15. Februar 2014)

Ich komm auch


----------



## mathias (15. Februar 2014)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ich hab auch wieder mein iPad dabei, soviel sei verraten



Komme trotzdem ;-)

Mathias


----------



## Ripman (15. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung, war wieder sehr schön mit Euch.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (15. Februar 2014)

Yeah hat mir auch super Spass gemacht sehr lehrreich tolle Gruppe


----------



## mathias (15. Februar 2014)

War wirklich ein netter Nachmittag und ne lustige Truppe.
Vielen Dank Jürgen.

@jussebel AMP Straitline od. Spank Spike.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## jussebel (15. Februar 2014)

Danke schön Matthias


----------



## Murph (17. Februar 2014)

Was is'n jetzt eigentlich mit den Filmen von deinem Ibrett?


----------



## Adra (21. Februar 2014)

Servus, ist morgen niemand unterwegs?


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2014)

Doch...


----------



## Adra (22. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Ripman (22. Februar 2014)

@ Adra: Sorry, jetzt erst gesehen.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind ab 14.00 Uhr wieder im GoWa unterwegs, kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## jussebel (22. Februar 2014)

Hmm schade da wäre ich auch gekommen, dachte aber GW findet heute nicht statt. Na dann halt das übernächste Mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (22. Februar 2014)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hmm schade da wäre ich auch gekommen, dachte aber GW findet heute nicht statt. Na dann halt das übernächste Mal..


DITO :-(

LG
Mathias


----------



## mophi (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo an alle beinharten Nicht-Fastnachter (wie mich),
am kommenden Samstag (01.03.) wollte ich eine Tour in BK machen. Wer schon mal in BK unterwegs war, der weiß, dass es teilweise etwas anspruchsvoller ist und die Steine e weng spitzer sind. Wer also Schützer hat, kann diese mitbringen. Sprich, es wird sowas wie eine Endurotour.
Eine Gruppe von max. 10 Personen (inkl. mir) ist denke ich sinnvoll.
Treffpunkt ist um 11h am Kuhberg (siehe Eintrag von Jürgen weiter unten)
Bis jetzt sind wir bereits 5 Personen.
Die Tour richtet sich an alle "Beinharten".
VG
Phil


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2014)

Mmh... mal vormerken...


----------



## Darkwing (25. Februar 2014)

Guter Plan, bin dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2014)

*Mein Vorschlag dazu:* Treffpunkt nicht am Brauwerk, sondern auf dem *Kuhberg, oberhalb von Bad Kreuznach*
Es ist offiziell eine Beinhart-Veranstaltung und als Alternativprogramm zum Taunus/GoWa anzusehen. Ich denke mal, dass wir die meisten BK-Highlights zu sehen bekommen werden.


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2014)

Fünf freie Plätze gab es.
Matthias ist Erster, also noch 4 freie Plätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (25. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank , Jürgen.
Also dann am Samstag um 11h am Kuhberg.


----------



## mbonsai (25. Februar 2014)

Brauwerk wird auf keinen Fall gehen, weil die Innenstadt zu ist, ab 12.30 kein durchkommen mehr


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2014)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Brauwerk wird auf keinen Fall gehen, weil die Innenstadt zu ist, ab 12.30 kein durchkommen mehr


Daher mein Vorschlag weiter oben


----------



## mophi (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben mit Frau Schneider von der Stadt BK telefoniert  Sie sagte mir, dass wir gut an den Kuhberg kommen. Dann verlegen wir den Treffpunkt, wie von Jürgen vorgeschlagen(siehe weiter oben), auf 11h am Kuhberg.

Es sind wieder 5 Plätze frei.

Jürgen und ich freuen uns.

Best...
Phil


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2014)

Ripman schrieb:


> Fünf freie Plätze gab es.
> Matthias ist Erster, also noch 4 freie Plätze.


Werd ich jetzt gemobt?


----------



## mophi (25. Februar 2014)

Fährste mit? Wir hätten grad noch so einen Platz frei


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2014)

Grundsatzdiskussion ;-)


----------



## Adra (25. Februar 2014)

Möchte auch mit.


----------



## Ripman (25. Februar 2014)

Ariane ist nach meiner Rechnung dann #7, oder?


----------



## grosser (25. Februar 2014)

Dann nehm ich mal den 8. Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (25. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut, dann ist nach meiner Rechnung noch ein Platz frei. 
Bislang sind dabei:
Jürgen
Achim
Simone
Pete
Ariane
Dieter
Andi
Matthias
Philipp


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2014)

Darf ich den simon noch anmelden? Waren gerade unterwegs und er hätte auch bock auf bme


----------



## rübi (25. Februar 2014)

Gehts auch zu elft? Sollte an Karneval doch möglich sein?
Wäre auch germe dabei.
Gruss Stefan


----------



## mophi (26. Februar 2014)

@a.nienie: hmm. mal den Simon vormerken 
@rübi: du hast natürlich die argumente auf deiner Seite mit Fastnacht und der Zahl elf.

Super, dann sind wir nun 11 Leute und treffen und um 11h. Die Gruppe schließe ich hiermit. Dabei sind:
Jürgen
Achim
Simone
Pete
Ariane
Dieter
Andi
Matthias
Philipp
Simon
Stefan

Bis Samstag dann.


----------



## Ripman (26. Februar 2014)

Zur Erinnerung, auf Grund der zu befürchtenden Narretei ist der Treffpunkt nicht, wie sonst oft üblich im Salinental, sondern auf dem *Kuhberg, oberhalb von Bad Kreuznach.
*
Bildet bitte, wenn möglich, Fahrgemeinschaften.


----------



## Fliegenauge (26. Februar 2014)

Andy war schneller als ich, Danke! Also denkt an die Gans bringt Flickzeug mit ...


----------



## mophi (26. Februar 2014)

@Fliegenauge: Ich hab mir gestern extra zwei Ersatzschläuche geholt


----------



## Murph (28. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich ein Biktreff in Schierstein an bekannter Stelle aber um 14 Uhr veranstalten,Fasnacht findet ja erst abends bzw. am Sonntag statt  !

Mal sehen wo/wie man fahren kann,Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle sein.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte hier melden!

Guß Thomas


----------



## Ripman (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo Thomas, 
schön, dass Du auch was anbieten möchtest. So schlecht sind die Aussichten doch gar nicht, bloß 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit  Mir wäre es aber auf der falschen Rheinseite noch zu matschig.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Du mimose.


----------



## Darkwing (28. Februar 2014)

Mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen, muss daher absagen. Zumindest seid Ihr dann wieder 10 Mitfahrer. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Ach murph, ich habe da noch einen kernledersattel liegen.


----------



## grosser (28. Februar 2014)

Ich muss leider KH absagen, eine Magen-Darm-Grippe hat mich erwischt! Hellau!!


----------



## paddiee (1. März 2014)

Wird heute in Schierstein gefahren? Würde vorbeikommen.


----------



## Murph (1. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ach murph, ich habe da noch einen kernledersattel liegen.


Kommst Du um 2 an den Parkplatz?
Dann kannst Du das Dingen ja mitbringen. ;-)


paddiee schrieb:


> Wird heute in Schierstein gefahren? Würde vorbeikommen.


Hatte ich vor,wenn Andi kommt wären wir immerhin schon mal zu dritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2014)

Andie war doch in x-nach. Verhext heute, zwei durchschläge und einen schleicher...


----------



## Ripman (2. März 2014)

Ansonsten aber ne gelungene Runde, hat großen Spaß gemacht. Gerne wieder.


----------



## mophi (2. März 2014)

So könnte Fastnacht immer sein.  Mir hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht. Anbei ein paar wenige Eindrücke.


----------



## Ripman (2. März 2014)

Schick, dankeschön.


----------



## Murph (3. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Andie war doch in x-nach. Verhext heute, zwei durchschläge und einen schleicher...


 Ach desdeweche war ich am samstag alleine unterwegs


----------



## picard (6. März 2014)

Der Frühling kommt am Wochenende. Daher gibt es gibt es am Samstag wieder einen Biketreff. Es geht im eher gemütlichen Tempo auf die Hohe Wurzel und von dort über einige Trails zurück nach Schierstein. Insgesamt ca. 35km und 600hm. Die Rückkehr ist gegen 17:00 Uhr geplant.

*Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 Uhr - Parkplatz Kleinaustraße*

Gruß Michael

p.s. Wetteraussichten: 14 Grad leicht bewölkt


----------



## jussebel (7. März 2014)

Hi Michael,

da bin ich doch dabei. Treffpunkt 13: 00 oder 14:00


----------



## picard (7. März 2014)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Treffpunkt 13: 00 oder 14:00


Ist mal wieder um 14:00 Uhr (Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:20)


----------



## mathias (7. März 2014)

picard schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder um 14:00 Uhr (Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:20)


Leider zu spät gesehen, aber da ist ja auch der Tag schon rum  Fahre die Eppsteintrails schon um 11:00 Uhr . Nächsten Samstag komme ich mal wieder mit.

Viel Spaß
Mathias


----------



## jussebel (7. März 2014)

Matthias welche Eppstein  trails.? bin da ja auch mal ab und an ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke . Hast du da ein paar Tips ?

Neuenburg und kaiser Tempel runter kenne ich...
Danke Claudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (7. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei. Wie soll's von der Hohen Wurzel denn weitergehn? Mehr rechts- oder linksrum?


----------



## mathias (7. März 2014)

jussebel schrieb:


> Matthias welche Eppstein  trails.? bin da ja auch mal ab und an ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke . Hast du da ein paar Tips ?
> 
> Neuenburg und kaiser Tempel runter kenne ich...
> Danke Claudi



Hi Claudi,

da gibt es sooo viele... aber über das Forum schicke ich nicht so gerne Trail-Infos. Wollte Dir was per PM schicken, geht leider nicht!?
Bin da aber auch häufiger, wenn es passt kann ich Dir mal ein paar Trails zeigen.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## jussebel (7. März 2014)

Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht.
Ps mein pm ist jetzt frei geschaltet
Fahr aber auch gerne dir mal hinterher. ..


----------



## hallotv (7. März 2014)

Moin Picard,

so wie es aussieht, bin ich auch dabei, freut mich!
TV


----------



## Ripman (8. März 2014)

mathias schrieb:


> Bin da aber auch häufiger, wenn es passt kann ich Dir mal ein paar Trails zeigen.



Da bitte ich auch um Nachricht


----------



## Valon (14. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man sich Euch eigentlich auch mal anschließen wenn man noch nicht im Verein ist? Oder ist die Vereinszugehörigkeit eine
Voraussetzung?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2014)

Hallo andreas, bei dem samstagstreff sind auch gäste willkommen.


----------



## Valon (14. März 2014)

Super, dann werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen...


----------



## Achim (22. März 2014)

Schlammschlachtverhinderungseintrag
Heute kein Biketreff Kleinaustraße, aber ...
... es wird bald wieder Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (26. März 2014)

*Sodele, Kontrastprogramm am kommenden Samstag!*

Das Wetter verspricht fürs Wochenende einiges, da darf auch der Beinhart Biketreff mal wieder einen Ausflug wagen. Aber .... diesmal ... halten wir uns vom geliebten Taunus fern und reisen in die Pfalz.

*Was geht ab?*
Wir besuchen zuerst in Hochspeyer den *Singletrailparcours des Mountainbikeparks Pfälzer Wald*, trainieren hier ein wenig Fahrtechnik (ca. 2 Stunden) und fahren anschließend noch die nahegelegene Teilstrecke der *Tour 4 des Mountainbikeparks.*

Der Singletrailparcours beinhaltet komprimiert so ziemlich alle "Schwierigkeiten" die einem im Wald begegnen können. Das Fahrtechniktraining kann so sehr abwechslungsreich und realitätsnah durchgeführt werden. Die angepeilte Teilstrecke des Mountainbikeparks verläuft direkt am Parcours. 
Schienbein-Protektoren sind nicht unbedingt notwendig, verhindern aber bekanntermaßen schmerzhafte Wunden und geben beim Trainieren Sicherheit. Flachpedale sind fürs Üben deutlich zu bevorzugen.

Eine Einkehr in der *Pfälzerwald-Hütte Schwarzsohl* ist vorgesehen.

Laut Google sind es von Mainz aus 86 km, für die je nach Fahrweise ca. 1 Stunde einzuplanen sind.

*Treffpunkt*
Jugendherberge Hochspeyer, Trippstadter Str. 150 

*Wann?*
Samstag 29.03.2014, 11.00 Uhr

*Wer?*
Da es eine Biketreffveranstaltung des Mountainbikeclubs Beinhart ist, sind auch Gäste willkommen. Damit das aber jetzt nicht ausufert, *ist die Teilnehmerzahl (excl. Guide und Guidechauffeur) auf 12 Personen limitiert*. Es gilt die Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen (hier im Thread). 

Es werden keine besonderen Vorkenntnisse benötigt, eine gewisse Grundkonstitution und -kondition sind aber sinnvoll. Das Mountainbike sollte sicher beherrscht werden, für absolute Anfänger ist diese Veranstaltung nicht geeignet.

*Das Kleingedruckte*

Nichtmitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.
Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht.

Ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Bike ist obligatorisch.
Pannenhilfe ist gewährleistet, Reparaturservice nicht.
Für Verpflegung und Geld ist jeder selbst verantwortlich, denkt ggf. auch an Wechselklamotten.
Bitte sorgt selbstständig für Fahrgemeinschaften und sprecht Euch dahingehend ab.
E-Mountainbikes können zu Hause gelassen werden.

Alla dann, wer kommt mit? Ich freue mich auf einen schönen Tag mit Euch.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (27. März 2014)

Leider kann ich auch dieses Mal nicht dabei sein. Der März mit all seinen Terminen fordert halt ab und zu Opfer. Ich wünsch Allen viel Spaß im Rheingau/Taunus und in de Palz.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (28. März 2014)

Oh mann,klingt das gut!
Aber 11 Uhr?
Ich muß/will auch noch was arbeiten! 

Morgen Mittag wollte ich eigentlich in Schierstein aufschlagen......


----------



## Achim (28. März 2014)

Anmerkung:

Das "Kontrastprogramm Palz" ist als zusätzliches Angebot (zum Winterabschluss ;-)) gedacht. Der Biketreff Kleinaustraße findet ganz normal statt.

Startzeit: 14:00 Uhr
Guide: Michael


Gruß
Achim


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2014)

Bin dabei...um 11:00 in der Pfalz


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2014)

Bin auch dabei...wo muss ich noch klären. Könnte mich jemand gegebenenfalls in die Pfalz mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (28. März 2014)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei...wo muss ich noch klären. Könnte mich jemand gegebenenfalls in die Pfalz mitnehmen?


Stand heute scheint es (noch) keine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu geben, außer Murph (Thomas) entschließt sich noch zum 
Mitkommen. Thomas reist aus dem Raum Bingen an, ich werde selbst mitgenommen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja heute abend in Kostheim noch was.


----------



## Arachne (29. März 2014)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei...wo muss ich noch klären. Könnte mich jemand gegebenenfalls in die Pfalz mitnehmen?


Moin, klappt leider doch nicht mit der Pfalz. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## mathias (29. März 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

werde auch kommen können.

Bis gleich!
Mathias


----------



## Ripman (30. März 2014)

Ausflug beendet! Der Singletrailpark in Hochspeyer sollten wir nach Möglichkeit öfter anfahren. Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, ist diese Einrichtung in keinster Weise mit dem Flowtrail in Stromberg zu vergleichen. Hier haben Anfänger wie Fortgeschrittene ausreichend Gelegenheit an Ihren fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten zu arbeiten und das ohne Sprünge usw. Sehr gelungene Einrichtung, wie ich finde. Die anschließende Teilstrecke der Tour 4 entpuppte sich als höhenmeterlastige Tour mit eher geringem Trailanteil. Hier kamen dann auf knapp 30 km gut 1000 Hm zusammen. Bis auf den sturzbedingten Ausfall eines Teilnehmers war es, alles in allem, aber ein gelungener Ausflug.


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2014)

Auch von mir ein 
Gute Besserung an unseren gestürzten Mitstreiter!


----------



## Murph (31. März 2014)

Wir waren am Samstag zu dritt im Rheingau unterwegs,war wie immer nett und anstrengend.....zumindest für mich.

Danke Michael für's guiden!


----------



## picard (3. April 2014)

An diesem Samstag findet der Biketreff wie gewohnt statt. 

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Kleinaustraße

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## mophi (4. April 2014)

Ich komme. Mal wieder ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## mophi (5. April 2014)

@Michael fahren wir auch zu zweit?


----------



## picard (5. April 2014)

mophi schrieb:


> @Michael fahren wir auch zu zweit?


Ja, aber ich denke schon, dass vielleicht noch jemand kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (5. April 2014)

Dann mache ich mich mal startklar und kurbel los.


----------



## picard (10. April 2014)

An diesem Samstag, 12. April, findet der Biketreff wieder statt.
Diesmal ca. 40km und 800hm
Bei schönen Wetter wird es auf Hallgartner Zange gehen. Achtung, dort sind die Trails etwas anspruchsvoller (S2+)

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Kleinaustraße

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Hi, ich komme gerade von einer trailtour von der Zange zurück, 78km 850Hm und bin etwas geplättet. Welches Tempo fahrt ihr 1 2 3 4 5 ?
Bei 1-2 wie Werner sie fährt wären wir mit 2 Jungs dabei. Bei 2-3 mache ich lieber mal nen Tag Pause und brause am Sonntag wieder.


----------



## picard (11. April 2014)

Das Tempo ist zwar etwas höher als beim Werner, aber immer noch moderat. Der  Durchschnitt ist etwa 12 - 14 km/h (Level 2) je nach Strecke und Teilnehmer. Auch wird auf alle Teilnehmer Rücksicht genommen.
Gruß Michael

p.s. Die Trail sind trocken und griffig. Für morgen ist kein Regen gemeldet: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/morgen/deutschland/wiesbaden/DE0011578.html


----------



## Murph (11. April 2014)

Mit

Bis morgen 
Thomas


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Prima, dann komme ich, ev. bringe ich jemand mit, ist noch nicht sicher, aber ich bin dabei.


----------



## Achim (11. April 2014)

Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht, bin in Sachen Auto unterwegs.


----------



## taxbiker (11. April 2014)

mophi schrieb:


> @Michael fahren wir auch zu zweit?


Hallo - guten Abend...ich denke bei guten Wetter fahre ich mit. Nur Gas oder auch genießen? Schauen wir mal...


----------



## Murph (12. April 2014)

Verdammt,ich hab heute gar keine Zeit.....bin leider raus. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rübi (12. April 2014)

Bin auch dabei heute, Gruß

Stefan


----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2014)

rübi schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei heute, Gruß
> Stefan


Aha, frisch aus dem Trainingslager!
Das muss ich mir anschauen, ich komme auch 
bis gleich


----------



## filiale (12. April 2014)

Wir sind zu zweit, ich bringe noch einen mit, er hat zugesagt.


----------



## picard (17. April 2014)

An Ostersamstag findet der Biketreff wie gewohnt statt.

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Kleinaustraße

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Achim (18. April 2014)

Bis Morsche,
ich hab' dein neues Trikot dabei.


----------



## fliege1 (18. April 2014)

Na da freue ich mich doch auf morgen, bin dabei!

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. April 2014)

Mit aller Voraussicht werde ich auch dabei sein........hoff ich jedenfalls


----------



## hillfreak (18. April 2014)

Auch ich bin morgen dabei und freu´mich auf schönes Wetter und eine nette Runde !
Frank


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2014)

Ich verirre mich auch mal zum Treffpunkt in der Kleinaustraße


----------



## hillfreak (20. April 2014)

... war ´ne Superrunde ! Hat viel Spässl gemacht!

Michael, Danke fürs guidn und allen anderen fürs gesellige !

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Achim (20. April 2014)

Danke Jungs ...


----------



## fliege1 (20. April 2014)

War super!


----------



## picard (24. April 2014)

An diesem Samstag, den 26. April, findet der Biketreff wieder statt.
Diesmal geht es in den Taunus mit ca. 40km und 800hm

Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr Kleinaustraße

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (26. April 2014)

Alle noch im Osterurlaub? Das Wetter ist auch nicht besonders gut angekündigt.


----------



## picard (26. April 2014)

*Absage: Der Biketreff findet heute nicht statt!*


----------



## xStefan (26. April 2014)

Also ich wäre nach langer Pause gerne mal wieder mit dabei!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2014)

Dann komm um 14 uhr zum treffpunkt.
Wir fahren. Wer da ist darf gerne mit.

Keine offizielle beinhart runde? Nur r.a.d.fahren mit r.a.d.fahrern.


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2014)

Wird 1430.


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2014)

War gut. Haben aber keinen am hafen aufgreifen können...


----------



## xStefan (28. April 2014)

Haben das mit 14:30 nicht mehr mitbekommen und sind 14:15 los!war auch gut


----------



## Achim (2. Mai 2014)

*TakeItEasyTour im Rheingau*

*Start:* 3. Mai 2014, 14 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Ziel:* Kiedrich, Kloster Eberbach, Unkenbaum
*Tempo:* Gemütlich nuff, nunner je nach Wegbeschaffenheit
*Technik:* Ordentlich (S0 bis max. S2)

*Guide:* Achim

*Bitte beachten*
Mitmachregeln Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ripman (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## Murph (3. Mai 2014)

Ei da komm ich doch mit!


----------



## Keepiru (3. Mai 2014)

Wir sind zu dritt dabei.


----------



## Fjellkatt (3. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heute (so wie letzte Woche aus, als wir um 14 Uhr zu zweit waren) mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (4. Mai 2014)

Wie angekündigt sind wir kurz nach 14.00 Uhr gemütlich gestartet. Am Rhein entlang bis nach Eltville, dann durchs Feld zum Weinprobierstand nach Kiedrich. Michael, Stefan und Olaf legten nach der Warmfahrphase den KetteRechtsModus auf, der Rest steuerte die Burg Scharfenstein an, um die Federung zu testen. Nach dem immer wieder spaßigen Treppenstück am Bach entlang, durch den Wald hoch und wieder runter zum Kloster. Zwischendurch ein Stückchen Mountainbikeorientiering mit der Erkenntis, die Brücke ist weg. Rheinsteig, Unkenbaumtrail, Kiedrich, Eisdiele Eltville und zurück zum Hafen, das wars dann schon wieder.

Sonst noch, Silke und Peter besuchten uns vor dem Start, Ansgar haben wir verpasst, kein Platten, kein Umfaller, tolles Wetter, tolle Gruppe, gerne wieder ...

Achim


----------



## Fjellkatt (4. Mai 2014)

Wie immer war ich richtig knapp dran und musste dann beim Bike aus dem Keller holen, feststellen, dass das Hinterrad komplett platt war. Als ich den Schlauch gewechselt hatte, war es zu spät, um noch mitzufahren und da ich von keinem die Nummer habe, habe ich leider nicht mehr abgesagt. Ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht groß gewartet.  Bis demnächst mal wieder, scheint ja wieder mal eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein.
Gruß   Ansgar


----------



## Murph (5. Mai 2014)

Achim,dem ist nicht's hinzuzufügen!
Danke für's guiden!


----------



## Rasmus- (5. Mai 2014)

War eine sehr angenehme Runde! Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin sieht man sich vielleicht mal wieder.


----------



## picard (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan, Olaf und ich hatten auch noch viel Spass: Über die Weinberge und einen alten Hohlweg zur Rausch, dann 400hm am Stück auf den Taunus-Kamm. Dann ging es über den Käfertrail und den unteren Teil des Steinernen Tisch Trails über einge Spitzkehren ins Tal. Kurz nochmal zum Grauen Stein hoch und dann nach Fraunstein. Unterhalb der Knopsalm haben wir sogar noch eine kleine Treppe gefunden. Das Eis gab es dann am Schiersteiner Hafen, Stefan kam auch noch pünklich nach Hause. Bis Samstag Michael...


----------



## Murph (6. Mai 2014)

Käfertrail geht/gibt's wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (6. Mai 2014)

Der Trail geht wieder, ist aber im mittleren Teil nicht sehr schön: Spuren der Holzwirtschaft


----------



## Achim (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hab' am Samstag 'nen Termin in de Palz. Leider! ;-)


----------



## picard (9. Mai 2014)

Das Wetter ist zwar etwas wechselhaft angekündigt aber ich denke, dass der Regen morgen erst gegen späteren Nacmittag kommen wird. Daher findet der Biketreff wie gewohnt statt.

*Start:* 10. Mai 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Ziel:* Hohe Wurzel
*Tempo:* Moderat
*Technik:* Mittel (S0 bis max. S1)
*Strecke:* ca. 35 km, 700hm
*Guide:* Michael

*Bitte beachten*
Regeln Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr
http://www.beinhart92.de/biketreffs-2/2/

Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum anmelden. Bei Dauerregen oder zu wenigen Anmeldungen erfolgt eine Absage des Biketreffs am Samstag bis 12:00 Uhr.

Gruß Michael


----------



## taxbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Michael, das Wetter ist doch morgen super! Ich bin dabei - zumal ich mich heute zum Alpencross angemeldet habe - also Training, tranieren was das Zeug hält bis 30.05. denn am 1.6. geht´s los. Ihr denkt bestimmt - was der taxbiker. Der hat doch nix druff - schauen wir mal - understatement? 

Gruß
Torsten

*Start:* 10. Mai 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Ziel:* Hohe Wurzel
*Tempo:* Moderat
*Technik:* Mittel (S0 bis max. S1)
*Strecke:* ca. 35 km, 700hm
*Guide:* Michael


----------



## picard (15. Mai 2014)

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter endlich wieder besser werden, daher bietet sich der Samstag für einen Biketreff an!

*Start:* 17. Mai 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Tempo:* Moderat
*Technik:* Mittel (S0 bis max. S1)
*Strecke:* ca. 40km, 700hm

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (16. Mai 2014)

Dasimmerdabeiiiidasistprihiima......


----------



## Strich8 (16. Mai 2014)

Bei moderatem Tempo komme ich auch gerne mit!


----------



## taxbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei heute!!!


----------



## wunjo (17. Mai 2014)

bei moderatem Tempo bin ich auch dabei
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Fjellkatt (17. Mai 2014)

Bin heute dabei.	Gruß   Ansgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (17. Mai 2014)

Doch noch alles gut geworden, Schlauch zum drittenmal raus, Lochkiller drauf, eingebaut, Wurzel, Schläferskopf, Schierstein... 45km, 670 hm und jetzt lecker grillen
Danke an die beiden Helfer
Grüße Jörg


----------



## picard (17. Mai 2014)

@Jörg: Schön, dass Du den Reifen wieder hin bekommen hast. Fast hätten wir uns noch auf der Hohen Wurzel getroffen. Wir sind dann aber den Trail Richtung Taunuswunderland gefahren. Dann hatten wir auf dem Käfertrail noch Begleitung von Frank bekommen. Über den Eselsweg gings dann nach Rauenthal, in Martinsthal mussten wir wegen einer Baustelle einen kleinen Umweg nach Oberwalluf machen. Nach 45km und 754hm waren wir gegen 18:10 Uhr am Hafen. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer und besonders an Dagmar, die tapfer durchgehalten hat.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Dachma (18. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schöne, viel zu anstrengende Tour ;-)
Trotz Ansgars "Abschleppdienst" war ich total erledigt, aber es war schön mal wieder mit euch zu fahren.
Liebe Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Strich8 (18. Mai 2014)

Mir hat es gestern richtig gut gefallen! Danke an Michael fürs Guiden und an die angenehmen Mitfahrer sowie Daumen hoch für Dagmar fürs Durchhalten!

VG
Michael


----------



## Murph (19. Mai 2014)

Ja,war eine schöne Runde mit netten Leuten!  
Danke Michael für's guiden!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hillfreak (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

*morgen, 24.05.2014*, gibt´s neben der vielleicht etwas schnellerfahrenden
Gruppe mit Michael (sollte diese morgen stattfinden) eine etwas "gemächlichere" Tour für
> Kids (in Begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten)
> ambitionierte Ein-/Wiedereinsteiger
> andere Interessierte.

Gestartet wird an der gleichen Stelle auf dem Parkplatz in der
*Kleinaustraße/ Schiersteiner Hafen-WI um 14 Uhr*.

Wer Lust hat, postet mir bitte.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## picard (24. Mai 2014)

Da das Wetter doch besser als gedacht wird, findet auch die etwas schnellere Runde statt. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## paddiee (24. Mai 2014)

Würde heute die schnellere Runde mitfahren.


----------



## Strich8 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,

ich komme heute mit dem Junior bei Dir mit!

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (24. Mai 2014)

Dabei

Holger


----------



## hillfreak (24. Mai 2014)

Bisher sind wir schon 3 Kids. Als Belohnung gibts hinterher ´ne schöne Kugel Eis.
Bis nachher.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Dachma (24. Mai 2014)

Die kleine Dagmar fährt heute mal die langsamere Runde.


----------



## hillfreak (25. Mai 2014)

... statt ´ner Kugel Eis gab´s halt ein Schnitzel in der "Rausch" und *2* Portionen Ketchup !

Euch noch ein schönes WE,
bis bald mal immer wieder gerne
Frank


----------



## Dachma (25. Mai 2014)

Das war eine coole Runde und ein gemütlicher Abschluss in der sonnigen Rausch. Vielen Dank Frank und Michael für´s guiden. Und so langsam waren wir gar nicht, oder? Ich fand´s schön. LG Dagmar


----------



## Murph (31. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hätt ich's beinahe vergessen......

Dann besser später als nie,wollte heute eine kleine Runde drehen.
Ev. geht's Richtung Hallgarten,weiß aber noch nicht so genau.

Also wer mit will bitte hier melden,ansonsten gugg ich mir noch ein paar Bäder an! :-D

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (31. Mai 2014)

Gude Thomas,
wann willst du denn los, würde ne Runde mitfahren...wenn die Reifen halten.  
Gruß Jörg


----------



## wunjo (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
sorry habe mich kurzfristig doch umentschieden.
bie die Tage jörg


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2014)

aber ich würde Dich gerne von den Bädern abhalten...


----------



## Murph (31. Mai 2014)

Hmmmm
Ich wollte den Biketreff gerade absagen!
Hätte noch ein bisschen was zu tun.....das nächste mal OK?


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2014)

okay


----------



## picard (6. Juni 2014)

Morgen am Samstag, den 07. Juni, findet wieder der Biketreff Kleinaustraße statt. Diesmal gibt es die Trails an der Zange...
ca. 40km und 800hm
14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße 
Rückkehr gegen 18.00 Uhr

Gruß Michael

p.s. Bitte Rückmeldung, falls ihr mitfahren möchtet


----------



## Fjellkatt (7. Juni 2014)

Ich bin heute mal wieder mit dabei!

Freue mich, bis gleich.	Gruß   Ansgar


----------



## Volker65 (7. Juni 2014)

Komme auch mit.Jungs aber bitte nicht soooooo schnell. Gruß Volker


----------



## Volker65 (8. Juni 2014)

Danke Michael war wieder super und pünktlich waren wir auch.


----------



## Murph (13. Juni 2014)

Sodele,wollte morgen ev. eine Rund drehen....falls jemand interesse hat!

Im "Bedarfsfall"  hier melden!
Ansonsten.....
Helm...bla
...
usw.usf.......

Gruß Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich habe Bedarf und komme mit.
Grüße Dagmar


----------



## fliege1 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich auch!

Fliege


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2014)

Willst Du mit mir fahrradfahren?

[ ] ja
[ ] nein
[X] vielleicht


----------



## picard (13. Juni 2014)

Bei Bedarf können wir die Gruppen wieder aufteilen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (14. Juni 2014)

Meinst du die riesengruppe?
Bis nachher.


----------



## rübi (14. Juni 2014)

komme auch und bringe Jörg mit.
bis später, 
Stefan


----------



## Dachma (14. Juni 2014)

Schöne Tour, die Hallgarter Zange hat Spaß gemacht. Der Weg dorthin ist natürlich viel zu weit ;-) Aber es ging. Nur Frank ist gerade schon vor der Halbzeit eingeschlafen. Behauptet es läge an dem langweiligen Spiel. Vielen Dank an die Guides. Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Murph (15. Juni 2014)

Ja war eine schöne Tour!
Viele hömes und auch ein paar nette Abfahrten.

Danke Michael fürs guiden!


----------



## picard (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen. Die Zange ist immer eine Reise wert!
Bis zum nächsten Samstag 
Michael
p.s. Details kommem morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (20. Juni 2014)

*Start:* 21. Juni 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Rückkehr:* ca. 17:15 Uhr
*Ziel:* Hohe Wurzel
*Tempo:* Moderat
*Technik:* Mittel (S0 bis max. S1)
*Strecke:* ca. 35 km, 700hm

*Bitte beachten*
Regeln Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Samstags 14.00 Uhr
http://www.beinhart92.de/biketreffs-2/2/

Gäste sind immer willkommen! Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum anmelden. Bei Dauerregen oder zu wenigen Anmeldungen erfolgt eine Absage des Biketreffs am Samstag bis 12:00 Uhr.

Gruß Michael


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

picard schrieb:


> *Start:* 20. Juni 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
> *Rückkehr:* ca. 17:15 Uhr
> *Ziel:* Hohe Wurzel
> *Tempo:* Moderat
> ...



Du meinst bestimmt den 21 Juni ?


----------



## picard (20. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den 21 Juni ?


Ja, natürlich!!


----------



## picard (21. Juni 2014)

Sind alle schon im WM-Fieber?


----------



## picard (21. Juni 2014)

Wegen geringen Interesse wird der *Biketreff für heute abgesagt!*


----------



## Murph (27. Juni 2014)

Nächster Versuch 
Morgen Biketreff Kleinaustrasse,14 Uhr......
Alte Stelle,wie immer halt!
oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (27. Juni 2014)

Achtung für die, die mit dem Auto aus Mainz oder Wiesbaden kommen:


> Die A66 Wiesbaden - Frankfurt wird in beiden Richtungen in Höhe des Schiersteiner Kreuzes wegen Brückenbauarbeiten von 22.00 Uhr bis Montagfrüh 6.00 Uhr gesperrt.
> Für Verkehrsteilnehmer, die auf der A 66 aus oder in Richtung Rüdesheim unterwegs sind, werden örtliche Umleitungen über die Anschlussstellen Wiesbaden-Äppelallee oder Wiesbaden-Dotzheim auf der A 643 eingerichtet.
> Wenn Sie von der A 66 aus Frankfurt in Richtung Mainz fahren, sollten Sie bereits ab Wiesbaden-Erbenheim über die B 455 oder ab Wiesbaden-Mainzerstraße über die A 671 ausweichen.
> Die A 643 bleibt für den Zeitraum der Sperrungen zwischen Wiesbaden und Mainz in beiden Richtungen durchgängig befahrbar.


----------



## Murph (28. Juni 2014)

Hmmm
Da sich bis jetzt noch niemand angemeldet hat, das Wetter nicht soooo vielversprechend aussieht (Gewitter und Schauer sind vorhergesagt :-( )
SAG ich den biketreff für heute ab!!!!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Maffe (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust, morgen zu fahren.Hat einer der Guides was geplant oder möchte jemand selbst organisiert eine Runde drehen? Vorausgesetzt, die angekündigte Wetterverschlechterung fällt nicht zu schlimm aus.​


----------



## picard (4. Juli 2014)

Bei Interresse würde ich fahren, vielleicht findet sich ja noch der eine oder andere.


----------



## Dachma (4. Juli 2014)

Ich würde eine gemütliche, kurze, langsame Runde mit vielen Trails bergab (also so wie immer) mitfahren. Natürlich nur wenn es nicht gewittert.
Grüße Dagmar


----------



## sued893 (4. Juli 2014)

Wäre auch dabei außer bei Gewitter


----------



## picard (5. Juli 2014)

Dann treffen wir uns wie üblich um 14:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. Ich plane kurz nach 17:00 zurück zukommen.


----------



## Maffe (5. Juli 2014)

Petrus scheint heute kein Biker zu sein... Mir ist es jetzt zu nass von oben zum Fahren.


----------



## Dachma (6. Juli 2014)

Schade, da hast du was verpasst. War eine schöne Tour im warmen Sommerregen. Nur die Klamotten und das Rad ein bisschen eingesaut.
Vielen Dank Michael!


----------



## picard (6. Juli 2014)

Danke, mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. Der Regen hatte nicht weh getan und für mich war es ein gutes Warmup für den Wiesbaden Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (10. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag ist der Startpunkt wegen dem Hafenfest an den Parkplatz am Kreisel in Wiesbaden-Frauenstein verlegt! 
Ansonsten wie immer Startzeit 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Murph (11. Juli 2014)

Sehr gute Idee!!!!! 
Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mbonsai (11. Juli 2014)

Kann mal wieder nit, aber irgendwann pack ich es auch mal wieder Euch viel Spaß


----------



## rübi (12. Juli 2014)

komme auch


----------



## Murph (13. Juli 2014)

Danke Michael für's guiden,hat Spass gemacht in der Rentnergruppe.
Hab so den Eindruck das nur so alte Säcke wie unser eins sich bei unbeständigem Wetter raus traut!

Außerdem hat sich mein "Umbau" gelohnt


----------



## wunjo (14. Juli 2014)

....nur so alte Säcke wie unser eins....
zum Glück war ich offiziell gar nicht dabei.
Ich weiß jetzt aber, warum ich abends so platt war....


----------



## Murph (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn's Wetter mitspielt werde ich in aller Voraussicht nach morgen am Start sein.
Wer mit möchte bitte hier im Forum bescheid sagen!
Helm,Rad usw. sollte klar sein! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker65 (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas
Da komm ich doch glatt mit.Wenn mein Dämpfer rechtzeitig kommt. 
Gruß Volker


----------



## Murph (25. Juli 2014)

Mensch Volker,dich gibt's ja auch noch!!!!
Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (25. Juli 2014)

Also mein Dämpfer ist da .Thomas und jetzt wird auch gefahren bis morgen


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2014)

Fein, bin auch dabei.


----------



## matthias2003 (26. Juli 2014)

ich komme auch


----------



## picard (26. Juli 2014)

Heute haben wir den Eisenstangentrail und die Trails am Schläferskopf unsicher gemacht. Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, das hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Und dem Thomas ist beim Sturz auch nicht passiert. Aufpassen beim Bahnübergang. Eins steht aber auf jedem Fall fest, ein Helm ist beim MTB eine Lebensversicherung. Hier das Foto direkt nach dem Sturz:


----------



## matthias2003 (27. Juli 2014)

genau: "ihr sollt auf der Baustelle immer Helme tragen"
Thomas, ich hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen und nicht sauer auf uns, dass wir direkt weiter gefahren sind!
haha, nee war Spaß! Ist ja glücklicherweise gut ausgegangen. Du Glückspils hast Dich sicher von Deiner Frau den ganzen Abend verwöhnen lassen!
Trotzdem ein tolles Bild und der lag da wirklich so!


----------



## Murph (27. Juli 2014)

Verwöhnt?
Pa!
Ausgezählt hat se mich: Dummkopp,du bist zu blöd zum Rad fahren,usw.usf.....

Nein im ernst,danke der Nachfrage aber alles ist gut!
Nach meinem Grundkurs in Petrologie hab ich dann nach genauerer Untersuchung meinen Helm entsorgt.
Waren doch ein paar tiefere Eindrücke drin! 
Ein lustiges Grüpplein waren wir gestern,hat Spass gemacht!
Danke für's mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2014)

Schöne Trails, nette Truppe - ich hoffe, ich kann bald wieder mit.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juli 2014)

Das neue pferdchen nicht im griff? ;-) gut das nichts passiert ist.


----------



## FabianR89 (1. August 2014)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## picard (1. August 2014)

*Start:* 2. August 2014, 14:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
*Tempo:* Mittel
*Technik:* Mittel (max. S1+)
*Strecke:* ca. 40km, 700hm

Gäste sind wie immer willkommen. (Helmpflcht)

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (1. August 2014)

Wenn's Wetter mitspielt bin ich ausnahmsweise auch wieder am Start!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker65 (1. August 2014)

Komme auch wieder mit
Bis Morgen
Gruß Volker


----------



## huberghr (2. August 2014)

ich meld mich auch mal an .
gruss
gerd


----------



## Murph (3. August 2014)

Danke Michael, war eine schöne Runde!


----------



## hallotv (8. August 2014)

Wie schaut es aus morgen, wird es einen Biketreff geben? Auch bei (warmem) Regen?


----------



## huberghr (8. August 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei und bring noch jemanden mit,  sofern es nicht zu sehr regnet. 
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (8. August 2014)

Bin auch da!


----------



## fliege1 (8. August 2014)

Komme auch mit!


----------



## matthias2003 (9. August 2014)

ich komme auch


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2014)

Melde mich ebenfalls zum Warmduschen.


----------



## jazzist (9. August 2014)

Dabei! Freue mich drauf, euch Warmduscher kennen zu lernen


----------



## fliege1 (9. August 2014)

war super!
Holger


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2014)

Jou, entspanntes rumrollen.


----------



## huberghr (10. August 2014)

hat spass gemacht und mit jeweils 20km an- bzw. heimfahrt mit nem 16kg bike war der sportliche faktor nicht unerheblich


----------



## hallotv (12. August 2014)

Hallo Interessierte:
die letzten Samstag angesprochene, noch mehr technische und spaßige Tour ist extra ausgeschrieben, siehe: " Beinhartes Fahrvergnügen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (16. August 2014)

Zur Info: Heute findet kein Biketreff statt. Es regnet zur Zeit und die Trails sind noch eine zeitlang nass. Dafür gibt es morgen um 12:00 Uhr von Thomas eine Ausfahrt ab der Fasanerie.


----------



## Murph (29. August 2014)

Morgen werde ich in Schierstein auf dem Parkplatz einschlagen.
Allerdings werde ich mein neues Bike ausführen,daher wird's ein "Abstimmungsfahrt".
Ich werde bestimmt öfters anhalten pumpen,fummeln und machen und tun.
Ev. mir einen schönen Trail suchen und diesen öfters fahren........mal schauen.
Falls jemand mit will,gerne!
Aber wie gesagt,ist kein "richtiger" Biketreff!!!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. August 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich in Schierstein auf dem Parkplatz einschlagen.
> Allerdings werde ich mein neues Bike ausführen,daher wird's ein "Abstimmungsfahrt".
> Ich werde bestimmt öfters anhalten pumpen,fummeln und machen und tun.
> Ev. mir einen schönen Trail suchen und diesen öfters fahren........mal schauen.
> ...


Wenn du definitiv fährst bin ich mit dem Fat Bike dabei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. August 2014)

Sorry kann leider doch nicht komme 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Murph (31. August 2014)

Sodele
Holger hat mich bekleidet zu einer kleinen Runde über die Hohe Wurzel,Schläferskopf und wieder zurück.
War launig,danke fürs mitkommen!


----------



## matthias2003 (31. August 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Sodele
> Holger hat mich bekleidet .....


Was hat er Dir denn angezogen, was nettes enges, oder locker lässiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (31. August 2014)

Der war gut!!!


----------



## Murph (1. September 2014)

Tjaja die Rechtschreibung 
Ich red mich jetzt mal mit Restalkohol vom Samstagabend raus!


----------



## fliege1 (1. September 2014)

Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr zum Biketreff trauen.


----------



## Murph (1. September 2014)

Tut mit leid!


----------



## Fjellkatt (6. September 2014)

Findet der Biketreff den heute statt ???
Eigentlich soll der Treff ja immer stattfinden, aber der letzte Eintrag ist nun schon fünf Tage alt. 
Vor ein paar Jahren sind bei gutem Wetter ja gut und gerne 15 Leute mitgefahren und damals gab es ja sogar zwei Biketreffs parallel. Nun gibt es nur noch den 14Uhr-Treff und mein Eindruck ist, dass nur noch selten mehr als 5 Leute mitfahren. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wieso sich das so drastisch verändert hat? Ist es schwieriger alle Interessen unter einen Hut zu bringen, seitdem es nicht mehr eine leichtere und eine etwas anspruchsvollere Gruppe gibt?
Jedenfalls möchte ich angesichts dieser Entwicklung nicht einfach auf gut Glück zum Treff fahren. Ich sehe das Risiko, dass dann dort niemand weiter ist.
Ich habe ja nicht so viel Ahnung, weil ich noch nicht so lange mit dabei bin und nicht so regelmäßig mitfahre. Vielleicht kann mich einer der "alten Hasen" ja aufklären?

Gruß

Ansgar


----------



## mophi (6. September 2014)

hallo ansgar,

ob heute etwas ist, weiß ich nicht, wir haben heute das alljährliche Sommerfest der Beinharten.


----------



## FabianR89 (6. September 2014)

Hi

ich würd gern heut ne runde drehen !

wer lust hat schreibt einfach an [email protected] 

Bis dahin


----------



## picard (6. September 2014)

Hallo Ansgar, wie Phil schon sagte fand heute das Beinhart-Sommerfest statt, daher auch kein Treff. 
Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich im Urlaub. Thomas (Murph) wird mich dann vertreten, bitte aber immer auf die Ankündigung achten. 
Ende September oder Anfang Oktober wird es noch die Sommerabschlussrunde geben. Dann wird es nochmal auf die Hallgartner Zange gehen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (12. September 2014)

Wenn's morgen Wettertechnisch einigermaßen trocken aussieht findet wieder mal ein Biketreff statt!
Anmeldung bitte wie gehabt hier im Forum,sonst bleib ich zu Hause und klopf noch ein paar Schlitze! 
Ansonsten Helm,MTB usw. usf.

Danke,weitermachen Gruß Thomas


----------



## Murph (13. September 2014)

Schade eigentlich!
Da sich niemand angemeldet hat bleib ich auch zu Hause.

Also hiermit Absage des Biketreff! :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (13. September 2014)

komm nach mainz gowald


----------



## picard (25. September 2014)

Am Samstag ist der Altweibersommer angekündigt. Das bietet sich nochmal für eine Tour durch das Rheingaugebirge an. Es wird daher eine Tour zur Hallgartner Zange geben. Das bedeuetet nach einem langen Hinweg tolle anspruchsvolle Trails zum Rhein! 

Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
ca. 40km und 800hm 

Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum anmelden. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (26. September 2014)

Ach bist Du wieder da?
Schön!
Kann am Samstag nicht.....bin auf Whiskymesse.


----------



## Karl.MTB (26. September 2014)

Hi Michael,

ich würde gerne mitfahren!

VG Karl


----------



## picard (26. September 2014)

Karl.MTB schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> ich würde gerne mitfahren!
> 
> VG Karl


Dann komm morgen einfach um 14:00 Uhr zum Parkplatz Kleinaustraße!


----------



## Karl.MTB (26. September 2014)

picard schrieb:


> Dann komm morgen einfach um 14:00 Uhr zum Parkplatz Kleinaustraße!


o.k. super freue mich schon auf die Tour!


----------



## Mousy (26. September 2014)

picard schrieb:


> Das bedeuetet nach einem langen Hinweg tolle anspruchsvolle Trails zum Rhein!


Hi,

jetzt wollte ich mich am Samstag endlich mal wieder auf Rad wagen da muss ich hier etwas von anspruchsvollen Trails lesen. Nachdem ich ewig keinen Trail mehr gefahren bin verschreckt mich das etwas.

Aber egal, Augen zu und durch. Wenn ich den Weg noch finde bin ich da ! 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## ploerre (27. September 2014)

Moin, 
ich kuck hier schon länger zu und würd mich heut mal anschließen. 

Grüßle


----------



## picard (27. September 2014)

ploerre schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich kuck hier schon länger zu und würd mich heut mal anschließen.
> 
> Grüßle


Gerne! Start ist mit MTB + Helm um 14:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fjellkatt (27. September 2014)

Ich bin heute auch mit dabei. 
 Ich freue mich auf Hallgarten und Umgebung.

Bis gleich,   Ansgar


----------



## Mousy (28. September 2014)

picard schrieb:


> Das bedeuetet nach einem langen Hinweg tolle anspruchsvolle Trails zum Rhein!



Das war nicht zuviel versprochen, hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht. Ein Dank an den Guide der zeitweise wie unter Strom stehend gefahren ist ! 




Mit mir ist nun Samstags wieder zu rechnen !

Gruß,
Hartmut

@Karl.MTB, gut zurückgekommen ?


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2014)

E-bike beim biketreff?
Benennt dwn verein um.


----------



## Murph (29. September 2014)

Beinweich oder wie? 

Oder Armweich?


----------



## Mousy (29. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> E-bike beim biketreff?
> Benennt dwn verein um.



Ist kein E-Bike, ist ein Pedelc. Fährt sich bergauf in kleinster Unterstützung genauso wie dein Fixie sieht im Vergleich zu selbigem aber eher nach Mountainbike aus. 

Also keine Umbenennung des Vereins erforderlich.


----------



## picard (2. Oktober 2014)

Am Samstag findet für dieses Jahr der letzte Biketreff statt. Danach starten Samstags die NDURO-Touren (Guide wird dann hauptsächlich der Achim sein).

An diesen Samstag daher wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinausstraße.
ca. 40km und 800hm (eventuell geht es nochmal auf die Hohe Wurzel)

Gäste sind immer willkommen. Bei Interesse Anmeldung hier im Forum.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi Michael,

Ich komme gerne wieder mit.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (4. Oktober 2014)

Fast wie in den "guten alten Tagen"! 
Ich komme auch mal wieder mit!

Bis später.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (5. Oktober 2014)

War eine schöne Tour, freu mich aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Murph (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja war gestern ganz nett!
Nächste WE dann Nduro........oder so. 

Achso
Danke Michael für's guiden!


----------



## Achim (7. Oktober 2014)

Naklaar, aach wie frieherr ... 

Und am Sonntag die Sternfahrt? Na kommt, wenn die Bikes schon ma eingesaut sind ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ster...mt-chausseehaus-am-sonntag-12-10-2014.728946/


----------



## Ripman (10. Oktober 2014)

Brauche mer morsche Brodeggdohren?


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2014)

*Achtung:* Biketreff in Schierstein ist wegen Regens abgesagt!

Wer Interesse hat, darf alternativ aber gerne um 13.00 Uhr an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (GoWa) auf der Matte stehen


----------



## Adra (11. Oktober 2014)

Echt jetzt? Wo gibt es denn Regen? Also ich bin dann mit im GoWa dabei.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## mophi (11. Oktober 2014)

ich suche auch noch den regen. hier im scheene rhoihessische hinterland strahlt die sonn.

ei, dann sage ich mal bis gleich!


----------



## flomainz13 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Achim, 

ich würde gern am Samstag als Gast mitfahren. Ich bin bei den Feierabendrunden Dienstags und Donnerstags oft dabei gewesen; bin aber kein Clubmitglied. 
Mein Fahrrad wiegt ca. 13,5 kg mit einem Federweg von 150 mm. 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich am kommenden Samstag mitfahren dürfte.

schöne Grüße
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann heute schon sagen, das es morgen wahrscheinlich nicht klappt. Wir haben was vor ... ;-)


----------



## Achim (30. Oktober 2014)

N'DURO-Runde | SA 01.11.2014, 13.00 Uhr, Startort Schlangenbad, vor Michaels Haus.
Schlangenbad, Bärstadt, Hausen, Kiedrich und zurück. 


Achim


----------



## picard (31. Oktober 2014)

Bin dann auch dabei!


----------



## flomainz13 (31. Oktober 2014)

hallo Zusammen!

Bis morgen !

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Murph (1. November 2014)

Mit!
Bis später.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mousy (1. November 2014)

Bin dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP998 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Achim (1. November 2014)

Keine weiteren Anmeldungen möglich, Teilnehmerlimit erreicht.
TN die sich per Telefon, PN usw. angemeldet haben sind berücksichtigt.


Bis später


----------



## flomainz13 (1. November 2014)

Hi Achim 

Bin in Schlangenbad

Wo seid ihr genau?


----------



## flomainz13 (1. November 2014)

Hi Achim

Wo seid ihr genau?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (1. November 2014)

Danke für die nette Tour und das ich dabei sein durfte. Hat Spaß gemacht. *thumbsup*
Danke Michael für den Aufwärme-Kaffee 

Auf der Heimfahrt noch schön abgelegt. An der selben Stelle wie letze Woche nur diesmal konnte ich es nicht abfangen. Aber nix passiert. Außer das die rechte Pedale jetzt eiert und das Lockout der Gabel irgend eine Macke hat... Morgen mal schauen...


----------



## Cynthia (1. November 2014)

Vielen Dank auch von mir! Das Draußen- und mit euch Unterwegssein tat gut.


----------



## Mousy (1. November 2014)

Danke fürs guiden, schön wars.


----------



## Murph (2. November 2014)

Von mir natürlich auch noch ein Dankeschön für's guiden!
War gar nicht mal sooooo naß! 

Bis demnäxt


----------



## Mone2075 (2. November 2014)

Bitte bald wiederholen  Und danke für die schönen Bilder!!!


----------



## Icebreaker81 (13. November 2014)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt wurde ich gerne kommenden samstag mit euch als Gast fahren wenn das geht.  Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (14. November 2014)

Geht!
Allerdings haben wir, Hartmut und ich,nach reiflicher Überlegung beschlossen morgen einen Enduro Biketreff auf'm Feldberg zu machen!
*Also Treffpunkt 13 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark*.
Protektoren schaden bestimmt nicht,Licht einzupacken schadet sicherlich auch nicht,wird erschreckend schnell dunkel! 

Bitte hier oder sonstwie um Rück- bw. Anmeldung!!!!


----------



## DermitdemE (14. November 2014)

Ui Feldberg... Wäre eine guter Testride für meine neue Ritzelkombination... Grübel


----------



## flomainz13 (14. November 2014)

Hallo Allerseits

leider habe ich dieses Wochenende keine Zeit. Schade:-(
Euch viel Spaß
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Mousy (15. November 2014)

War schön mal wieder am Feldberg zu fahren. Bergauf hat der Imbissstand auf dem Gipfel motiviert, bergab die Trails und Verletzte gabs auch fast keine.


----------



## DermitdemE (15. November 2014)

Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich ja aus wie das Funkenmariechen...
Da kann ich auch noch was beisteuern...







Schee wars... aber jetzt erst mal in die Wanne


----------



## Murph (16. November 2014)

Stimmt,hat Spass gemacht!
Wetter war gar nicht soooo übel,aber ganz schön viel Wasser von unten.

Erkenntnis des Tages:Hans Dampf in Pace Star taugt kein Schuss Pulver wenn's so nass ist.
Es sei denn man(n) fährt nur Forstautobahn.....dann geht's. 

Ich brauch vorne was anderes,mal guggen.


----------



## mophi (16. November 2014)

@Murph mit 1,5 bar geht's, lol.
Highroller II kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Murph (17. November 2014)

Viel mehr fahr ich nicht....~1,7 oder so
HRII hab ich als 26" auf meinem alten Bike,soweit ganz gut.
Will aber mal den von WTB oder Magic Mary ausprobieren,mal schaun.


----------



## Achim (21. November 2014)

Schöne Bilder vom Fellie ... 

Frühschicht beim N’DURO-Treff
SA 22.11., 11.00 Uhr, PP Kreisel Frauenstein … wenns recht iss


----------



## ploerre (21. November 2014)

wo gehts'n hin? 
wenn ihr was längeres macht, wär ich dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (21. November 2014)

Also schnell frühstücken und ab nach Frauenstein.


----------



## Achim (22. November 2014)

KOMPLETT!!!
@ploerre, Ich wollte dir gerade eine Nachricht schicken, hat leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Achim (22. November 2014)

Wass ä Wedder ... Danke für die nette Begleitung. 
Nächste Woche iss Murph wieder dran, Hartmut will ihn unterstützen oder begleiten oder ???  
Ich wünsch euch eines schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## DermitdemE (22. November 2014)

Bilder?


----------



## Cynthia (22. November 2014)

Ja, herrlich war's!  
Danke fürs Guiden!


----------



## Mone2075 (22. November 2014)

Jepp...war super schön mit Euch!!!! Mousy.... Bilder???? ;-)
Danke Achim fürs guiden!!!!


----------



## Achim (23. November 2014)

Was für Bilder? )


----------



## Mone2075 (23. November 2014)




----------



## Achim (23. November 2014)

Weitere Bilder der Tour 

Danke an HMB 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (26. November 2014)

Dieses Mal sonntags
SO 30 11 14 | 12 Uhr ROUND Newcity on the Winestreet
Es geht am Sonntag an die Weinstraße | Guide Murph
Treffpunkt ist beim Obst- und Gemüsehändler
(Den Link aktualisiere ich am DO)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Murph (26. November 2014)

Danke Achim 
Uhrzeit ist aber um *12 Uhr*!


----------



## Keepiru (26. November 2014)

Geht jemand am Samstag ne Runde fahren?


----------



## mophi (26. November 2014)

Bin Sonntag dabei. 
Samstag kann ich leider nicht, Keep.


----------



## Keepiru (26. November 2014)

Sonntag ist bei mir schlecht.
Ich glaube da werde ich vor 16:00 noch nicht an meinen eigenen namen erinnern können.


----------



## mophi (26. November 2014)

so wird es mir am Samstag gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (27. November 2014)

ich werde am samstag wohl wieder meine hausrunde am donnersberg fahren.


----------



## jussebel (27. November 2014)

Hi Murph ich wäre gerne mal wieder dabei.wann gibts mehr Info wo genau der Gemüsestand sein soll?


----------



## Murph (28. November 2014)

Wenn ich Achims post mal zitieren darf 



Achim schrieb:


> Dieses Mal sonntags
> SO 30 11 14 | 12 Uhr ROUND Newcity on the Winestreet
> Es geht am Sonntag an die Weinstraße | Guide Murph
> Treffpunkt ist beim Obst- und Gemüsehändler
> ...


 
Aber damit Du schonmal Info hast
bitteschön
https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49.3563287,8.1097327/@49.3561033,8.106793,17z/data=!3m1!4b1

Uups
Wir haben ja schon Freitag


----------



## Keepiru (28. November 2014)

Wohin solls gehen? Naturtreppen hacken am Kalmit?


----------



## jussebel (29. November 2014)

Hi murph das wird wohl leider morgen doch nichts bei mir.hab mich irgendwie erkältet und weiß noch nicht wie das morgen aussieht


----------



## Keepiru (29. November 2014)

wäh....ist das EKELICH kalt.
Packt euch morgen gut ein!


----------



## Murph (1. Dezember 2014)

Schade Claudi das Du nicht dabei warst,hast was verpasst!
War recht kühl,stellenweiße ganz schön nebelig,sehr antrengend ,verdammt viel Laub auf den Trails ,darum auch nicht so "ohne" und zum Schluss wurde es auch überraschenderweiße etwas duster  aber danke Helmlampen kein großes Problem.
Hartmut hat versucht ein paar Bilder zu machen,mal schauen ob sie was geworden sind.


----------



## mophi (1. Dezember 2014)

Spaß hat es auf jedenfall gemacht!


----------



## Mousy (1. Dezember 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> aber danke Helmlampen kein großes Problem.


 
Naja, ich fande schon das der gelbe Punkt im Scheinwerferlicht ein Problem war. Ist ja bei Tageslicht schon kein Spaß. 

Wegen den Bildern muss ich später mal schauen, fürchte aber das einzige das etwas geworden ist ist das von den Kaffeebechern beim Zwischenstopp an der Pfälzerwald-Vereins-Hütte.


----------



## Murph (1. Dezember 2014)

Für mich ist der gelbe Punkt so oder so kein Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja Schade Thomas wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen.. bin aber immer noch malat


----------



## Mousy (1. Dezember 2014)

Hier die magere Bilder Ausbeute :

Versehentlich die Abfahrt als Auffahrt verwendet 



 

Kampf mit der Kehre


 


Abwärts


 

Käffchen


----------



## Murph (2. Dezember 2014)

Omg


----------



## Achim (9. Dezember 2014)

Jahresabschlusstour für Clubmitglieder und Specialguests ...
Die Kehraustour mit Einkehrschwung, inkl. Burghof-Glühstoff, hausgemachter Scharfensteiner-Gulaschsuppe und romantischem Lagerfeuerchen auf der Scharfenstein bei Kiedrich am 3. Advent.

INFOS & Anmeldung: http://www.beinhart92.de/?p=11940


----------



## Achim (9. Dezember 2014)

Mousy schrieb:


> Hier die magere Bilder Ausbeute :
> 
> Versehentlich die Abfahrt als Auffahrt verwendet
> Anhang anzeigen 340074
> ...


 

Sehr schön ... ;-)


----------



## Mousy (7. Januar 2015)

Ist evtl. geplant am Wochenende den Biketreff an die Hohemark zu verlegen ? Würde gerne mal wieder meine Spikes ausführen. 

Gibt es zur Zeit rund um die hohe Wurzel und Zange vereiste Wege ?


----------



## picard (8. Januar 2015)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ist evtl. geplant am Wochenende den Biketreff an die Hohemark zu verlegen ? Würde gerne mal wieder meine Spikes ausführen.
> 
> Gibt es zur Zeit rund um die hohe Wurzel und Zange vereiste Wege ?



Am Montag gab es noch über 400m ausreichend Schnee und Eis. Jetzt ist bestimmt der Großteil weg und es ist bis einschliesslich Samstag Regen und Tauswetter angekündigt.


----------



## Murph (23. Januar 2015)

Sodele,Weihnachten ist vorbei,Silvester irgendwie überstanden  also heißt's wieder rauf auf's Bike!
Wollte eigentlich einen Endurotreff anbieten aber aus geheimen Quellen wurde berichtet das wir nur Kindergartenkram fahren, 
........da gibt es wohl eine Stelle an der Hallgartener Zange die die Männer von den Buben trennt - Endurotechnisch!
Also gibt's "nur" ein Biketreff.
Da die besagte Stelle begutachtet werden will würde sich ein Treffpunkt in Kiedrich oder Eltville anbieten.
Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2015)

Direkt an der Eisdiele ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (23. Januar 2015)

Bin für Kiedrich am Parkplatz gegenüber Netto. Andreas wollte auch mitkommen.

Start 13.00 Uhr?!?


----------



## Mousy (23. Januar 2015)

Um welchen Tag geht es ? Die Wettervorhersage würde für Sonntag sprechen.

Durch Kiedrich durchgefahren ist man ja gleich am Kloster Eberbach und damit näher am Geschehen.


----------



## ploerre (23. Januar 2015)

wenn denn die _Beinharten_ von Wiesbaden losführen, wär ich dabei  gern auch Sonndach.


----------



## sued893 (23. Januar 2015)

Finde Sonntag auch interessant


----------



## Murph (24. Januar 2015)

Huch! 

Adra's Vorschlag finde ich gut,treffen wir uns um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Kiedrich gegenüber vom Netto!
Licht mitnehmen ist bestimmt nicht falsch.Wer weiß,wer weiß? 

Bis dann!

Edit sagt:
Halt!
Wo soll der Parkplatz bzw. Netto den in Kiedrich sein?


----------



## picard (24. Januar 2015)

Sie meint bestimmt den Penny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (24. Januar 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Sie meint bestimmt den Penny!


Hört auf den Mann, der kennt sich aus!

Bis nachher a.a.O. (Penny).


----------



## Murph (24. Januar 2015)

Frauen! 
Also Treffpunkt
*PENNY*
Sonnenlandstraße 48
65399 Kiedrich
um *14 Uhr!*

bzw. gegenüber!
Ist das kompliziert.


----------



## Mousy (24. Januar 2015)

Ihr verliert Euch schon in Details dabei wurde bisher mit keinem Wort ein Wochentag erwähnt. ;-)


----------



## Waldi76 (24. Januar 2015)

Da das die Beitrage für den SAMSTAGS-Treff sind, meinen die vielleicht Samstag?! Also bis gleich. Gruß Andreas
Ach ja, was ich vergaß: Zieht euch warm an. Oberhalb von 3000m ist mit Schneefall zu rechnen.


----------



## sued893 (24. Januar 2015)

Komme auch bis demnächst


----------



## sued893 (24. Januar 2015)

Also eben gibts schneeregen in Mainz findet die Aktion. Immer noch statt. Bitte  kurz melden nicht dass ich alleine vor dem penny steh.


----------



## Murph (24. Januar 2015)

Logisch heute!!!!!
Aktion findet sebstredent statt!

Bis gleich.


----------



## Mousy (25. Januar 2015)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Oberhalb von 3000m ist mit Schneefall zu rechnen.


 
Schön winterlich wars, die Schneefallgrenze sackte deutlich.
  

Teilweise wars sogar zu winterlich.
 

War trotzdem lustig. 
  

Wer findet das Fahrrad auf dem letzten Bild ?


----------



## Adra (25. Januar 2015)

Das war eine saugeile Tour. Danke Murph fürs Animieren!

Tolle Bilder, danke Mousy - aber dass wir einen Mitfahrer mit einem schwarzen Punkt anstelle eines Gesichtes hatten ist mir nicht aufgefallen, lag vielleicht daran, dass ich immer hinten gefahren bin...


----------



## Murph (26. Januar 2015)

Gern geschehen......das animieren,
und danke für's mitfahren.
Schwarzer Punkt versteh ich auch nicht,ist wahrscheinlich wieder so ein Hartmutding. 

Ja war unerwartet lusdisch wieder mal so im Schnee....
Und erstaunlich griffig wenn man vernünftige Reifen drauf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (26. Januar 2015)

wo war das genau?


----------



## Murph (27. Januar 2015)

Wir waren rund um die Hallgartener Zange bzw. Kloster Eberbach unterwegs.


----------



## Mousy (27. Januar 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Schwarzer Punkt versteh ich auch nicht


 
Ich dachte leise Kritik vernommen zu haben weil Du nicht mal beim fahren abgelichtet wurdest. Deshalb habe ich Dich mit Hilfe modernster Bildbearbeitungstechniken aus dem Bild retuschiert.


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Januar 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Wir waren rund um die Hallgartener Zange bzw. Kloster Eberbach unterwegs.


danke, sagt mir aber nix


----------



## Murph (28. Januar 2015)

Eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl könnte ev. weiter helfen. 

Ich könnte dir auch,zumindest teilweise,den Track schicken.
Hab nicht die ganze Zeit mitgetrackt.


----------



## stanleydobson (30. Januar 2015)

ach was, danke, habs grad gegoogelt...irgendwann komm ich da wohl auch mal vorbei auf den weg zum rüdesheimer denkmal oder?


----------



## Waldi76 (31. Januar 2015)

Ist ja schon wieder Samstag.
Hat jemand Lust auf Biketreff?
Wenn Ja starte ich ab Frauenstein in Richtung HOCH um 13:00.
Tourdaten: so das Übliche (ca. 20km / 700hm ).

Treffpunkt am Parkplatz direkt nach dem Kreisel.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mousy (31. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre mit.


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ach was, danke, habs grad gegoogelt...irgendwann komm ich da wohl auch mal vorbei auf den weg zum rüdesheimer denkmal oder?



Ich habe Dir doch schon mal etwas dazu geschickt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (31. Januar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir doch schon mal etwas dazu geschickt....


joa aber das war doch nur rheingau schläferskopf und platte!? oder irre ich mich


----------



## Murph (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,bin am überlegen morgen eine Runde zu drehen.
Würde eigentlich ganz gerne irgendwo fahren wo's Schnee und Eis hat,damit ich meine Spikes mal wieder ausführen kann.
Weiß aber selber nicht ob ich überhaupt Lust und Laune hab!
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## ploerre (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ab morgen Mittag vor, von Wiesbaden aus über Schlangenbad zur Zange zu fahren, dort runner und dann evtl. nochmal beim Dirtviller Pumptrack vorbei, danach mit der Bahn wieder heim.
Letzten Sonntag war oben ab 300m noch reichlich Schnee, aber fahrbar weil plattgetreten. Keine Ahnung, wie das momentan aussieht..


----------



## Murph (6. Februar 2015)

Hmmm
Schnee sollte eigentlich noch genug liegen,war ja die ganze Woche Frost wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Zange?
Hmmm


----------



## Kokomikou (6. Februar 2015)

Von wo aus startet ihr und um wie viel Uhr?? Überlege mal mit zu kommen.
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Murph (6. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja eine der vielen Fragen....... 

dachte auch schon an den Feldberg......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (6. Februar 2015)

Also, am Feldi liegt massig, teilweise 40cm und Du musstest am letzten Wochenende sogar runter schieben. Aber inzwischen sollte auch schon vieles festgetreten, eventuell auch festgefahren sein. Einen Versuch wäre es wert. Komme aber auch gerne mal zu euch


----------



## Murph (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## ploerre (6. Februar 2015)

Hi,

also ich kann morgen um 11 als möglichen Treffpunkt am Dotzheimer Bahnhof vorbei fahren, weil ich da in der Nähe wohne und würde dann über Kohlheck-Chausseehaus-Georgenborn obige Tour machen. 
Falls sich wer anschließen mag..  

Wird frisch!!


----------



## DermitdemE (6. Februar 2015)

Also Schnee liegt erst über 350-400 Meter. Also Platte oder Schläferskopf. Aber die Wege sind hier auch mehr Baun als weiß. Aber es sollte alles gefroren sein weil es in den letzten Tagen nicht geregnet hat und unter 0 Grad war.

Viel Spaß euch. Ich kann leider nicht mit.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2015)

Feldi (Hohemark?), Zange, oder beides?


----------



## Murph (7. Februar 2015)

Sorry Leute wegen dem ankündigen eines Biketreffs!
Ich kann heute leider nicht!
Da unsere Mieterin auszieht haben sich für heute eine ganze Menge möglicher Nachmieter angekündigt.

Ev. drehe ich morgen eine Runde.

Und danke Lutz für die Info.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre eine lockere Runde ab 13 Uhr von der Hohemark aus. Locker, da ich erst wieder Kraft und Kondition aufbauen muss. Je nach Bodenverhältnissen peile ich Sandplacken, Fuchstanz und Viktoriatempel an. Wer Lust und nicht so hohe Erwartungen an die konditionelle Belastung hat, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Kokomikou (7. Februar 2015)

dabei....siehe PN


----------



## Murph (6. März 2015)

Da morgen das Wetter ziemlich Bikefreundlich werden soll würde ich gerne eine Runde im Rheingau/Taunus drehen.
Start wäre 14 Uhr in Schierstein Parkplatz,ja ich weiß,ist doof für die "Überrheiner". 
Seit ja selbst dran schuld wenn ihr die Brücke kaputt macht!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2015)

fein, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (8. März 2015)

Da wir gestern nur zu zweit waren konnten wir es sehr gemütlich angehen lassen 
Quasi 2 Männer allein im Wald......
Nach ein Besuch am Eisenstangentrail haben wir den Musentempel noch erklommen,man ist das steil  ,um dann noch an der grünen Bank vorbei zu schauen.
War eigentlich ein bisschen zu viel so früh in der Saison,waren 4 Stunden unterwegs!
Danke Gerd für's mitfahren.
Btw,ist bei deinen Videoaufnahmen was bei rausgekommen?


----------



## hillfreak (13. März 2015)

Würde morgen, *14.03.2015, ab 14 Uhr, Parkplatz Kleinaustraße* gerne eine kleine Rheingau-Runde drehen.

Wer kommt mit?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. März 2015)

Leider kann ich heute nicht dabei sein.
Frank


----------



## Murph (20. März 2015)

Wie zu erwarten soll morgen das Wetter schlechter werden! 
Egal! 
Wollte eine Runde am Schläferskopf drehen,mal guggen ob er noch da ist! 
Man könnte ja da mal öfters hoch fahren,gibt ja ein paar Linien!
Hmmm,ev. ein alternativer Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mone2075 (20. März 2015)

Und? wo?


----------



## Murph (20. März 2015)

Lassen wir's beim alten Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz in der Kleinaustrasse.


----------



## Mousy (21. März 2015)

Ich versuche pünktlich da zu sein.


----------



## DermitdemE (21. März 2015)

Zu spät gelesen... Ich hoffe ihr seit vor dem Regen wieder zurück gewesen?


----------



## picard (22. März 2015)

Gestern waren wir zu dritt unterwegs. Für den Beginn der Bike Saison war es mit 39km und 900hm schon ganz anständig. Wir haben auch auf der Hohen Wurzel und der Eisernen Hand ein paar trockene Trails gefunden - und kamen pünklich zum Beginn des Regens zum Parkplatz zurück. Vielen Dank auch nochmal an meine beiden Mitfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (22. März 2015)

Zitat Michael:"Ich bin nicht fit".......Da lach ich ja wie ein volles Kino! 
War doch eine schöne Runde.
Btw,der Schläferskopf ist noch da!


----------



## Mousy (23. März 2015)

Hat Spaß gemacht und ich hatte sogar noch 'Körner' übrig.


----------



## DermitdemE (23. März 2015)

Wie schaut´s aus? Geht was am kommenden Samstag wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## picard (9. April 2015)

Am Samstag, den 11. April, findet wieder ein Biketreff statt. 
Treffpunkt ist wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. 
Bitte hier im Forum anmelden.
Gruß Michael


----------



## filiale (10. April 2015)

wann wird denn endlich wieder die Brücke geöffnet (hoffentlich am 13 April), ich war dieses Jahr noch kein einziges Mal im Rheingau fahren


----------



## DermitdemE (10. April 2015)

Du brauchst doch nur an der Fähre parken und von dort starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (10. April 2015)

Das ist schön Michael,wenn's bei arbeitstechnisch klappt bin ich dabei!

Alternativer Treffpunkt?
Ev. Chaussehaus?
Würde gerne nochmal den Trail von letzt(Richtung Eiserne Hand?)erkunden!


----------



## Murph (11. April 2015)

Sorry ich muß absagen,zuviel zu tun!


----------



## Mousy (11. April 2015)

Bin dabei, muss meinen neuen Laufräder mal ein paar Kilometer geben. Regenjacke wird nichts schaden, oder?


----------



## picard (11. April 2015)

Achtung das Schiersteiner Kreuz ist heute gesperrt. Daher gibt es dort auch Stau. Also entweder der Umleitung folgen oder am besten bereits in Biebrich/Amöneburg abfahren und dann nach Schierstein fahren.


----------



## picard (16. April 2015)

Am Samstag möchte ich bei guten Wetter über die Mapperschanze zur Hallgartner Zange fahren. Zurück werden wir dann über die schönstens Trails fahren. Treffen ist wie gewohnt um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Kleinaustraße. Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum melder.

Gruß Michael

p.s. Die Schiersteiner Brücke ist auch für Radfahrer wieder offen.


----------



## Mousy (18. April 2015)

Schade um die Zange aber der Zahnarzt hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Statt Puls hochjagen ist kühlen angesagt. 

Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## picard (18. April 2015)

Aufhrund der geringen Nachfrage sage ich den Biketreff ab. Falls jemand heute Nachmittag dennoch fahren möchte, können wir uns am um 14:30 Georgenborner Friedhof treffen. Bitte aber dann eine PN an mich.


----------



## Volker65 (2. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Lust heute bin so gegen 14:30 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## wunjo (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Volker,
geht es auch etwas früher...so um 14:00 Uhr. Wird mir sonst zu spät.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Volker65 (2. Mai 2015)

Bin noch auf der Arbeit versuch so schnell wie möglich zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (2. Mai 2015)

alles klar, bis gleich dann.
Jörg


----------



## picard (7. Mai 2015)

Am Samstag möchte ich wieder zur Hallgartner Zange fahren. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (8. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Murph (8. Mai 2015)

Bin am überlegen am Sonndaach mal wieder den Feldberg unsicher zu machen.......
Wetter weiß man noch nicht soooo genau,geht aber glaube ich klar. 

Treffpunkt wäre,falls Interesse besteht,der bekannte Parkplatz an/auf der Hohemark ev. um 12 Uhr.


----------



## picard (8. Mai 2015)

Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz 
Waldgaststätte Rausch
Wiesweg 93
65343 Eltville am Rhein
Es geht dann hoch zum Parkplatz Förster Bittereiche, dann über den Gebückweg zur Mapper Schanze, Hallgartner Zange. Dann über starke Trails runter zum Kloster Eberbach, Kiedrich und zurück zur Rausch.
Es erwarten Euch ca. 40km und ca. 800hm Techniklevel ist S2+


----------



## Keepiru (8. Mai 2015)

picard schrieb:


> 40km und ca. 800hm Techniklevel ist S2+



Gemütlich! Bin dabei morgen. Wetter soll ja perfekt werden.


----------



## jussebel (9. Mai 2015)

Komme auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## wunjo (9. Mai 2015)

Stefan  und ich fahren auch mit
bis später Jörg


----------



## fliege1 (9. Mai 2015)

Komme auch

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (11. Mai 2015)

War eine schöne Runde. Dank an den Guide.


----------



## picard (14. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## picard (14. Mai 2015)

Am nächsten Samstag möchte ich die Trails um die Platte in Wiesbaden erkunden. Treffpunkt wäre dann um 14:00 Uhr am Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (14. Mai 2015)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## DermitdemE (15. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## Lucius98 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo, bin neu hier und würde gerne morgen mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (15. Mai 2015)

Lucius98 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und würde gerne morgen mal mitfahren


Gerne, wir sehen uns dann morgen!


----------



## DermitdemE (16. Mai 2015)

Schöne Trail-Tour. Wieder mal was neues zu sehen bekommen...
Danke @picard
Und natürlich den anderen Mitfahrern auch.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Hab in der ecke auch ein paar hügel gemacht aber keine beinharten gesehen...
Hätte gern den ieehh-biker gemoppt :-D


----------



## DermitdemE (16. Mai 2015)

Wir waren zu schnell deshalb hast Du uns nicht gesehen.
Das nächste mal kommst Du mit, dann darfst Du mich die ganze Tour mobben wenn Du möchtest. Moppen ist was anderes... Kannst Du aber auch gerne machen wenn es Dir danach ist.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Ach das ist dein E. Dann seid ihr ja zwei. Dachte hartmut wär der einzige mit hilfsmotor.


----------



## DermitdemE (16. Mai 2015)

Es werden immer mehr... Schlimm Schlimm Schlimm...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Das alter...


----------



## Mousy (16. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Dann seid ihr ja zwei.



Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe inzwischen sogar 3. 

War ne schöne Tour heute, durch den wechselnde Startpunkt kommt man auch mal wieder auf neue Trails.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Der clubname ist irreführend...


----------



## picard (21. Mai 2015)

Am nächsten Samstag gibt es eine "Trailtour Schlangenbad". Fast alle Trails rund um Schlangenbad werden abgefahren. Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in der Rheingauerstraße am Ortseingang Schlangenbad. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (22. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei.

Was hast Du denn geplant ? Standart (zügige 40/800) oder eher etwas kürzer und gemütlicher ? Dann würde ich evtl. mal das Fatty probieren.


----------



## picard (22. Mai 2015)

Habe nicht nachgerechnet, aber das werden eher weniger Kilometer. Vielleicht 30km und 700hm gemütlich Berghoch, kannst gerne dein Fatbike ausprobieren, wir machen langsam!


----------



## DermitdemE (22. Mai 2015)

Oh und ich kann nicht...  Viel Spaß


----------



## Sebastian_Wie (23. Mai 2015)

Hi,

würde versuchen mich heute in Wiesbaden anzuschließen - Gibts noch Plätze?


----------



## picard (23. Mai 2015)

Plätze sind noch frei. Aber Achtung: die Tour beginnt heute nicht in Wiesbaden am Hafen sondern in Schlangenbad!


----------



## Sebastian_Wie (23. Mai 2015)

Aha! - Wanderparkplatz in der Rheingauerstraße am Ortseingang Schlangenbad - ich reise mit dem Bike über Dotzheim an. 

Bis bald.


----------



## Kokomikou (23. Mai 2015)

ich komme mal mit....bis nachher
Gruss, Lutz


----------



## hillfreak (23. Mai 2015)

Stefan und ich fahren nachher auch mit
bis später Frank


----------



## wunjo (23. Mai 2015)

komme auch
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucius98 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo, fahre auch mit
LG bis nachher


----------



## Sebastian_Wie (23. Mai 2015)

Tja Jungs. Habe mich zeitlich total verschätzt und mit dem rad verfahren.  Bin zu spät am Parkplatz gewesen. Bitte entschuldigt das. Ich hoffe niemand musste wegen mir verzichten!


----------



## picard (23. Mai 2015)

Tut mir leid, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe. Aber bei mir ist alles gut gegangen. Hoffe der Hartmut hat euch gut durch Schlangenbad geführt. Nächste Woche wird die Tour dann nachgeholt.


----------



## Mousy (23. Mai 2015)

Ne, hat er nicht. Ihm war bergauf immer schwarz vor Augen und wenn er mal sprechen konnte hat er die Gruppe in die Irre geführt. Aber das nächste mal Musensitz kommt bestimmt. 

War trotzdem eine Klasse Tour. Da jeder ein bischen Trailwissen in den Topf warf hatten wir am Schluss fast alle.


----------



## picard (23. Mai 2015)

Super! Danke Hartmut. Ich bin eben nochmal die geplante Tour nochmal abgefahren. Waren etwas wenig Kilometer (20), aber dafür genügend Tiefenmeter (600). Muss noch etwas verlängern und die Aufstiege entschärfen. Dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2015)

Für nächste Woche melde ich mich dann schon mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (24. Mai 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Waren etwas wenig Kilometer (20), aber dafür genügend Tiefenmeter (600).



Dann haben wir ja alles richtig gemacht. Hatte 19,8Km und 570Hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## picard (28. Mai 2015)

Am nächsten Samstag wird die "Trailtour Schlangenbad" wiederholt. Diesmal gibt es noch mehr Trails. Fast alle Trails rund um Schlangenbad werden abgefahren.  Die Highlights sind: Musensitz, Steinerner Tisch, Zick-Zack-Trail, Schücheneiche. Fast alle Tiefenmeter werden auf Trails sein (hoffentlich habe ich hierbei nicht übertrieben). Somit werden ca. 30km und 800 Tiefenmeter zusammen kommen. Das Tempo wird eher moderat sein, so dass jeder mitfahren kann.

Treffpunkt ist wieder um 14:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in der Rheingauerstraße am Ortseingang Schlangenbad. Rückehr ist ca. 17:00 Uhr. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden. Gäste sind natürlich willkommen. Helmpflicht!
Gruß Michael


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2015)

Ich melde mich mal an wenn es nicht zu naß wird, ich bin da zimperlich mit der Schlammspitzerei


----------



## picard (28. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal an wenn es nicht zu naß wird, ich bin da zimperlich mit der Schlammspitzerei


Die Trails sind zur Zeit trocken und regnen wird es auch nicht viel!


----------



## Mousy (29. Mai 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Die Highlights sind: Musensitz, Steinerner Tisch, Zick-Zack-Trail, Schücheneiche.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Bis Morgen.


----------



## filiale (30. Mai 2015)

Bis nachher, freu mich


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2015)

moderates Tempo und 800Tm hört sich gut, aber wie kommen wir hoch?


----------



## wunjo (30. Mai 2015)

Stefan und ich kommen auch wieder mit
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 77527 (30. Mai 2015)

Würde gerne mal wieder als Gast mitfahren...


----------



## filiale (30. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mit 2 Gängen Heim gefahren, der Zug vom Schaltwerk ist dann genau vor der Haustür komplett gerissen, Glück gehabt. Jetzt hab ich gleich den kompletten Antrieb getauscht, war eh notwendig. Gerne wäre ich entspannt bis zum Schluß mitgefahren, manno 

Kann mir jemand bitte die GPS Tour schicken, Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2015)

Schalten wird eh überbewertet. Genau wie intakte ersatzschläuche... habe es mit zweimal nachpumpen bis zur platte geschaft und dort erstmal zwei flicken verballert...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (2. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> ...Gerne wäre ich entspannt bis zum Schluß mitgefahren, manno


Jo, da haste was Schönes verpaßt.
Danke an den Guide und die netten Mitfahrer. Hat Spaß gemacht. Danke


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2015)

Den Musensitz kenne ich ja noch, aber wer weiß wo da noch so trails versteckt sind...hat jemand eine Aufzeichnung ? Danke


----------



## Achim (5. Juni 2015)

Morgen SA 6.06.2015, 14.00 Uhr, falls ...

... sich bis spätestens SA 6.06.2015, 9.00 Uhr noch mindestens ein(e) MitstreiterIn findet
... sich das Wetter nicht zum Unwetter entwickelt 

Was steht an
Entspanntes MTBlen zwischen Hafen und Wald Richtung Unkenbaum auf alten und neuen Pfaden. Ich möchte den ein oder anderen kleinen Weg mal "checken". 

Rückkehr am Hafen gegen 17.00 Uhr

Gruß
Achim

Die Wetteraussichten (www.wetter.de)


----------



## Mousy (5. Juni 2015)

Achim schrieb:


> falls ...
> 
> ... sich bis spätestens SA 6.06.2015, 9.00 Uhr noch mindestens ein(e) MitstreiterIn findet
> ... sich das Wetter nicht zum Unwetter entwickelt



Punkt eins kann ich erfüllen -> dabei.


----------



## Achim (5. Juni 2015)

Subber


----------



## taxbiker (6. Juni 2015)

Bin kurzfristig heute auch mal wieder dabei...bis gleich. Torsten! 


Achim schrieb:


> Subber


----------



## Achim (6. Juni 2015)

Absage!!!


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2015)

Am übernächsten Samstag (20.7.) geht's zu den Wiesbadener Trails: Treffpunkt Parkplatz Fasanerie (Wiesbaden) Siehe Extra Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2015)

Der nächste Samstag ist der 13.6. Im Extra-Thread steht aber 20.6.? Ich habe mich mal sicherheitshalber angemeldet.


----------



## picard (11. Juni 2015)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der nächste Samstag ist der 13.6. Im Extra-Thread steht aber 20.6.? Ich habe mich mal sicherheitshalber angemeldet.


Hast natürlich recht! An diesen Samstag, also dann wirklich der 13.6., findet auch ein Biketreff statt. Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## picard (11. Juni 2015)

Treffpunkt des Biketreffes ist am nächsten Samstag, den 13. Juni, um 14:00 Uhr der Parkplatz am Frauensteiner Kreisel.
Es geht ca. 30km und 750hm Richtung Taunus. Trails werden diesmal eher einfacher sein. Gäste sind wie immer willkommen.
Bei Interesse bitte hier im Forum anmelden!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Murph (12. Juni 2015)

Entweder Samstag der 13. oder Sonntag der 14. bitteschön.


----------



## picard (12. Juni 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Entweder Samstag der 13. oder Sonntag der 14. bitteschön.


Natürtlch am Samstag, den 13.06., war gestern etwas in Eile. Bitte verzeihe mir dies!


----------



## Murph (12. Juni 2015)

Ausnahmsweiße........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (12. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre mit.


----------



## fliege1 (13. Juni 2015)

Ich auch!

Holger


----------



## Fjellkatt (13. Juni 2015)

Ich auch!

Ansgar


----------



## picard (25. Juni 2015)

Am Samstag, den 27.07., treffen wir uns um 14:00 am Rauenthaler Sportplatz Vor oder hinter dem Sportplatz gibt es genügend Parkplätze für die, die mit dem Auto anreisen. Es geht diesmal ins Gladbachtal. Die Rückehr ist gegen 17:30 Uhr geplant.


----------



## Lucius98 (25. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei!
Lukas


----------



## Mousy (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bin das WE nicht mobil, nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## Murph (26. Juni 2015)

Anarchist!


----------



## Mousy (27. Juni 2015)

Bin doch mobil, bis später.


----------



## Lucius98 (27. Juni 2015)

ok das Gewitter ist demnächst vorbeigezogen, passt schon.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2015)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (10. Juli 2015)

Ich habe morgen nachmittag nicht so viel Zeit. Wollte gegen Mittag (13:00) eine kürzere Runde (ca. 2h) ab Schlangenbad drehen. Falls jemand mitwill bitte melden.


----------



## Mousy (10. Juli 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Wollte gegen Mittag (13:00) eine kürzere Runde (ca. 2h) ab Schlangenbad drehen.



Wenn Du die fehlende Zeit nicht durch höhere Geschwindigkeit kompensieren möchtest würde ich mit dem Fatty mitfahren.


----------



## fliege1 (10. Juli 2015)

Möchte mein Bike auch ausführen.
Holger


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2015)

13 Uhr ist mir mit der Anfahrt zu früh. Hmm - abends muss ich in Oberursel sein, da könnte ich eigentlich eine Runde im Hochtaunus drehen.


----------



## picard (10. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dann um 13:00 Uhr an dem Wanderparkplatz Ortseingang Schlangenbad!


----------



## fliege1 (10. Juli 2015)

Hochtaunus hm auch schön. Wann und wo?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2015)

Du hast Post.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2015)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm - abends muss ich in Oberursel sein, da könnte ich eigentlich eine Runde im Hochtaunus drehen.



Wann und wo und wie lange würdest du denn fahren?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wann und wo und wie lange würdest du denn fahren?


wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann, 13:30 Uhr Hohemark. Ansonsten 13/13:30 Uhr Fasanerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (11. Juli 2015)

Jetzt hast Du Post


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2015)

ok, also 13:30 Uhr Hohemark und dann ca. 3-4h, ganz wie wie Bock haben.


----------



## Mousy (11. Juli 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen nachmittag nicht so viel Zeit. Wollte gegen Mittag (13:00) eine kürzere Runde (ca. 2h) ab Schlangenbad drehen.



Da es bei Dir ja zeitlich knapp wird und sonst keiner mitfährt springe ich auch wieder ab.

Ich teste die 4.8er erstmal vor der Haustür bevor ich damit auf Tour gehe.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2015)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, also 13:30 Uhr Hohemark und dann ca. 3-4h, ganz wie wie Bock haben.



Ich würde mitfahren.
Parkplatz kenne ich den hier: https://www.google.de/maps/dir//50.2154678,8.5375567/@50.2147126,8.5364946,17z

Oder meint ihr einen anderen? Gibt es noch einen kostenlosen Parkplatz in der Nähe, falls dieser voll ist?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2015)

ja, den kannst Du nehmen. Ich parke oft gegenüber der Waldtraut.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2015)

Kleine, aber feine Truppe. Schönes Wetter, schöne Trails - was will man mehr!

Und der Gerd weiß jetzt auch, dass das Rad nicht nur bergab kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (11. Juli 2015)

Dem ist nichts hinzufügen


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2015)

Hat noch jemad Hm und Km zu der Tour?


----------



## fliege1 (13. Juli 2015)

ca. 30km, 900hm. Wenn ich dran denke kann ich heute abend noch genauere Angaben machen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DermitdemE (17. Juli 2015)

Geht morgen was oder ist Hitzefrei?


----------



## Mousy (18. Juli 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Geht morgen was oder ist Hitzefrei?



Hätte schon Lust eine kleine Runde zu drehen, Treffpunkt 14:00, Wanderparkplatz kurz nach dem Ortsausgang Georgenborn Richtung Fasanerie ?

Ansonsten würde ich morgen ein bischen fahren.


----------



## Mousy (18. Juli 2015)

Wird heute doch nichts bei mir.


----------



## DermitdemE (18. Juli 2015)

Nee heute nicht mehr. Wo gehst Du morgen?


----------



## Mousy (18. Juli 2015)

Weiß nicht, weiter als das ich morgen fahre falls es heute nichts wird ging meine Planung noch nicht. 

Von Georgenborn aus Wurzel und Platte ? Von irgendwo aus zur Zange ? Rund um Schlangenbad ?


----------



## DermitdemE (18. Juli 2015)

Fasanerie? Dann brauchst Du nicht alleine zurück nach Georgenborn.
Um wieviel Uhr? Ist 11 Uhr zu früh? Oder lieber Nachmittag? Platte und Wurzel wären OK. Nicht so viele Km lieber mehr Trails.
Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## DermitdemE (19. Juli 2015)

Hier ging heute morgen die Welt unter und derzeit regnet es.
Da zieht es mich nicht auf Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (19. Juli 2015)

Ich schliesse mich Dir an, die Vorhersage ist ja auch nicht die günstigste.


----------



## picard (30. Juli 2015)

Am nächsten Samstag. Kleine Runde um die Hohe Wurzel. Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn 14:00 Uhr. 
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## picard (31. Juli 2015)

Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.


----------



## Mousy (31. Juli 2015)

Kleine Runde, da könnte ich ja mal mit dem Dicken kommen ... kann man klein in Zahlen fassen? 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, mit welchem Rad entscheidet sich noch.


----------



## Achim (31. Juli 2015)

Lockere Runde - debai ...


----------



## filiale (1. August 2015)

Isch kum och


----------



## Mousy (1. August 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Kleine Runde um die Hohe Wurzel ...





Achim schrieb:


> Lockere Runde ...



Schön wars, danke für die kleine lockere Runde.


----------



## picard (7. August 2015)

Morgen Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz der Rausch!
Bitte hier im Forum anmelden. 

Waldgaststätte Rausch
Wiesweg 93
65343 Eltville am Rhein


----------



## Mousy (8. August 2015)

Bin dabei, bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (8. August 2015)

See you ...


----------



## picard (14. August 2015)

Morgen gibt es um 14:00 Uhr eine schnelle Runde ab dem Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.


----------



## flomainz13 (15. August 2015)

Hallo Picard,

Ich bin gern dabei.

Bis morgen,

LG Florian


----------



## picard (20. August 2015)

Am nächsten Samstag wird die "Trailtour Schlangenbad" gefahren. Fast alle Trails rund um Schlangenbad werden gefahren. Die Abfahrten werden weitgehend auf Trails sein. Die Highlights sind: Musensitz, Steinerner Tisch, Zick-Zack-Trail, Schücheneiche. Somit kommen ca. 30km und 900 Höhenmeter zusammen. Das Tempo wird eher moderat sein, so dass jeder mitfahren kann. 

Treffpunkt ist wieder um 14:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in der Rheingauerstraße am Ortseingang Schlangenbad. Rückehr ist ca. 17:00 Uhr. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden. Gäste sind natürlich willkommen. Helmpflicht!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (21. August 2015)

Bin dabei.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Murph (21. August 2015)

Ei da komm ich doch auch mal wieder mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (21. August 2015)

Mist... Keine Zeit... Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Achim (22. August 2015)

Na gut, dann komm' ich auch ...


----------



## Murph (24. August 2015)

Danke Michael für's guiden........man war das für mich wieder anstrengend! 
So 4 Wochen nix machen ist irgendwie auch keine Lösung!


----------



## picard (28. August 2015)

Morgen gibt es um 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab dem Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn. Es geht auf die Hohe Wurzel und zum Altensteintrail. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## fliege1 (29. August 2015)

Bin dabei
Fliege


----------



## Mousy (29. August 2015)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## hillfreak (5. September 2015)

Hallo Michael,
fahren wir heute?
Grüße Frank


----------



## picard (5. September 2015)

Hallo Frank,
ich kann heute Nachmittag nicht, nächste Woche wieder. Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (10. September 2015)

Am Samstag gibt es die Hinterlandwaldrunde und die Hallgartner Zange. Zur Einstimmung hier eine Doku vom Hessischen Rundfunk
Bei Interesse hier anmelden. Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad


----------



## ploerre (10. September 2015)

cool, da fahr ich oft. bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (11. September 2015)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Murph (11. September 2015)

Bis jetzt hab ich's auch noch vor mitzufahren! 
Mal sehen wie's morgen damit aus sieht.


----------



## flomainz13 (11. September 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Muss aber noch bis morgen vormittag abwarten um zu bestätigen. 
Gruß
Florian


----------



## peter-29 (11. September 2015)

Hallo,komme aus Hünstetten und möchte gern mitfahren , freue mich auf neue Strecken und Biker.

gruss Peter


----------



## flomainz13 (12. September 2015)

Leider schaffe ich es für heute doch nicht :-( nächstes Mal wieder!
LG 
Florian


----------



## Mousy (12. September 2015)

Sorry für den frühen Ausstieg, Schuld daran hatte alleine die Sattelstütze.  

Wir hatten dann aber mit dem XT Weg von Hausen nach Schlangenbad, Käfertrail, Hexentanzplatz und dem obligatorischen Trail zum Parkplatz trotzdem noch eine Tour hinbekommen.


----------



## peter-29 (12. September 2015)

Noch mal Danke an Michael für dieTour, ist eine schöne Gegend da hinten bei den Rheingauern.Wenn es passt bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## ploerre (12. September 2015)

war ziemlich cool und schnell, und für mich neue trails an der zange.. vielen dank! hatte danach noch ne stunde spaß am dirtpark und bin am rhein lang heim. grüßle..


----------



## picard (12. September 2015)

Bei uns war die Tour heute etwas länger. XT-Weg nach Hausen und dannn ins Ernstbachtal, wieder hoch zur Kalten Herberge und dann über Trails zur HZ. Dann Wuppty und Unkenbaum-Trail zum Kloster und über die Rausch zurück nach Schlangenbad. So kamen 45km und 1000hm zusammen.  Dank drei Hardtails ging dies auch ziemlich flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (12. September 2015)

oh! bei mir warns 68 und 1500  bin aber auch von Wiesbaden mitte los..


----------



## Murph (14. September 2015)




----------



## picard (24. September 2015)

Samstag, den 26. September, 14:00 Uhr: Parkplatz Frauensteiner Kreisel
Herbsttour mit herrlichen Blicken über den Rheingau und natürlich auch Trails im angrenzenden Rheingaugebirge. 
Tempo wird diesmal wieder Level 1-2 sein.


----------



## Mousy (25. September 2015)

picard schrieb:


> Tempo wird diesmal wieder Level 1-2 sein.


 
Nicht wegen mir, meine Sattelstütze funktioniert wieder. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Murph (25. September 2015)

Aber wegen mir!
Sattelstütze hat schon immer funktioniert!
Hab trotzdem kein Strom dabei. 

Mit!


----------



## Bobbypilot (25. September 2015)

Ich bin dann auch mal dabei (first time)...

Bis mosche,
Stephan

P.S.: Nur zur Sicherheit: Hab ich den richtigen Treffpunkt im Anhang markiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (25. September 2015)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal dabei (first time)...
> 
> Bis mosche,
> Stephan
> ...



Ja das ist richtige Treffpunkt!


----------



## peter-29 (26. September 2015)

Komme auch mit,


----------



## picard (1. Oktober 2015)

Falls nicht alle im Feiertagsurlaub sind, gibt es am Samtag wieder eine Tour. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten. Details folgen morgen!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich wäre bei einem Türchen dabei.


----------



## picard (2. Oktober 2015)

Also dann 14:00 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad Ortseingang. Es wird Richtung Hohe Wurzel gehen...


----------



## Murph (9. Oktober 2015)

Da anscheinend wieder mal alle ausgeflogen sind schreib ich halt was. 

Morgen soll's zur Platte gehen,darum ist der Treffpunkt Georgenborn,Ortsausgang Richtung Wiesbaden/Chaussehaus auf dem Parkplatz im Wald.
(Man  wie bekomm ich so'n Link mit den Koordinaten hin?) 

50.09165, 8.131642


----------



## Achim (9. Oktober 2015)

Routenplaner ohne Gewehr 

Morrsche Femmeliedaach Strommbersch ... guuggstduu



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (9. Oktober 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Morgen soll's zur Platte gehen,darum ist der Treffpunkt Georgenborn,Ortsausgang Richtung Wiesbaden/Chaussehaus auf dem Parkplatz im Wald.



Dann bis morgen am genannten Treffpunkt.


----------



## Mousy (10. Oktober 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Morgen soll's zur Platte gehen ...



*ABSAGE  !*

Murph ist krank und ich weiss nicht ob ich 14:00 schaffe.


----------



## jussebel (16. Oktober 2015)

findet morgen was statt? Evt. schon ab 13:00 ?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mitfahren, wenn`s nicht *zu* technisch wäre. Wegen meiner Begleitung...


----------



## picard (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin leider erkältet und es ist auch ziemlich kalt!


----------



## hallotv (19. Oktober 2015)

Oh, Weichei ...Dafür war die Tour in der Pfalz richtig gut.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Murph (23. Oktober 2015)

Morgen der nächste Versuch die Platte unsicher zu machen..... 
mal schauen ob ich's diesmla schaffe! 

Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Parkplatz Georgenborn außerhalb Richtung Chaussehaus.


----------



## Mousy (23. Oktober 2015)

Gut, dann lass uns mal zur Platte fahren.


----------



## picard (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## picard (24. Oktober 2015)

Achtung die A66 ist in Höhe Schiersteiner Kreuz voll gesperrt. Daher am besten durch Wiesbaden fahren. (Mainzerstr. nicht abbiegen sondern geradeaus nach Wiesbaden, über HBF dann immer Richtung Schlangenbad halten.)


----------



## Mousy (25. Oktober 2015)

Da war auf dem Rückweg doch tatsächlich noch Stau in der Ortsdurchfahrt Schierstein, Ihr hättet aber auch mal etwas sagen können. 

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern, schöne Runde !


----------



## Murph (26. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt!
Schönes Wetter,schöne Rund.......drei Männer (fast) allein im Wald. 

Hartmut,wolltest ja nicht hören.Ich bin ohne größere Schwierigkeiten nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (30. Oktober 2015)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## Mousy (30. Oktober 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?



Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Georgenborn, wie letzte Woche ? Wohin schauen wir dann.


----------



## DermitdemE (30. Oktober 2015)

Ok, klingt gut. Würde gerne was technisches machen. Also nicht unbedingt geballere


----------



## DermitdemE (31. Oktober 2015)

Na? Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## DermitdemE (31. Oktober 2015)

Treffpunkt vorverlegt. Wir treffen uns um 13 Uhr in Georgenborn.


----------



## DermitdemE (31. Oktober 2015)

Geile krasse Tour.
Hartmut, wie viel Hm hast Du? Ich komme auf irgendwas um die 1500 wenn ich die Autofahrt abziehe und auf rund 57 km ... Puhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe knapp 45/1400 auf der Uhr.

Und ich weiß wirklich nicht wo die ganzen Täler zwischen Wurzel und Zange plötzlich herkommen, die müssen alle neu sein.


----------



## Murph (2. November 2015)

Na da habt ihr ja eure Akkus glühen lassen.......was so'n Ersatzakku ausmacht was?


----------



## picard (2. November 2015)

War das Absicht oder habt ihr euch verfahren? So weit ist es doch nicht zur HZ!


----------



## Mousy (2. November 2015)

Georgenborn - Stück die Wurzel hoch - über Wilhelmsfelsen nach Schlangenbad - Musensitz hoch - Bärstadt - XT Weg nach Hausen - Bittereiche - Zange - Whoopty - Unkenbaum - Kisselmühle - versucht nach Kiedrich zu kommen, dabei aber Richtung Erbacher Kopf gefahren  - Fehler irgendwann bemerkt, umgekehrt und Scharfenstein mitgenommen - Rausch - grüne Bank - Zick Zack Trail - Schlangenbad - 'Flüchtlingsheim Trail' und über Leoniebrunnen nach Georgenborn.

Weiß nicht wo genau der Fehler war. 




Und Du willst uns wirklich 3 Wochen alleine fahren lassen ? Grüß mir die wilden Tiere.


----------



## picard (3. November 2015)

Dann habt ihr ja jeden möglichen Trail mitgenommen. Habe daher kein Mitleid mit euch.


----------



## DermitdemE (4. November 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Also nicht unbedingt geballere


Hat nicht funktioniert


----------



## Murph (13. November 2015)

Sodele,morgen wieder Treffpunkt Parkplatz außerhalb Georgenborn  14 Uhr!
Diesmal geht's Richtung Schlangenbad.
Wichtig,Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## DermitdemE (13. November 2015)

Ich bin raus... Ich gehe morgen auf den Schläferskopf buddeln


----------



## Mousy (13. November 2015)

Wenn Du um 10:00 zu buddeln anfängst kannst Du um 13:40 zum Parkplatz aufbrechen. Den Biketreff hast Du Dir dann verdient.


----------



## Murph (13. November 2015)

Stimmt!
Aber super von dir an der Buddelaktion teilzunehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (13. November 2015)

Mousy schrieb:


> Wenn Du um 10:00 zu buddeln anfängst kannst Du um 13:40 zum Parkplatz aufbrechen. Den Biketreff hast Du Dir dann verdient.


Mhhh....


Nee denke nicht!


----------



## Mousy (11. Dezember 2015)

Geht morgen was, biktreffmäßig ?


----------



## DermitdemE (11. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht Sonntag zur Adventstour?


----------



## Mousy (11. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht beides ?


----------



## DermitdemE (11. Dezember 2015)

Weil morgen Shit-Wetter sein soll und ich nur einen Tag raus darf


----------



## picard (17. Dezember 2015)

Zum Jahresende gibt es am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr nochmal einen Biketreff.
Treffpunkt ist wieder der Wanderparkplatz am Ortseingang von Schlangenbad.


----------



## hallotv (18. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, da stehe ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Welchen der vielen Parkplätze meinst Du?


----------



## picard (18. Dezember 2015)

hallotv schrieb:


> Sorry, da stehe ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Welchen der vielen Parkplätze meinst Du?


Der Parkplatz am Kreisel. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad


----------



## Mousy (18. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppes01 (24. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen, hab den Link hierhin zu Euch über den Achim Schauermann bekommen.. wollte mal fragen, wann an den kommenden Wochenenden mal wieder quasi "beinhart gebiked"  wird und ob man mal mitfahren und bei euch reinschnuppern kann... Viele Grüße, Philipp (aus Wiesbaden)


----------



## Murph (25. Januar 2016)

Na hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder..........


----------



## picard (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo Philipp, 
zur Zeit findet der Biketreff nicht regelmäßig statt, es hängt auch immer etwas vom Wetter ab. Leider ist besonders bei schlechten Wetter des Interesse nicht sehr groß. Falls am diesem Samstag ein Biketreff stattfinden sollte, wird es hier nochmal bekannt gegeben. Ansonsten bis du natürlich immer herzlich willkommen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## peppes01 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, danke für Eure Antworten. Ich fänds halt einfach mal cool bei Euch bzw bei Beinhart reinschnuppern zu können - und die "Winterliche Feierabendrunde" ab Mainz unter der Woche passt bei mir leider generell nischt. Und soweit ich weiß findet im Rahmen von Beinhart sonst dann "nur" noch die Samstagsrunde statt  (richtig? ). VG und ne schönen Abend noch, Phil


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2016)

Im Sommerhalbjahr findet dienstags und donnerstags ein Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald statt.


----------



## Murph (29. Januar 2016)

Wie Michael schon geschrieben hatte findet iM der Biketreff Samstags leider seeeeehr unregelmäßig statt!
Mußt halt hier bzw. im Mainzer allgemeinen Forum rein schauen ob jemand was ankündigt!Bei mir sieht's zur Zeit nicht so gut aus,ständig was anderes um die Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Philipp,

die Winterlichen Feierabendrunden finden grundsätzlich dienstags und donnerstags statt.
Es kann aber auch mal sein, dass wir uns samstags treffen.
Das kündige ich dann aber auch an im Threat "Winterliche Feierabendrunde".

LG Frank


----------



## Foxneb (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

findet morgen eine Tour statt?

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## picard (5. Februar 2016)

Ab 14:00 Uhr starte ich vom Parkplatz am Kreisel in Schlangenbad. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad 
Lockere Tour mit Musensitz, Käfertrail etc. Rückkehr ca. 17:00
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (5. Februar 2016)

Nicht den steinernen Tisch von oben beginnend vergessen, ich erinnere Dich morgen am Parkplatz nochmal daran.


----------



## Foxneb (6. Februar 2016)

Ok super, ich bin dabei. Bis später


----------



## Foxneb (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Findet heute der biketreff statt?

Grüße


----------



## picard (27. Februar 2016)

Hartmut und ich starten wieder um 14:00 am Kreisel in Schlangenbad.


----------



## Mousy (11. März 2016)

Hi,

geht morgen was ?


----------



## DermitdemE (11. März 2016)

Mhhhh...


----------



## picard (11. März 2016)

Ich möchte morgen schon fahren, allerdings liegt über 500m noch Schnee. Wieder 14:00 am Kreisel in Schlangenbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (12. März 2016)

Ich fahr morgen nur ne Runde auf den Schläferskopf und helfe beim buddeln und fahre danach wieder ne größere Runde nach Hause.


----------



## Mousy (12. März 2016)

14:00 am Kreisel.


----------



## fliege1 (12. März 2016)

Ich komme auch.
Fliege


----------



## picard (12. März 2016)

ok bis später!


----------



## DermitdemE (23. März 2016)

Geht was am Samstag?


----------



## picard (23. März 2016)

Bei Interesse geht es auf die Hallgartner Zange.


----------



## Mousy (23. März 2016)

Dann mal auf zur Zange !


----------



## hallotv (24. März 2016)

Da bin ich grundsätzlich interessiert. Wann, von wo?


----------



## picard (24. März 2016)

Bei dieser Zusammensetzung der Leute würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 14:00 Uhr wieder am Wanderparkplatz am Kreisel in Schlangenbad treffen. Dann ist der Weg zur Zange nicht ganz so weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (24. März 2016)

Sorry, dass ich schon wieder blöd fragen muss, aber bevor ich alleine im Kalten, Nassen und Dunklen stehe:
Kreisel in Schlangenbad kenne ich nur in der Rheingauer Strasse, nach Süden raus. Wäre das der Richtige?
Und was ist schlecht an "weit"? Mir fehlen Kilometer ...


----------



## Mousy (24. März 2016)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, auch vom Kreisel aus ist es noch weit bis zur Zange. Ausserdem kann man ja mehrmals hochfahren.


----------



## hallotv (25. März 2016)

Taxiii...oder "e"?


----------



## DermitdemE (25. März 2016)

Taxi pahhhh. Im E liegt die Kraft


----------



## fliege1 (25. März 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Taxi pahhhh. Im E liegt die Kraft


Aber B kommt vor E


----------



## DermitdemE (25. März 2016)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Aber B kommt vor E


Kann und will ich Dir nicht widersprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (25. März 2016)

Ab 14:00 Uhr starten wir am Samstag vom Parkplatz am Kreisel in Schlangenbad. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad
zur Hallgartner Zange. An der Zange werden wir ein paar schöne anspruchvollere Trails (bis Fahrtechnik S2) fahren. Insgesamt 800hm und 35km. Rückkehr wird ca. 17:30 sein. Gäste sind wieder willkommen. Bitte an die Helmpflicht denken.


----------



## Mousy (25. März 2016)

hallotv schrieb:


> Taxiii...



Wenn jemand was in der Richtung organisieren könnte wäre das natürlich Klasse !


----------



## hillfreak (26. März 2016)

Stefan und ich sind nachher dabei.
LG Frank


----------



## DermitdemE (28. März 2016)

Falls es jemand der Mitfahrer vom Samstag interessiert:
An meiner Schaltung hat es die innere Feder gehimmelt und dadurch - oder umgekehrt- hat es den Kopf einer Anschlagschraube abgeschert.
Konnte aber die Feder retten indem ich einen neuen Aufhängepunkt gebogen habe und das Restgewinde der Schraube hab ich raus drehen können und diese durch eine neue ersetzt. Ist zwar jetzt nicht so wie gedacht, aber geht. Schaltet sich wieder wie neu


----------



## Mousy (28. März 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> ... indem ich einen neuen Aufhängepunkt gebogen habe ...



Klingt irgendwie nach Sollbruchstelle, obwohl ja irgendwann mal Schluss sein müsste mit Materialpech.

Habe heute nochmal eine Runde gedreht und auf der letzten Abfahrt kam die Sattelstütze nicht mehr raus, Luftkammer fast leer. Mal sehen obs eine Ausnahme war, war die erste nennenswerte Tour mit der Magura. Schei** Technik.


----------



## hillfreak (2. April 2016)

Geht was heute?


----------



## picard (2. April 2016)

Wir könnten uns heute um 14:00 in Frauenstein am Kreisel treffen. Dann gemütliche Runde zur Hohen Wurzel.


----------



## Mousy (2. April 2016)

Dabei, wollte heute eh mal wieder Richtung Eiserne Hand.


----------



## wunjo (2. April 2016)

Fahre auch mit...
Jörg


----------



## hillfreak (2. April 2016)

Bis nacher, LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (7. April 2016)

nächster Biketreff: siehe hier


----------



## jussebel (8. April 2016)

Hi Michael, von wo auf der Platte startet ihr denn die ersten Trails? Vom Jagdschloss evt,.? Ich würde evt. auch kommen allerdings ist ja Platte für mich der Hausberg und ich würde daher nicht erst nach Georgenborn kommen wollen. VG Claudi


----------



## ChristianM83 (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und relativ neu in Wiesbaden. Auf der Suche nach einem MTB Verein, welchem ich mich anschließen kann, bin ich auf die Beinharten gestoßen 

Gerne würde ich einmal die Tour mit Treffpunkt Wiesbaden Schierstein - Kleinaustraße mitmachen, sobald es mein gebrochener Fuß ab ca. ende September zulässt.

Auf der Clubseite steht, man solle hier im Forum Bescheid geben, wenn man mitfahren möchte. Allerdings finde ich dazu nur diesen relativ alten Thread. Finden die Touren mit genanntem Startpunkt nicht mehr statt?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße!
Christian


----------



## Adra (25. August 2016)

Hi Christian,

Übersichtlichkeit ist keine Stärke des Forums....
Die Samstagsrunden finden nach Ankündigung hier im Forum statt in folgender neuen Unterabteilung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beinhart-biketreff-rheingau-taunus.797803/. Neu ist, dass die Treffpunkte wechseln, so dass man unterschiedliche Reviere unter die Stollen nehmen kann. Ansprechpartner ist Forumsmitglied "Picard".

Wenn du auf der Beinhartseite schon warst, hast du bestimmt auch schon mitbekommen, dass es dienstags und donnerstags noch bis Herbst Feierabendrunden geben wird. Start ist dienstags 18.30 Uhr, Ansprechpartner ist "Ripman" und 19.00, Ansprechpartner ist "Hillfreak" sowie donnerstags 18.30 Uhr, wo beide zur gleichen Zeit starten. Abfahrt ist immer 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle in Mainz-Gonsenheim im Lennebergwald. Falls die Treffs denn mal nicht stattfinden, wird dies in den entsprechenden Unterabteilungen hier im Lokalforum kundgetan.

Wir freuen uns stets über neue Gesichter, also schnell gesund werden und vorbeischauen!


----------



## ChristianM83 (25. August 2016)

Hey Adra,

da hast du wohl Recht  Um so mehr bin ich dankbar, dass Du mir auf die Sprünge geholfen hast ! 

Wenn die Feierabendrunden bis zum Herbst gehen, werde ich das aufgrund meines Fußes wohl eher nicht schaffen 

Ich werde mich hier mal ein wenig einlesen und einbringen um dann Ende September/Anfang Oktober bei den genannten Touren mitzumachen.. Freue mich schon drauf!

Also besten Dank noch mal!

Christian


----------



## picard (25. August 2016)

ChristianM83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und relativ neu in Wiesbaden. Auf der Suche nach einem MTB Verein, welchem ich mich anschließen kann, bin ich auf die Beinharten gestoßen
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,
wie bereits Adra geschieben hatte schaue doch mal bei uns rein, wenn du wieder fit bist. Die Ankündigungen des Biketreffs finden jetzt immer hier statt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beinhart-biketreff-rheingau-taunus.797803/


----------



## ChristianM83 (26. August 2016)

Hallo Picard,

auch Dir vielen Dank! Werde ich machen, sobald ich endlich wieder fit bin!


----------

